# Seth Rollins hacked



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Check out some of the pics from
Seth rollins official facebook page.
They are too Un PG

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins
(Still there ^)


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

already posted http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1579177-dean-strikes-again.html


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Update : The nude picture was of a model who just signed a NXT contract few months ago.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

THE TITTY MASTER!!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

yo isn't seth married ?


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



DanielWyatt said:


> Update : The nude picture was of a model who just signed a NXT contract few months ago.


Who? name?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Whoever did this is a prick. This is the kind of shit that could ruin a relationship.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Darkod said:


> Who? name?


Zahara schreiber

Here's her tweet after she was signed


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

:duck


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

LOL the new diva Zahara Schreiber is a groupie she already sending wrestlers nude photos

http://twitter.com/zahraschreiber


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Seth is the Future of Mastering Titties


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Cliffy said:


> yo isn't seth married ?


Long time girlfriend but still...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

He's engaged to a really pretty lovely girl. Everyone has pictures ... i'm hoping he's not off telly tonight for this. I hope he's hiding somewhere in the building waiting for Brock lol.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Dean strikes again*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> Ok so Seth Rollins FB, twitter, and Instagram pages got hacked and has some nude female pics. An I think we all know who the culprit is. :ambrose
> 
> 
> (FG song)Who else but Ambrose? He's Ambrose! Ambrose! You never really know what he's gonna do next! He's Ambrose! Ambrose!
> :ambrose Giggity giggity let me master your tits


LOL @ your 1 Like


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

On twitter people said his fiancé commented on the pic? Oh shit.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Crowe skipping developmental and hacking main roster talent.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Hopefully he loses his job over it. #NoMoreMidgets


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Solomon Crowe :mark:

Girls not that pretty TBH

Also, this happened to Cena's page a month or two ago. One post was a picture of a elderly man shirtless smoking a cigerate


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Dean strikes again*



> LOL @ your 1 Like


2 Likes suck it


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Cringe ITT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Interesting pic... maybe the WWE is trying to hop on the fappening bandwago... several months late. It would be something Vince would do <_<

Okay, joking aside hope Seth doesn't get into trouble for this. And wish that girl didn't have so many weird tattoos. She could be much more stunning with a little less ink.


----------



## She's Not Into You (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

lol gotta love these hackers!


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Dean strikes again*



ItsMyWorldDammit said:


> LOL @ your 1 Like


4 likes now. :nerd:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Solomon Crowe to cost Seth his shot at the Wedding Championship.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth just wanted to check out her tats, I'm sure. He would never cheat on his wife, guys.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Someone PM the nude photo to me please.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

His fiancé just posted nudes of Rollins on twitter with "Zahara?" in the tweet. 

My boy is screwed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Frico said:


> His fiancé just posted nudes of Rollins on twitter with "Zahara?" in the tweet.
> 
> My boy is screwed.


Oh, shit. What's her Twitter handle?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

what a guy.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I could have gone my whole life without seeing Seth Rollins' penis, but too late now. At least I saw Zahra naked.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Here's the link of the picture for all you horny dudes, by the way. Hope it's not against forum rules to post it.

https://twitter.com/PodisWarPodcast/status/564951055512125441


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

HOLY SHIT

His Fiance just posted un-PG pics of Rollins on her twitter with the caption "Zaharah?"

Looks like our boy cheated and just got called out on it on social media

Yikes.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Frico said:


> His fiancé just posted nudes of Rollins on twitter with "Zahara?" in the tweet.
> 
> My boy is screwed.


Nuh uh you serious?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Jesus christ LOL


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Damn, hate it had to be Seth. :lol This shit is hilarious though.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Oh my fucking god. Why the fuck did I insisted on finding her twitter.

I hope it doesn't terminate his career...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Gimme dat rep, Shield fangirls!

https://twitter.com/chaseziggle/status/564966489141161984


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Gimme dat rep, Shield fangirls!


WHY DID I CLICK THIS


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This is awful.


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Ruining your life that's what I'm gonna do with this:

https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

damn rollins first rule of the game is delete all pictures
his girlfriend is hot not sure why he cheated


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This is just a glimpse into what goes on in an entertainment business like WWE, these are people who are taking testosterone and are in peak physical shape, they have above average sex drives from the weightlifting and steroid use, and they're away from their girlsfriends/wives so the majority of them are fucking other people while on the road. 

the majority of WWE guys have done this at one time or another.. unfortunate timing for rollins to be revealed as a cheating scumbag, but that hasn't stopped other guys from getting ahead, Edge's career was boosted by cheating with Lita while she was with Matt Hardy. Vince McMahon is an adulterer, so is HHH (he started seeing Steph while he was with Chyna) so they probably won't hold it against Seth.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Fuck the assholes tweeting those pics to Steph and Trips. 

Why Seth of all people. :jbutler


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

:damn


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth was determined to get that ass


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz


She's leaking his dick pics...His fiance is pissed


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

His now ex-fiancee got right back at him.

Rollins is so fucked lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

:lmao 


Seth done fucked up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Classic rookie mistake


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

xmas came early. and came again and came again.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

WTF.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Are we sure about any of this? Isn't the NXT woman's name Zahra and not zahara? Wouldn't Seth know that if he was cheating? More like he got hacked and his GF overreacted (unless someone hacked her as well).


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

seth dun goof up anything mania related...his ex f'ed him over


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Annihilus said:


> they probably won't hold it against Seth.


Honestly, I think the main problem here isn't the cheating, but the actual photos. A guy flashing his dick on a phone pic isn't great PR shit for WWE.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

*UH OHHHH!!! 

:shitstorm

*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

That little D LOL :duck :duck :soft :rileylol :Jordan :heston :maisielol :aryalol :aryalol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

You already KNOW Roman Reigns is going to beat Lesnar AND Rollins at Wrestlemania now. :lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The messed up thing is the girl he posted looks very similar to his fiance, he probably missed her so he found a girl that resembled her that he could fuck on the road. Not excusing his behavior, he's a scumbag for this, but you can see the damage that being on the road 300 days a year does to a relationship. 

A lot of these guys will never have a stable relationship or family life because of WWE not having a "off-season", they're just lucky it wasn't Reigns getting caught here or the major push would be derailed even further.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> https://twitter.com/leighlaschultz
> 
> 
> She's leaking his dick pics...His fiance is pissed


Kind odd since she had not tweeted since 2013 and the tweet/pics have now been deleted. Maybe she was hacked as well?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned. Seth is catching that L!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Kind odd since she had not tweeted since 2013 and the tweet/pics have now been deleted. Maybe she was hacked as well?


Or she got a call and realised she fucked up... I still doubt Seth actually tweeted it since the name isn't even right. And I highly doubt he'd do this to himself on twitter.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

It was a hack, no one is that stupid to post that on twitter. Still whoever the hacker is, they could ruin a career with shit like that. Real piece of shit.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I bet stephanie is gonna see the pics and HHH will feel "uncomfortable" with Stephanie working with him anymore
Push over
In all seriousness though Rollins is too involved to be buried like Swagger and this won't balloon into something big like if John Cena nudes leaked. I mean Rollins is a heel in the kids minds of course he'll cheat on his girlfriend


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Kabraxal said:


> Or she got a call and realised she fucked up... I still doubt Seth actually tweeted it since the name isn't even right. And I highly doubt he'd do this to himself on twitter.


She tweeted reply confirming she did indeed send them, they were probably taken down due to being explicit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Not gonna lie, I find this whole Seth Rollins social media drama more entertaining than Raw.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

R.I.P Seths Sex Life
R.I.P Seths Relationship
R.I.P Seth Rollins

You could do it Seth. Overcome the odds like your big brother John Cena :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth likes listening to Eath Metal because it's got no D either.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Kind odd since she had not tweeted since 2013 and the tweet/pics have now been deleted. Maybe she was hacked as well?


She just tweeted it was her who posted those photos and not a hacker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Kind odd since she had not tweeted since 2013 and the tweet/pics have now been deleted. Maybe she was hacked as well?


yeah but where would the hacker get the pics from?

if she didnt use twitter then found out he cheated, she would just go back on it and tweet it out there.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Kind odd since she had not tweeted since 2013 and the tweet/pics have now been deleted. Maybe she was hacked as well?


She took it down. Look at the tweets and replies, tab. She answered someone and admitted she leaked it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Davion McCool said:


> She tweeted reply confirming she did indeed send them, they were probably taken down due to being explicit.


But why would he tweet it for one... wrong name for two... and why would she acknowledge anything either? It's all a bit weird. I mean, fuck up your engagement and possibly piss off the girl you cheated with? Not the brightest thing in the world to do.

EDIT: See waht you meant... but still, why post under his then hers? I don't get it. She isn't making herself look good if that is what went down.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Solf said:


> Honestly, I think the main problem here isn't the cheating, but the actual photos. A guy flashing his dick on a phone pic isn't great PR shit for WWE.


Well, cheating is the main problem to me, you can't convince me anyone in this company is a role model or a respectable human being when they rampantly cheat on their wives/girlfriends when they're apart for a period of time. 

Other people have accidentally posted nude pics too, I believe Titus O'Neil accidentally posted his dick on twitter in a tweet to a girl (I refuse to put it in my google search history to verify this), and this is a guy WWE was propping up as a big family man, here he was cheating on his wife. 

Ultimately it's a symptom of Vince/WWE's business model, being on the road 300+ days a year and working all the time with no vacations + wrestlers being on steroids and having high sex drives, creates an envrionment where it's hard to stay faithful, i'm sure not everyone cheats though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Holy shit. Just saw more of Rollins than I ever wanted to see ... sort of.

But i'm gutted for him. All this shit is going down and he has to go out there and do his goofy ass smile and work. 

 Genuinely upset for him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Davion McCool said:


> She tweeted reply confirming she did indeed send them, they were probably taken down due to being explicit.


Yeah, I just saw the reply, but could have been the hacker replying as well. Either way, we'll just have to wait and see how the situation unfolds. Hope it doesn't ruin Rollins' career.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Man, I seriously hope he isnt adversely affected by this. This PG company might just bury him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

So apparently :reigns said :rollins works a little stiff......


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

He's definitely screwed with them being a PG company and now when Triple H kids look up Seth Rollins they'll see baby Dick rollins.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Damn. It's a shame he wasn't hooking up with Alexa Bliss or Becky Lynch.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Not the most complimentary of pics either.

Waves little finger lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth is clearly not the next big thing :ti


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Phaedra said:


> Holy shit. Just saw more of Rollins than I ever wanted to see ... sort of.
> 
> But i'm gutted for him. All this shit is going down and he has to go out there and do his goofy ass smile and work.
> 
> Genuinely upset for him.


were are you seeing this? It's all been deleted??


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Kabraxal said:


> But why would he tweet it for one... wrong name for two... and why would she acknowledge anything either? It's all a bit weird. I mean, fuck up your engagement and possibly piss off the girl you cheated with? Not the brightest thing in the world to do.
> 
> EDIT: See waht you meant... but still, why post under his then hers? I don't get it. She isn't making herself look good if that is what went down.


I think it was an accient. He put it on instagram(maybe he meant to DM?) and then it ended up on his Twitter.

Leighla commented on the instagram one. She seemed to laughed it off...obviously she wasn't amuse.

Holy shit. Seth has to be freaking out right now :no:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I bet Seth is freaking the fuck out backstage right now


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Those pics were sexy as fuck. The Zahra pic wasn't too bad either. :rollins


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I'm sorry I must interject but why are y'all saying he's got a small dick? 

that's more than plenty to be working with. Fuck I feel dirty. I feel like I violated the guy for even looking. 

aaaannnddd now i'm sad again.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Rollins is officially fucked now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> She took it down. Look at the tweets and replies, tab. She answered someone and admitted she leaked it.


She just deleted her Twitter. 

Roman better make sure his phone doesn't get him in any trouble. :lol


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



trademarklas said:


> Whoever did this is a prick. This is the kind of shit that could ruin a relationship.


Yeah...

:l


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth might need a penis pump, he's looking flabby & sick down there.

It looks like a mini popsicle stick.

That's the type of dick old fat jewish men in their 50's have.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Phaedra said:


> But i'm gutted for him. All this shit is going down and he has to go out there and do his goofy ass smile and work.
> 
> Genuinely upset for him.


upset for him..? How about the girl who was cheated on and now has to try and start a new life? Hold him accountable, its not like she tripped and fell on his dick and someone snuck in his room and took those pics of him.

I'm not going to hold it against him as a performer/character, i'm still a fan of his in-ring work, but lets not pretend like he's a victim here, he fucked up and deserves whatever shitstorm comes his way from it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Change thread's title to "What do you think about Rollins dick" asap. I mean what the fuck guys ? He might have been an asshole, but he's still a fucking good performer, and what you're worried about is THAT ?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



trademarklas said:


> Whoever did this is a prick. This is the kind of shit that could ruin a relationship.


His ex did , she probably mad he was seeing the new diva


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Zahra kada

Poor Rollins. Really feel bad for him tbh. He must be freaking out backstage.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

What if Triple H's daughter sees this!? :HHH :CENA


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I think it was an accient. He put it on instagram(maybe he meant to DM?) and then it ended up on his Twitter.
> 
> Leighla commented on the instagram one. She seemed to laughed it off...obviously she wasn't amuse.
> 
> Holy shit. Seth has to be freaking out right now :no:


Wouldn't that make him look even worse, though? A girl (the one you're cheating on your wife with) sends you a nude and you share it with your mates? I mean, if that was the case, I don't think he was sending it to Zahara herself, that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Posting this before the "it's a work" folks show up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Who bigger than Batista? Not Seth.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

in case nobody made the joke yet. 

I guess we have a new Titty Master :rollins


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth is small like his fans


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Shit like this is the reason I refuse to take naked pics of myself for my current or future Girlfriend.

Regardless of how well two people are doing at the time, they can still use it against you in the future if things get bad between you two.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



SpeedStick said:


> His ex did , she probably mad he was seeing the new diva


Yeah but the photo of the NXT girl was also leaked on his WWE Facebook which I'm sure Seth's ex-fiance would have no access to.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

RIP ROLLINS CAREER.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins LOL OH MAN it gets worse ahahahah


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Did this seriously just turn into a "Seth Rollins Penis' Official Discussion Thread?"

:ti


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

scroll down holy shit

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Annihilus said:


> upset for him..? How about the girl who was cheated on and now has to try and start a new life? Hold him accountable, its not like she tripped and fell on his dick and someone snuck in his room and took those pics of him.
> 
> I'm not going to hold it against him as a performer/character, i'm still a fan of his in-ring work, but lets not pretend like he's a victim here, he fucked up and deserves whatever shitstorm comes his way from it.


So wait, these are not dick pics he sent to his fiance but rather dick pics taken for someone else? that's fucking ... whoa. 

I just assumed they were for her cause you know they are apart a lot of the time. Yeah i'm still sort of in shock ya know.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Smoogle said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins LOL OH MAN it gets worse ahahahah


Fuck this. Fuck all of this.


At least he had his Royal Rumble Championship match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



trademarklas said:


> Yeah but the photo of the NXT girl was also leaked on his WWE Facebook which I'm sure Seth's ex-fiance would have no access to.


she would if he was logged into his FB on his home computer


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ashley678 said:


> scroll down holy shit
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins


LOLOL

I am dying right now. Holy fuck, that's amazing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Smoogle said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins LOL OH MAN it gets worse ahahahah


Whoever is in charge of superstars' Twitter feeds on WWE.com needs to be fired. I'm sure word has already spread around backstage about this whole incident, those tweets should have been taken down from the website.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This shits better then Raw


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

He is DONE, oh my god. I feel so bad for him, but shit, that was stupid. Can't defend him for that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Did this seriously just turn into a "Seth Rollins Penis' Official Discussion Thread?"
> 
> :ti


:Jordan

And damn at the profile section of the WWE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

*And we now know what his dick looks like.

God, I feel embarrassed for him.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> she would if he was logged into his FB on his home computer


I'm almost 100% sure WWE employees are in charge of updating superstars' Facebook pages, not wrestlers themselves.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> *He is DONE*, oh my god. I feel so bad for him, but shit, that was stupid. Can't defend him for that.


Let's...just wait.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Damn, this has a good chance of destroying his career or getting the Ryder treatment. A top star in a company that desperately tries to have a pg image with shit like that blowing up on twitter. Fuck, this is so not good. His Fiance may have just curbstomped da hell out of his career.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The most talented man on the roster. Damn....

Hopefully he's a Vince favorite. If not, it was a great run while it lasted.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Rollins taking that heel game to the next level :rollins


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Well....that's interesting :hmm:

Has something like this ever even happened before?


----------



## ShaneOMag (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Poor Seth. He's gonna be in the dog house for this.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

If you gonna send penis pics, make sure you working with something. 

I mean really Seth?


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I blame Solomon Crowe.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I think what happened was that his fiance found out about Seth cheating on her with Zahra so she posted nude pictures of both. If they've been a couple for a really long time I'm sure she would know his twitter and instagram passwords.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He is DONE, oh my god. I feel so bad for him, but shit, that was stupid. Can't defend him for that.


You know how fucking desperate this company is for names right now? He could counter with a Vine of him jerking off to Stephanie and he'd still be bulletproof.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

What do you call someone who's smaller than their fans? Seth Rollins.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Why are you guys acting like you got this all figured out? Sayin' he cheated on his girl and whatever. There is absolutely no proof of this? Might just have been a hacker posting a random nude of this girl because the hacker thinks she's fine or whatever? Sure this pic wasn't up online anywhere before this?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Why would he get punished for this? Blame his fiancé for airing their dirty laundry on social media. 

If anything Zahra will bypass NXT and get paired with Seth Rollins ASAP.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Well....that's interesting :hmm:
> 
> Has something like this ever even happened before?


Titus O'Neal while he was in NXT. It was around the same time that he used the phrase "make it a win", because everybody was commenting that he "made it a wang."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He is DONE, oh my god. I feel so bad for him, but shit, that was stupid. Can't defend him for that.


Most of the wresters cheat, hell Vince has cheated.
how can they fire him for that?

his GF hacked his account and posted the pics, he can't get fired for that or shouldnt.

If anything his GF can get screw big time for it, maybe even legal action can be taken against her.

Plus Vince loves this shit especially if he brings the WWE tons of coverage. He will love the attention even if he fakes he is upset to please the sponsors.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Why would he get punished for this? Blame his fiancé for airing their dirty laundry on social media.
> 
> If anything Zahra will bypass NXT and get paired with Seth Rollins ASAP.


That would be a GOAT heel move, but I doubt they'd do that with WWE's PG image.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Cliffy said:


> yo isn't seth married ?


Which one you feeling???



SpeedStick said:


> I don't know made I feeling both girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This is kinda embarrassing for him, but I don't think it'll affect his push. If anything, Reigns might make fun of him for it on Smackdown or something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Well....that's interesting :hmm:
> 
> Has something like this ever even happened before?


*O'neil has posted his nudes before.

Striker has had some as well.
*


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Be interesting to see if he still wrestles the main event.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I think I'll start supporting Seth Rollins now that I know we're both members of the small dick club.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The fact that it made it onto the OFFICIAL wwe page UNCENSORED, and that it's STILL up (!!!) is blowing my goddamned mind right now.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I guess likes his girls tatted. Titus? :ti oh shit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

DAMN :lmao


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth has got to wrestle the main event on Raw, be interesting to see his performance. :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Chrome said:


> This is kinda embarrassing for him, but I don't think it'll affect his push. If anything, Reigns might make fun of him for it on Smackdown or something.


Agreed. This is embarrassing but it shouldn't ruin his career. 

Just have Reigns say that Rollins doesn't measure up to him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mistaroo said:


> Titus O'Neal while he was in NXT. It was around the same time that he used the phrase "make it a win", because everybody was commenting that he "made it a wang."


Never heard of this before. That's just fucking hilarious. :ti


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Stealing the show as usual, somehow.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Reigns can say in his promo that he is no longer the stiffest guy on the roster.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The man got hacked its not his fault the pics ended up online


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth and Zahra both cheating on their partners :lmao


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



SpeedStick said:


>


Dem feet doe :mark:
@Chrome


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This is gold. Especially with the pics of a nude employee right there on the official site. Cant say I'm feeling sympathetic for either, though. Karma came right for them.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The irony is that all the users on here commenting on Rollins having a small dick probably have an even smaller dick themselves. Overcompensating much, guys?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

lol at everybody in here giving him shit. Cause you're all hung like a pornstar apparently :lol

If I had what he has/had, JFC I don't care how big I am cause I'm hittin _that_.

Seriously, though. The fact that it's still on his bio page is just amazing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



cenation34 said:


> Dem feet doe :mark:
> 
> @Chrome


I approve. (Y)

:rollins has got himself a keeper for sure.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I think I'll start supporting Seth Rollins now that I know we're both members of the small dick club.


This


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> Agreed. This is embarrassing but it shouldn't ruin his career.
> 
> Just have Reigns say that Rollins doesn't measure up to him.


After seeing that pic, Rollins doesn't really measure up to a lot of men lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Jim Ross was asked if Seth's fiancee would appear on his show. 

https://twitter.com/JRsBBQ/status/564972700011986944


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Having a girlfriend/wife that's not in the company while being a WWE wrestler seems kind of impossible. Can't blame Rollins for it, he's a dude. Should've cut ties with his former girl tho.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Reigns is not over enough. Wins Royal Rumble, main eventing WrestleMania.

Now this with Seth Rollins. Mr. Money in the Bank.

They had 2/3 chance of giving a push to the correct Shield member and WWE missed their mark. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Looks normal sized to me. Although this is the internet where everyone has a fucking ten inch schlong..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



-SAW- said:


> lol at everybody in here giving him shit. Cause you're all hung like a pornstar apparently :lol
> 
> If I had what he has/had, JFC I don't care how big I am cause I'm hittin _that_.
> 
> Seriously, though. The fact that it's still on his bio page is just amazing.


This. Dudes don't choose how big their dick gets to be. Got to work with what you're given, and judging by the girls he been with, he been putting his to work all right.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



corporation2.0 said:


> The irony is that all the users on here commenting on Rollins having a small dick probably have an even smaller dick themselves. Overcompensating much, guys?





-SAW- said:


> lol at everybody in here giving him shit. Cause you're all hung like a pornstar apparently :lol
> 
> If I had what he has/had, JFC I don't care how big I am cause I'm hittin _that_.
> 
> Seriously, though. The fact that it's still on his bio page is just amazing.


It's just jokes on a forum take the capes off jesus.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I can't believe that it's 2015 and people don't know there are apps that password protect all pictures and vidoes disguised as another app. I have nudes but I hide them under passcode under a picture hiding app that's localised on my phone. It's double protected in that it has a special process to even reveal the place where input the password. 

People who want to use technology but don't learn how to protect themselves are kinda ignorant and need to educate themselves.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

That look on Cody's face watching new days entrance was priceless.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Social media is having a field day with this. I wonder if the crowd will have fun with this as well during the main event. Imagine if tonight's show was in NY, Chicago, or if it was the post-WM Raw crowd.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> Jim Ross was asked if Seth's fiancee would appear on his show.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JRsBBQ/status/564972700011986944


:haha at "presumably ex-fiancé."


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Rollins should have just fucked Paige or some other company girl
That way he'd get a total divas storyline out of this controversy


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

i hope seth was banging that


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> It's just jokes on a forum take the capes off jesus.


:lol jokes don't exist in this realm.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Wish there were more nudes of the NXT girl


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

What the hell are you guys talking about? He clearly doesn't have a small penis, it looks about 6 to 7 inches. Guess you guys need to feel better about yourselves somehow...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I'm lost.

It seems to me like Seth's account got hacked and a nude of zahara got posted... Then his GF saw it, freaked out, and retaliated.

Why does everyone think he cheated? He obviously wouldn't post pics of the girl he cheated with, nude, on his official twitter page.

Someone explain this to me.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Social media is having a field day with this. I wonder if the crowd will have fun with this as well during the main event. Imagine if tonight's show was in NY, Chicago, or if it was the post-WM Raw crowd.


:clap


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

He'll be fine. He's far too talented for WWE to care enough about this to fire/unpush him.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

:ambrose2 I can assure you that my friend Seth did not sleep with that young NXT rookie.


Because I was up all night..:rollins



:hbk1:HHH2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The girl Rollins is apparently cheating with is fine as fuck, so good on him for that.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



wwefan4life619 said:


> Damn, this has a good chance of destroying his career or getting the Ryder treatment. A top star in a company that desperately tries to have a pg image with shit like that blowing up on twitter. Fuck, this is so not good. His Fiance may have just curbstomped da hell out of his career.


Zack Ryder treatment you say? He's going to be lucky if he doesn't get fired for it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> I can't believe that it's 2015 and people don't know there are apps that password protect all pictures and vidoes disguised as another app. I have nudes but I hide them under passcode under a picture hiding app that's localised on my phone. It's double protected in that it has a special process to even reveal the place where input the password.
> 
> People who want to use technology but don't learn how to protect themselves are kinda ignorant and need to educate themselves.


Not that I have nudes on my phone, but...what's the name of that app you use? :side:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about? He clearly doesn't have a small penis, it looks about 6 to 7 inches. Guess you guys need to feel better about yourselves somehow...


Comparing to a dude that is for example 5.9" it's bigger, but it looks small compared to his body size.

WHAT THE HELL ARE WE TALKING ABOUT??!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The_It_Factor said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> It seems to me like Seth's account got hacked and a nude of zahara got posted... Then his GF saw it, freaked out, and retaliated.
> 
> ...


because she is assuming that pic is on his phone
so she sent him the pic (assumed)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



MrWalsh said:


> Rollins should have just fucked Paige or some other company girl
> That way he'd get a total divas storyline out of this controversy


kada


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Rule #1 : never have your cock and your face on display in the same picture.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> because she is assuming that pic is on his phone
> so she sent him the pic (assumed)


But why would it mean that pic is on his phone? It seems just as likely that some random person just decided to post it on to Rollins' account.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Not that I have nudes on my phone, but...what's the name of that app you use? :side:


This.

What fucking apps got this type of shit?

Unless he's talking about a Android phone then I'm screwed.

Not saying that I have nudes on my phone then I occasionally take after I shower.....anyway so what's this app? :lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I believe Seth's fiance admitted to leaking the picture of Seth. Like someone asked her on twitter and she said she did it on purpose :lol

This messy ass relationship. I was rooting for them too but......oh well.

It's my time.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The_It_Factor said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> It seems to me like Seth's account got hacked and a nude of zahara got posted... Then his GF saw it, freaked out, and retaliated.
> 
> ...


Rollin's Fiance presumably "hacked" his accounts and posted the pics of Zahara after finding them in Seth's possession as a way to call him out publicly. She probably has his passwords, or she was on a shared laptop/computer.

Then posted pics of Seth herself to "get back" at him for most likely cheating.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LordKain said:


> Zack Ryder treatment you say? He's going to be lucky if he doesn't get fired for it.


True, but maybe they'll give him a chance due to how desperate they are for big names. Seth is the top heel in the company right now. Who else could take his spot?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

HHH jobber entrance. Buried.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Screw it, if someone has the seth dong pic, I kinda wanna see it. DM me


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Somebody wanna inbox me a link to what the pics were? lol


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The_It_Factor said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> It seems to me like Seth's account got hacked and a nude of zahara got posted... Then his GF saw it, freaked out, and retaliated.
> 
> ...


It's way more likely that his girlfriend was the one who posted the Zahra picture as retaliation for an affair. 



Silent Alarm said:


> He'll be fine. He's far too talented for WWE to care enough about this to fire/unpush him.


I agree with this. I think he'll come out next week as if nothing happened. WWE will completely ignore all of this, at least when it relates to Rollins. Wouldn't be surprised to see Zahra get fired though, WWE always likes to blame someone when shit happens and she's the most expendable part. Hope I'm wrong and nothing happens to her either. Guys will always cheat, especially if they're young, rich and attractive and are always surrounded by beautiful women, better get used to it and quit having those dumb delusions of a happy and long lasting monogamous relationship. Very immature on his fiance's part.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

His dick ain't small :lol
He's not a pornstar but I was expecting micropenis level shir


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Ratedr4life said:


> Rollin's Fiance presumably "hacked" his accounts and posted the pics of Zahara after finding them in Seth's possession as a way to call him out publicly. She probably has his passwords, or she was on a shared laptop/computer.
> 
> Then posted pics of Seth herself to "get back" at him for most likely cheating.


Ahhhh, wow... This is pretty crazy


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



VForViper said:


> I believe Seth's fiance admitted to leaking the picture of Seth. Like someone asked her on twitter and she said she did it on purpose :lol
> 
> This messy ass relationship. I was rooting for them too but......oh well.
> 
> *It's my time.*


To Bang Rollins?

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The_It_Factor said:


> But why would it mean that pic is on his phone? It seems just as likely that some random person just decided to post it on to Rollins' account.


If someone hacked his phone, they would have seen the pic on his phone and uploaded it.
but it seems like his ex is the hacker and saw the pic on his camera roll or something. so she posted it, then his pics as well.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Why does it have to be leaked pictures of a dude ???

Why couldn't it be Renee or Lana....

Or even Layla...

Hell even Lillian would be better than Seth's man meat...


:gameover


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

UPDATE: Revealing Facebook Comments Appear To Suggest Seth Rollins Cheated On Fiancée
Posted By: Ben Kerin on Feb 09, 2015

WWE Superstar Seth Rollins is in hot water tonight after his social media accounts including Facebook, Instagram and Twitter featured an explicit photo of recently signed NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber.

In an update, Rollins' fiancé Leighla Schultz has seemly fired back at her Husband-to-be by posting explicit photos of the WWE Superstar on her twitter - these have since been removed.

The following appeared on Leighla's Facebook profile, make of it what you will.










http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...book-Comments-Appear-To-Suggest-Seth-Rollins/


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Not that I have nudes on my phone, but...what's the name of that app you use? :side:


It's called 'Audio Manager. Here's the link. Works extremely well and is extremely easy. Once you 'share' the pics into the app, they're automatically deleted from all other folders where they would've been visible. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hideitpro&hl=en

The audio manager is also a working app so it's a bonus.
*
EDIT: NVM I checked just now after several months and my app stopped working and all the pics are gone. Lo. Find a new one instead*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

That Zahra chick had past issues with racist tweets.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> True, but maybe they'll give him a chance due to how desperate they are for big names. Seth is the top heel in the company right now. Who else could take his spot?


Before Vince McMahon took the WWE public they could afford to give him that second chance but now with just how corporate the company's become it's not going to happen. Rollins is done and it it's only a matter of time until he's future endeavoured.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The hyperbole in this thread

I was expecting a micro penis.

Seth has an average sized dick.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

His Dick isn't even small :lmao

If you don't want to be on dat pipe riding it like if it's oily back seat car seat then you're gay.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*










Damn, Seth was telling that NXT chick he hated his fiance.

he is sooooooo fucked :no:


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LordKain said:


> Before Vince McMahon took the WWE public they could afford to give him that second chance but now with just how corporate the company's become it's not going to happen. Rollins is done and it it's only a matter of time until he's future endeavoured.


lol my arse, they'll act like this never even happened


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth Rollins: This generation's Randy Orton


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Larfleeze said:


> lol my arse, they'll act like this never even happened


Let us pray in silence. Amen.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> UPDATE: Revealing Facebook Comments Appear To Suggest Seth Rollins Cheated On Fiancée
> Posted By: Ben Kerin on Feb 09, 2015
> 
> WWE Superstar Seth Rollins is in hot water tonight after his social media accounts including Facebook, Instagram and Twitter featured an explicit photo of recently signed NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber.
> ...


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

dudes talking sh*t about rollins dick probably got a small dick themselves. he's not the size of a pornstar but neither is the average man. average size for a penis is 6 inches, which i'd say is what Rollins has.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Can't even hate on Seth. That Zahra Schreiber chick is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, Seth was telling that NXT chick he hated his fiance.
> 
> he is sooooooo fucked :no:


Wasnt she telling Seth she hates HER fiancé?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> UPDATE: Revealing Facebook Comments Appear To Suggest Seth Rollins Cheated On Fiancée
> Posted By: Ben Kerin on Feb 09, 2015
> 
> WWE Superstar Seth Rollins is in hot water tonight after his social media accounts including Facebook, Instagram and Twitter featured an explicit photo of recently signed NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber.
> ...












holy shit dude.



birthday_massacre said:


> Wasnt she telling Seth she hates HER fiancé?


Well she put everything in quotes so probably not.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Larfleeze said:


> lol my arse, they'll act like this never even happened


I don't see how they could considering there position now a days.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, Seth was telling that NXT chick he hated his fiance.
> 
> he is sooooooo fucked :no:


He also told her that he hates his life. Clearly doesn't want to be a top star in the WWE. Fuckin' millennial.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, Seth was telling that NXT chick he hated his fiance.
> 
> he is sooooooo fucked :no:


Given how she's acting by releasing all this publicly, I'm not surprised he hated her. She sounds pretttty crazy.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mistaroo said:


> He also told her that he hates his life.


That's obviously because he's not a Reigns mark.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Sarcasm1 said:


> That Zahra chick had past issues with racist tweets.


Can't have been too bad she made it to NXT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, Seth was telling that NXT chick he hated his fiance.
> 
> he is sooooooo fucked :no:


Weird little saga...of course, the way the fiance has reacted it isn't hard to see why Seth might have started to cheat on her or "hate" her. I mean, I get feeling a bit pissed, but this is starting to get to "you're just a crazy bitch too" levels.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mistaroo said:


> He also told her that he hates his life. Clearly doesn't want to be a top star in the WWE. Fuckin' millennial.


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

Repped.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth will be fine.

Someone at .COM will be fired for not damage controlling that shit, though.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody noticed they arnt hyping twitter like usual right now..


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Why some hideous tattooed freak and not Alexa?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> UPDATE: Revealing Facebook Comments Appear To Suggest Seth Rollins Cheated On Fiancée
> Posted By: Ben Kerin on Feb 09, 2015
> 
> WWE Superstar Seth Rollins is in hot water tonight after his social media accounts including Facebook, Instagram and Twitter featured an explicit photo of recently signed NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber.
> ...


Ruh-roh.

Seth you looking shaky baby. Not a good look for you my man.



Sarcasm1 said:


> That Zahra chick had past issues with racist tweets.


Really?

Well my dick went soft.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> UPDATE: Revealing Facebook Comments Appear To Suggest Seth Rollins Cheated On Fiancée
> Posted By: Ben Kerin on Feb 09, 2015
> 
> WWE Superstar Seth Rollins is in hot water tonight after his social media accounts including Facebook, Instagram and Twitter featured an explicit photo of recently signed NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber.
> ...


Holy shit. Those are some tough words from Rollins. I feel bad for her fiancé, but that still doesn't justify her leaking naked pics of both of them, which seems to be what she did.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Pretty sure the quotes are texts/instant messages from Zahra to Seth that Seth's girlfriend has obviously seen. Zahra's fiance is a chill dude too, feel bad for him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> Given how she's acting by releasing all this publicly, I'm not surprised he hated her. She sounds pretttty crazy.


I think Vince will have to cut her a check. Seth's (ex) fiancee wants to get her pound of flesh. She embarrassed him tonight, but the last thing the WWE needs right now is for her to start giving interviews. Who knows what she'd say. After all, HHH wouldn't want anyone using Google in this situation. :sip 

I wonder if TMZ will jump on this.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



cenation34 said:


> dudes talking sh*t about rollins dick probably got a small dick themselves. he's not the size of a pornstar but neither is the average man. average size for a penis is 6 inches, which i'd say is what Rollins has.


Average is not 6 inches rofl

Average is 4.75

And he is around 5


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

"I hate my life and my fiancee I just want to run away with you"

how romantic. :ti


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I do wonder if Seth knows this is all happening right now. That'd be some deep shit to see after you get off work.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Sounds like she just found pics and texts and is freaking out tonight. But go ahead and give the celebrity a pass because the spurned fiancee is obviously craaaazy for being human.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Where was J & J security when all of this mess was going down? Poor form boys. Poor Rollins probably in the shit now.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> It's way more likely that his girlfriend was the one who posted the Zahra picture as retaliation for an affair.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. I think he'll come out next week as if nothing happened. WWE will completely ignore all of this, at least when it relates to Rollins. Wouldn't be surprised to see Zahra get fired though, WWE always likes to blame someone when shit happens and she's the most expendable part. Hope I'm wrong and nothing happens to her either. Guys will always cheat, especially if they're young, rich and attractive and are always surrounded by beautiful women, better get used to it and quit having those dumb delusions of a happy and long lasting monogamous relationship. Very immature on his fiance's part.


Or how about very immature on Seth's part, to propose to someone while sending dick pics and love messages to another woman? Quit the babying excuse. He made _his_ choice, and then fucked around.

Not surprised that the woman is getting blamed here, though. LOL at people on the last page acting like the girl should just grin and take it. He fucked up, she fucked him right back up. She's the wrong one, though, right?

It's going to be amusing watching Seth acting like nothing's happened now, though.

I really like Seth, btw.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth must be taking life lessons from Cena. Do the Bellas have another sister for Seth to date?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Did anyone else laugh when Booker T said "sleeping with the enemy?"

Pretty out of place comment considering what's currently going on.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, Seth was telling that NXT chick he hated his fiance.
> 
> he is sooooooo fucked :no:


Fuck and I was thinking Seth was the most loyal golden boy.

On side note, such personal things being discussed in social media, people are really hooked into this stuff


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth you are an idiot... oh GOD.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

not the only women


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



VForViper said:


> I do wonder if Seth knows this is all happening right now. That'd be some deep shit to see after you get off work.



Honestly I don't even know how he is going to work the ME tonight.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I bet Vince is furious that they can't really plug wwe twitter tonight.


... And I was JUST thinking about how Rollins is probably my favorite star of this generation 

Hope he doesn't catch TOO much heat for this.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> Pretty sure the quotes are texts/instant messages from Zahra to Seth that Seth's girlfriend has obviously seen. Zahra's fiance is a chill dude too, feel bad for him.


Seeing as Leighla hacked Seth's account I think it's the other way around.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Damn Rollins..... Those texts.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Fufflefuff said:


> Sounds like she just found pics and texts and is freaking out tonight. But go ahead and give the celebrity a pass because the spurned fiancee is obviously craaaazy for being human.


Being pissed is human. Throwing shit at him when he gets home is human. Posting pictures of the woman he allegedly cheated with and then him is simply bordering on unstable and stupid.

Hell, for all we know Seth couldn't have broken it off and she went out of her way to try and ruin him for it. Who knows what really happened, but revenge leaking nudes is petty, childish, and shows she isn't probably a good choice for a relationship. Step out of line in any way she doesn't like and you could be fucked.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Sephiroth said:


> Seth must be taking life lessons from Cena. Do the Bellas have another sister for Seth to date?


Why would he go from two sexy babes to another dog. :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> I think Vince will have to cut her a check. Seth's (ex) fiancee wants to get her pound of flesh. She embarrassed him tonight, but the last thing the WWE needs right now is for her to start giving interviews. Who knows what she'd say. After all, HHH wouldn't want anyone using Google in this situation. :sip
> 
> I wonder if TMZ will jump on this.


Yes. Huge victory for feminism ... Woman gets to publicly embarrass a dude and another chick and gets money for it ...


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

*His future career will be defined by this:







*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth: Time to go on Twitter
*nudes*
Seth: ......shit


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Honeslty, if you look at past interviews, Seth has always shaded his fiance. He would "jokingly" say she's happy when he gets his credit card. And would only call her his girlfriend despite the engagement.

I think he's been wanting to leave her for a long time. Why he stayed? I don't know.

I feel bad for both of them, really.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Someone PM the nude photo to me please.


Yeah me too:The chick not Seth :woah


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Kabraxal said:


> Being pissed is human. Throwing shit at him when he gets home is human. Posting pictures of the woman he allegedly cheated with and then him is simply bordering on unstable and stupid.


pretty sure its illegal too


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Looks like J&J security doesn't have a cyber division :jordan4


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I scouted them pics and can proudly say im much more "endowed" than seth.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

and to think this all could have been avoided had Rollins just kept it in his briefs...case


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

How fast is he gonna lose that money in the bank case?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Fufflefuff said:


> Sounds like she just found pics and texts and is freaking out tonight. But go ahead and give the celebrity a pass because the spurned fiancee is obviously craaaazy for being human.


My ex wife cheated on me too. I had a ton of nudes of her too. 

Guess what I did ... I deleted them. 

THAT is the decent thing to do, not post them on the internet.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Would anyone be surprised if this story goes mainstream and feminists jump on it if WWE doesn't fire/protects Rollins for cheating on his fiancé?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The amount of insecurity in this thread is legendary :haha


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Who is Jessica McMahon?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Would anyone be surprised if this story goes mainstream and feminists jump on it if WWE doesn't fire/protects Rollins for cheating on his fiancé?


They can't fire him for cheating on his significant other. You know how many wrestlers cheat?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> and to think this all could have been avoided had Rollins just kept it in his briefs...case


Post of the night so far.

:clap


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> They can't fire him for cheating on his significant other. You know how many wrestlers cheat?


If they did that, imagine the sharks starting to circle around Cena.....


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

y'all slept on Seth though


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> They can't fire him for cheating on his significant other. You know how many wrestlers cheat?


I do, but I'm sure most feminists don't follow pro wrestling and since this story has gone public, they could easily use it to try and make "justice" for her getting cheated on.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



manic37 said:


> Who is Jessica McMahon?


Vince's alter ego for whenever he gets a taste for some well-oiled mass of masculine muscle... or some tasty genoa salami.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

If what happened to Drew McIntyre is anything to go by then I suspect Vince isn't please with Seth's personal life leaking into the spot light.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I really doubt they're going to punish him at all, probably ignore the whole thing like Cena and the pornstar. Now I realize there's a difference between Cena and Rollins but c'mon, I doubt they really care and it'll blow over soon enough. 

I like Seth a lot but it's hard to sympathize with him much. His fiancee is really going ham on him right now but he fucked up no doubt about it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

1. Dude felt guilty for wanting to leave his girlfriend after she was with him on his climb to the top of wrestling. She probably doesn't appreciate the WWE schedule or his efforts.

2. Very good looking girl within the industry who is understanding and acknowledging of his schedule and hard work comes around while he's away from home for weeks on end. 

3. The obvious occurs. 

The road schedule isn't a normal everyday life scenario.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Bob the Jobber said:


> 1. Dude felt guilty for wanting to leave his girlfriend after she was with him on his climb to the top of wrestling. She probably doesn't appreciate the WWE schedule or his efforts.
> 
> 2. Very good looking girl within the industry who is understanding and acknowledging of his schedule and hard work comes around while he's away from home for weeks on end.
> 
> ...


Good points. I wonder if Rollins and this girl become a couple if/when he and his fiance breakup.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

His password was Curb$tomp


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

God dammit, Seth.

Done fucked up.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Mister Abigail said:


> His password was Curb$tomp


Or "IUsedToBeTheFuture".


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Vince will want the dick pics blown up to poster size.........




..........for research purposes of course.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



p862011 said:


> not the only women


Damn, Seth is a boss. He's just banging hot chicks left n right.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Dammit Seth, you might go from The Future to possibly Future Endeavored.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth has been on fire lately, too. Sheesh.

WWE will have him low key for media appearances for sure. I don't think they will fire him though. His ex is the one who put them out there. Yes, he cheated, but WWE knows their wrestlers cheat. It's commonplace.

And it's expected. These guys/girls are on the road for most of the year. Plus, as I said, Seth has always "jokingly" thrown his ex under the bus. I think he's been wanting to leave her for at least a year now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Mister Abigail said:


> His password was Curb$tomp


It should've been RomanReigns.

Nothing's stronger. :reigns2


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I imagine Triple H's face is something like this right now. :JLCsad

Vince's like this. :Out

Steph's reaction at seeing Seth's nakedness. ops

Edge gives Seth a call :applause roud

Ambrose as he walks past Seth in the corridor getting a grilling from Vince. :LIGHTS

J and J security when Seth gets called to the office. inkman


The rest of the locker room... :LOL


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Would anyone be surprised if this story goes mainstream and feminists jump on it if WWE doesn't fire/protects Rollins for cheating on his fiancé?


It's not even like they were married. This is a non-issue in that regard.

Seth will most likely get a slap on the wrist for tweeting the inappropriate photo (whether it was him or not is another story).

This should make WWE re-evaluate having their workers Twitter's synced up to .COM. That's where this embarrasses the company.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

If i was on the road 24/7 i wouldve cheated on my wife with that bitch wit the tats too. Shes sexy AF!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Next Year: Seth with ex vs. Drew McIntyre with Tiffany


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Not got much sympathy for him.

He always came across a nice respectful guy in interviews, and I'm sure when it comes to wrestling he still is...but cheating's a bit of a dick move...pun maybe intended?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Cena cheated on his wife but then again I think they separated before that. Either way he got found out for sleeping with a porn star.
Rollins isn't going to suffer much aside from some embarrassment for his dick being on the internet


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Looks like I might have to find a new sig :mj2:mj2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I like Seth a lot but it's hard to sympathize with him much. His fiancee is really going ham on him right now but he fucked up no doubt about it.


I do. I was in the same situation where I hated my fiance and stayed with her despite how poorly she treated me. The treatment only got worse till we divorced. 

We also don't know whether or not Seth's fiance was abusive or not but chances are that she might be given how she took her revenge this way. 

I'm on Seth's side on this one not because he's a celeb or even a man ... but because the woman he was with tried to fuck his life completely. It's illegal to release revenge nudes and a huge sign of an abuser.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

If this was Roman, this would be on page 50 already :lmao

Nah, I weirdly feel bad for Seth. He was dead wrong, but to hate your life because of your fiance?? That tells me he's been very unhappy and for some reason, couldn't leave her. Maybe the ex had dirt on him?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



gaz0301 said:


> Not got much sympathy for him.
> 
> He always came across a nice respectful guy in interviews, and I'm sure when it comes to wrestling he still is...but cheating's a bit of a dick move...pun maybe intended?


If she acts more and more crazy, he will get a lot of sympathy.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Praying his career isn't over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> If this was Roman, this would be on page 50 already :lmao
> 
> Nah, I weirdly feel bad for Seth. He was dead wrong, but to hate your life because of your fiance?? That tells me he's been very unhappy and for some reason, couldn't leave her. Maybe the ex had dirt on him?


Or he thought she'd do something like this.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth has been on fire lately, too. Sheesh.
> 
> WWE will have him low key for media appearances for sure. I don't think they will fire him though. His ex is the one who put them out there. Yes, he cheated, but WWE knows their wrestlers cheat. It's commonplace.
> 
> And it's expected. These guys/girls are on the road for most of the year. Plus, as I said, Seth has always "jokingly" thrown his ex under the bus. I think he's been wanting to leave her for at least a year now.


So why did he propose to her with a big ol' ring, within the past year?

I think that what is most likely the case is that he says shit in moments of anger ("hate my fiance, and hate my life" ), as well as like all men who have affairs, says stuff to keep the affair going. It's the most common thing ever to sweet talk the other woman.

He really had nothing to lose by leaving and NOT getting engaged. He didn't have an image to protect, kids, money to protect, etc. He was there because he wanted to be there, IMO, but had temptations and problems like anyone.

I think that the level of anger coming from the fiance, says that this took her by great surprise. Not the cheating, maybe, but how far Seth was going with all of this.

Never leave evidence!!! Never leave evidence of the shit you say, especially!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> If this was Roman, this would be on page 50 already :lmao


:wut

ut


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Drama :trips9


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

this is why you never hook up with a girl not in the business your just asking for trouble

your on the road about 5 days week in a new city every day and your around all these hot divas 24/7

you are bound to hook up with one of them


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

A nice guy like Seth was probably whipped to hell and probably scared to leave her. After seeing what she did on twitter, he had good reason to be scared.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



p862011 said:


> this is why you never hook up with a girl not in the business your just asking for trouble
> 
> your on the road about 5 days week in a new city every day and your around all these hot divas 24/7
> 
> you are bound to hook up with one of them


Yeah, seriously.

It was bound to happen.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Kabraxal said:


> Or he thought she'd do something like this.


Yeah, he's been with her for years. I think people underestimate how unhappy a person can be in a relationship, but still feel obligated or cling to the person because they put so much into the relationship. He might have felt stuck. I don't condone the cheating, but I won't call him a dick without hearing the full story.

Women aren't the only ones who get stuck with a person who can be emotionally/physically abusive.

Either way. It's a fucked up situation for Seth and I don't agree at all with her exposing him this way. There was a much more mature way to do this. Divorce his ass and take half :shrug. Anything better than viciously trying to ruin him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The entertainment business where people have side chicks are not surprising. Athletes and wrestlers are on the road most of time and Rollins certainly isn't the first or last to be caught in scandals like this.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I think that the insinuation is that the dirt the fiance has on Seth, is that he's bi. That was the rumor anyway. If that is the case, then the fiance is actually showing some restraint. :lol Also, he wouldn't have to propose to her and publicly claim her so much, if he were simply trying to keep her around to not spill anything. I think a lot of times, people make rationalizations for why the celebs they like are with their partners. I've seen people do this with Reigns too. No one is forcing these men to be with their fiances/wives. 

As for revenge leaking of nudes, at least it's not a dirt move, like leaking nudes that were personally sent to herself (I don't think that's the case here). She's leaking stuff that HE sent out. Too bad, so sad.

What I love most about threads like these, are that the people who most claim to be upset about business/pics/gossip/etc. being spilled, are the ones most in threads like these. You're feeding the beast, and we ALL love this shit. Otherwise we wouldn't be constantly in this thread. Food for thought.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



p862011 said:


> this is why you never hook up with a girl not in the business your just asking for trouble
> 
> your on the road about 5 days week in a new city every day and your around all these hot divas 24/7
> 
> you are bound to hook up with one of them


His (ex) fiance leaked the pics. They were together since his Tyler Black days.

But I'm going to assume Seth had shit on his phone or PC his fiance got a hold of. Now she's on a rampage.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I have absolutely no respect for anyone who cheats. It's not that hard to break up with someone before you go sleeping around. No sympathy for Seth if that's what has happened here.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



> *UPDATE:* An audio of a WWE fan named Lindsey from Canada has surfaced on YouTube in which she claims she had a love affair on Snapchat with Rollins. Unlike the previous updates this is not confirmed as 100% legit given that it was posted back in January.


*Source:* http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...book-Comments-Appear-To-Suggest-Seth-Rollins/


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, he's been with her for years. I think people underestimate how unhappy a person can be in a relationship, but still feel obligated or cling to the person because they put so much into the relationship. He might have felt stuck. I don't condone the cheating, but I won't call him a dick without hearing the full story.
> 
> Women aren't the only ones who get stuck with a person who can be emotionally/physically abusive.
> 
> Either way. It's a fucked up situation for Seth and I don't agree at all with her exposing him this way. There was a much more mature way to do this. Divorce his ass and take half :shrug. Anything better than viciously trying to ruin him.


Yeah... and at this point, the rate she is going she is only going to be able to attract men who want a one night stand given anyone that wants long term is going "is she even stable? when will she snap and do this to me?". ............ everyone hide the bunnies. Let's prevent that before it's too late!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins just needs to disappear for a week or so, what his fiance did was something insane people would do for revenge


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



p862011 said:


> this is why you never hook up with a girl not in the business your just asking for trouble
> 
> your on the road about 5 days week in a new city every day and your around all these hot divas 24/7
> 
> you are bound to hook up with one of them


 I agree...but this particular diva isn't on the road with the main roster and hasn't even debuted in NXT yet. 

Rollins snatched that up quick. :rollins


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



gaz0301 said:


> Not got much sympathy for him.
> 
> He always came across a nice respectful guy in interviews, and I'm sure when it comes to wrestling he still is...but cheating's a bit of a dick move...pun maybe intended?


While I agree that its a dick move...i dont think it fundementally changes Seth as a person. I do believe that he is a good guy. But lots of great men have struggled with infidelity. Doesnt make it right, but it is not something that makes him a "bad" guy. He's just a guy that really fucked up.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Really intrigued for this main event now.... Will he be there, won't he.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

:rollins still gonna steal the main event.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LilOlMe said:


> So why did he propose to her with a big ol' ring, within the past year?
> 
> I think that what is most likely the case is that he says shit in moments of anger ("hate my fiance, and hate my life" ), as well as like all men who have affairs, says stuff to keep the affair going. It's the most common thing ever to sweet talk the other woman.


Or he fell in love with her and proposed without really knowing her or her negative behaviours surfaced afterwards and someone came along that was better and reminded him that he needs to appreciate himself.

Not all women who get cheated on are victims and not all men who cheat are douchebags. 

Some women change a lot after getting the ring. I know mine did and I ended up suffering from stockholm syndrome for 8 yrs before we finally divorved after her emotional abuse got too much to bear. I ended up in therapy for a couple of years.

Now when my current wife treats me nicely I am actually shocked sometimes because my ex treated me so poorly.

Anyways, my point is that maybe Seth's case and mine (and that of other men that end up in bad relationships) isn't all that different.

Plus releasing nudes publicly is one of the biggest red flags of an abuser.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Shalashaska said:


> Drama :trips9


This has honestly been more entertaining than RAW tonight. :rock4


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



truelove said:


> Rollins just needs to disappear for a week or so, what his fiance did was something insane people would do for revenge


Agreed here as well. While i definitely empathize with her as it sucks being cheated on, but that doesnt give you a free pass to do shit like that. 

What she did is not a normal, healthy way for an adult to respond to such things. She comes off looking pretty bad as well...


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Can't blame Seth for banging that chick. She's as close to a 10/10 that a women can get.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This is just the beginning here trust me when I say that a lot of other women are going to be coming out of woodwork and when all's said and does Rollins is going to be the Tiger Woods of the WWE.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

No really. Who the hell is naive enough to think most wrestlers aren't cheating?? :lol

Doesn't help when you don't like your significant other either. There's more to this story. Like I said, I don't condone what Seth did. But I don't think he's just some asshole cheater.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mattheel said:


> While I agree that its a dick move...i dont think it fundementally changes Seth as a person. I do believe that he is a good guy. But lots of great men have struggled with infidelity. Doesnt make it right, but it is not something that makes him a "bad" guy. He's just a guy that really fucked up.


I agree with this. I like how you used the word "struggle" too. It's true. It has taken down many a men. I believe that's why men get so defended so much when they do this, and why people start trying to attribute it to being the woman's fault. It's like it's expected of men, because it's such a typical weakness.

It doesn't make Seth a horrible person, but it is amazing to me that he wasn't more cautious. Especially if he's doing stuff like this on snapchat and the like.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WynterWarm12 said:


> If this was Roman, this would be on page 50 already :lmao


This is not about reigns, stop mentioning him everywhere

ut


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LordKain said:


> This is just the beginning here trust me when I say that a lot of other women are going to be coming out of woodwork and when all's said and does Rollins is going to be the Tiger Woods of the WWE.


Channeling Bret Hart a little in the ring AND outside it XD


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Some of you are acting like this was his wife and they have kids.

He cheated on his girlfriend/fiance... big fucking deal.

His ex isn't even gonna be entitled to anything because they weren't married. There is a reason why he never wanted to commit to her LOL and waiting saved him some serious money. Sending a dick pic is pretty much all she can do.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

*wwe.com has taken down Seth Rollins Twitter posts on his bio.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> *Source:* http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...book-Comments-Appear-To-Suggest-Seth-Rollins/


Snapchat? :hano

Seth is my boy, but this situation is such a mess. The main event is about to come up. Wonder if he'll let this get in his head.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



VanHammerFan said:


> Some of you are acting like this was his wife and they have kids.
> 
> He cheated on his girlfriend/fiance... big fucking deal.
> 
> His ex isn't even gonna be entitled to anything because there is a reason why he never wanted to commit to her LOL. Sending a dick pic is pretty much all she can do.


een if they were married
she would be fucked by the courts for tweeting those pics


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



WadeBarrettMark said:


> Can't blame Seth for banging that chick. She's as close to a 10/10 that a women can get.


Yeah. She is hot af.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



VanHammerFan said:


> Some of you are acting like this was his wife and they have kids.
> 
> He cheated on his girlfriend/fiance... big fucking deal.
> 
> His ex isn't even gonna be entitled to anything because there is a reason why he never wanted to commit to her LOL. Sending a dick pic is pretty much all she can do.


Definitely true. If he was married and had kids, this would be much worse. Some are making it out to be abit worse than it is. Even though, it definitely isn't good, but it's not earth-shattering either, IMO, due to the lack of marriage. Only thing surprising is his lack of carefulness. Come on, man.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

WWE finally noticed the Rollins feed on their site and took it down :lmao


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



doyoubelieve? said:


> *wwe.com has taken down Seth Rollins Twitter posts.*


Only took, what, 3 hours? Webmaster can kiss his job goodbye.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Rollins new gimmick


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mattheel said:


> While I agree that its a dick move...i dont think it fundementally changes Seth as a person. I do believe that he is a good guy. But lots of great men have struggled with infidelity. Doesnt make it right, but it is not something that makes him a "bad" guy. He's just a guy that really fucked up.


I know what you mean and I hope you're right. I do like Seth, and he may have his reasons, but until I know them I'm not keen on what he's done.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Absolutely, Spaz.


Who knows how many children accessed that during the 3 hours it was up.


The Webmaster at WWE.com should be FIRED.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Spaz350 said:


> Only took, what, 3 hours? Webmaster can kiss his job goodbye.


Seriously, WWE from the top to bottom is such a horribly run company. They're all over social media but it took them 3 hours to do this?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Spaz350 said:


> Only took, what, 3 hours? Webmaster can kiss his job goodbye.


WWE behind the times with everything it seems.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Damn Seth, damn.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Here is Seth :lmao


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



doyoubelieve? said:


> *wwe.com has taken down Seth Rollins Twitter posts on his bio.*





Spaz350 said:


> Only took, what, 3 hours? Webmaster can kiss his job goodbye.


*Yeah, don't know why they weren't more on top of this. I would have thought it would be down within minutes. It's almost as if they wanted everyone to see it!*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LilOlMe said:


> I agree with this. I like how you used the word "struggle" too. It's true. It has taken down many a men. I believe that's why men get so defended so much when they do this, and why people start trying to attribute it to being the woman's fault. It's like it's expected of men, because it's such a typical weakness.
> 
> It doesn't make Seth a horrible person, but it is amazing to me that he wasn't more cautious. Especially if he's doing stuff like this on snapchat and the like.


Oh yeah...he's clearly proving to not be too bright with this whole deal. 

And when I said "struggle" with it, I wasnt trying to put it off on his fiancee. I dont assume its her fault at all. I just see it as another demon that Seth might be dealing with. Women probably are just as likely to have to deal with it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Heh. I've got a bigger Dick


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



gaz0301 said:


> I know what you mean and I hope you're right. I do like Seth, and he may have his reasons, but until I know them I'm not keen on what he's done.


I agree. I dont think this behavior is anything to get behind. But at the end of the day, I dont know a thing about their relationship so i dont know why Seth would want to bang other chicks.

I also obviously dont know either personally, but his fiance does seem like a good person. So it does suck on its face.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I hope it ruined multiple lives on WWE.com.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LKRocks said:


> Heh. I've got a bigger Dick



And no one cares. 

And who the fuck call their dick Dick with a capital D?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Give the social media guys a break. It's probably late night for them. Do you expect everyone to sit around monitoring feeds 24/7? What if the pics leaked at 3 am local time?

Stop being such marks for a wrestler and excuse his mistakes. He fucked up. I doubt it will impact his career in the long run. Maybe he'll take a hit in the short term.

The fiancee is also wrong for revenge leaking his nudes too but blaming her and attempting to rationalize Rollins' alleged actions is just pure markdom blinding your view of the situation.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

GOATS gotta still GOAT. :rollins


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

That is just humiliating for everyone involved. :lol :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mattheel said:


> Oh yeah...he's clearly proving to not be too bright with this whole deal.
> 
> And when I said "struggle" with it, I wasnt trying to put it off on his fiancee. I dont assume its her fault at all. I just see it as another demon that Seth might be dealing with. Women probably are just as likely to have to deal with it.


It's rare for women to cheat purely on a sexual level, it's usually to make for emotional needs not being met in a relationship, while monogamy itself flies in the face of the basic nature of men (spreading our seed as much as possible).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



FriedTofu said:


> Give the social media guys a break. It's probably late night for them. Do you expect everyone to sit around monitoring feeds 24/7? What if the pics leaked at 3 am local time?
> 
> Stop being such marks for a wrestler and excuse his mistakes. He fucked up. I doubt it will impact his career in the long run. Maybe he'll take a hit in the short term.
> 
> The fiancee is also wrong for revenge leaking his nudes too but blaming her and attempting to rationalize Rollins' alleged actions is just pure markdom blinding your view of the situation.


I expect them to monitor it when it happens DURING RAW, their biggest show of the week and they plug twitter every second.

I mean, are you kidding me??


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mattheel said:


> I agree. I dont think this behavior is anything to get behind. But at the end of the day, I dont know a thing about their relationship so i dont know why Seth would want to bang other chicks.
> 
> I also obviously dont know either personally, but his fiance does seem like a good person. So it does suck on its face.


Ah, you don't seem to much the heel your name suggests haha

Spot on with everything you've said.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I'm nervous for Seth right now. Imagine how freaked out he is while he's out there right now. Probably wondering what's going to happen to his job, life, etc.

Ahh, this is making MY anxiety bad, and I don't even know the dude.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Something not mentioned yet is how a couple months ago Vince said that talent could no longer date each other and, ironically, probably for something like this.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth's doing a pretty damn good job not letting on that anything is up during the match, credit where credits due. I can't imagine being in front of alive crowd is what he wants right now.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mattheel said:


> Oh yeah...he's clearly proving to not be too bright with this whole deal.



I don't know about that. Chris Rock said it best and I'm paraphrasing "When you're jerking off/horny you ain't in your right state of mind"


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This thing is kinda meh


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Homeboy better not get :buried because of this :shaq


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> I expect them to monitor it when it happens DURING RAW, their biggest show of the week and they plug twitter every second.
> 
> I mean, are you kidding me??


The WWE doesn't deserve a break at all. They're actively tweeting and posting on Instagram. It's a huge organization with a social media staff and IT.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> I expect them to monitor it when it happens DURING RAW, their biggest show of the week and they plug twitter every second.
> 
> I mean, are you kidding me??


The lack of twitter mentions on RAW means they were doing damage control.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mattheel said:


> I also obviously dont know either personally, but his fiance does seem like a good person. So it does suck on its face.


Are you kidding me ... She releases nudes of two people on the internet and you still think she's a good person? Uhhhh ....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

wrong thread


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



BREEaments03 said:


> Something not mentioned yet is how a couple months ago Vince said that talent could no longer date each other and, ironically, probably for something like this.


Didn't Vince say talent couldn't date staff (ie production, agents, office workers, etc.)?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

The comparisons with Edge make even more sense now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



FriedTofu said:


> The lack of twitter mentions on RAW means they were doing damage control.


I agree with that. My only thing was them taking 3 hours to take them down, that's all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

wrong thread

but seth didn't look happy out there


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> Are you kidding me ... She releases nudes of two people on the internet and you still think she's a good person? Uhhhh ....


Definitely not. I posted my thoughts on that earlier in this thread. 

I meant that as more of my thoughts on her BEFORE all of this went down.

As I said earlier, being cheated on does not give you free reign to do stuff like that. Its not how normal, adjusted adults deal with such things.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

yeah I'm pretty sure there are people on staff that WWE pays to monitor shit like this. Having those pics up on .com for almost 3 hours in inexcusable.

Whomever is that person is getting fired ASAP. As it is, .com people are dime-a-dozen.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Everybody in this situation is in the wrong. Seth cheated, NXT chick cheated and Seth's fiance acted like a psycho bitch by posting all of this shit.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



mattheel said:


> Definitely not. I posted my thoughts on that earlier in this thread.
> 
> I meant that as more of my thoughts on her BEFORE all of this went down.
> 
> As I said earlier, being cheated on does not give you free reign to do stuff like that. Its not how normal, adjusted adults deal with such things.


I dunno man. How she acted after says a LOT about how she must be acting before. I'm not gonna give her the benefit of the doubt at all.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



NastyYaffa said:


>


:wall


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Oh lord. hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for everyone. I fucking doubt it. And yeah I noticed the lack of 'participate with us by using the hashtag ....' 

Rollins has some long chats to have tonight.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> I dunno man. How she acted after says a LOT about how she must be acting before. I'm not gonna give her the benefit of the doubt at all.


i dont think anyone would be in their right state of mind finding texts saying your fiancee hates you and you find nude pics of another chick on his phone


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Sounds like Zahara already knows how to do business in the WWE as a Diva. Skip past the wrestling training, just pick a top guy and try to start a relationship with them.

Worked for AJ and the Bellas.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> I dunno man. How she acted after says a LOT about how she must be acting before. I'm not gonna give her the benefit of the doubt at all.


Oh I completely agree. As I said before I said she seemed like she was a good person..."i definitely dont know her personally."

Thats why im not going to crucify Seth for this. While I disagree with cheating on principle, I do realize that there are many variables that lead to it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Ratedr4life said:


> WWE finally noticed the Rollins feed on their site and took it down :lmao


Only took them three hours. fpalm


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> I dunno man. How she acted after says a LOT about how she must be acting before. I'm not gonna give her the benefit of the doubt at all.


Maybe she was hacked as well? I mean, she looks like a decent enough girl and maybe the guy that hacked Seth's account also hacked her account.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Sounds like Zahara already knows how to do business in the WWE as a Diva. Skip past the wrestling training, just pick a top guy and try to start a relationship with them.
> 
> Worked for AJ and the Bellas.


I LOL'd


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

*Seth Rollins:*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This was more entertainment than Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

A bunch of males measuring other dudes dicks on a wrestling forum. :sip


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

One thing is for sure everyone :

HEADS WILL ROLL for this.

(and I'm talking about the Heads on top of people's.....NECKS!)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

On the good news side of things (at least for me), guy is getting closer and closer to being this generation's HBK. :hbk1


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



NastyYaffa said:


>


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan that's fuckin cold :sodone


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

The best part of this is half of the IWC trying to justify their dicks while Seth is banging smoking hot chicks. That being said, this whole thing sucks all around. Seth's personal life shouldn't affect his job but WWE notoriously reacts harshly to these types of things.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Headliner said:


> A bunch of males measuring other dudes dicks on a wrestling forum. :sip


IWC = Internet Wang Community


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

This is insane, lmfao.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Maybe Vince will forgive Seth because he at least showed his junk? Vince likes that stuff. :shrug


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Okay, I genuinely don't see where these 'rollins is small' comments are coming from? I mean do people watch too much porn and think porn star size is the norm or something?

Guy is perfectly normal, average size. Not huge, not small. It's what 70% of the male population probably has in their trousers.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



p862011 said:


> i dont think anyone would be in their right state of mind finding texts saying your fiancee hates you and you find nude pics of another chick on his phone


I found out that my ex was cheating (phone records as well as texts), complete with a 3 page confession that she never loved me and was always in love with someone else and I proceeded to tell her to divorce me and we parted ways. End of story. 

I had her nudes and confession letter which I deleted and burned respectively.

Please don't preach about how something like this incapacitates someone to think rationally and excuses their bad behaviour. People who hit back in this way are unbalanced and usually show abusive tendencies in other areas as well because for them hurting someone is justified. 

Seth isn't completely blameless either obviously but he has more of my sympathy than his wife.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> *Source:* http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...book-Comments-Appear-To-Suggest-Seth-Rollins/


:ambrose4 Shit is hitting the fan for Seth.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Exterminator said:


> And no one cares.
> 
> And who the fuck call their dick Dick with a capital D?


A capital Dick deserves a capital D. Belee dat


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


God dammit no! :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> On the good news side of things (at least for me), guy is getting closer and closer to being this generation's HBK. :hbk1


You know it. (Y)


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Frico said:


> His fiancé just posted nudes of Rollins on twitter with "Zahara?" in the tweet.
> 
> My boy is screwed.


hh

Nah but I am actually horrified for Seth Rollins at this point. My assumption has always been that no wrestler is faithful so it's not shocking that he did that... it's just shocking that he was parred this badly in return.

Like it's hilarious, but it's gonna take me a week to get past this secondhand embarrasment


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Sounds like Zahara already knows how to do business in the WWE as a Diva. Skip past the wrestling training, just pick a top guy and try to start a relationship with them.
> 
> Worked for AJ and the Bellas.


Actually, AJ began dating Punk when she already Divas Champion. And Brie with Bryan before he was World Heavyweight Champions (his first WWE world championship). Except Nikki though


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



FriedTofu said:


> The lack of twitter mentions on RAW means they were doing damage control.


*Correct!! So don't you think while they were doing that damage control it would have included quickly taking down that twitter feed on Rollins page??!*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Finally the Anonymous GM storyline has some legs...and tits. :grin2:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Everybody taking the piss out of the size of Seths cock
unkout

I wudnt give a toss if my cock was 1 inch long.Have you seen the 2 women who he been banging? Ide be like
:WOO:Vince:garrett


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> On the good news side of things (at least for me), guy is getting closer and closer to being this generation's HBK. :hbk1


I keep saying this in chat box and no one takes me seriously :cry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



King Gimp said:


> You know it. (Y)


Imagine if social media was around the in 90s?

:hbk1


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*










dead


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



DG89 said:


> Okay, I genuinely don't see where these 'rollins is small' comments are coming from? I mean do people watch too much porn and think porn star size is the norm or something?
> 
> Guy is perfectly normal, average size. Not huge, not small. It's what 70% of the male population probably has in their trousers.


Trousers, Pants, Jeans....Pretty much every guy out there, actually.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> Imagine if social media was around the in 90s?
> 
> :hbk1


Didn't need social media. WWE was mainstream brother.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> Imagine if social media was around the in 90s?
> 
> :hbk1


It would have been a goldmine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> I keep saying this in chat box and no one takes me seriously :cry


I've been saying it long before tonight. But after tonight, yeah, even more so.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth took those Edge comparisons too seriously :edge2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Talking from the grave right now atm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Omega_VIK said:


> :ambrose4 Shit is hitting the fan for Seth.





> UPDATE: An audio of a WWE fan named Lindsey from Canada has surfaced on YouTube in which she claims she had a love affair on Snapchat with Rollins. Unlike the previous updates this is not confirmed as 100% legit given that it was posted back in January.



Read that part, I hope.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I just got word from someone that you guys are shitting on Rollins' dick. Stop it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


oh lawd :ha


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Well done to his fiance for potentially ruining his career...


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Pretty sad how this was actually more interesting and talked about then the episode of RAW itself..


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Someone PM the nude photo to me please.


+1


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Looks at pic of Zahara :creepytrips :rollins


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



StanStansky said:


> this whole thing sucks all around. Seth's personal life shouldn't affect his job but WWE notoriously reacts harshly to these types of things.


I don't know, Vince kept Edge and punished Matt.

That was a different era, though. However, I could seriously see them just making sly jokes about this on RAW, and actually adding it to his gimmick. Especially if he ends up getting a valet, which I remember is something that Nikki Bella said that she was interested in. 

The good thing for Seth is that he's at least already playing a smarmy guy.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



rey09176 said:


> Pretty sad how this was actually more interesting and talked about then the episode of RAW itself..


Why are you so surprised? It's well established the IWC can't get enough of vanilla midgets.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



rey09176 said:


> Pretty sad how this was actually more interesting and talked about then the episode of RAW itself..


Well....it doesn't take much to be more interesting than Raw most weeks haha.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Smoogle said:


> dead


:maisielol2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



rey09176 said:


> Pretty sad how this was actually more interesting and talked about then the episode of RAW itself..


Seems like everything is more interesting than Raw these days.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

man I really wish the shield thread was still here lol #dead


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LilOlMe said:


> I don't know, Vince kept Edge and punished Matt.
> 
> That was a different era, though. However, I could seriously see them just making sly jokes about this on RAW, and actually adding it to his gimmick. Especially if he ends up getting a valet, which *I remember is something that Nikki Bella said that she was interested in*.
> 
> The good thing for Seth is that he's at least already playing a smarmy guy.


I bet she isn't the least bit interested in working with him now if you know what I mean?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Can I get an album of feet pics from all the Divas at least? :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

What a tough day for Seth.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



DG89 said:


> Okay, I genuinely don't see where these 'rollins is small' comments are coming from? I mean do people watch too much porn and think porn star size is the norm or something?
> 
> Guy is perfectly normal, average size. Not huge, not small. It's what 70% of the male population probably has in their trousers.


You didn't get the memo? Everyone on the internet has a huge dick when it comes to mock someone else.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

At least he didn't take the pin or wasn't rly involved in the finish, which means they are still invested in protecting him. Looks like this won't affect his career (thank god)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Sounds like Zahara already knows how to do business in the WWE as a Diva. Skip past the wrestling training, just pick a top guy and try to start a relationship with them.
> 
> Worked for AJ and the Bellas.


Well.. AJ misfired at first then. Way off the mark from a top guy.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

OMG!! ALL OF THE RAW SECTION JUST WENT DOWN!! 

I BLAME SETH'S PENIS!! LOL!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I can just imagine Vince weird ass. 



*Vinnie Mac:* Seth's penis leaked? I wanna see. :vince 

*Triple H:* :HHH2

*Vinnie Mac:* I wonder if it's as big as Kane's 3 FOOT PENIS :vince2 

*Triple H:* Kane doesn't have a 3 Foot penis. Remember you tried to tell the producers of See No Evil to make Kane have a 3 foot pen

*Vinnie Mac:* SHUUUUTTTT UP 

*Triple H:* Fine. Here is Seth's picture. 

*Vinnie Mac:* :Out

*Vinnie Mac:* Rollins is dropping Money in the Bank immediately. 

*Triple H:* To who :trips7

*Vinnie Mac:* Someone with a big penis :vince

*Stephanie:* My husband is packing.









*Vinnie Mac:* That's right. That is why I made him a 13 time World Champion. Triple H. You are winning MITB from Rollins.

*Triple H:* It's burying time. hunter:buried


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

just saw the nude of Zahra :nice


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



The_It_Factor said:


> I'm nervous for Seth right now. Imagine how freaked out he is while he's out there right now. Probably wondering what's going to happen to his job, life, etc.
> 
> Ahh, this is making MY anxiety bad, and I don't even know the dude.


I see this as no different than a senior company guy getting caught banging an intern. You get what's coming to you.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Called wwe and pretended to be a concerned parent who's child saw seth rollins wee wee, had my nephew talk to them and say he saw it. 
I demanded he be fired.
FINALLY curtis axel will get the push he deserves.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



ShowStopper said:


> Imagine if social media was around the in 90s?
> 
> :hbk1


Stoned HBK running his mouth on Twitter? :lmao


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

:side::lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Empress said:


> UPDATE: Revealing Facebook Comments Appear To Suggest Seth Rollins Cheated On Fiancée
> Posted By: Ben Kerin on Feb 09, 2015
> 
> WWE Superstar Seth Rollins is in hot water tonight after his social media accounts including Facebook, Instagram and Twitter featured an explicit photo of recently signed NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber.
> ...



Can someone explain this FB pic to me>

Isn't that seth GFs FB page?
To me it looks like she is saying she hates SETH and that seth GF is cheating with another girl.


how does that pic show that Seth is cheating on her?

to me it looks like she hates seth
maybe she is trying to ruin him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> Can someone explain this FB pic to me>
> 
> Isn't that seth GFs FB page?
> To me it looks like she is saying she hates SETH and that seth GF is cheating with another girl.
> ...


Supposedly, Seth's fiance is quoting stuff that she found that he said to this NXT chick. Supposedly, not confirmed yet, I don't think. But this is the thinking behind it right now. That he said those things that NXT chick that he hates his fiance and hates his life. :shrug


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> Can someone explain this FB pic to me>
> 
> Isn't that seth GFs FB page?
> To me it looks like she is saying she hates SETH and that seth GF is cheating with another girl.
> ...


I am guessing she is quoting text messages seth sent to Zahra or whatever
:toomanykobes
This whole thing is ridiculous


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Holy shit man. When a woman's fed up...


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



DG89 said:


> Okay, I genuinely don't see where these 'rollins is small' comments are coming from? I mean do people watch too much porn and think porn star size is the norm or something?
> 
> Guy is perfectly normal, average size. Not huge, not small. It's what 70% of the male population probably has in their trousers.


Seth is not small length-wise. Not huge, but probably slightly more than average. It's the (lack of) width that's the issue, though. I think that's where the small comments are coming from, at least from females. 

Having said that, internet comments are never to be taken seriously when it comes to comparisons. On the internet, there's not back-up. With Seth, at least you know what you're getting.

ETA: Also, apparently there's another pic going around, in which it looks smaller. Maybe that's where the comments are coming from. That wasn't a full shot, though, and I don't think that it was standing at full attention, you know what I'm saying...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> Can someone explain this FB pic to me>
> 
> Isn't that seth GFs FB page?
> To me it looks like she is saying she hates SETH and that seth GF is cheating with another girl.
> ...


Why would she use quotes of what she is saying?

She is clearly quoting Seth.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> *Can someone explain* this FB pic to me>
> 
> Isn't that seth GFs FB page?
> To me it looks like she is saying she hates SETH and that seth GF is cheating with another girl.
> ...


Quotation marks. Check the quotation marks.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

It's a work.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Dean strikes again*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Cliffy said:


> yo isn't seth married ?


Wrestlers get lonely on the road...

And here comes the burial.


:vince Seth what I've said about the wwe stars mingling in that new rule I put, there will be severe consequences. No chance I'm going to bury ya in a 5 feet hole.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I do not know what makes me laugh more

photos or messages that Seth writes (He seems like a kid who's in love for the first time :laugh: )

I hope this does not prejudice Seth career
He had a clean image, if it was others like Cena, Orton or Ambrose that have the image more "dirty" the impact would not be so big


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

good thing he's a heel then,eh? It dun goof the hell up though lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Society's obsession with penis these days..

:ti

Cringeworthy.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



lifebane said:


> Called wwe and pretended to be a concerned parent who's child saw seth rollins wee wee, had my nephew talk to them and say he saw it.
> I demanded he be fired.
> FINALLY curtis axel will get the push he deserves.


#JusticeForAxel


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

It's being rumored that if Seth's contract has the morality clause in it, he is terminated. The NXT girl is probably as good as gone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Thanks for the answers to my question. I didn't notice the quotes on my screen until I clicked on it to make the image larger.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

#MoneyInThePants


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Shaska Whatley said:


> It's being rumored that if Seth's contract has the morality clause in it, he is terminated. The NXT girl is probably as good as gone.


Source?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

It seems that Seth is a cheating piece of shit IRL too.



ShowStopper said:


> Society's obsession with penis these days..
> 
> :ti
> 
> Cringeworthy.


Size only matters when you're small yourself. :HHH2


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Shaska Whatley said:


> It's being rumored that if Seth's contract has the morality clause in it, he is terminated. The NXT girl is probably as good as gone.


No way they'll get rid of him. That would open way too many cans of worms. They'll probably just destroy the fiance publicly. That's what they did to the chick who Orton went after. 

Plus, Seth is in the middle of too big of a push right now.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Shaska Whatley said:


> It's being rumored that if Seth's contract has the morality clause in it, he is terminated. The NXT girl is probably as good as gone.


No chance. He got hacked. They're not canning a top star. Vince, Triple H, and Steph are all cheaters anyways. They have nothing on him.

Cena went on Howard and talked about banging fat chicks and has an open relationship with his wife, plus he's a face. Rollins is a heel.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



MANIC_ said:


> Source?


Twitter post. I can't confirm or deny anything, I do know that people that said that he could be terminated for this may have some merit for saying it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I don't see why any of this should affect his career in anyway but then again the WWE took Muhammad Hassan off of tv because of some butthurt folks who got upset over a fictional storyline so who knows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



thingstoponder said:


> No chance. He got hacked. They're not canning a top star. Vince, Triple H, and Steph are all cheaters anyways. They have nothing on him.
> 
> Cena went on Howard and talked about banging fat chicks and has an open relationship with his wife, plus he's a face. Rollins is a heel.


Good points.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Seth's cock is normal sized.

Internet will say it is small for lulz.

Keep that in mind.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



DemBoy said:


> Size only matters when you're small yourself. :HHH2


Seriously. I'm a lot bigger than him but I'm comfortable with it and wouldn't say he's small. Looks average to me.

Everyone on the internet acts like they're massive and average is tiny.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Rollins will be fine.


Just going to have get used to some weird chants for a while. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



thingstoponder said:


> No chance. He got hacked. They're not canning a top star. Vince, Triple H, and Steph are all cheaters anyways. They have nothing on him.
> 
> Cena went on Howard and talked about banging fat chicks and has an open relationship with his wife, plus he's a face. Rollins is a heel.


Also, with the short attention spans that people have these days, this will be forgotten in a couple of months, at least by the casuals and majority, as hard as it may be to believe right now, since it just happened.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

this is the only place actively defending seth Penis size - he goof up all this shit is going to come in ten folds for being a screw up - the dick jokes just come with the territory.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

It'd look big on Hornswoggle.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

That's a nice healthy penis. It isn't small by any means (no ****)


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

You'd think after the whole 'Fappening' fiasco that these celebrities would use a brain cell or two and not take these ridiculous photos. You just make yourself vulnerable and now Seth has jeopardised his position and for what? Fucking madness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Mister Abigail said:


> It'd look big on Hornswoggle.


:lmao

Jesus Christ, dude. Nearly just choked on my drink.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

gonna be ditching the curbstomp and using the old small package a lot more now.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

I _should_ be taking this seriously, but this entire situation is the funniest shit I've ever witnessed.










EDIT: Fuck, someone posted it about ten pages back.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

It is a good size... it has to fit into his pants fgs.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Wait a minute are you guys serious.

Male fans having a discussion about Seth penis?

I think I've seen it all in this forum. :lmao :done


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



RatedR10 said:


> "I hate my life and my fiancee I just want to run away with you"
> 
> how romantic. :ti


Goddamn millennials and their bellyaching. :vince3



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Seth might need a penis pump, he's looking flabby & sick down there.
> 
> It looks like a mini popsicle stick.
> 
> That's the type of dick old fat jewish men in their 50's have.


:heston

:dredead

Even though he's average sized, have some rep for making me LMAO.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



finalnight said:


> I see this as no different than a senior company guy getting caught banging an intern. You get what's coming to you.


How is that even in the same universe w/regards to severity? Seth's a public figure. Head accountant Joe's dick is old news in a week. This is never leaving him.

It was awful of his ex-fiancee to post those pictures. That being said, you should never underestimate how someone might react to being humiliated like she was.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

No way he gets fired. Look at that guy who cheated on Tiffany. He had a job for years after and that was all over TMZ and the like. This seems much smaller.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

seth just posted on twitter...https://twitter.com/WWERollins

"I would like to apologize to all the WWE fans and my family and friends for private photographs that were distributed without my consent."


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Overcomer said:


> gonna be ditching the curbstomp and using the old small package a lot more now.


I choked on my drink reading that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Shaska Whatley said:


> It's being rumored that if Seth's contract has the morality clause in it, he is terminated. The NXT girl is probably as good as gone.


Seth didn't post the pictures, so how can he get screwed for that? People cheat on their GFs or Wifes all the time in the WWE. Vince, Edge, Cena etc etc

If anything they will bring charges up on his GF for posing those nudes
she even admitted she did it so she is toast


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

The idiot probably left his account open and his fiance knew this was going on and posted this to shame him. Apparently he has done this before. Seth, keep your STDs to yourself. The second you send nude pics via internet or cellphone means you have already given consent to your isp/cellphone carrier. It's like leaving the door wide open after you leave your home and then you complain that someone broke into it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth's apology

https://twitter.com/WWERollins/status/565013320806445057


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> seth just posted on twitter...https://twitter.com/WWERollins
> 
> "I would like to apologize to all the WWE fans and my family and friends for private photographs that were distributed without my consent."


"without my consent." Looks like WWE has his back here. Understandable. It's not his fault, he didn't release them.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Boy, it looks like I missed quite the mess. When the heck did all this stuff start? Did it happen before Raw went on the air?

If Seth's a cheater, that sucks, but god his girlfriend putting intimate pictures online is so vindictive. Let him be the scumbag. As for his penis? Don't know why everyone is acting like it's so small. I think people watch too much porn. Us ladies don't need a third arm to be satisfied. 

That's 1 Shield penis down, 2 to go.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Umm... can't a person get sued or spend time in jail for doing that shit? Because here in Portugal you can.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> Seth didn't post the pictures, so how can he get screwed for that? People cheat on their GFs or Wifes all the time in the WWE. Vince, Edge, Cena etc etc
> 
> If anything they will bring charges up on his GF for posing those nudes
> she even admitted she did it so she is toast


Yeah, hope she has some dough. Seth and/or WWE going to go after her for something, for sure. Luckily for him, they aren't married. So, Seth is safe in regards to that.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Seth didn't post the pictures, so how can he get screwed for that? People cheat on their GFs or Wifes all the time in the WWE. Vince, Edge, Cena etc etc
> 
> If anything they will bring charges up on his GF for posing those nudes
> *she even admitted she did it so she is toast*


She did?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's over. Seth is going to TNA.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> "without my consent." Looks like WWE has his back here. Understandable. It's not his fault, he didn't release them.


All he has to say is they were going through a break up and she didn't take it well and this is how she responded.

Basically the less Seth says the better and let her dig her own grave, like she has already done.




Brie Bella said:


> It's over. Seth is going to TNA.


The photos were not online, they were posted to twitter without his consent and when he signed the contract those photos were not online they were from his private pics.
And the ones of seth are probably ones he sent to his GF. 

There is a difference.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> Umm... can't a person get sued or spend time in jail for doing that shit? Because here in Portugal you can.


It's illegal here, too. Which is why her pretty much saying it was her on Twitter was beyond dumb. She's fucked, and rightfully so.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess Rollins is trying to steal Ziggler's gimmick as the Showoff.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

#JusticeForRollins


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Empress said:


> Seth's apology
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWERollins/status/565013320806445057


:maury

I don't even know why this is making me laugh. It's a straight-faced, legitimate apology.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Ah shit Seth, never give her your passwords son :mj2 So much second hand embarrassment right now, for BOTH of them.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> It's over. Seth is going to TNA.


Oh my god, shut up.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

WHAT'S BETH COLLINS DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> She did?


Yup. She idiotically replied to a person on twitter and bascially wrote. "Yeah, I did hahahah"

:shrug Not smart at all. WWE lawyers are going to be all over this.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jesus Fucking Christ LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564970461675548672


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This whole mess :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana has tons of nude photos on the internet, too (thank God, for that). Just saying.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

More wiener pics of Seth.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Will wwe be sued?*

Every kid that looked at seth rollins wwe bio today saw his penis.
Personally if my kid had seen it i would be calling a lawyer, i still called them and demanded seth be fired. 
Time to push some one talented like curtis axel.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

#MoneyInThePants need to trend. Make it so.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Beth collins, the city planner, the future of TNA, the feast or fired briefcase holder is in the impact zone!!!!!!!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Brie Bella is gonna go to management and say I thought you guys pushed the bigger guys!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, his ex-fiancé is totally fucked. But to a degree, so is Rollins, because it will surely have an impact for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> Yep, his ex-fiancé is totally fucked. But to a degree, so is Rollins, because it will surely have an impact for the rest of his life.


With the short attention spans most folks have these days, this shit will be forgotten in 2-3 months, at least by the casuals/majority. Book it.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup. She idiotically replied to a person on twitter and bascially wrote. "Yeah, I did hahahah"
> 
> :shrug Not smart at all. WWE lawyers are going to be all over this.


fpalm I was giving that girl too much credit. Seth would've look like the douchebag for cheating on her, but she looks like a bigger douchebag for doing that petty shit.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

seth should fire back with nudes of leighla :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Lana has tons of nude photos on the internet, too (thank God, for that). Just saying.


And thank goodness for that too. bama4


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

"I would like to apologize to all the WWE fans and *my family* and friends for private photographs that were distributed without my consent."

The thought of Seth's poor parents hearing about this shit. :maury


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



birthday_massacre said:


> Seth didn't post the pictures, so how can he get screwed for that? People cheat on their GFs or Wifes all the time in the WWE. Vince, Edge, Cena etc etc
> 
> If anything they will bring charges up on his GF for posing those nudes
> she even admitted she did it so she is toast


You know what morality means right?
Also, his cheating lead to her posting and a lot of children saw his cock.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> seth should fire back with nudes of leighla :draper2


That would have terminated himself for firing back.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dammit Rollins I've seen the pictures

Dick move him cheating on his (hot as fuck) fiance. But she's also in the wrong for releasing those photos.

Hope this doesn't affect his job  :rollins2


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> seth should fire back with nudes of leighla :draper2


Not against the idea :mckinney


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Seth apologized like lawyers told him what to say :lol

Yeah, WWE is backing him up.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Okay, can some give me a brief recap on what the fuck is going on?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

Wait. How did the nude pics get on his WWE bio?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*SMFH always the nudes of dudes I don't wanna shag.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Never been a fan of his girl's looks, tbh (I know, she must be crushed over that bit of news :lol) Don't get me wrong, she has a good body. Just something about her face. She looks like a mean girl (to be nice about it). I guess I called that one (to myself) right.

:rollins


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

The morality clause has nothing to do with "who posted the pictures" from my understanding. The fact that Seth was not being moral... could be bad news for him. 

WWE wont let him go though. They'll find a way.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Brie Bella said:


> It's over. Seth is going to TNA.


then explain to me why lana was signed in 2013 then


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Okay, can some give me a brief recap on what the fuck is going on?


Seth posts nudes of NXT girl on social media. Seth's girlfriend (or wife, or fiancee, I don't know) posts nudes of Seth as revenge. Seth releases lawyer-written statement on Twitter saying "sorry".

That's the gist of it, anyway.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Lana has tons of nude photos on the internet, too (thank God, for that). Just saying.


Seth is living up to his Edge/HBK potential tonight. :lol

Do you think the crowds will start chanting anything at him? 

Hopefully, this dies down because I did a Google search and some interesting stuff about Seth popped up. I don't like cheaters but that's his personal life and it shouldn't effect his job. Hope it doesn't because he truly is one of the best talents in the WWE.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



T0M said:


> Wait. How did the nude pics get on his WWE bio?


They pretty much had a direct twitter feed.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

Your lying


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *SMFH always the nudes of dudes I don't wanna shag.*


Haha, Good Gawd.

You, if Swagger's nudes were realised. :lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



T0M said:


> Wait. How did the nude pics get on his WWE bio?


Someone hacked the site. WWE can not be sued over it since it was not their fault.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Okay, can some give me a brief recap on what the fuck is going on?


Rollins got caught cheating on his fiance with an NXT Trainee and his fiance posted pics of her naked (that she found on Seths phone) on Rollins twitter account and posted nude pics of him on there, too. And she admitted it on Twitter like an idiot, so she's likely going to get sued by Seth and WWE.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Okay, can some give me a brief recap on what the fuck is going on?


Rollins' twitter and instagram accounts were hacked, posting nudes of an NXT diva in his name.

Now, (supposedly) his fiance has posted nude photos of Rollins himself.

Rollins has apologised on Twitter.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it's safe to say that all 3 involved are in the wrong. 
Seth shouldn't have cheated
Zhara (or Zahara?) shouldn't have been with a taken man
Leighla shouldn't have revenge posted his nudes. 

Not gonna say some bullshit like "we need to stay out of his personal shit" but regardless of if he was hacked or he posted himself, once something is on the internet it's not personal anymore. That's practically the law of the internet now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Had a good laugh. Rollins is still one of my favs.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not bigger than Rollins. Therefore, I'm not cheating on a hot chick with another hot chick. And I'm posting on WF. Life goes on Rollins, :draper2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Haha, Good Gawd.
> 
> You, if Swagger's nudes were realised. :lol :lmao :lol :lmao


she'd be done :sodone
:lel


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Okay, can some give me a brief recap on what the fuck is going on?


Seth Rollins Twitter had a nude pic of a soon to NXT debut Diva.
Rollin's GF commented on the pic and leaked nude pics of Rollin's.
She also leaked messages between the Chick and Rollins.

Speculation that Rollin's GF leaked the pic she found on his social media and then called him out on it. Clustefuck.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

They are not going to legally go after the fiance. It would draw even more attention to what happened here. On top of that, believe it or not, there's a lot of discretion to be used. Just because something may technically be illegal (which is a grey area, and is probably not the case unless it's in a state that specifically has a "revenge porn" law, which most states don't have), doesn't mean that a jury will ever just go along with the law, even if technically, legally, they should. Sympathy comes into play a lot, which is why most prosecutors would never even touch a case like this. It's mostly designed to protect teenagers, and people who are the victims of people who simply get their kicks by doing this type of thing. Also, any case I've heard of as far as relationships go, involves pics that were made for the accused, not pics that were further spread around by the accused, once someone already sent them out to the others (sent to and from the NXT girl).

Long story short, WWE won't touch this legally with a ten foot pole. Especially because if the fiance countered, she could end up unleashing a ton more dirt.

The WWE won't don't anything except something like this:


birthday_massacre said:


> All he has to say is they were going through a break up and she didn't take it well and this is how she responded.


It makes him appear more innocent, and her more villainous, so I'm surprised they haven't tried this method already. It's what they did to the girl who was supposedly "stalking" Orton. They're very good at this.

Problem is, Seth and his gf have too much out there super recently for a "break up" lie to be believed, but then again, WWE knows they have easy marks.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

I'm on the phone with my lawyer at the moment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How long before these are used in a feud. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

His dick wasn't on his account it was that girl who's nudes were.

If your child can't handle seeing a tit, they shouldn't be on the internet.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

It's easy for us to say she was "wrong" posting those pictures (and well... yes she was) but look at it from her perspective. 

You're devastated, someone who you thought loved you "hates" you and is with some other girl. You can either just leave him and watch him still enjoy his life or you'll want to "get back" at him and get your revenge.

So yeah.. maybe it was "wrong" of her to do but she felt like she had to expose him to the world? IDK. 

BTW, is cheating on your fiance illegal or against the law? Just wondering.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> Seth is living up to his Edge/HBK potential tonight. :lol
> 
> Do you think the crowds will start chanting anything at him?
> 
> Hopefully, this dies down because I did a Google search and some interesting stuff about Seth popped up. I don't like cheaters but that's his personal life and it shouldn't effect his job. Hope it doesn't because he truly is one of the best talents in the WWE.


I don't think it will because even though he is a technically a heel, he's been getting pops from crowds recently because he's so good. Since 95% or so of wrestling fans are male, they won't care or might even think he's "cool" because of it, in some towns.

Like 95% of wrestlers cheat on their wives and gf's. He's not the first and certainly won't be the last.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Lana has nudes.

Eva has nudes I think.

Seth will be fine :lol

Even Titus is still employed.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

REALLY hope this doesn't get him buried. Doubt we'll see that WM cash in now. FUCK


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth cheats, and people are dogging the girl for posting pictures lmao.

Set your priorities people.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shamans said:


> BTW, is cheating on your fiance illegal or against the law? Just wondering.


edit: I thought it was legal but after googling it, it may be illegal depending on the status of the relationship.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> Haha, Good Gawd.
> 
> You, if Swagger's nudes were realised. :lol :lmao :lol :lmao












*(there is a pseudo nude of him, but you can only see the top of his ass which is still A+ but safe for work material)*


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Posting someones nude pictures is a felony. Seth should file charges and have his fiance arrested and sued.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> fpalm I was giving that girl too much credit. Seth would've look like the douchebag for cheating on her, but she looks like a bigger douchebag for doing that petty shit.


Yeah. I'd already seen this before you quoted me which is why I didn't reply at the time and stuck to the fact that she sounds like an abusive person. Seth cheated on her but she took pleasure in trying to destroy his life. 

It takes a sick, psychopathic mind to post all that she did. She sounds like one of those psychos that would cut off a guy's dick and feel no remorse. And then enjoy the fact as society enables that behavior publicly. 

I have a deep disdain for cheats, but an even bigger disdain for those that take a disproportionate revenge. It takes a sick mind that's incapable of knowing what an adequate response is.

Imo, Seth may be better off without her and maybe there is some truth to him hating his life.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Guys, what if it was Sheamus in this situation instead of Rollins? Would we all have clicked on the leaked photos?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Okay, can some give me a brief recap on what the fuck is going on?


Here's how it started out

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...llins-apparently-hacked/#.VNl0gRrdL4M.twitter

Seth's (ex) fiancee then leaked pics of his ....briefcase and supposedly posted posted texts from Seth on Facebook where he talked about hating his life, his girl and loving his sidepiece.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

So, is this like the reverse Matt/Edge/Lita? Leighla is Matt, Zahra is Edge, Seth is Lita?

I mean, you know they're gonna milk this shit as a storyline for weeks.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lana has nudes.
> 
> Eva has nudes I think.
> 
> ...


Eva has nudes??? 


*searches google*


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Seth cheats, and people are dogging the girl for posting pictures lmao.
> 
> Set your priorities people.


I share your sentiments as well but a lot of us I think are unfairly biased towards Seth. In the 3 hours of shit he is that little hope of wrestling still being good along with a few others.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> fpalm I was giving that girl too much credit. Seth would've look like the douchebag for cheating on her, but she looks like a bigger douchebag for doing that petty shit.


all she had to do is post the screen caps of what he said
and leave it at that
now he can say SEE this is why i hated her and wanted to break up with her


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lana has nudes.
> 
> Eva has nudes I think.
> 
> ...


You think Titus is getting fired during Black History month? :evil


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> Guys, what if it was Sheamus in this situation instead of Rollins? Would we all have clicked on the leaked photos?


Come on, you've never wondered if Sheamus' dick is as white as the rest of him? Curiosity would overtake everybody.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

No words.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins got caught cheating on his fiance with an NXT Trainee and his fiance posted pics of her naked (that she found on Seths phone) on Rollins twitter account and posted nude pics of him on there, too. And she admitted it on Twitter like an idiot, so she's likely going to get sued by Seth and WWE.


Not to mention she admitted to hacking his FB and Twitter which is another thing she will get sued for, not just posting the nudes


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> all she had to do is post the screen caps of what he said
> and leave it at that
> now he can say *SEE this is why i hated her and wanted to break up with her*


Because when I said I fucking hate my fiance I knew she'd go crazy...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

As the man ultimately responsible for the company, Vince McMahon should resign with immediate effect.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> seth just posted on twitter...https://twitter.com/WWERollins
> 
> "I would like to apologize to all the WWE fans and my family and friends for private photographs that were distributed without my consent."


What was not said :


"I'd also like to say to my now ex : I'LL SEE YOUR ASS IN COURT, B*TCH!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whether you get cheated on or not, posting nude pics of someone on twitter for the world to see, without their consent is illegal. With the way Vince and H are, I wouldn't be surprised if they went after her. Especially since she made the case easy as fuck by admitting to it on Twitter.

:ti


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to need to see Cesaro and Ambrose's penises now. For science.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Kennedyowns said:


> edit: I thought it was legal but after googling it, it may be illegal depending on the status of the relationship.



Interesting. So it is actually "punishable" then. Anyway, wouldn't hold for Rollins since they weren't married.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Whether you get cheated on or not, posting nude pics of someone on twitter for the world to see, without their consent is illegal. With the way Vince and H are, I wouldn't be surprised if they went after her. Especially since she made the case easy as fuck by admitting to it on Twitter.


I don't know the legal proceedings but if what she did ends up with her getting fucked for it we have a screwed up system...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *(there is a pseudo nude of him, but you can only see the top of his ass which is still A+ but safe for work material)*


The one from the house show? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

Seth's dick is apparently Best For Business :hunter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, there are nudes of Lana and Eva. Forgot about the Eva ones. Hey, these ladies have to earn money somehow.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

p862011 said:


> then explain to me why lana was signed in 2013 then


Because June isn't considered late 2013.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MaskedKane said:


> No words.


'Teeny' works.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> The one from the house show? :lmao


*Nah, I wouldn't consider that a nude (even though it IS his completely bare ass) simply because it was done at a WWE event and really wasn't something private or intimate, but a clothing malfunction.

The 'pseudo nude' I'm talking about I actually stumbled on and I think is from his wife's twitter before they were married. You can tell he's naked, but here's just a wee bit of that Real American butt sticking out although most is covered with a blankie.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

PlymouthDW said:


> Come on, you've never wondered if Sheamus' dick is as white as the rest of him? Curiosity would overtake everybody.


Its a shameful thing,

Lobster Dickhead,

*something something*

WIND UP DEAD


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> all she had to do is post the screen caps of what he said
> and leave it at that
> now he can say SEE this is why i hated her and wanted to break up with her


Pretty much.



KingLobos said:


> Seth cheats, and people are dogging the girl for posting pictures lmao.
> 
> Set your priorities people.


He cheated and he's an asshole for that, but she look like the bigger asshole when she posted nude pics of the guy afterwards potentially ruining the guy's future. It looks pathetic and petty as fuck.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

OH NO! My son saw a human being's genitals, something that he has, knows he has, and will likely use when's he's older!










But nah, if they did get sued, they're powerful enough that it wouldn't harm them.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

PlymouthDW said:


> Come on, you've never wondered if Sheamus' dick is as white as the rest of him? Curiosity would overtake everybody.


There's gotta be some pink worked in there, at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shamans said:


> I don't know the legal proceedings but if what she did ends up with her getting fucked for it we have a screwed up system...


I disagree. She has the right to be angry and pissed, no doubt. But to then post nude pics of Rollins AND the girl he cheated with is extremely cunty. Anything she gets here will be deserved. Tons of folks have been cheated on in the past, not all of them have then gone on Twitter and posted nudes of their bf/gf AND the person they cheated with. That's going overboard.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Because when I said I fucking hate my fiance I knew she'd go crazy...


UM NO she could have been crazy in their relationship and that is why he hated her and was venting to the NXT girl.

you can't tell me when you have issues with a GF or BF and you are venting to someone saying OMG I HATE THEM.

that shit happens all the time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I guess in future You Shoot interviews no one will ever have to ask how big is Seth Rollins' dick?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Why don't mods update the OP with actually what happen so people don't have to search the whole thread for someone giving a summary of it 


Or is that too much to ask


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

You could put an eye out with that.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



PlymouthDW said:


> OH NO! My son saw a human being's genitals, something that he has, knows he has, and will likely use when's he's older!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go down to your local park and show kids nude pics, let me know how that defense works in keeping you off a sex offenders list and out of jail.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

lmao if anyone is gonna be getting sued, its the crazy fiancee or ex fiancee i should say


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:hmm: Thinking about potential poses the roster would do for nudes.

Ambrose looks like a dick in hand kinda guy.
*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Whether you get cheated on or not, posting nude pics of someone on twitter for the world to see, without their consent is illegal. With the way Vince and H are, I wouldn't be surprised if they went after her. Especially since she made the case easy as fuck by admitting to it on Twitter.
> 
> :ti


What makes it worse is, its his WWE Twitter and not even his personal real name twitter.
And that shit went where little kids and families can see it.

Its a huge different between hacking and posting those kind of pics on a personal twitter and a corp. work twitter.

if she would have posted this on his Colby Lopez twitter it wouldn't be nearly as bad as his Seth Rollins twitter.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

He's definitely an asshole for cheating, maybe, I don't pretend to know the ins and outs of their relationship and I get it, you're angry but did she have to try and ruin that fuckers career though :ugh2



What A Maneuver said:


> I'm going to need to see Cesaro and Ambrose's penises now. For science.


:Jordan


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So I guess in future You Shoot interviews no one will ever have to ask how big is Seth Rollins' dick?


:bryanlol

The size of Batista's dick remains a mystery though.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So I guess in future You Shoot interviews no one will ever have to ask how big is Seth Rollins' dick?


Batista's size is behind a locked door. We will find the key one day.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

You gotta admit this shit is hilarious :lel


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

So wait, I thought this Leighla girl was his fiance? So he cheated on her with this NXT chick and his fiance posted his nudes? Or is this all a hack job? I don't understand.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So I guess in future You Shoot interviews no one will ever have to ask how big is Seth Rollins' dick?












My estimation.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys?

We figured out how big Seth Rollins' dick is before Batista's.

Put that into perspective.

What the fuck is life


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I just googled Seth Rollins name and the first headline I see is "Let's all look at Seth Rollins's dong." :wow


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Vince isn't going to take this lightly. Somebody will be punished. Seth should have been smarter than to send out photos like that of himself considering his rising fame, but posting those photos online was juvenile. In some states, I believe it's even illegal. Shitty situation all around.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



Kennedyowns said:


> His dick wasn't on his account it was that girl who's nudes were.
> 
> If your child can't handle seeing a tit, they shouldn't be on the internet.


Not to mention they were sucking on that very tit for nutritional value. Okay not that very tit, but you know what I'm getting at. :HHH2

That tit :trips5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*The base of Cesaro's penis is probably so fucking hairy. :woah

And I'm surprised we don't have a Ziggler nude yet, tbf.

Wonder if the "Big Guy" will ever slip up and show his "Lil Big Guy".*


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm going to need to see Cesaro and Ambrose's penises now. For science.


:tucky


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

When I first read the thread title, I thought it was going to be something lame like some geek writing stupid shit all over his Facebook and Twitter similar to when Booker T's Twitter account got hacked a few years back.

Either way, this was more entertaining than RAW tonight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> They are not going to legally go after the fiance. It would draw even more attention to what happened here. On top of that, believe it or not, there's a lot of discretion to be used. Just because something may technically be illegal (which is a grey area, and is probably not the case unless it's in a state that specifically has a "revenge porn" law, which most states don't have), doesn't mean that a jury will ever just go along with the law, even if technically, legally, they should. Sympathy comes into play a lot, which is why most prosecutors would never even touch a case like this. It's mostly designed to protect teenagers, and people who are the victims of people who simply get their kicks by doing this type of thing. Also, any case I've heard of as far as relationships go, involves pics that were made for the accused, not pics that were further spread around by the accused, once someone already sent them out to the others (sent to and from the NXT girl).
> 
> Long story short, WWE won't touch this legally with a ten foot pole. Especially because if the fiance countered, she could end up unleashing a ton more dirt.


Oh really? How about her actually ADMITTING that she did it? That's all the WWE needs to nail her ass to the Legal Wall. It won't matter what the hell she says then. Everything else will remain in the courtroom.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> So wait, I thought this Leighla girl was his fiance? So he cheated on her with this NXT chick and his fiance posted his nudes? Or is this all a hack job? I don't understand.


He cheated on his fiance and she found out
so his fiance hacked his twitter and posted nudes of him and her on it





glenwo2 said:


> Oh really? How about her actually ADMITTING that she did it? That's all the WWE needs to nail her ass to the Legal Wall. It won't matter what the hell she says then. Everything else will remain in the courtroom.


they don't even need that
they can prove it with her IP address from her home showing it was her logging into his account and posting the pics.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I disagree. She has the right to be angry and pissed, no doubt. But to then post nude pics of Rollins AND the girl he cheated with is extremely cunty. Anything she gets here will be deserved. Tons of folks have been cheated on in the past, not all of them have then gone on Twitter and posted nudes of their bf/gf AND the person they cheated with. That's going overboard.



It's "cunty" but it doesn't justify her getting a bigger punishment than Rollins as far as I'm concerned. Again, what she did was wrong but I can sort of understand why she must have done it. Maybe she found out at that moment and was just furious to see stuff like "I fucking hate my fiance". Like I said before, if she had stayed quiet, what would've happened? Seth would've continued with his successful life while she'd be left heartbroken and no one would knew the reality about Seth.

I say all of this from her perspective, not mine. So yeah It was the "wrong" move to put up those pictures of him but in the bigger picture her getting a bigger punishment than Seth would be stupid


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Vince is all like, "Make Roman Reigns look long dammit!"


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM NO she could have been crazy in their relationship and that is why he hated her and was venting to the NXT girl.
> 
> you can't tell me when you have issues with a GF or BF and you are venting to someone saying* OMG I HATE THEM.*
> 
> that shit happens all the time.


There's a difference between "omg I hate them" and "omg I hate them I just want to be with you" *sends nude pics*.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't think she actually hacked his account tho,she probably have the passwords or the phone


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dat publicity :vince


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, now we know Seth likes Jimmy Jacobs sloppy seconds.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You now how Pornhub has their insights blog? No worries, its safe for work;its where they list research studies on what kind of porn people are into depending on man/woman, country etc etc, how much they watch, etc etc.

http://www.pornhub.com/insights/

Anyway, who wants to bet Pornhub's gonna track the increase of visitors to Pornhub after tonight's Raw? LOLOLOL

Gonna get more hits than after the Super Bowl


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I wish Nikki Bella was hacked. So we could see that big fat ass.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

To the people saying she is being petty, he didn't just cheat he texted the girl that he hated his life AND his FIANCE.
No fucking shit she is mad, he is lucky she didn't cut his dick off, go to the hospital after his surgery and cut it off again and throw it out a window like happened in china recently.


----------



## pmay (Aug 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM NO she could have been crazy in their relationship and that is why he hated her and was venting to the NXT girl.
> 
> you can't tell me when you have issues with a GF or BF and you are venting to someone saying OMG I HATE THEM.
> 
> that shit happens all the time.


Yeah, but it was obviously more than venting when shit like "I want to run away with you you're the best thing that has ever happened to me" is said.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bet Cesaro's dick isn't circumcised. bama4



King Gimp said:


> Batista's size is behind a locked door. We will find the key one day.


When Vince McMahon finally does a Youshoot interivew. :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zarra said:


> :tucky


*Barrett or Orton nudes though :woah

Renee accidentally posting Ambrose nudes :woah

Still, though, Swagger would have GOAT nudes. :hmm: He wears a singlet...curious as to if he'd even have to bother shaving like the trunk wearers do...and if the carpet matches the drapes. :hmm:*



Brie Bella said:


> Bet Cesaro's dick isn't circumcised. bama4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The base of Cesaro's penis is probably so fucking hairy. :woah
> 
> And I'm surprised we don't have a Ziggler nude yet, tbf.
> 
> Wonder if the "Big Guy" will ever slip up and show his "Lil Big Guy".*


:maury

"So fucking hairy"

:lmao

What about a beast incarnated Penis? :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shamans said:


> It's "cunty" but it doesn't justify her getting a bigger punishment than Rollins as far as I'm concerned. Again, what she did was wrong but I can sort of understand why she must have done it. Maybe she found out at that moment and was just furious to see stuff like "I fucking hate my fiance". Like I said before, if she had stayed quiet, what would've happened? Seth would've continued with his successful life while she'd be left heartbroken and no one would knew the reality about Seth.
> 
> I say all of this from her perspective, not mine. So yeah It was the "wrong" move to put up those pictures of him but in the bigger picture her getting a bigger punishment than Seth would be stupid


Stupid?

Seth cheated on his now ex. (not a crime; simply unethical)

His now-ex COMMITTED A CRIME.


It's not "stupid" that she should get a bigger punishment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I wish Nikki Bella was hacked. So we could see that big fat ass.


:homer
:trips5

That ass deserves a hall of fame induction on its own.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

lifebane said:


> To the people saying she is being petty, he didn't just cheat he texted the girl that he hated his life AND his FIANCE.
> No fucking shit she is mad, he is lucky she didn't cut his dick off, go to the hospital after his surgery and cut it off again and throw it out a window like happened in china recently.


Oh, please. Too bad, she's the one who's going to be getting fucked now.

:rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pmay said:


> Yeah, but it was obviously more than venting when shit like "I want to run away with you you're the best thing that has ever happened to me" is said.


we don't know their relationship and if he was going to break up with her or not.
we should hear all the facts first . 

they are both in the wrong as it stands now but she is way more in the wrong and did a few illegal things


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Oh really? How about her actually ADMITTING that she did it? That's all the WWE needs to nail her ass to the Legal Wall. It won't matter what the hell she says then. Everything else will remain in the courtroom.


Your post is pointless. She didn't admit to "hacking" btw (that's for the other poster), and no one is debating whether she posted them or not. All I'm saying is I've got a bridge to sell you if you actually think that a woman who was just cheated on, is going to have legal proceedings against her _followed through_ by the WWE. Not a chance.

Ya'll love to run far with shit (a lot of it driven by celebrity worship, by the way), and this board is over-dramatic and emo as hell. Especially on a male-dominated board, that last point is quite shocking. But anyway, the WWE is not going to open themselves up to something that could be far more damaging for _them_. She's a peon in the grand scheme of things, and if they try to destroy her, it will be with PR and nothing more. There's a slight chance they may file something to put a scare into people, but I even doubt that. And if they do, they will never follow through. Ever. I'll come back and eat my words if that's the case, but they're a lot smarter than that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM NO she could have been crazy in their relationship and that is why he hated her and was venting to the NXT girl.
> 
> you can't tell me when you have issues with a GF or BF and you are venting to someone saying OMG I HATE THEM.
> 
> that shit happens all the time.


Apparently, the male brainwashing that women can never be abusive and that men are always the douchebags is surprisingly rampant in this thread. 

I pity the fool that sees this woman's behavior as justified but I don't pity the fact that these same men will potentially end up in abusive relationships themselves and never realize it. 

So many enablers here that it's not even funny.



LilOlMe said:


> Your post is pointless. She didn't admit to "hacking" btw (that's for the other poster), and no one is debating whether she posted them or not. All I'm saying is I've got a bridge to sell you if you actually think that a woman who was just cheated on, is going to have legal proceedings against her _followed through_ by the WWE. Not a chance.
> 
> Ya'll love to run far with shit (a lot of it driven by celebrity worship, by the way), and this board is over-dramatic and emo as hell. Especially on a male-dominated board, that last point is quite shocking. But anyway, the WWE is not going to open themselves up to something that could be far more damaging for _them_. She's a peon in the grand scheme of things, and if they try to destroy her, it will be with PR and nothing more. There's a slight chance they may file something to put a scare into people, but I even doubt that. And if they do, they will never follow through. Ever. I'll come back and eat my words if that's the case, but they're a lot smarter than that.


And the sad thing here is that you are acknowledging the fact that a woman can break a law and her away with it because she's a woman and prosecution of a woman is a PR nightmare for a company. 

That's what's really fucked up. In a civilized egalitarian society, women would be prosecuted without it reflecting poorly on the victims. 

Of course in defending this woman, so many people are completely ignoring the other victim of the crime which also happens to be a woman. 

Such an awesome world we live in right. Let's erase the crime against another woman because we have to protect all women... Lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Zarra said:


> I don't think she actually hacked his account tho,she probably have the passwords or the phone


Seth taking another L if he gave her his password info.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Never cheat on a crazy chick :fuckedup

This whole situation is such a mess though. Hopefully this doesn't ruin his push because he is the man right now in WWE. He fucked up and got caught and his ex girlfriend tried to exploit him by posting his private photos online without his consent. She's stupid though for admitting it was her posting the photos. Rollins will definitely take her ass to court.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> Its a shameful thing,
> 
> Lobster Dickhead,
> 
> ...


Is a ****** thing you dumb dickhead
Is really white and probably big 
It hang low and it ruins my life
Is too fucking white too fucking white 

Oooh oooh the ****** penis would make you all believe
Ooh ohh that he'll put all the ladies to sleep and his head is pink as well but his at least that he's proud that he is bigger than Seth Rollins!

When my penis is happy it turn ultra white 
And the ladies have a fight.
I think my penis is too white you can use at night as a fucking light! It destroy women vags and make their wall crumbs you better believe I am better than most 

Oooh oooh the ****** penis would make you all believe
Ooh ohh that he'll put all the ladies to sleep and his head is pink as well but his at least that he's proud that he is bigger than Seth Rollins!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Suplex.

...

...

...sorry, had to add a little bit of wrestling to a thread on a wrestling forum.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lifebane said:


> To the people saying she is being petty, he didn't just cheat he texted the girl that he hated his life AND his FIANCE.
> No fucking shit she is mad, he is lucky she didn't cut his dick off, go to the hospital after his surgery and cut it off again and throw it out a window like happened in china recently.


ike I said in another post.
All she had to do is screen shot his conversion with the NXT girl and post that and seth would look like the bad guy and a dick
but now she looks way worse for what she did and now Seth will be the victim and not her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> Your post is pointless. She didn't admit to "hacking" btw (that's for the other poster), and no one is debating whether she posted them or not. All I'm saying is I've got a bridge to sell you if you actually think that a woman who was just cheated on, is going to have legal proceedings against her _followed through_ by the WWE. Not a chance.
> 
> Ya'll love to run far with shit, a lot of it driven by celebrity worship, by the way. The WWE is not going to open themselves up to something that could be far more damaging for _them_. She's a peon in the grand scheme of things, and if they try to destroy her, it will be with PR and nothing more. There's a slight chance they may file something to put a scare into people, but I even doubt that. And if they do, they will never follow through. Ever. I'll come back and eat my words if that's the case, but they're a lot smarter than that.


Actually, she did admit to it. She said something like, "Yeah, I did hahahaha." on her own Twitter account. What she did is definitely illegal. If they were married, they wouldn't go after her. But they weren't. I wouldn't be surprised if they do go after her, and rightfully. If a guy did this to a girl, people would be LOSING their shit. Amazing.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

Shamans said:


> I don't know the legal procee. dings but if what she did ends up with her getting fucked for it we have a screwed up system...


GOOD GOD.. You're one stupid motherfucker!!! In what world do you live in where you think it's okay to leak private photos of someone just because they cheated on you? 

Yes what Seth Rollins did may have been morally wrong, but that doesn't mean you go out and commit a cyber sex crime. Two wrongs don't make a right. Not only did that idiot release the photos, but she admitted to doing it. If WWE takes her to court (which I think they should) she's super fucked and could face time in prison.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> :homer
> :trips5
> 
> That ass deserves a hall of fame induction on its own.


*I take solace in the fact that there are legit at least 2 ass pics of Swagger.
Ass> tbh

:hmm: Didn't Nikki have a wardrobe malfunction already, though? But was that her boob?*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Brett Rollins

Seth Favre

Take your pic TNA


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

lifebane said:


> To the people saying she is being petty, he didn't just cheat he texted the girl that he hated his life AND his FIANCE.
> No fucking shit she is mad, he is lucky she didn't cut his dick off, go to the hospital after his surgery and cut it off again and throw it out a window like happened in china recently.


There are better ways to humiliate a guy for being a cheating asshole though. She should've posted the screen caps of Seth's convos with the NXT girl and no one would've thought that she looks petty.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Riptear said:


> Apparently, the male brainwashing that women can never be abusive and that men are always the douchebags is surprisingly rampant in this thread.
> 
> I pity the fool that sees this woman's behavior as justified but I don't pity the fact that these same men will potentially end up in abusive relationships themselves and never realize it.
> 
> So many enablers here that it's not even funny.


exactly
Seth saying he hates her and he hates his life sounds like she has him trapped some how and he wants t get out of it. maybe she won't let him,
for all we know he has tried to get out but she refuses to end it.

tha is why we need to hear his side first, because him saying he hates his life is a very telling sign and is a huge red flag something is wrong


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> Your post is pointless.


I stopped reading right there. Your posts are just as pointless. You're not anything special, junior.

Besides, you must've missed the part where it was mentioned she actually responded to someone's question of whether she did it or not "Haaaahahaha Yeah I did" on twitter. fpalm


Oh someone else mentioned IP addresses as well. If this goes to a courtroom, you better believe this will also be traced right back to her. 


She's FUCKED, Period.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The base of Cesaro's penis is probably so fucking hairy. :woah
> 
> And I'm surprised we don't have a Ziggler nude yet, tbf.
> 
> Wonder if the "Big Guy" will ever slip up and show his "Lil Big Guy".*


*:confused


:maisie3


wow


So why would anyone put their nudes on something like facebook? Why would anyone have nudes? What's the point?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riptear said:


> Apparently, the male brainwashing that women can never be abusive and that men are always the douchebags is surprisingly rampant in this thread.
> 
> I pity the fool that sees this woman's behavior as justified but I don't pity the fact that these same men will potentially end up in abusive relationships themselves and never realize it.
> 
> So many enablers here that it's not even funny.


Imagine if the roles were reversed, and a guy posted nude pics of a girl without her consent?

The outrage would be on another level. Reverse the roles and it's "eh, no biggie."


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Stupid?
> 
> Seth cheated on his now ex. (not a crime; simply unethical)
> 
> ...



You clearly didn't read my earlier post. I'm not speaking from a legal point of view, I don't know how that would work. But if what she did is a bigger crime than what Seth did, our system in my view is screwed.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Never been a fan of his girl's looks, tbh (I know, she must be crushed over that bit of news :lol) Don't get me wrong, she has a good body. Just something about her face. She looks like a mean girl (to be nice about it). I guess I called that one (to myself) right.
> 
> :rollins


She was the mean one?

She dated Seth since he was a nobody, was engaged to him, probably endured alot of happy times and shitty times(with him being away so much chasing his dream) as a couple.

To be so committed to someone, and then find out they don't give a shit about you. That you make them unhappy. That probably stings for her and made her act in a way she usually wouldn't.

Not condoning what she did, but she's more of the victim in this than Rollins. 

Anyways, I don't see this hurting Rollins at all career wise.. Especially not after his forced apology obviously directed by WWE's legal department. At first, I thought maybe a slight depush meaning losing to Orton at Mania, and WWE delaying his involvement in the title scene for a few months while elevating Wyatt or Rusev in his place. I think shit stays the same now though.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

All this nonsense you kids are making up out of thin air to justify seth cheating "She is crazy and abusive".
Then break up with her, but from everything i have read she was a really great chick.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

WWE can't "take her to court". You people are hilarious. If you slap a Mcdonalds cashier do you think Mcdonalds can sue you?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The base of Cesaro's penis is probably so fucking hairy. :woah
> 
> And I'm surprised we don't have a Ziggler nude yet, tbf.
> 
> Wonder if the "Big Guy" will ever slip up and show his "Lil Big Guy".*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The outrage would be on another level. Reverse the roles and it's "eh, no biggie."


What a cheap shot at Rollins.


----------



## SmallPackageSeth (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry I'm late to the party.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryan93 said:


> She was the mean one?
> 
> She dated Seth since he was a nobody, was engaged to him, probably endured alot of happy times and shitty times(with him being away so much chasing his dream) as a couple.
> 
> ...


She should be pissed, I get that. So, call him up and destroy him verbally. Fine. But it doesn't change the fact that posting nudes of him AND the girl (which people aren't remembering) is going overboard trying to ruin someones life, and oh yeah, ILLEGAL.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Brie Bella said:


> Bet Cesaro's dick isn't circumcised. bama4
> 
> 
> 
> When Vince McMahon finally does a Youshoot interivew. :mark:


this thread turned mad ****.....smh 

no **** to everything in this thread in the last few pages


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Real talk folks-

NEVER TAKE NUDE PICS

Wait for the real thing, like actually in front of you

The pay off is way better


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



lifebane said:


> Every kid that looked at seth rollins wwe bio today saw his penis.
> Personally if my kid had seen it i would be calling a lawyer, i still called them and demanded seth be fired.
> Time to push some one talented like curtis axel.


Was it on WWE's bio? I think it was on twitter. Also, your kid needs parental consent to be on twitter. I don't see how WWE can be sued for this matter as it did not involve them directly. Seth probably left his account open and clearly his fiance knew about the nude photo and managed to get that photo from his cell phone or computer onto hers and then get into Seth's account? No, it sounds like Seth had given her consent to use his account. Their is no other way someone can get into a cell phone or computer without knowing the password, take those pics, get into a twitter account and then upload those pics without knowing the password. This is a lengthy process and many do not realize how stupid Seth is. Why would you send nude pics via cellphone or internet and then claim it is private even though you effectively waive that right the second you buy your cell phone or send nude pics via internet? You are using your cellphone's carrier or your isp which means you are using either gmail, hotmail, etc, twitter, facebook account, etc to send those pics so those are effectively the owners of those pics, not WWE.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shamans said:


> You clearly didn't read my earlier post. I'm not speaking from a legal point of view, I don't know how that would work. But if what she did is a bigger crime than what Seth did, our system in my view is screwed.


And what system are you referring to?


You just said you're NOT speaking from a legal point of view.


Only system I know of is our Justice(or Injustice, imo) System here in the U.S. :shrug


As I said, Cheating on your spouse/GF is not an actual crime although it will end up getting your ass divorced.

But posting someone's NUDE pics to Twitter and spreading them all over the Internet is the ultimate invasion of privacy and....a...CRIME.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I take solace in the fact that there are legit at least 2 ass pics of Swagger.
> Ass> tbh
> 
> :hmm: Didn't Nikki have a wardrobe malfunction already, though? But was that her boob?*


:lol 
Who knows, a full fledged Swagger nude circulating the internet may be a thing in the near future, well I hope that's certainly the case, just for your sake.  :lol

Actually I wouldn't call that a wardrobe malfunction since you could barely see it. It was actually the one that should have died in the womb whose left nipple was visible for a good 5-10 minutes, it was in a segment in the summer I believe, not sure.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I guess Seth can’t stop betraying people. :lel


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



MrWalsh said:


> Cena cheated on his wife but then again I think they separated before that. Either way he got found out for sleeping with a porn star.
> Rollins isn't going to suffer much aside from some embarrassment for his dick being on the internet


Which porn star was Cena banging ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *:confused
> 
> 
> :maisie3
> ...


*I'm sorry, LC, it's been a long day. :maury

I guess I can potentially see why one would exchange nudes, y'know, since long distance and on the road all the time.

But undoubtedly Seth left his shit logged in on some device or his ex-fiancee knew his password, posted that chick's nudes from his accounts to make him look like shit/directly get him in trouble/ruin his career/ruin the NXT diva's career/ruin their potential relationship and then posted his nudes from her twitter.

Upon her facebook posts seemingly quoting him and how she reacted on social media...she does seem a bit off. I mean I dunno...mentioning how much he hated his life just makes it seem like there's more to it then just a simple affair and perhaps it was a more unfortunate situation.

I don't like to theorize to much, I just hope he gets everything sorted out.*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Orton nudes though* :woah


you wont be able to handle the legend killer dong


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

XLNC04 said:


> this thread turned mad ****.....smh
> 
> no **** to everything in this thread in the last few pages


This is a site about half naked men covered in oil, it's already pretty ****.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheat with another woman? BOOOOOO

Posting nudes in order to sabotage his professional, public and private life? YAY!

fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> Your post is pointless. She didn't admit to "hacking" btw (that's for the other poster), and no one is debating whether she posted them or not. All I'm saying is I've got a bridge to sell you if you actually think that a woman who was just cheated on, is going to have legal proceedings against her _followed through_ by the WWE. Not a chance.
> 
> Ya'll love to run far with shit (a lot of it driven by celebrity worship, by the way), and this board is over-dramatic and emo as hell. Especially on a male-dominated board, that last point is quite shocking. But anyway, the WWE is not going to open themselves up to something that could be far more damaging for _them_. She's a peon in the grand scheme of things, and if they try to destroy her, it will be with PR and nothing more. There's a slight chance they may file something to put a scare into people, but I even doubt that. And if they do, they will never follow through. Ever. I'll come back and eat my words if that's the case, but they're a lot smarter than that.


Of course there is a good chance she will have legal proceedings against her.
She hacked a WWE Twitter account and posted NUDES where all little kids and familes that follow Rollins can see it.

The WWE is going to get tons of complains about this and she is going to take the fall.

so tell me, if a woman is cheated on and kills her ex, she legal proceedings not be taken against her bc she was cheated on?

what she did was ILLEGAL .

If she just posted what Seth said to the NXT girl no they wouldn't do shit, but posting nudes of him and her, where kids saw it

there is a great chance they will do something


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

XLNC04 said:


> this thread turned mad ****.....smh
> 
> no **** to everything in this thread in the last few pages


It's not this place, so much. Society as awhole today is obsessed with penis. Why do you think this current generation (not in wrestling, but society as a whole) gets made fun of so badly?


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

it seems zahara has a fiancee too....damn


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Riptear said:


> Apparently, the male brainwashing that women can never be abusive and that men are always the douchebags is surprisingly rampant in this thread.
> 
> I pity the fool that sees this woman's behavior as justified but I don't pity the fact that these same men will potentially end up in abusive relationships themselves and never realize it.
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

this is the greatest work in wrestling history.

putting CM Punk and The Montreal Screwjob to shame.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The base of Cesaro's penis is probably so fucking hairy. :woah
> 
> And I'm surprised we don't have a Ziggler nude yet, tbf.
> 
> Wonder if the "Big Guy" will ever slip up and show his "Lil Big Guy".*


I usually enjoy your posts, Thwagger, but...


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LilOlMe said:


> Seth is not small length-wise. Not huge, but probably slightly more than average. It's the (lack of) width that's the issue, though. I think that's where the small comments are coming from, at least from females.
> 
> Having said that, internet comments are never to be taken seriously when it comes to comparisons. On the internet, there's not back-up. With Seth, at least you know what you're getting.
> 
> ETA: Also, apparently there's another pic going around, in which it looks smaller. Maybe that's where the comments are coming from. That wasn't a full shot, though, and I don't think that it was standing at full attention, you know what I'm saying...


Tbh he looks average in the width/girth area too. 5 inches around is the norm. That looks like it.

Also, I think a lot of people calling it small are probably guys. For girls, size isn't usually an issue unless it's 3 inches long and 3 inches around haha. Guys are more obsessed because it's a bravado/pride thing. Gotta be the Alpha y'know?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course there is a good chance she will have legal proceedings against her.
> She hacked a WWE Twitter account and posted NUDES where all little kids and familes that follow Rollins can see it.
> 
> The WWE is going to get tons of complains about this and she is going to take the fall.
> ...


I didn't even think about it like that:

She posted nude photos of TWO WWE employees on a WWE Twitter account.

Yeah, she's fucked.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope Seth wore a shield when he was fucking his sidepiece.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> :lol
> Who knows, a full fledged Swagger nude circulating the internet may be a thing in the near future, well I hope that's certainly the case, just for your sake.  :lol
> 
> Actually I wouldn't call that a wardrobe malfunction since you could barely see it. It was actually the one that should have died in the womb whose left nipple was visible for a good 5-10 minutes, it was in a segment in the summer I believe, not sure.


*:woah As much as I'd like to see dat ass and dat dick, unlike Seth, Swagger could easily be released for it without WWE batting an eye. All we can hope for is a situation in which the singlet gets yanked down completely and a few people snap some pics right quick. 

On some real stuff, having your nudes leaked must be so fucking embarrassing, humiliating, and nerve wrecking...I wouldn't wish that on Swagger, not matter how hot he is. I wouldn't wish it on most, tbh, complete violation of privacy.

Jesus, what? :lmao
*


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I take solace in the fact that there are legit at least 2 ass pics of Swagger.
> Ass> tbh
> 
> :hmm: Didn't Nikki have a wardrobe malfunction already, though? But was that her boob?*


Fuckin tired of the Swagger mentions. If u didn't have pics of him all over your shit I think he would finally be dead to me.


----------



## SmallPackageSeth (Feb 10, 2015)

The hound of poontang, Seth Rollins.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Brie Bella said:


> This is a site about half naked men covered in oil, it's already pretty ****.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

This is shit for Rollins.. Damn. 

If he goes, I go :verlander

Really hope this doesn't ruin his career.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



DG89 said:


> Tbh he looks average in the width/girth area too. 5 inches around is the norm. That looks like it.


Ladies and gentlemen,

Raw is so shit, people are actually discussing the size of Seth Rollins' penis.

Wake up call Vince

You want Raw > Penis, not Penis > Raw

At this point Raw Is Penis

Or Rollins is Penis

Penis is Raw

I don't know what the fuck I'm saying anymore


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I know who Rollins is calling tomorrow...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course there is a good chance she will have legal proceedings against her.
> She hacked a WWE Twitter account and posted NUDES where all little kids and familes that follow Rollins can see it.
> 
> The WWE is going to get tons of complains about this and she is going to take the fall.
> ...


EXACTLY. I don't know why Lilolme's thought process is so backwards in this case. Can't he/she see that that woman COMMITTED A CRIME?? fpalm


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

on a serious/sad note, every time I see Seth now, I'm gonna picture his, uh, groin area. :floyd1:mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shattered Dreams said:


> WWE can't "take her to court". You people are hilarious. If you slap a Mcdonalds cashier do you think Mcdonalds can sue you?


She hacked a WWE account. You know hacking is illegal right?

It was not Colby Lopez personal twitter, it was a WWE owned TWITTER they will take it very seriously.

She can be charged with felonies especially for giving nude photos to children/minors


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

XLNC04 said:


> it seems zahara has a fiancee too....damn


The plot thickens.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> :lol
> Who knows, a full fledged Swagger nude circulating the internet may be a thing in the near future, well I hope that's certainly the case, just for your sake.  :lol
> 
> Actually I wouldn't call that a wardrobe malfunction since you could barely see it. It was actually the one that should have died in the womb whose left nipple was visible for a good 5-10 minutes, it was in a segment in the summer I believe, not sure.


You mean the segment that you beat your dick off to the for 3-4 months?


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> It's not this place, so much. Society as awhole today is obsessed with penis. Why do you think this current generation (not in wrestling, but society as a whole) gets made fun of so badly?


fam, this whole society in general is cringe and fucked up.....all this black twitter and social media in general is just ruining everything. i've never seen so many stupid people online in my life....but that's another story for another time


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Fuckin tired of the Swagger mentions. If u didn't have pics of him all over your shit I think he would finally be dead to me.


*And I'm tired of nasty ass, saggy looking dirty women's asses, but it's your sig and avi and I gotta look at it. :draper2

Toughen up, this thread isn't serious and if you legitimately think I'd want Swagger to have his nudes leaked for my own enjoyment, then you need your head checked. It's joking and all for the sake of amusement, as most of my overly perverse Swagger comments are.*


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

mmm whatcha say...


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> The plot *thickens*.


 :hmm: Nah. Too easy.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chrome said:


> I know who Rollins is calling tomorrow...


Word.

Time for 'D-Money' to do work, yo.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprise if his password was crossf1t.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> And what system are you referring to?
> 
> 
> You just said you're NOT speaking from a legal point of view.
> ...


I'm just speaking from how it "should be" or what "feels right". Whether it's a crime or not I don't know. I'd hope she doesn't get punished for this but I'm not one to speak on all of that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't even think about it like that:
> 
> She posted nude photos of TWO WWE employees on a WWE Twitter account.
> 
> Yeah, she's fucked.


Exactly.

If a girl hacked a BF or EX BFs work email account for example and sent nudes of him to the whole company, people really dont think that company would press charges against that girl

The best thing the WWE and Seth can do is do a PSA about taking nudes of yourself and sending them to a GF or BF and how its a bad thing and should never be done.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

So, Rollins walking out of Mania as champ? Eh? Eh? loool


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *And I'm tired of nasty ass, saggy looking dirty women's asses, but it's your sig and avi and I gotta look at it. :draper2
> 
> Toughen up, this thread isn't serious and if you legitimately think I'd want Swagger to have his nudes leaked for my own enjoyment, then you need your head checked. It's joking and all for the sake of amusement, as most of my overly perverse Swagger comments are.*


post your nudes tho


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> on a serious/sad note, every time I see Seth now, I'm gonna picture his, uh, groin area. :floyd1:mj2


*All I could picture when he was hopping around the ring before that match was his dingle dangle just flipper flapping around. :jericho2

The image is burned in my retinas and it is incredibly distracting. 

That must be so upsetting, knowing everyone is just looking at you and knows intimate parts of your body...AND you have to go out and perform like that...Jesus.*



XLNC04 said:


> post your nudes tho


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> So, Rollins walking out of Mania as champ? Eh? Eh? loool


I'm sure he will be standing erect by the end of it.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

It's not hacking if he left his account open tho


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shamans said:


> I'm just speaking from how it "should be" or what "feels right". Whether it's a crime or not I don't know. I'd hope she doesn't get punished for this but I'm not one to speak on all of that.


Well reading the rest of the thread, you will notice an interesting point brought up :


She posted NUDE pics of two *WWE EMPLOYEES* online without their consent. 

In other words, it's not just about Seth Rollins. It's WWE's problem because she committed a crime against the WWE.

So you hope she doesn't get punished?

FAT CHANCE of that happening.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

ShowStopper, all I saw was her admitting that she posted them on those sites, not hacked them. He could have easily given her the password, which is often the case when you share a household. It's pretty obvious that Orton's gf often posts from his Twitter account. Hopefully, he's smartened up about that, especially after this incident...

Maybe I overlooked something else, though.




Riptear said:


> Apparently, the male brainwashing that women can never be abusive and that men are always the douchebags is surprisingly rampant in this thread.
> 
> I pity the fool that sees this woman's behavior as justified but I don't pity the fact that these same men will potentially end up in abusive relationships themselves and never realize it.
> 
> So many enablers here that it's not even funny.


I've been ignoring your posts for awhile now here, but what I find amusing is that you don't find any of Seth's behavior emotionally abusive. I've noticed in tons of your posts you have an attitude toward women, and a real chip on your shoulder regarding them, so it doesn't surprise me in the slightest. Yes, focus on all of her abuse, but I suppose cavalierly cheating (which is how it comes across from the Snapchat girl's account of his cheating), and constant passive-aggressive remarks (if the other poster's accounting of Seth's public comments about his fiance are accurate), is not emotionally abusive as well?

It's hard to see that, though, when you're someone who constantly uses the terms "feminism" and "feminist" like a boogeyman, as if it's still the 1980s.



> And the sad thing here is that you are acknowledging the fact that a woman can break a law and her away with it because she's a woman and prosecution of a woman is a PR nightmare for a company.
> 
> That's what's really fucked up. In a civilized egalitarian society, women would be prosecuted without it reflecting poorly on the victims.
> 
> ...


No, I'm acknowledging that major companies see the bigger picture, moreso than "omgnewcrisis!" reactionaries on messageboards. If it were a male boyfriend of a diva, I'd say exactly the same thing. Only difference would be if it's someone's image who strongly needed protecting, but actually, all the more reason why they _wouldn't_ want to draw even more attention to it.

I sided with Matt in the Lita/Edge situation too, even though I like the other two a hellavu lot more than him. I always think it's weird how people like to put a ton of shit on the initial wronged one. Same with Aniston/Pitt/Jolie, etc. Difference from me and others who felt the same way, is that I don't think that those participants are terrible people at all. Shit happens, but when you do bad (and stupid) shit, be prepared for it to come back to you. It's a tough world, you're not gonna always be coddled and protected from people reacting to your bad behavior.

Also, when you're a world-wide celeb, what the fuck are you doing still sending shit out to randoms? That snapchat girl was totally random. What's to stop HER from releasing his nudes? Yet he apparently saw no problem with that, if true. So clearly, Seth didn't have this huge respect or concern for himself that you guys are displaying for him now. That still doesn't make it at all right for the world to be seeing his nudes, but it's not 1996 anymore. You know once you transmit something out there, it's out there. Cry for the consequences.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

They're just gonna make jokes about it and move on

That's a tiny briefcase you got there Seth..
Is it cold in here Seth? Just asking..
You've got a tiny dick Seth..


----------



## SmallPackageSeth (Feb 10, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> Well reading the rest of the thread, you will notice an interesting point brought up :
> 
> 
> She posted NUDE pics of two *WWE EMPLOYEES* online without their consent.
> ...


I wonder if both wwe and Seth can charge her.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

PunkDrunk said:


> It's not hacking if he left his account open tho


Doesn't matter if it's hacking or not.

The FACT is that she sent out those Pics on TWO WWE EMPLOYEES(and I emphasize this) WITHOUT THEIR CONSENT(like they would ever consent to this).


If she doesn't get arrested for this or at least get slapped with a lawsuit, I would be very shocked.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

All the white knights defending this woman's actions are the same one that hasn't gotten laid since their high school prom.


What she did is illegal you know. There kids who search up Rollins Facebook and that's no different than sending a minor a dick photo of you she did it to two WWE employees she's going to jail. For invading Seth privacy but also distributing dicks photos to minors. Also The WWE should track down everyone who's reposting those photos as well because it is no different from what she did.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JM's Personal Ottoman said:


> I'm sure he will be standing erect by the end of it.


Just realized that Rollins "Roman's sign"ed.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If a girl hacked a BF or EX BFs work email account for example and sent nudes of him to the whole company, people really dont think that company would press charges against that girl


Did it ever occur to you that neither Seth nor Zahra own those pics? the second they sent the pics via cellphone or internet means their cellphone carrier has legal rights to those pics and the second they sent those pics via internet means their isp and likely their e-mail or app company they used as transfer medium can claim rights to those photos. Also, do you not realize the complexity of what has occurred by seth's fiance? She likely had a copy of those photos or knew which file on their shared computer they were in, knew his password via consent and then uploaded those photos. If she had consent to either the computer, cellphone or even his twitter or social media accounts then it is Seth and Zahra who will be blamed. How else would she know about the photos, and passwords?. This does not really point to a hack, it points to a complicated consent. What his fiance or gf did is pathetic, but what Seth and Zahra did is even worse.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SmallPackageSeth said:


> I wonder if both wwe and Seth can charge her.


Your username is PURE GOLD, sir. :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And I'm tired of nasty ass, saggy looking dirty women's asses, but it's your sig and avi and I gotta look at it. :draper2
> 
> Toughen up, this thread isn't serious and *if you legitimately think I'd want Swagger to have his nudes leaked for my own enjoyment, then you need your head checked.* It's joking and all for the sake of amusement, as most of my overly perverse Swagger comments are.


unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> ShowStopper, all I saw was her admitting that she posted them on those sites, not hacked them. He could have easily given her the password, which is often the case when you share a household. It's pretty obvious that Orton's gf often posts from his Twitter account. Hopefully, he's smartened up about that, especially after this incident...
> 
> Maybe I overlooked something else, though.
> 
> ...


You are joking right

So she admitted to posting those nudes on his twitter account yet she didn't hack his account?

How does that even make sense?

It does not matter if he gave her his password, she still hacked his account because she logged in as him and posted nudes of him and that NXT girl.

Even if the PW is saved to the computer and you log into a twitter account or email account that is not yours ITS HACKING.

hacking is unauthorized access to an account. Seth did not give her permission to log into his account and post those.

Not sure how you can't understand that.

Tell me
If a friend came to your house and was using your computer or even picked up your phone and logged into your twitter account and posted nudes of you
would you really claim they didn't hack your account because the PWs were already on the phone or computer


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> The plot thickens.


Apparently he's the vocalist for a band called "For the Fallen Dreams." Yeah, you can definitely say some dreams have fallen tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NapperX said:


> Did it ever occur to you that neither Seth nor Zahra own those pics? the second they sent the pics via cellphone or internet means their cellphone carrier has legal rights to those pics and the second they sent those pics via internet means their isp and likely their e-mail or app company they used as transfer medium can claim rights to those photos. Also, do you not realize the complexity of what has occurred by seth's fiance? She likely had a copy of those photos or knew which file on their shared computer they were in, knew his password via consent and then uploaded those photos. If she had consent to either the computer, cellphone or even his twitter or social media accounts then it is Seth and Zahra who will be blamed. How else would she know about the photos, and passwords?


None of that matters. Posting nude photos of folks without their consent is illegal. The fact that she did it to TWO people and on a multi-million dollar company's (with numerous high end sponsors) twitter account is 50x worse and very illegal. Admitting to it on her twitter account is the cherry on top that makes it even easier to prosecute.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Apparently he's the vocalist for a band called "For the Fallen Dreams." Yeah, you can definitely say some dreams have fallen tonight.


As well as the knickers of the ladies at home, I'm sure.

Meanwhile heterosexual dudes like me pulled out the mental measuring tape


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

From Death Valley said:


> All the white knights defending this woman's actions are the same one that hasn't gotten laid since their high school prom.
> 
> 
> What she did is illegal you know. There kids who search up Rollins Facebook and that's no different than sending a minor a dick photo of you she did it to two WWE employees she's going to jail. For invading Seth privacy but also distributing dicks photos to minors. *Also The WWE should track down everyone who's reposting those photos as well because it is no different from what she did.*


That won't be possible unfortunately. 

I think what they will do is eliminate the pics being stored at the source-link(tumblr?)


----------



## SmallPackageSeth (Feb 10, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> Your username is PURE GOLD, sir. :lol


It was torn between this and Belee Da Look. I stand by my choice.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Apparently he's the vocalist for a band called "For the Fallen Dreams." Yeah, you can definitely say some dreams have fallen tonight.


:maisielol 

Man this is one interesting night for Rollins and Zahra's relationships.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I must be dense as hell, because I don't get the whole situation. Somebody hacked Rollins' Twitter or Facebook account, and then posted a naked picture of Zahra Schreiber on it. In retaliation for the hackers posting a naked picture of another girl on Rollins' account, his finance decides to post a naked picture of Seth on her account in order to get revenge on him/them? What? :westbrook3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> ShowStopper, all I saw was her admitting that she posted them on those sites, not hacked them. He could have easily given her the password, which is often the case when you share a household. It's pretty obvious that Orton's gf often posts from his Twitter account. Hopefully, he's smartened up about that, especially after this incident...
> 
> Maybe I overlooked something else, though.


I don't know if it was the law when it happened to Orton, but it's definitely a law in the US today, about posting nude photos of people without their consent. I would think it's an even bigger deal to do it to two people (one of which she doesn't even know) and post them on a multi- million dollar company's twitter account, that appeals to children and families worldwide. And she posted them on HIS Twitter account, which is a WWE Twitter account. WWE isn't going to take that lying down from someone just because someone's boyfriend cheated on them.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *:woah As much as I'd like to see dat ass and dat dick, unlike Seth, Swagger could easily be released for it without WWE batting an eye. All we can hope for is a situation in which the singlet gets yanked down completely and a few people snap some pics right quick.
> 
> On some real stuff, having your nudes leaked must be so fucking embarrassing, humiliating, and nerve wrecking...I wouldn't wish that on Swagger, not matter how hot he is. I wouldn't wish it on most, tbh, complete violation of privacy.
> 
> ...


That's true, I didn't think of it like that. But I'm sure it wouldn't cause as much of a stir that Rollins caused since Swaggers nudes, if they were to be released, wouldn't be released because of him cheating or anything revolving around his personal relationships. He's too much of a sweetheart to do anything like that.

:lmao
Tell me about it, having the whole world have your package in their hands :lmao, THAT is not good for business. It is, now unless they are a porn star, that shit shouldn't be released even if it benefits me. 

And :lol Brie's nipple was completely visible in a segment.

http://www.celebcafe.net/blog/resiz...ip Flashes Full Boob on WWE Raw 72213 (3).jpg


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> What she did is illegal you know. There kids who search up Rollins Facebook and that's no different than sending a minor a dick photo of you she did it to two WWE employees she's going to jail. For invading Seth privacy but also distributing dicks photos to minors. *Also The WWE should track down everyone who's reposting those photos as well because it is no different from what she did.*


Maybe tell Seth to stop sending nudes from his _official WWE Twitter account_ then. This is the type of shit that will come to light the more the WWE keeps this story in the spotlight, btw. Which is exactly why they _won't_.

LOL at the bolded.

This is a very idealistic board, I'm realizing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> unk2


*Not all of us fangirls want to see the privacy and comfort of our favorite dudes be violated for our own pleasure.

Now if Swagger willing got into porn...that'd be a different thing.

I don't get how so many Rollins fangirls can eagerly share, comment on, and post those pictures of him when they know it's a completely violation of his privacy. I, in all good consciousness, could not do the same.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Was anyone actually surprised that Zahra girl was a slut :jordan? *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NapperX said:


> Did it ever occur to you that neither Seth nor Zahra own those pics? the second they sent the pics via cellphone or internet means their cellphone carrier has legal rights to those pics and the second they sent those pics via internet means their isp and likely their e-mail or app company they used as transfer medium can claim rights to those photos. Also, do you not realize the complexity of what has occurred by seth's fiance? She likely had a copy of those photos or knew which file on their shared computer they were in, knew his password via consent and then uploaded those photos. If she had consent to either the computer, cellphone or even his twitter or social media accounts then it is Seth and Zahra who will be blamed. How else would she know about the photos, and passwords?. This does not really point to a hack, it points to a complicated consent. What his fiance or gf did is pathetic, but what Seth and Zahra did is even worse.


You have no clue what you are talking about.

You couldn't be wrong on some many levels. LOL

First off most people on your home computer or phone have their PWs saved so they never need to put them in. do you put your PW on your FB every time you log into it?
I would say you don't, same goe for twitter or email or any other thing.

That is how she got access because the PWs were saved on the compute already most likely. OR she could just do a PW reset and sent it to his email address which she probably has access to since no one keeps their email address locked on their home computer.

Like I have said before, Seth didn't give her preseason to post those pics and she posted NUDES on a CORP WWE twitter account which MINORS can see.

That can be a felony.

And the thing is the WWE doesn't even have to press charges the state can press charges if they want to because of nude pics going to minors.
it does not matter who owns what pics
all that matters is a NUDE photo was posted on a WWE TWITTER account who owns the pics is irrelevant
she could have posted a nude picture of a porn star
and it would be the same thing

not sure how hard that is to understand


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ToddsAutographs said:


> You mean the segment that you beat your dick off to the for 3-4 months?


:woah

I knew people were obsessed with me but c'mon? How did you find that out?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Protokletos said:


> I must be dense as hell, because I don't get the whole situation. Somebody hacked Rollins' Twitter or Facebook account, and then posted a naked picture of Zahra Schreiber on it. In retaliation for the hackers posting a naked picture of another girl on Rollins' account, his finance decides to post a naked picture of Seth on her account in order to get revenge on him/them? What? :westbrook3


I am confused as hell too.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So many fanfictions will be written about this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Was anyone actually surprised that Zahra girl was a slut :jordan? *


Her personal decisions interest you because.....?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't know if it was the law when it happened to Orton, but it's definitely a law in the US today, about posting nude photos of people without their consent. I would think it's an even bigger deal to do it to two people (one of which she doesn't even know) and post them on a multi- million dollar company's twitter account, that appeals to children and families worldwide. And she posted them on HIS Twitter account, which is a WWE Twitter account. WWE isn't going to take that lying down from someone just because someone's boyfriend cheated on them.


She posted them on WWE's official site? How'd she do that?

If that's the case, then I definitely may change my opinion regarding whether they completely follow through with legally going after her or not. That changes things some.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NapperX said:


> Did it ever occur to you that neither Seth nor Zahra own those pics?


So you're saying that even though we can clearly see that it's both Seth and Zahra doing selfies, they don't actually own those pics. interesting....



> the second they sent the pics via cellphone or internet means their cellphone carrier has legal rights to those pics and the second they sent those pics via internet means their isp and likely their e-mail or app company they used as transfer medium can claim rights to those photos.


But they have no right to disseminate their photos throughout the internet like that Seth's ex did. They would open themselves up to massive legal ramifications if they tried doing that.



> Also, do you not realize the complexity of what has occurred by seth's fiance? She likely had a copy of those photos or knew which file on their shared computer they were in, knew his password via consent and then uploaded those photos.


If Seth's fiance had copies of those photos or knew which file they were in, then guess what? She KNOWINGLY committed a Crime by doing what she did. 



> If she had consent to either the computer, cellphone or even his twitter or social media accounts then it is Seth and Zahra who will be blamed.


Oh this is rich. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 



> How else would she know about the photos, and passwords?. This does not really point to a hack, it points to a complicated consent. What his fiance or gf did is pathetic, but what Seth and Zahra did is even worse.


Just because you have consent to use someone's computer doesn't mean you have consent to disseminate ILLEGALLY their most private Pics on the fucking internet!!! 

Are you her attorney or something?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Smoogle said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins LOL OH MAN it gets worse ahahahah


I don't follow, how is a link to his WWE Bio worse for him, then what's currently going on?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> I am confused as hell too.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



> As noted earlier, just as tonight's RAW went on the air, a nude photo of NXT developmental Diva Zahra Schreiber was posted on Seth Rollins' social media accounts. The photo were deleted minutes later.
> 
> Rollins' fiancee, Leighla Schultz, apparently responded to the photo on her Twitter (@leighlaschultz), writing "Zaharah?" and posting a pair of nude photos of Rollins, which were later removed. A fan later wrote that Schultz didn't send out the tweet because she's never on Twitter, to which she replied, "I definitely did Hahahaha"
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0210/589315/seth-rollins-comments-on-nude-photos-being-leaked/
https://twitter.com/WWERollins/status/565013320806445057
Hopefully this don't mess with his push and F the person who leaked it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> She posted them on WWE's official site? How'd she do that?
> 
> If that's the case, then I definitely may change my opinion regarding whether they completely follow through with legally going after her or not. That changes things some.


WWE's employee's character Twitter account are by extension WWE twitter accounts. They represent the company with what they write and post on the accounts. When one of their talents get hacked and post nude photos of two of their employees on a WWE character's Twitter account, that's very much breaking the law. Also, someone posted those photos on Rollins WWE.com homepage in the comments section. Don't know if it was her or just a fan doing it to be "funny", but it happened, in turn, because of her.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Protokletos said:


> I must be dense as hell, because I don't get the whole situation. Somebody hacked Rollins' Twitter or Facebook account, and then posted a naked picture of Zahra Schreiber on it. In retaliation for the hackers posting a naked picture of another girl on Rollins' account, his finance decides to post a naked picture of Seth on her account in order to get revenge on him/them? What? :westbrook3


Thats pretty much the whole deal, what is it that you don't get?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



91ReasonsYouLose said:


> I don't follow, how is a link to his WWE Bio worse for him, then what's currently going on?


Someone posted them in comments section, but it has been taken down. Took them long enough, though. Another WWE fail.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> She hacked a WWE account. You know hacking is illegal right?
> 
> It was not Colby Lopez personal twitter, it was a WWE owned TWITTER they will take it very seriously.
> 
> She can be charged with felonies especially for giving nude photos to children/minors


I'm an attorney. You don't know what you're talking about. When you are "charged" with something, that is a criminal violation. That is different from being sued. If she committed a felony then she would be arrested for it, not sued for it. You can't sue someone for 'hacking', you have to sue them for things like 'intentional infliction of emotional distress' or 'battery' or 'sexual harassment'. No one has ever been sued for hacking. 

And saying "hacking" is illegal doesn't mean anything. There is no such crime as "hacking". Prove me wrong by posting the statute. 

And finally, for WWE to sue her she has to do something to directly harm the WWE. She has to, for example, sexually harass the WWE. They can not sue her for this and they never will. Seth Rollins can sue her. WWE can not.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins responds to leak.*

Seth should have said " Nothing to see here.This isnt a big deal.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> That's true, I didn't think of it like that. But I'm sure it wouldn't cause as much of a stir that Rollins caused since Swaggers nudes, if they were to be released, wouldn't be released because of him cheating or anything revolving around his personal relationships. He's too much of a sweetheart to do anything like that.
> 
> :lmao
> Tell me about it, having the whole world have your package in their hands :lmao, THAT is not good for business. It is, now unless they are a porn star, that shit shouldn't be released even if it benefits me.
> ...


*Yes, he's an obvious doll and honestly I could see it more as being a "holy shit I meant to send this to my wife no I fucked up" sorta thing like Titus, meaning he'd remove it and it'd eventually be forgotten. If memory serves, Titus hit the highest point of his career well after he'd accidentally posted nudes, so I don't think it's that big of a deal when it's a scenario like that. The controversy upon it's release and the additional talent being involved is more concerning than his actual dick being shown, I think.

It's just...man, could you imagine him having to go into Smackdown to work tomorrow? Or like...going through an airport and knowing that anyone of those people around you saw your junk? That shit would make me freak out.

:woah Damn, little boobs got weird nipples. Must've been cold, too. :lmao
*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> She posted them on WWE's official site? How'd she do that?
> 
> If that's the case, then I definitely may change my opinion regarding whether they completely follow through with legally going after her or not. That changes things some.


because she posted the pic on Rollins WWE Twitter account when is linked to his WWE.com profile

so if you went to WWE.com and his profile you would have seen the pic in his twitter feed


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Thats pretty much the whole deal, what is it that you don't get?


I don't get why Seth's fiancee is upset that hackers posted nudes of Zahra on his account? Is Seth with Zahra in the nudes, or was some correspondence between the two of them revealed? Why is she mad at him?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

His girlfriend is a stupid immature bitch who rushes to a conclusion purely based on emotion if she really posted those pictures to get back at him. 

Lets use logic mother fucker. Would Seth jeopardize his entire career within a PG company by posting nude pictures of another woman on his twitter?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

PunkDrunk said:


> It's not hacking if he left his account open tho


lmao, people are redefining hacking laws in this thread (and SS, this wasn't directed at you, but that long, incorrect, poster on hacking...can't be arsed to look up the screenname right now).

Talk about escalating quickly. 

We'll see how WWE handles this, and if they're still handling it in the same way, over the very long-term. :wink2: Goodnight!


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> None of that matters. Posting nude photos of folks without their consent is illegal. The fact that she did it to TWO people and on a multi-million dollar company's (with numerous high end sponsors) twitter account is 50x worse and very illegal. Admitting to it on her twitter account is the cherry on top that makes it even easier to prosecute.


They (Seth and Zahra) sent the photos out and that indicates consent and obviously those photos were saved on a cellphone or computer that his (Seth's) gf or fiance had access to with consent and then uploaded those photos knowing his password which indicates consent. Perhaps, Seth nor Zahra knew the gf had knowledge of the photos. Seth must have known his gf knew the password to his accounts and likely cellphone and/or computer because his apology implied that his account only uploaded photos without his consent and no mention of his gf knowing the password to his accounts. His gf clearly knew which file the photos were in via consent. This was not a hack. He thinks he never gave consent to those photos, but little does he realize that he in fact did the second he sent those photos out, and the same applies with Zahra. It was wrong, but their is some valid consent. Obviously, what Seth's gf did was immoral, but it will be revealed that she didn't do anything illegal because she can claim there was consent via shared access, knowledge of passwords, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seth should definitely press charges on his bitch ass fiancee. He didn't seem happy to be with her anyway.*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Protokletos said:


> I don't get why Seth's fiancee is upset that hackers posted nudes of Zahra on his account? Is Seth with Zahra in the nudes, or was some correspondence between the two of them revealed? Why is she mad at him?


Seth's fiancé was the person who posted Zahra's pics to Seth's account in the first place, not hackers.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Protokletos said:


> I don't get why Seth's fiancee is upset that hackers posted nudes of Zahra on his account? Is Seth with Zahra in the nudes, or was some correspondence between the two of them revealed? Why is she mad at him?


Well, he apparently cheated on her with Zahra and she also saw some convos of Seth with the girl saying that he hated her and loved Zahra. Thats why lot of people now are saying that it was Seth fiancee herself the one that hacked his accounts and saw all that shit.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Shamans said:


> It's "cunty" but it doesn't justify her getting a *bigger punishment than Rollins as far as I'm concerned.* Again, what she did was wrong but I can sort of understand why she must have done it. Maybe she found out at that moment and was just furious to see stuff like "I fucking hate my fiance". Like I said before, if she had stayed quiet, what would've happened? Seth would've continued with his successful life while she'd be left heartbroken and no one would knew the reality about Seth.
> 
> I say all of this from her perspective, not mine. So yeah It was the "wrong" move to put up those pictures of him but in the bigger picture her getting a bigger punishment than Seth would be stupid


Do you really think that there is anywhere in the United States where someone will be prosecuted legally for cheating on his girlfriend? Because thats what she is. There is no legal status for "engaged." He didnt do anything illegal. 

I seriously cant tell if you're trolling or not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shattered Dreams said:


> I'm an attorney. You don't know what you're talking about. When you are "charged" with something, that is a criminal violation. That is different from being sued. If she committed a felony then she would be arrested for it, not sued for it. You can't sue someone for 'hacking', you have to sue them for things like 'intentional infliction of emotional distress' or 'battery' or 'sexual harassment'. No one has ever been sued for hacking.
> 
> And saying "hacking" is illegal doesn't mean anything. There is no such crime as "hacking". Prove me wrong by posting the statute.
> 
> And finally, for WWE to sue her she has to do something to directly harm the WWE. She has to, for example, sexually harass the WWE. They can not sue her for this and they never will. Seth Rollins can sue her. WWE can not.



She can be brought up on criminal charges for the felony, and she can be sued in federal court by the WWE for damages.

So tell me how is posting a nude picture to a WWE twitter account, where MINORS can see them not harmful to the WWE.

and yes you pick a reason why they are damaged by the hacking. you know what I was talking about as did everyone else.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Am I the only one tired of shit like this happening?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

We live in such a prude and immature society. OH NO PENIS AND BOoBS HOW HORRIFYING.

They are natural fucking body parts. Get over it.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Seth's fiancé was the person who posted Zahra's pics to Seth's account in the first place, not hackers.





DemBoy said:


> Well, he apparently cheated on her with Zahra and she also saw some convos of Seth with the girl saying that he hated her and loved Zahra. Thats why lot of people now are saying that it was Seth fiancee herself the one that hacked his accounts and saw all that shit.


Thanks. Now it's all making sense.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't bother to read through the whole thread if it's been posted already, but it was on WWE.com on Rollins profile because they have an auto-feed system set up (or did prior to this) where all the tweets from the official Twitter accounts of Superstars go directly to the website. 









:trips *"I’ve got an eight-year-old kid, and my eight-year-old kid sees Seth Rollins, and my eight-year-old kid goes on WWE.com"*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NapperX said:


> They (Seth and Zahra) sent the photos out and that indicates consent and obviously those photos were saved on a cellphone or computer that his (Seth's) gf or fiance had access to with consent and then uploaded those photos knowing his password which indicates consent. Perhaps, Seth nor Zahra knew the gf had knowledge of the photos. Seth must have known his gf knew the password to his accounts and likely cellphone and/or computer because his apology implied that his account only uploaded photos without his consent and no mention of his gf knowing the password to his accounts. His gf clearly knew which file the photos were in via consent. This was not a hack. He thinks he never gave consent to those photos, but little does he realize that he in fact did the second he sent those photos out, and the same applies with Zahra. It was wrong, but their is some valid consent. Obviously, what Seth's gf did was immoral, but it will be revealed that she didn't do anything illegal because she can claim there was consent via shared access, knowledge of passwords, etc.


Seriously, seriously doubt Seth would save that photo of her on his computer at home, when he's barely even home to begin with. It was probably on his phone, or his computer he brings with him on the road. Just because your significant other (that you're not even married to, btw) has your password doesn't give them any right to go on those accounts and post nude pics of the person they are with AND the person they cheated with, on a company's website where thousands/millions of children log onto, DURING the time their most popular show is on. She's definitely in some kind of trouble.

AND it showed up on Rollins' bio page on WWE.Com. Are you kidding me? She is beyond fucked.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shattered Dreams said:


> I'm an attorney.


Yeah? Well I'm a Supreme Court Judge. 



> You don't know what you're talking about. When you are "charged" with something, that is a criminal violation. That is different from being sued.


You seriously believe that this woman will skate free from this? You seriously believe, Mr. Johnny Cochran, that there won't be any legal ramifications from this?

SHE...BROKE..THE...LAW. You don't need a law degree or be an actual attorney(which I don't believe one second you are) to see this. 




> If she committed a felony then she would be arrested for it, not sued for it.


Where did you read she will be sued for it? It just happened. 

Stay tuned 'cause I truly believe the WWE will flex its Legal muscle in the coming days....She will be brought up on charges real soon, imo.




> You can't sue someone for 'hacking', you have to sue them for things like 'intentional infliction of emotional distress' or 'battery' or 'sexual harassment'. No one has ever been sued for hacking.
> 
> And saying "hacking" is illegal doesn't mean anything. *There is no such crime as "hacking".* Prove me wrong by posting the statute.


Looks like Snowden has a fan. 




> And finally, for WWE to sue her she has to do something to directly harm the WWE. She has to, for example, sexually harass the WWE. They can not sue her for this and they never will. Seth Rollins can sue her. WWE can not.


You're insane. Seth's twitter account is an extension of the WWE. *IT'S NOT A PRIVATE ONE!!!!* What part of that don't you get? OF COURSE she's done something to directly harm the WWE : *SHE POSTED NUDES OF TWO OF ITS EMPLOYEES!!!*


I really hope you're not a real attorney. God help the poor soul who hires you to represent him or her. fpalm


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins responds to leak.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth should have said " Nothing to see here.This isnt a big deal.


HAHAHA just a small problem. Carry on.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Am I the only one tired of shit like this happening?


Absolutely. Don't take nude photos of yourself kids, no matter how nicely he or she asks you to. Whether you're famous or not it really isn't worth it long term.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> She can be brought up on criminal charges for the felony, and she can be sued in federal court by the WWE for damages.
> 
> So tell me how is posting a nude picture to a WWE twitter account, where MINORS can see them not harmful to the WWE.


I'm not going to tell you that because I don't agree with that. I think it is harmful to the WWE. I also know that you can't sue someone for 'harming' you, you have to choose a specific type of harm that constitutes a civil violation. 

Since you're telling me what WWE can sue for in a federal court, then I guess you're already familiar with all that, and you know that there needs to be a tort for WWE to file their lawsuit, so you tell me: WHAT TORT ARE THEY GOING TO ALLEGE IN THEIR CAUSE OF ACTION?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

I hope the WWE doesn't do anything negative to him because of the photos.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

The excuse vince was looking for to bury him. :vince4


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> You couldn't be wrong on some many levels. LOL
> 
> ...


I do in fact log into my accounts without saving my passwords 99% of the time, so whenever I log into anything, I enter my password. I don't care if you save your passwords, that is your problem. You have no idea if Seth saved his passwords on his computer or even cellphone, etc. If he did than that proves her case even more. You are not supposed to save your passwords on your log in nor accounts on the computer, tablet, e-mail, twitter, facebook, etc. The fact is there was consent and by you implying that the passwords were saved kind of proves my point. It's like leaving the keys to your door in the lock if you want to say Seth left the password saved onto his computer. WWE does not own twitter. The only one who can have a valid claim to sue is Twitter. Twitter is the primary corporation here, not WWE.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

 Colby J Lopez retweeted 


Male Thoughts @SteveStfler 
· 5 Feb 2014 
In 1814 Women had no rights.
In 1914 Women fought for some rights.
In 2014 Women are always fucking right.


:laugh:


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

:vince2 "Sorry, Seth. Men with tiny dicks can't be in the main event. You might have da look, but certainly not the package!"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shattered Dreams said:


> I'm not going to tell you that because I don't agree with that. I think it is harmful to the WWE. I also know that you can't sue someone for 'harming' you, you have to choose a specific type of harm that constitutes a civil violation.
> 
> Since you're telling me what WWE can sue for in a federal court, then I guess you're already familiar with all that, and you know that there needs to be a tort for WWE to file their lawsuit, so you tell me: WHAT TORT ARE THEY GOING TO ALLEGE IN THEIR CAUSE OF ACTION?


Buddy, knock it off with the I'm-an-attorney crap act.

You aren't one. You just act like one here.


That woman is in deep trouble and she doesn't realize it yet. Just wait until WWE's legal team gets things in order....


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Yeah? Well I'm a Supreme Court Judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well I guess you showed me...capital letters and everything


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> *I've been ignoring your posts for awhile now here, *but what I find amusing is that you don't find any of Seth's behavior emotionally abusive. I've noticed in tons of your posts you have an attitude toward women, and a real chip on your shoulder regarding them, so it doesn't surprise me in the slightest. Yes, focus on all of her abuse, but I suppose cavalierly cheating (which is how it comes across from the Snapchat girl's account of his cheating), and constant passive-aggressive remarks (if the other poster's accounting of Seth's public comments about his fiance are accurate), is not emotionally abusive as well?
> 
> It's hard to see that, though, when you're someone who constantly uses the terms "feminism" and "feminist" like a boogeyman, as if it's still the 1980s.


Ignoring my posts and claiming to know everything I've said about Seth (ignoring that I sated that have a deep disdain for cheats and never once claimed ha Seth was jusified in cheating, just that maybe he was abused which is a fair conjecture) ... 

Please tell me you didn't just admit to not having read my posts and yet still making claims about what I've said or haven't said or what I think about Seth in this situation ... Sorry, but you just lost a lot of credibility here. 

And obviously you need to bring up the fact that just because I am an anti-feminist, I must fear feminism and not that I've done some real research and come to a well thought out analysis. 

But I don't blame you because thinking tha anyone that is anti-feminist is just wrong, or crazy or whatever is part of feminist brainwashing so it's not your fault. 

Secondly, Seth claims that he hates his life and that is him being emotionally abusive? But then, you've already convinced yourself that that is a "player" move and it can't be anything else at all. That all he wants his pussy and will do or say anything in order to get it - so you need to jusify in your head that he was completely and utterly wrong and that he's not even a victim of a cyber crime. Do you at least acknowledge that, or not? Or do you think that the crime was justified? Or that it wasn't even a crime in the first place? 

If he were a habitual cheat, then why the fuck did he ever get engaged in the firs place? Being free would mean more pussy and he would never have to deal with monogamy in the first place .. Does not make sense no matter how you look at it. It makes more sense when you consider that possibly his fiance wasn't as great as he thought she was, that he was having doubts and things got out of control and he ended up doing something wrong. 

What am I missing here .. what else did he say to make you believe that he's the abuser here ... He's a cheat. There's no denying it. But cheating is not emotional abuse. It's hurtful ... But it's not a crime. 

Edit: Edited out the part about prosecution because this thing would never hold up in court anyways. Iowa has no revenge porn laws.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



NapperX said:


> Was it on WWE's bio? I think it was on twitter.


The bios on WWE website takes a live feed of their Twitter page. That is just how the WWE website is built.

I just had a look at WWE bio for Seth Rollins and there is no Twitter feed, but if I look at Roman Reigns and John Cena's and both have posts live from their Twitter page.

They must have turned Seth Rollins off for the time being.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Stop the fanfics damn.

As long as the pictures were taken and given by and to a consenting adult, there is not a hint of a case there. Iowa in particular has no current or pending legislation on revenge porn. The law nationwide largely has not caught up to the digital age. The most he could do is take her to civil claims court and then he'd have to prove losses/pain and suffering and probably still lose, especially as these decisions are not made in a void.

That new girl might be able to do something as her pic was clearly not intended for the fiancee/wasn't intended as community property and so there's some invasion of privacy going on there and the dissemination of an image she has no rights to but good luck to her considering the circumstances and that it's extremely rare to see a favorable judgement in such a case regardless of the circumstances.

Also, stop talking about Twitter as if there is some issue of ownership at hand. You have the privilege of an account affording you zero property rights, nothing more nothing less. Twitter owns every-WWE affiliated Twitter account. Twitter owns every McDonalds affiliated Twitter account. If Jesus walked the earth and made a Twitter account it would be owned by Twitter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shattered Dreams said:


> I'm not going to tell you that because I don't agree with that. I think it is harmful to the WWE. I also know that you can't sue someone for 'harming' you, you have to choose a specific type of harm that constitutes a civil violation.
> 
> Since you're telling me what WWE can sue for in a federal court, then I guess you're already familiar with all that, and you know that there needs to be a tort for WWE to file their lawsuit, so you tell me: WHAT TORT ARE THEY GOING TO ALLEGE IN THEIR CAUSE OF ACTION?


You are just talking semantics at this point because I am not using the correct techinal terms when you clearly know what I am saying is true.

So tell me if the WWE wanted to could they press charges or what ever the terms called for the GF posting nudes on a WWE Twitter account that was not hers?

BTW I didnt mean FED court I mean Civil Court. And again you know what i meant but you want to act like a big shot Judge Judy.

you clearly know the WWE if she wants to can sue her for damages you are just being as ass about it because I don't have the correct lawyer terminology .


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shattered Dreams said:


> Oh, well I guess you showed me...capital letters and everything


Oh I'm sorry.

I'll just say this in lower-case then :


You're not an attorney but you sure could make a good public-relations person for seth's ex, though.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Apparently he's the vocalist for a band called "For the Fallen Dreams." Yeah, you can definitely say some dreams have fallen tonight.


That band sucks. But I guess thats not really relevant. Feel bad for the dude...


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Do you really think that there is anywhere in the United States where someone will be prosecuted legally for cheating on his girlfriend? Because thats what she is. There is no legal status for "engaged." He didnt do anything illegal.
> 
> I seriously cant tell if you're trolling or not.


Is it that difficult to understand what I said? You basically echoed back my post. It is exactly my point that it is unfortunate and unfair that his fiance is the one who has commited a crime here and not Rollins in legal terms which is also why I went on and said the system is screwed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

mattheel said:


> That band sucks. But I guess thats not really relevant. Feel bad for the dude...


Do they? I had never heard of 'em so I wouldn't know.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are just talking semantics at this point because I am not using the correct techinal terms when you clearly know what I am saying is true.
> 
> So tell me if the WWE wanted to could they press charges or what ever the terms called for the GF posting nudes on a WWE Twitter account that was not hers?
> 
> ...


BDay, he's NOT a lawyer. 

Don't assume that he is. I could tell you I'm a multi-billionaire and you can't prove or disprove it just like this guy is feeding you this I'm-an-attorney garbage.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

JERIPUNK said:


>  Colby J Lopez retweeted
> 
> 
> Male Thoughts @SteveStfler
> ...


Colby J Lopez @colbyJLopez 

Everyone wants a piece of Rollins.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Try again, Jeripunk.


That looks all gibberish to me. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Do they? I had never heard of 'em so I wouldn't know.


Generic *JUN JUN JUNJUNJUN* *BREAKDOWN!!!!* metalcore band.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WTF?


Not sure why you edited your whole post but whatever you said, I can't reply to it in this thread. It's a separate topic regarding what should be illegal, what isn't and "reversing the roles here".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how much easier the law and the court of public opinion goes on a woman. If the roles were reversed and Rollins posted nudes of his cheating ex gf and the guy she cheated with, people would want Rollins publicly destroyed and calling him a bitter ex bf.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are just talking semantics at this point because I am not using the correct techinal terms when you clearly know what I am saying is true.
> 
> So tell me if the WWE wanted to could they press charges or what ever the terms called for the GF posting nudes on a WWE Twitter account that was not hers?
> 
> ...


If I clearly know any of that then I have no reason to pretend otherwise. You could just bump this thread when they sue, right? So what would the point be? 

I am clearly ready to make a bet with you that they can't sue and they never will. Your stupid friend with the R Truth avatar can get in on this bet too. What kind of timeline do you want to put on the lawsuit. One month?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Dammit, Seth.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

:facepalm

fucking marks. all of a sudden they pull a phd in law out of their ass to go along with their buisiness doctorate. fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Not sure why you edited your whole post but whatever you said, I can't reply to it in this thread. It's a separate topic regarding what should be illegal, what isn't and "reversing the roles here".


It's 100% true.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Do they? I had never heard of 'em so I wouldn't know.







Music is shit but Zahra appears in the video.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Well shit. I dunno what to say really. I saw Seth Rollins' dong. Huh.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Seth's dick pics getting leaked is the result of a subliminal advertising campaign by the WWE hyping up Randy Savage's induction into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Seth needs to cash in his MITB on his girlfriend to win her back.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> So you're saying that even though we can clearly see that it's both Seth and Zahra doing selfies, they don't actually own those pics. interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a lawyer nor have I ever claimed to be one. It's not hard to see there was some valid consent. One thing cannot be illegal and be of consent at the same time in this specific case as it's common knowledge. The carrier, isp, transfer medium such as e-mail company or app company can easily claim ownership to those photos as that's how they were likely distributed. These photos were sent, stored and saved via internet and computer. The senders may be the authors of the photos, but not the owners due to the medium they used as a transfer. The only one who can be blamed are Seth and Twitter. How stupid do you have to be to send naked photos of yourself via internet or even cellphone? or even worse, save them on your cellphone or computer?. Do you leave your door open or the keys dangling on the door when you leave your home? If so, then you can't claim someone broke into your house. If there was some consent then it becomes next to impossible to prove a crime was ever committed. Since you imply to be a legal expert, let us know exactly which crimes were committed knowing there was some sort of valid consent?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NapperX said:


> I do in fact log into my accounts without saving my passwords 99% of the time, so whenever I log into anything, I enter my password. I don't care if you save your passwords, that is your problem. You have no idea if Seth saved his passwords on his computer or even cellphone, etc. If he did than that proves her case even more. You are not supposed to save your passwords on your log in nor accounts on the computer, tablet, e-mail, twitter, facebook, etc. The fact is there was consent and by you implying that the passwords were saved kind of proves my point. It's like leaving the keys to your door in the lock if you want to say Seth left the password saved onto his computer. WWE does not own twitter. The only one who can have a valid claim to sue is Twitter. Twitter is the primary corporation here, not WWE.



I don't believe you for a second on your home computer or your phone you always log into your email or FB when you are checking messages

Because no one does that because there is no reason to if its a home computer or phone.

And just because someone saves their password to email or fB on their computer does not mean they give anyone consent or use it or post as you
Its laughable you would even claim this

And you are an idiot, you are going to tell me that is someone is posting kiddy porn on twitter they can't get brought up on charges or taken to court by the family whose kid it is in those pics for damages?

And AGAIN the twitter account was linked to WWE.com and its asssocated with WWE, so if they get damages based on what this women posted they can sue her for damages.

You have it wrong. The WWE can't sue twitter for what was posted on it but they can sue the person who posted the pics if he caused damage to the WWE.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's 100% true.


I don't want to get into it... but do you think a girl hitting her guy is the same as a guy hitting her? Men and women are different no matter what the crazy feminists say (you can see why I wasn't getting into this). 

Apart from that, I'm pretty sure if the roles where reversed we'd all be calling the female a big slut (which wouldn't be far from the truth if it were the case).


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



91ReasonsYouLose said:


> I don't follow, how is a link to his WWE Bio worse for him, then what's currently going on?


*They took down the picture that was on there as well as all his twitter activity that was on there. It's gone now.*


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

LMFAO no match for the genetic jackhammer.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

Translation: "I'm sorry.. that I got caught". typical scumbag, he isnt sorry that he was cheating on his fiance. Shifts blame to the only victim in the situation as if what she did was unprovoked.

He won't be "buried" for this because most people in power in WWE are also adulterers and don't look down on it.. they pushed Edge after he cheated with Lita. They pushed Punk/AJ after also ironically cheating _on_ Lita.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta be awkward for Jimmy Jacobs who is friends with Rollins and trained Zahra.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Shamans said:


> I don't want to get into it... but do you think a girl hitting her guy is the same as a guy hitting her? Men and women are different no matter what the crazy feminists say (you can see why I wasn't getting into this).
> 
> Apart from that, I'm pretty sure if the roles where reversed we'd all be calling the female a big slut (which wouldn't be far from the truth if it were the case).


Funny how you keep posting about how in every single scenario the woman is always worse off .... Always. And then have the balls to speak on behalf of everyone else assuming tha the entire world is anti-woman.

I'm an anti-feminist and yet I have no problems in saying that those guys that post revenge porn are absolute scum and should also be prosecuted ... and yet here you are making the claim that EVERYONE would side with the man no matter what. 

Who's the one with the double standard here .. It's not hard to see.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Next week's RAW:

We want Zahra!

_*clap x5*_

We want Zahra!

_*clap x5*_

We want Zahra!

_*clap x5*_

We want Zahra!

_*clap x5*_

We want Zahra!

_*clap x5*_


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Yes, he's an obvious doll and honestly I could see it more as being a "holy shit I meant to send this to my wife no I fucked up" sorta thing like Titus, meaning he'd remove it and it'd eventually be forgotten. If memory serves, Titus hit the highest point of his career well after he'd accidentally posted nudes, so I don't think it's that big of a deal when it's a scenario like that. The controversy upon it's release and the additional talent being involved is more concerning than his actual dick being shown, I think.
> 
> It's just...man, could you imagine him having to go into Smackdown to work tomorrow? Or like...going through an airport and knowing that anyone of those people around you saw your junk? That shit would make me freak out.
> 
> ...


Haha, I was picturing the same scenario :lol. That's something that has a significantly high chance of occurring. And :lol When did this Titus thing occur? Did he live up to the hype? :lmao
I agree, the situation revolving around the whole case has more significance than the nudes itself and for Rollins its not the best of situations to be in at the beginning of your huge push! 

Good Gawd Almighty, getting all kinds of stares and insults thrown at me, not to mention the soccer moms with their overly dramatic reactions. And then when casuals start hearing about it too? Gawd, I could imagine the flight attendant pulling some sort of a wise ass joke while asking for a drink or something.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NapperX said:


> I am not a lawyer nor have I ever claimed to be one. It's not hard to see there was some valid consent. One thing cannot be illegal and be of consent at the same time in this specific case as its common knowledge. The carrier, isp, transfer medium such as e-mail company or app company can easily claim ownership to those photos as that's how they were likely distributed. These photos were sent, stored and saved via internet and computer. The senders may be the authors of the photos, but not the owners due to the medium they used as a transfer. The only one who can be blamed are Seth and Twitter. How stupid do you have to be to send naked photos of yourself via internet or even cellphone? or even worse, save them on your cellphone or computer?. Do you leave your door open or the keys dangling on the door when you leave your home? If so, then you can't claim someone broke into your house.


Yes something can be illegal and be of consent at the same time .

You can say yes I contented to giving minors beer at this house party. that is ILLEGAL even though you consented to buying the beer and letting them party at your house.

Also, statory rape. It doesn't matter if a 15 year old consents to sex with an 18 year old ITS STiLL ILLEGAL even with consent.

Just because you keep your PW saved on your computer does not mean you consent to anyone looking at your FB or email etc. Unless you GiVE consent you can't claim well it was open so i assumed it was.

Thats not how consent works.

If you have your house unlocked and the door open, is it ok for a robber to steal from you because the door was open?

using your stupid logic you were giving consent for them to take anything they want in your house because you left the door open wile you were out back mowing the lawn.

And yes you can claim someone broke into your house if your door was open

that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard in my life, if its unlawful entry its still burgarly aka breaking and entering .
It can be unlawful entry no force.

you are a troll and I'm done with you


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Gotta be awkward for Jimmy Jacobs who is friends with Rollins and trained Zahra.


Awkward? Nah man, Seth is just taking care of Jimmy's protégé real nice.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

Maybe he will lose his case and never get his title shot. God I hope!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like Leighla deleted the tweet where she admits to posting the nude tweet of Seth. Probably too late homegirl.

But that by itself has to mean something.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The girlfriends reaction to this entire debacle is nothing more than a justification for Seths cheating if it indeed happened.

You'd have to be an emotionally unstable "loose cannon" who runs on emotion and NOT logic to think that this is a reasonable and mature way to handle the situation. If this was her knee jerk reaction imagine how much of a mess she'd be at any other given moment in life. Maybe she is a sweetheart and Seths sexual lust got the best of him, BUT from my point of view she just comes across as a crazy bitch.

I don't care how badly my relationship ends, I'd never stoop to this immature idiocy of leaking personal things in an attempt to ruin a career.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Looks like Leighla deleted the tweet where she admits to posting the nude tweet of Seth. Probably too late homegirl.
> 
> But that by itself has to mean something.


Yeah, 99% chance it's been screen-capped and saved somewhere. That bitch is fucked.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, WWE lately. hahaha

What in the fuck


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Riptear said:


> Funny how you keep posting about how in every single scenario the woman is always worse off .... Always. And then have the balls to speak on behalf of everyone else assuming tha the entire world is anti-woman.
> 
> I'm an anti-feminist and yet I have no problems in saying that those guys that post revenge porn are absolute scum and should also be prosecuted ... and yet here you are making the claim that EVERYONE would side with the man no matter what.
> 
> Who's the one with the double standard here .. It's not hard to see.



There are two scenarios here. In both cases the one who cheats is (and should be) worse off. If you're too thick to understand that I can't help you.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

At this point all the Shield members are doomed.. Reigns is going to get booed and his push will fail due to Vince and his retarded booking and impatience, Seth for his nudie photos and Ambrose because they book him like a geek. But wow Zahra has such a nice body.. am jealous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, 99% chance it's been screen-capped and saved somewhere. That bitch is fucked.


if they want they just need her IP address , plus on the internet everything is always saved somewhere even if its deleted.

Its cached on some sever even if no one saved it.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Annihilus said:


> Translation: "I'm sorry.. that I got caught". typical scumbag, he isnt sorry that he was cheating on his fiance. Shifts blame to the only victim in the situation as if what she did was unprovoked.
> 
> He won't be "buried" for this because most people in power in WWE are also adulterers and don't look down on it.. they pushed Edge after he cheated with Lita. They pushed Punk/AJ after also ironically cheating _on_ Lita.


I don't think anybody is concerned that the WWE would bury him for cheating on his fiance. However, the WWE could slow down his push for forcing them to perhaps apologize, or at least perform some damage control, because of the kids that may have seen the photos.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Seth taking after Trips, Shawn and Randy's messy asses :lol

Roman has no chill button during his interviews.

Seth's pics got leaked and got caught cheating.

Trips has to be going grey right now :lol


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I don't believe you for a second on your home computer or your phone you always log into your email or FB when you are checking messages
> 
> Because no one does that because there is no reason to if its a home computer or phone.
> 
> ...


Once again, I enter my passwords whenever I log on. Auto-saving passwords is not wise. *I have no idea what type of porn you are into and your comment about kiddy porn is disgusting and has absolutely nothing to do with this topic*.* You are making up your own laws, referencing to your saved passwords and then trying to link passwords to child porn. You are very disturbed.* Also, I never said WWE is going to sue Twitter. You are making up strange and bizarre scenarios. You are the most disgusting man on the Earth with your bizarre child porn references and analogies.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Can't believe all the legal bullshit being talked here, and people defending the whore involved (Zahara?) as well as rollins.. Typical blame the victim mentality. Rollins is the scumbag here and the only victim is his fiance whose life was shattered today by what he did (as well as the boyfriend or husband of the slut involved).

There will not be any lawsuit, the last thing WWE wants to do is call more attention to this situation, and they have no case. The whole thing was instigated by Rollins posting a nude pic of the girl he was cheating with. They would get shut down when a jury sees that, and sees big corporation trying to go after the victim in order to protect their adulterer employee who caused the whole thing.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> The girlfriends reaction to this entire debacle is nothing more than a justification for Seths cheating if it indeed happened.
> 
> You'd have to be an emotionally unstable "loose cannon" who runs on emotion and NOT logic to think that this is a reasonable and mature way to handle the situation. If this was her knee jerk reaction imagine how much of a mess she'd be at any other given moment in life. Maybe she is a sweetheart and Seths sexual lust got the best of him, BUT from my point of view she just comes across as a crazy bitch.
> 
> I don't care how badly my relationship ends, I'd never stoop to this immature idiocy of leaking personal things in an attempt to ruin a career.


:argh: @you making Seths girlfriend out to be the wrong one in the situation.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Seth put on a good match, regardless of circumcisions.....errr circumstances.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> Can't believe all the legal bullshit being talked here, and people defending the whore involved (Zahara?) as well as rollins.. Typical blame the victim mentality. Rollins is the scumbag here and the only victim is his fiance whose life was shattered today by what he did (as well as the boyfriend or husband of the slut involved).
> 
> There will not be any lawsuit, the last thing WWE wants to do is call more attention to this situation, and they have no case. The whole thing was instigated by Rollins posting a nude pic of the girl he was cheating with. They would get shut down when a jury sees that, and sees big corporation trying to go after the victim in order to protect their adulterer employee who caused the whole thing.


His wife is immature and emotionally unstable. 

The love of my life could cheat on me but guess what? I'd move on. I wouldn't go through the efforts of entering her twitter, posting nudes of the guy she cheats with, and then going to my twitter posting her nudes. I like a responsible adult, would wish her the best and would remove her from my life. Seth shouldn't have cheated, but you don't know his relationship with his wife. She could have been a mental case which this entire situation makes hints towards with the way she handled things. 

You along with his girlfriend, function on emotion and not logic.


----------



## obeseinator (Jan 15, 2012)

nice girl though


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Shamans said:


> There are two scenarios here. In both cases the one who cheats is (and should be) worse off. If you're too thick to understand that I can't help you.


Yes worse off, not THIS worse off though. Embarrassing someone in a public arena like this is overkill.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

75 pages of people making judgments on a situation they know nothing about. Hooray internet.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

KnockEmOut said:


> :argh: @you making Seths girlfriend out to be the wrong one in the situation.


They're both wrong, it isn't hard to see. Just because someone cheats on you doesn't justify anything you do in return.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

My only question is: Where are the damn photos??


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes something can be illegal and be of consent at the same time .
> 
> You can say yes I contented to giving minors beer at this house party. that is ILLEGAL even though you consented to buying the beer and letting them party at your house.
> 
> ...


Read the quote again, I said in this specific case. You are referencing something completely disturbing and unrelated to the topic. The only one with stupid logic is you with unrelated references that have nothing to do with the topic. Also, you saving your passwords on your computer is your problem, not mine. Notice how Breaking & Entering are two different things although related to intent? I never said they were the exact same thing. Ask your lawyer and he will tell you they are not the exact same thing as Breaking without entry or entry without breaking is not sufficient for common law burglary. Also, there does not appear to be any theft involved in this specific case. If a robber steals your personal belonging like jewellery, television, etc then yes that is theft. If you give your gf your password to your account, that is not theft. If you give your gf your password to your computer or cellphone then that is not theft. Giving your password is valid consent. Once again, if she was given the password then no crime was committed. If the password was saved as you have implied then that is just plain stupid on Seth's part.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Annihilus said:


> Translation: "I'm sorry.. that I got caught". typical scumbag, he isnt sorry that he was cheating on his fiance. Shifts blame to the only victim in the situation as if what she did was unprovoked.
> 
> He won't be "buried" for this because most people in power in WWE are also adulterers and don't look down on it.. they pushed Edge after he cheated with Lita. They pushed Punk/AJ after also ironically cheating _on_ Lita.


Yeah, but Punk and Edge didn't have photos of their dicks hanging out online. It's not about the adultery, it's about the fact that that's gone public.

Don't know if they'll outright bury him or not, but I could see his push slowing down. If he was a midcard guy, he'd be done, probably fired immediately, but because it's Seth, I don't know 100% how they'll proceed. It's funny, if he loses his cash in now, everybody's gonna blame it on this whereas I thought Reigns was gonna beat him anyway.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



gabrielcev said:


> My only question is: Where are the damn photos??


Just google their names, you can't miss them.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

StanStansky said:


> 75 pages of people making judgments on a situation they know nothing about. Hooray internet.


Well before that people were making judgements on Seth's penis which now they know everything about. Internet be crazy


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Speaking all from conjecture... I feel worse for her than him in some ways. We know nothing of the back story..maybe she suspected for a while and was strung along. Maybe she caught him before but forgave him and he continued? There is a lot of things that could have escalated this slowly behind the scenes so what we're seeing seems more "extreme" without knowing the build-up. There have been obviously worse responses to these kinds of situations including homicide/suicides/extreme domestic issues. Maybe she was a bitch and terrible girlfriend. Who knows? 

As far as Seth's career- I really don't care so much about his "behind the scenes" life. I like the Seth Rollins character and heel work. I hope it is not detrimental to his progress in the WWE but I can't imagine it helping anything either.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Chrome said:


> Just google their names, you can't miss them.


Dammit why did I have o go and do that?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zahra already looked like a cheap skank this helps her none lol


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> They're both wrong, it isn't hard to see. Just because someone cheats on you doesn't justify anything you do in return.


Leaking a nude does *not* compare to cheating :rockwut It's ok to be a fan of Seth's but come on... the lengths marks go through to defend their favorite superstar is ridiculous


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

You got Titty Master and Seth The Pimp. Who's Roman gonna fuck to complete the package?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Annihilus said:


> Translation: "I'm sorry.. that I got caught". typical scumbag, he isnt sorry that he was cheating on his fiance. Shifts blame to the only victim in the situation as if what she did was unprovoked..


Another person pretending like they know the situation. He can't possibly be cheating because he is unhappy with his fiance. It has to be because he is just horny and unfaithful right? We don't know so lets not pretend.

What we do know is that his fiance handled the situation like an immature teenage girl.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

KnockEmOut said:


> Leaking a nude does *not* compare to cheating :rockwut It's ok to be a fan of Seth's but come on... the lengths marks go through to defend their favorite superstar is ridiculous


How many times does it need to be said? Leaking nudes is a pathetic act done by someone emotionally unstable and immature. I can get cheated on but would never in a million years think of leaking personal stuff because I am a mature adult. 

Cheating isn't right, nor is acting like a fucking retard who seeks revenge.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



njcam said:


> The bios on WWE website takes a live feed of their Twitter page. That is just how the WWE website is built.
> 
> I just had a look at WWE bio for Seth Rollins and there is no Twitter feed, but if I look at Roman Reigns and John Cena's and both have posts live from their Twitter page.
> 
> They must have turned Seth Rollins off for the time being.


This is correct, there was full on nudes on seths bio page.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



gabrielcev said:


> Dammit why did I have o go and do that?


Because we're all curious and want to see nude celebs. I think I even searched for the hogan video. :westbrook3


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> That Zahra chick had past issues with racist tweets.


Wait, is this true?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



lifebane said:


> Every kid that looked at seth rollins wwe bio today saw his penis.
> Personally if my kid had seen it i would be calling a lawyer, i still called them and demanded seth be fired.
> Time to push some one talented like curtis axel.


Troll.

And besides, there's no law against putting nudes on your website.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

KnockEmOut said:


> Leaking a nude does *not* compare to cheating :rockwut It's ok to be a fan of Seth's but come on... the lengths marks go through to defend their favorite superstar is ridiculous


How the hell is getting cheated on and being embarrassed in front of millions of people and having that stigma follow you around forever in any way comparable.

Relationships end all the time, Leaked DICK PICS last forever.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



njcam said:


> The bios on WWE website takes a live feed of their Twitter page. That is just how the WWE website is built.
> 
> I just had a look at WWE bio for Seth Rollins and there is no Twitter feed, but if I look at Roman Reigns and John Cena's and both have posts live from their Twitter page.
> 
> They must have turned Seth Rollins off for the time being.


I just noticed that Zahra's nude pic was on Seth's WWE bio via twitter. I have not seen his private pics nor do I want to. It's safe to assume Seth's account will be in the hands of WWE's media from now on. I don't think WWE can be sued for this. Perhaps Twitter, Zahra and Seth can, but I even doubt that.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



thingstoponder said:


> Because we're all curious and want to see nude celebs. I think I even searched for the hogan video. :westbrook3


I wanted to see Zahra not Rollins lol. Zahra is gorgeous.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

KnockEmOut said:


> Leaking a nude does *not* compare to cheating :rockwut It's ok to be a fan of Seth's but come on... the lengths marks go through to defend their favorite superstar is ridiculous


Leaking nudes of both him and the woman, especially when they are public figures is worse than cheating and also illegal. She tried to ruin his career.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Dean strikes again*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> Ok so Seth Rollins FB, twitter, and Instagram pages got hacked and has some nude female pics. An I think we all know who the culprit is. :ambrose
> 
> 
> (FG song)Who else but Ambrose? He's Ambrose! Ambrose! You never really know what he's gonna do next! He's Ambrose! Ambrose!
> :ambrose Giggity giggity let me master your tits


When is this gonna be Ambrose's new gimmick? It'd be a hell of a lot better than The Lunatic Fringe. Make him reveal that he's The Fappening and have him go around backstage trying to take revealing photos of divas. Do it to Nikki and we already have a feud with John Cena lined up.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Wait, is this true?


I've heard this a few times even before the leaks, curious to see them too.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> Leaking nudes of both him and the woman, especially when they are public figures is worse than cheating and also illegal. She tried to ruin his career.


Well he ruined her life,or at least 8 years of it.
Really tho,they are both in the wrong.Defending one of them is pointless.Seth is cheating scumbag,his ex is kinda crazy and immature.
And I'm a fan of Rollins regardless what the fuck he is doing in his personal life,but defending him is just...no


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Damien Sandow said:


> You got Titty Master and Seth The Pimp. Who's Roman gonna fuck to complete the package?


All the Bryan marks at Fast Lane :reigns2


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Zarra said:


> Well he ruined her life,or at least 8 years of it.
> Really tho,they are both in the wrong.Defending one of them is pointless.Seth is cheating scumbag,his ex is kinda crazy and immature.
> And I'm a fan of Rollins regardless what the fuck he is doing in his personal life.


Again people assuming his fiance did nothing wrong in their relationship to make him unhappy. It just comes down to him being horny and banging other girls while cheating on his perfect fiance. 

The way she handled the situation makes it apparent she's not all there in her head. Especially admitting to leaking the pics and laughing at it. For all we know she was unstable and made him miserable. I for one know what it's like to be with someone unstable. It's miserable.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm guessing his fiancee was looking through his phone and saw the pictures and proceeded to post them on his twitter because she was upset.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This helps his heel character.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

He wasn't hacked. His fiancee was on his phone. Phones nowadays always stay signed in to all social media accounts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

*The irony of it all:

:hunter We just can't put the WWE title on Seth Rollins. When you google his name, what comes up?

Trips' words on Monday just bit him in the ass :ti*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The irony of it all:
> 
> :hunter We just can't put the WWE title on Seth Rollins. When you google his name, what comes up?
> 
> Stay consistent Trips :jordan*


Maaaan, if only they did that podcast tonight instead of last week.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

Rollins is never doing a small package again in fear of the jokes he'll get.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Again people assuming his fiance did nothing wrong in their relationship to make him unhappy. It just comes down to him being horny and banging other girls while cheating on his perfect fiance.
> 
> The way she handled the situation makes it apparent she's not all there in her head. Especially admitting to leaking the pics and laughing at it. For all we know she was unstable and made him miserable. I for one know what it's like to be with someone unstable. It's miserable.


Yeah? Did I say she did the right thing? No. Did Seth did the right thing,cheating on his girl and *not breaking up with her if he is so miserable? *Nope.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Doing it for the heat.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Dean strikes again*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> Ok so Seth Rollins FB, twitter, and Instagram pages got hacked and has some nude female pics. An I think we all know who the culprit is. :ambrose
> 
> 
> (FG song)Who else but Ambrose? He's Ambrose! Ambrose! You never really know what he's gonna do next! He's Ambrose! Ambrose!
> :ambrose Giggity giggity let me master your tits


Maybe its that hacker gimmick guy from NXT.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

This thread is.


----------



## dbp (Sep 25, 2006)

Zarra said:


> Yeah? Did I say she did the right thing? No. Did Seth did the right thing,cheating on his girl and *not breaking up with her if he is so miserable? *Nope.


I think everyone agrees that both parties were wrong. The degree of retaliation is excessive.

If you come up and call my mother a c**t, is it wrong? Yes.

If I stomp your head in, is that excessive retaliation and *more* wrong? Yes.

Cheating sucks, but we as a society let way too much go as a retaliation.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> I've heard this a few times even before the leaks, curious to see them too.


If its true, i wonder why they signed her in the first place. Supposedly, Jay Briscoe's homophobic tweets are the reason he isn't signed yet and yet this girl got signed with racist shit.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Why are we all assuming he cheated? Maybe Zahra send him nude pics and he never opened them. Maybe his fiancee happened to stumble upon the photos and thought he was cheating.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

I haven't heard much about the story, but why is he apologizing if it wasn't done with his consent? Isn't it the hackers fault?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Zarra said:


> Well he ruined her life,or at least 8 years of it.
> Really tho,they are both in the wrong.Defending one of them is pointless.Seth is cheating scumbag,his ex is kinda crazy and immature.
> And I'm a fan of Rollins regardless what the fuck he is doing in his personal life,but defending him is just...no


He didn't ruin 8 years of her life. The vast majority of relationships end, you know what you're getting into when you settle down with someone.

I'm not even defending him, just defending his right to not have his photos leaked on the internet. It's messed up and petty. The other girl ESPECIALLY didn't deserve her photo leaked, it's not her fault Rollins cheats. He would've done it anyways.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

Too little, too late. mostly too little


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

I hope he gets released.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Why is everyone assuming he cheated? I hate it when people act like they know everything. Like I said before. It's possible Zahra had sent the nude photos to him and he didn't open them. Maybe his wife stumbled upon them and assumed he was cheating on her.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> If its true, i wonder why they signed her in the first place. Supposedly, Jay Briscoe's homophobic tweets are the reason he isn't signed yet and yet this girl got signed with racist shit.


I heard they were a couple years old and she got in trouble for them. Probably one strike away from getting fired.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Markus123 said:


> Rollins is never doing a small package again in fear of the jokes he'll get.


Which makes no sense since his dick isn't even remotely small. Why are people giving him a hard time?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



DudeLove669 said:


> Which makes no sense since his dick isn't even remotely small. Why are people giving him a hard time?


Because on the internet everyone has a 10 inch dick and a better body than Rollins.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

its killer to be cheated on by someone you love and trust. ive seen it destroy people. people lash out. she also found messages saying "i love you so much" "i hate my life and i hate my fiance. i just wanna run away with you" "i cant stop thinking about you and your sleepy voice. i love you so fucking much. youre the best thing that has ever happened to me". Reading stuff like that brings it to another level. Especially if her friends are fueling the fire. We dont know the full story. she lashed out in a shitty way no doubt but lets not pretend like her world may or may not been seriously shattered. 7 year relationship right? shell probably calm down and regret it but its too late. hope this doesnt effect his career.

edit


gabrielcev said:


> Why are we all assuming he cheated? Maybe Zahra send him nude pics and he never opened them. Maybe his fiancee happened to stumble upon the photos and thought he was cheating.


my post includes the messages she posted while talking to her friend on facebook.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The irony of it all:
> 
> :hunter We just can't put the WWE title on Seth Rollins. When you google his name, what comes up?
> 
> Trips' words on Monday just bit him in the ass :ti*


Porn is not the same as a stolen photo leak.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> Why is everyone assuming he cheated? I hate it when people act like they know everything. Like I said before. It's possible Zahra had sent the nude photos to him and he didn't open them. Maybe his wife stumbled upon them and assumed he was cheating on her.


Seth's fiancee apparently found text messages of him with Zahra saying that he hated his life and his fiancee and he wanted to be with her. We don't know the whole thing, but it seems that he did cheated on her.



thingstoponder said:


> I heard they were a couple years old and she got in trouble for them. Probably one strike away from getting fired.


Still, people always brings Jay's tweets as to why he shouldn't sign with the WWE acting like the guy got away with it when its the complete opposite. Anyways, i'm derailing the thread, thanks for answering my question.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



thingstoponder said:


> Porn is not the same as a stolen photo leak.


*Stolen? It was sent voluntarily to his fiancee. Yeah, she's a bitch for leaking it, but he was dumb for sending it. In this day and age, you don't send anything through cyberspace unless you're ok with the entire world seeing it.*


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*

I got money his g/f got ahold of his phone and decided to see what he was up to and found the pic.. got fucking pissed. Instagramed it on his account with his phone, and then replied on her account. That's why she happened to be online.

Moral of the story... don't cheat around on a woman and delete the nudies ffs lol.

That said... the easiest way to tell if you have a smaller package than Rollins is if you comment on his 'small package'. Try to make yourself feel better! He aint a porn star, but he isn't you.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

nxt diva is sure to be fired lol


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*



thingstoponder said:


> Troll.
> 
> And besides, there's no law against putting nudes on your website.


If you are a major corporation with a pg rating there most certainly is.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The irony of it all:
> 
> :hunter We just can't put the WWE title on Seth Rollins. When you google his name, what comes up?
> 
> Trips' words on Monday just bit him in the ass :ti*


Rollins penis would give people dreams beyond their wildest imagination.

Chyna's penis would give people nightmares for the rest of their lives and scar them so horribly mentally that they'll have to be thrown into a psyche ward.

Trips is just protecting us. Nothing will happen to Seth because he's good guy.



















:rollins


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> Wait, is this true?


I think so but she deleted those tweets. I did find these past tweets though.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

FireCena555 said:


> I hope he gets released.


That would be a bit half-cocked of them to fire him over this. I don't think he'll get the shaft.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Best way to show support for Rollins predicament is to tweet nudes of yourself to the public to show that we're all with him as *one*

I vote for the females to go first.




Preferably showing feet.






















:sip


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gabrielcev said:


> Why is everyone assuming he cheated? I hate it when people act like they know everything. Like I said before. It's possible Zahra had sent the nude photos to him and he didn't open them. Maybe his wife stumbled upon them and assumed he was cheating on her.


Bruh, he opened that pic in like 0.5 secs. Get with it. And why would Zahra randomly send him nudes and why would he say he hates his life and all this? You know something probably did happen...


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Will wwe be sued?*

I think the funniest part is his Wikipedia page has already been updated lol.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I think so but she deleted those tweets. I did find these past tweets though.


Wow. Seth has a thing for crazy bitches.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

lifebane said:


> Every kid that looked at seth rollins wwe bio today saw his penis.
> Personally if my kid had seen it i would be calling a lawyer, i still called them and demanded seth be fired.


And you would be laughed out of the building.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I think so but she deleted those tweets. I did find these past tweets though.


She sounds like the biggest, craziest bitch ever. Also, I think I read the word "girls" in her tweets about 1,000 times.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I think so but she deleted those tweets. I did find these past tweets though.


Ah...what a nice girl.Shame we will never see her in WWE ring ... :sip


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Triple H, guess Seth Rollins will never be HOF worthy now. Your kids can do a google search. Right?  a


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

DemBoy said:


> Wow. Seth has a thing for crazy bitches.


That Bitch getting fired no doubt.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

:StephenA Damn Seth, your "architect" title should be revoked. I thought that something like this would happen to Roman or Dean but not you. Poor Seth, it must suck to be exposed like that. Even though this whole twitter debacle has been very entertaining, I wish that both he and his ex-fiance could've approached both situations in a more mature manner.

On the other hand, those pictures of his penis confirm the DR that was spilled about him on another forum. Hmmm... so maybe the DRs on those other wrestlers are true after all? :stephenA3




Osize10 said:


> Guys, what if it was Sheamus in this situation instead of Rollins? Would we all have clicked on the leaked photos?


I would've but that's just me. I'm a Sheamus fangirl. He's my bae. But I pray that he doesn't get caught up in some mess like this. The only way that a dude can win in this situation is if his body is right and he's seriously packing (8" and up). Seth only met 50% of the requirements.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> That Bitch getting fired no doubt.


Tweets are old though, they sign her knowing she was batshit crazy.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

KnockEmOut said:


> :argh: @you making Seths girlfriend out to be the wrong one in the situation.


Well.. no shiiit. Sorry.. but going after someone's career? Ya.. she's in the wrong. He needs better taste in women.. cause that one is bugnuts crazy.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



DudeLove669 said:


> Another person pretending like they know the situation.* He can't possibly be cheating because he is unhappy with his fiance*. It has to be because he is just horny and unfaithful right? We don't know so lets not pretend.
> 
> What we do know is that his fiance handled the situation like an immature teenage girl.


what a shitty way to rationalize cheating. If you're not happy in a relationship, get the fuck out of it. Dont string someone along and talk about how miserable you are. if you're done and want to be with someone else just leave. How is that okay? On going cheating cause you hate your fiance/wife/bf,gf is inexcusable. 

this post isnt about seth situation because i dont know the facts. just had to respond to that logic


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

DemBoy said:


> Tweets are old though, they sign her knowing she was batshit crazy.


So she's get signed but they won't allowed chyna in the hof. I bet Punk would've banged that ass if she was around when he was an active wrestler.

I dig crazy chicks too but that's too much I can't be with someone obsessed with social media I can imagine her doing some shit like on that paparazzo mission from GTA V not selling the fucking she's getting and posting on twitter.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sinbad from the board:How big is Seth Rollins dick?
Iron Sheik: 5 inch


And if you don't know what I'm talking about





lol.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Woke up to go catch up on raw and see this! Hope this doesn't screw his career. Best thing going in wwe today.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I like Seth but I can not be on his side in this issue
He cheated on his girlfriend (7 or 8 years), they were married

Yes they could have problems, but he could talk to her before making shit like this


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I think so but she deleted those tweets. I did find these past tweets though.


Wow. She sounds like a horrible person. She made racist, sexist, condescending, shallow, slut shaming and purely obnoxious comments in those tweets.

She clearly likes the male attention after claiming she has never had to try to get it.

One part of me feels sorry for Seth because I think she is probably playing him like a fiddle; good looking, top WWE guy... sounds like her cup of tea.

The other part of me thinks how completely stupid (or horrible himself) he must be to like a girl like this.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I think so but she deleted those tweets. I did find these past tweets though.




:sodone


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



DudeLove669 said:


> Which makes no sense since his dick isn't even remotely small. Why are people giving him a hard time?


My thoughts too. Great pun btw haha


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Again people assuming his fiance did nothing wrong in their relationship to make him unhappy. It just comes down to him being horny and banging other girls while cheating on his perfect fiance.
> 
> The way she handled the situation makes it apparent she's not all there in her head. Especially admitting to leaking the pics and laughing at it. For all we know she was unstable and made him miserable. I for one know what it's like to be with someone unstable. It's miserable.


Very well-reasoned post here. As outsiders (... hey, yo) we're not in much of a position to judge (reserving judgment is a good policy in general). Right and wrong - in the absolute, black and white sense - is rare in real world situations. The only thing for certain is that it's a very unfortunate circumstance for all three parties.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Ravensflock88 said:


> what a shitty way to rationalize cheating. If you're not happy in a relationship, get the fuck out of it. Dont string someone along and talk about how miserable you are. if you're done and want to be with someone else just leave. How is that okay? On going cheating cause you hate your fiance/wife/bf,gf is inexcusable.
> 
> this post isnt about seth situation because i dont know the facts. just had to respond to that logic


Did I ever say it was a reason or an excuse to cheat? No I didn't. Just pointing out that it may not be a simple black and white situation.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn too bad we will never get to see that Zahra debut. 

Now after all this crap thats happened between her and rollins im interested to see what shes like inside a wrestling ring. She seems crazy as hell!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Ugh I feel horrible for him. I know us females are supposed to support each other but I don't. If he cheated then fine but no need for the pics. Just be a grown woman and drop him. Don't be that bitter chick. He still needs to put food on his table and etc. i mean all the greats basically had their trouble so hopefully this blows over and it's not the most important thing. 

At the end of the day, I still support him and think he's amazing. Unlike some, I'm not really gonna join sides because don't know the full story but I'd hate to see him go over something so stupid. He apologized. This is why I always thought wwe relying on social media so much is going to cause trouble in the future.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Hopefully this will be the end of Seth Rollins and his boring promos/.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow. I knew there was something off about Seth Rollins. He gave off an aura of a real douchebag (not kayfabe). I'm usually really good at reading people.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Being cheated on doesn't give you free reign to do whatever the fuck you want. I'm pretty sure this counts as like, revenge porn or some shit. People can actually go to jail for what his wife did, but that's not likely to happen because a man is the victim.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I like Seth but I can not be on his side in this issue
> He cheated on his girlfriend (7 or 8 years), they were married
> 
> Yes they could have problems, but he could talk to her before making shit like this


erm.....EDGE? Anyone forget about Edge? The guy was effectively rewarded for screwing Matt Hardy's gf.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Tangerine said:


> Wow. I knew there was something off about Seth Rollins. He gave off an aura of a real douchebag (not kayfabe). I'm usually really good at reading people.


The guy has the face of a rat.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> erm.....EDGE? Anyone forget about Edge? The guy was effectively rewarded for screwing Matt Hardy's gf.


That was a different time RAW was still TV-14 or whatever plus they didn't had this clean mindset image that Vince is on now days

Also Melina was fucking backstage while dating Jomo and they even made a reference about that on smackdown on that Batista raped her storyline. When he was tag champ with mysterio


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Zahara's pretty hot, so good for Seth. I don't judge because I have no reason to care. He banged a hot chick and according to the bro code, he's awesome.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

People are just going to side with Seth because they like him as a wrestler? I'm really ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes. This is the mentality of wrestling fans.

I am 100% on the side of his fiance. Hopefully this will mean a depush for Seth. His promos never really got better anyway as some people say.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I find the situation hilarious, but I'm not gonna point fingers until the truth comes out. 

I didn't really know anything about this Zahra girl. All her social media profiles are deleted now, so I guess we'll never know.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Tangerine said:


> People are just going to side with Seth because they like him as a wrestler? I'm really ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes. This is the mentality of wrestling fans.
> 
> I am 100% on the side of his fiance. Hopefully this will mean a depush for Seth. His promos never really got better anyway as some people say.


Quit being such a fucking white knight that shit won't take you no where.

Girls fucks guys like Seth while the white knights just sit there and cry hoping for a chance to fuck a hot chick like the ones Seth bangs.

Black knights gets the ladies white knights don't.

Seth is a black knight good for him the more pussy the merrier.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> People are just going to side with Seth because they like him as a wrestler? I'm really ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes. This is the mentality of wrestling fans.
> 
> I am 100% on the side of his fiance. Hopefully this will mean a depush for Seth. His promos never really got better anyway as some people say.


People are siding with the lesser evil. Acting like a bitter immature bitch who tries to ruin someones career for cheating is just as bad or worse than the cheating in some peoples eyes. 

Plus you are using the logic of a naive simpleton. You don't know how she treated him in their relationship. I was with an emotionally unstable girl once and it is hard to stay with such a thing. Don't just assume she did nothing wrong because you have a preexisting sympathy with victims of cheating. Cheating sucks and no one deserves to go through it, but lets not pretend like we know the full story.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> People are just going to side with Seth because they like him as a wrestler? I'm really ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes. This is the mentality of wrestling fans.
> 
> I am 100% on the side of his fiance. Hopefully this will mean a depush for Seth. His promos never really got better anyway as some people say.


So you condone privacy invasion and public shaming? You're a wrestling fan right? I'm ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes too.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Quit being such a fucking white knight that shit won't take you no where.
> 
> Girls fucks guys like Seth while the white knights just sit there and cry hoping for a chance to fuck a hot chick like the ones Seth bangs.


What a pathetic fucking answer. If these are Seth Rollin's fans then I'm happy not to be one.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> So you condone privacy invasion and public shaming? You're a wrestling fan right? I'm ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes too.


What goes into cyberspace stays in cyberspace. There is no privacy once you upload something. You think your Facebook is private? Think again.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Quit being such a fucking white knight that shit won't take you no where.
> 
> Girls fucks guys like Seth while the white knights just sit there and cry hoping for a chance to fuck a hot chick like the ones Seth bangs.
> 
> ...


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> What goes into cyberspace stays in cyberspace. There is no privacy once you upload something. You think your Facebook is private? Think again.


Talking about pathetic answers. It wasn't on the cyberspace until the ex-fiancee posted the pic on twitter, cloud storage doesn't count as cyberspace BTW. 

If the shoe was on the other foot, people would be going crazy in how much of a pussy and a bitch Seth is for posting his ex's nude pics, but seeing that is a girl doing it "He deserve it for cheating on her." Amazing fucking logic.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Being cheated on doesn't give you free reign to do whatever the fuck you want. I'm pretty sure this counts as like, revenge porn or some shit. People can actually go to jail for what his wife did, but that's not likely to happen because a man is the victim.


Nah, it's more to do with age I think. If you do this is high school and the victim ends up getting bullied for it then you're fucked. Or if you actually hack into their stuff to do it. She more than likely just posted from his phone which isnt as big of an offense I believe.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> People are siding with the lesser evil. Acting like a bitter immature bitch who tries to ruin someones career for cheating is just as bad or worse than the cheating in some peoples eyes.
> 
> Plus you are using the logic of a naive simpleton. You don't know how she treated him in their relationship. I was with an emotionally unstable girl once and it is hard to stay with such a thing. Don't just assume she did nothing wrong because you have a preexisting sympathy with victims of cheating. Cheating sucks and no one deserves to go through it, but lets not pretend like we know the full story.


Or people can side with nobody on this issue because one's a cheater to someone he proposed to and another was a crazy immature vengeful (ex-)partner?

Why are you assuming she's the problem in the relationship? Telling others to not pretend they know the full story, but you can assume Rollins isn't just as emotionally immature in the relationship?


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Quit being such a fucking white knight that shit won't take you no where.
> 
> Girls fucks guys like Seth while the white knights just sit there and cry hoping for a chance to fuck a hot chick like the ones Seth bangs.
> 
> ...


Wow you're a real piece of trash.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Tangerine said:


> What a pathetic fucking answer. If these are Seth Rollin's fans then I'm happy not to be one.


Except that is the truth you're white knighting you don't know anything about their relationship and why Seth felt the way he felt about her in that conversation he had with Zahra there's a reason for that we don't know what it is but I ain't going to white knight somebody I don't even know.

you sound like the typical pathetic sad loser that goes on face book trying to be Dr. Phil whenever you read something related to this. 

Girl: omg I hate him so much
you: what's wrong are you okay?
Girl: no
you: wanna talk about it sweety?
Girl: k
you: what happened what he do
Girl: he cheated on me
you: sweety fuck that guy you can do better you're so much better than him look for someone that's going to treat you right and care for you blah blah blah 
girl: thnx 
you: if you need a friend you can always count on me sweety <3 I'll be here for you.
girl: k


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

TNPunk said:


> Wow you're a real piece of trash.


Boo hoo go away put on your shine and armor and find a princess in distress to rescue.
unkout


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> People are siding with the lesser evil. Acting like a bitter immature bitch who tries to ruin someones career for cheating is just as bad or worse than the cheating in some peoples eyes.
> 
> Plus you are using the logic of a naive simpleton. You don't know how she treated him in their relationship. I was with an emotionally unstable girl once and it is hard to stay with such a thing. Don't just assume she did nothing wrong because you have a preexisting sympathy with victims of cheating. Cheating sucks and no one deserves to go through it, but lets not pretend like we know the full story.


Well if you are truly the better person you wouldn't give your girfriend/fiance/wife anything that could be used against you. In my view Seth was the naive simpleton here. You can all call me a white knight but the truth is Seth was playing with fire and he got burnt. He was just as much of a problem in that relationship, regardless of how insecure his fiance was. 

I don't get why people are so defensive. I bet if we were talking about Reigns, everyone would sing a different tune.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Tangerine said:


> Well if you are truly the better person you wouldn't give your girfriend/fiance/wife anything that could be used against you. In my view Seth was the naive simpleton here. You can all call me a white knight but the truth is Seth was playing with fire and he got burnt. He was just as much of a problem in that relationship, regardless of how insecure his fiance was.
> 
> I don't get why people are so defensive. I bet if we were talking about Reigns, everyone would sing a different tune.


But you're being defensive here over someone you don't know and probably doesn't give a flying fuck about your saying in this.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> I don't get why people are so defensive. *I bet if we were talking about Reigns, everyone would sing a different tune*.


I bet if my aunt had a dick she'd be my uncle. What does that has to do with anything?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> But you're being defensive here over someone you don't know and probably doesn't give a flying fuck about your saying in this.


And why would I want that person to give a flying fuck about what I am saying? A bunch of you jumped on me when I called you out on your obvious favouritism. It was a defensive response to what I said. And if this were a known douchebag and not Seth Rollins, we would all gladly bash the guy.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Just logged on and find a 90 page thread about Seth Rollins being hacked and all I see is people bitching at each other like a set of girls. Can someone give me the cliff notes please? Cheers


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

[Spongebob's voice]I'll have you know that 90 % of people making fun of the size of Rollins' manhood actually have a smaller D than him.[/Spongebob's voice]


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Tangerine said:


> And why would I want that person to give a flying fuck about what I am saying? A bunch of you jumped on me when I called you out on your obvious favouritism. It was a defensive response to what I said. And if this were a known douchebag and not Seth Rollins, we would all gladly bash the guy.


It isn't favoritism is more like we aren't going to white knight someone we don't know. And in the way she handled the whole situation makes me think she's an immature brat. There's better way to solve something like this. She could've called him and chewed him up on the phone and break up with him and keep it moving like a mature woman would do. Not put the guy out there by releasing his private photos of his cock to public to harm him and his career because she's mad at him. That's something immature high school girl do and she's a grown ass woman and by all mean she should act like one.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Wanna why people are siding with Seth? His privacy was violated when a private picture of him was uploaded to the internet with the intention of harming him and his career. He's a fucking asshole for cheating, but that doesn't give the girl a free pass to do whatever the fuck she wants against the person who cheated on her.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

DemBoy said:


> Wanna why people are siding with Seth? His privacy was violated when a private picture of him was uploaded to the internet with the intention of harming him and his career. He's a fucking asshole for cheating, but that doesn't give the girl a free pass to do whatever the fuck she wants against the person who cheated on her.


Exactly.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I forgot to delete an old Dating profile and pictures i had( no i'm not fat sweaty neckbeard), almost cost me my relationship so I can relate

If he did cheat man is he in the shit


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He got to fuck Zahra atleast. Good for him.

Not getting why people are calling Rollins such a big douchebag for cheating. It's a bad thing to do but not a crime. Cena, Edge, CM Punk, Triple H have all cheated on their significant others at some point.

His fiancee's reaction is too OTT and crazy.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

At least she didn't go the Lorena Bobbitt route.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

From Death Valley said:


> Except that is the truth you're white knighting you don't know anything about their relationship and why Seth felt the way he felt about her in that conversation he had with Zahra there's a reason for that we don't know what it is but I ain't going to white knight somebody I don't even know.
> 
> you sound like the typical pathetic sad loser that goes on face book trying to be Dr. Phil whenever you read something related to this.
> 
> ...


or maybe he is just an asshole


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been with my girl friend for 3 years we had our fall outs and disagreements but she never once acted the way this woman did. She acted mature about it like a grown woman would and I acted mature about it when she harmed me during our relationship I didn't go in the internet and posted photos of her naked for my friends and people to see we kept it moving and we got back together months laters. That's an example of how this situation should've been handled. She could've move on carry on with her life there's more men out there that are probably better or worse than Seth but is life.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> Just logged on and find a 90 page thread about Seth Rollins being hacked and all I see is people bitching at each other like a set of girls. Can someone give me the cliff notes please? Cheers


Rollins fiancee hacked his phone and posted a naked picture of a NxT diva on his social media accounts. She then 'leaked' naked pictures of Rollins on her Twitter account.

Rollins fans rationalize his alleged cheating with the fiancee being batshit crazy. Or Rollins is rich, goodlooking and young. Puts most of the blame on the fiancee. Accuse some who shit on Rollins for being whiteknights.

Internet whiteknights defend the female in the situation. Puts most of the blame on Rollins for being a cheating scumbag and plays down her wrongdoing in the first place.

The rest are just laughing at the whole situation and making dick length jokes.

That about sums it up.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> Wanna why people are siding with Seth? His privacy was violated when a private picture of him was uploaded to the internet with the intention of harming him and his career. He's a fucking asshole for cheating, but that doesn't give the girl a free pass to do whatever the fuck she wants against the person who cheated on her.


*Bingo and I agree with this all exactly.*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread is more heated than a pot of boiled candy :uhoh


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Rollins fiancee hacked his phone and posted a naked picture of a NxT diva on his social media accounts. She then 'leaked' naked pictures of Rollins on her Twitter account.
> 
> Rollins fans rationalize his alleged cheating with the fiancee being batshit crazy. Or Rollins is rich, goodlooking and young. Puts most of the blame on the fiancee. Accuse some who shit on Rollins for being whiteknights.
> 
> ...


It is what it is. The thread has absolutely derailed out of control anyway. Just in case anyone cares, I'm not white knighting because symphatise with females in general. I said I support his fiance more to prove a point. You all saw the terrible responses that followed. I think it's safe to say that people will defend the celebrity in every situation regardless of where the actual blame lies. Especially if it's a guy with a good image. 

We as wrestling fans are too drawn in kayfabe. Seth is a rising star and a popular one here. People are going to side with him.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Seth's fiance should dump him for being a cheating, lying, disrespectful, scumbag. Or, Seth should dump her for being a vindictive, immature, petty, spiteful bitch. 

In spite of all of this happening I bet they still stay together anyway lol that's how it always is. So really, they're both dumbasses. Next.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> It is what it is. The thread has absolutely derailed out of control anyway. Just in case anyone cares, I'm not white knighting because symphatise with females in general. I said I support his fiance more to prove a point. You all saw the terrible responses that followed. I think it's safe to say that people will defend the celebrity in every situation regardless of where the actual blame lies. Especially if it's a guy with a good image.
> 
> We as wrestling fans are too drawn in kayfabe. Seth is a rising star and a popular one here. People are going to side with him.


That's how the anti-vaccine movement started but that's another rant for another day. *shrugs*


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Shalashaska said:


> This thread is more heated than a pot of boiled candy


Hotter than a steaming pile of neckbones. Shuck ducky, quack quack.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

This would be absolutely gutting if it ends up holding him back and he has been head and shoulders ahead of the rest of the pack throughout 2014 so hopefully something as stupid as this doesn't f*ck it up for him.

We will soon find out over the next few weeks, there is talk of him losing the MITB briefcase and receving a few squashes. However by having him mauled i don't see what good that does him long term as they have tried to build him steadily as a major threat.

As for what Seth done? Do i agree with it? Certainly not. But it's his own life and his own decisions.

You get Benoit fans backing him to the hilt STILL yet people are moaning at Rollins fans for sticking up for him for cheating, it's a no brainer for me.

You still the man Rollins.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

So much for Rollins walking WM as champion... :allen1:bbrown2:mj2

But I really hope he will be ok as far as his career goes, huge mark of his.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Boo hoo go away put on your shine and armor and find a princess in distress to rescue.
> unkout


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know if anyone here said it yet but now I understand why he used to have the "small package driver" as one of his finishers. :booklel

He is one of my favorite wrestlers in WWE but I can't say I feel sorry for him. Jesus, he had a hot fiancee and cheated on her with this chick who isn't even really that good looking. I like women with tats but come on dude. And that's the thing about cheating, the shit will always come back and bite you in the ass when you least expect it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Wanna why people are siding with Seth? His privacy was violated when a private picture of him was uploaded to the internet with the intention of harming him and his career. He's a fucking asshole for cheating, but that doesn't give the girl a free pass to do whatever the fuck she wants against the person who cheated on her.


I agree with you DemBoy.



RAVEN said:


> He got to fuck Zahra atleast. Good for him.
> 
> Not getting why people are calling Rollins such a big douchebag for cheating. It's a bad thing to do but not a crime. Cena, Edge, CM Punk, Triple H have all cheated on their significant others at some point.
> 
> His fiancee's reaction is too OTT and crazy.


Both parties have been aggrieved. Trying to damage Seth's employment is one step beyond for me. It's an unnecessary escalation. How about dumping him? He and his fiancee would probably do well to never see each other again..


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

thingstoponder said:


>


I'm going to sue you for leaking my picture you horrible person you.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't see why people are taking nudes in the first place. Redundant as fuck if you're fucking anyways. That's like me going online and ordering 5 cases of Jolly Ranchers for a sugar fix while I'm dating a candy store owner.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh all parties involved are in the wrong but the girlfriend is a total bitch for leaking his nudes.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Aside from a man cheating when he should have ended things and an immature girlfriend leaking nudes for revenge, I honestly don't see what the big deal is. Penises and boobs are natural parts of the human body. We are born with them WITHOUT clothing covering them up. The purpose of clothing is for warmth and protection but society is the one that makes body parts a taboo subject that we need to cover up. 

Logic says Rollins will suffer not even a sliver of punishment due to the fact that this was not something he did, but was something a bitter spiteful girlfriend did. They could have easily taken him out of the main event yet kept him in it. He will be fine and I sincerely doubt his career will be affected by this in even the slightest of ways. 

The most this will do is cause insecure losers on the internet to compare insignificant penis sizes in an attempt to make them feel better about themselves. 

/thread


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> It is what it is. The thread has absolutely derailed out of control anyway. Just in case anyone cares, I'm not white knighting because symphatise with females in general. I said I support his fiance more to prove a point. You all saw the terrible responses that followed. I think it's safe to say that people will defend the celebrity in every situation regardless of where the actual blame lies. Especially if it's a guy with a good image.
> 
> We as wrestling fans are too drawn in kayfabe. Seth is a rising star and a popular one here. People are going to side with him.


lol People can fuck off with the "white-knighting" shit. I like Seth as a wrestler but I call it like it is... Seth fucked up. The blame goes on him and Zahara. I can't blame his fiancee at all for being pissed off enough to do what she said. So the pissed off little neckbeards can take their "white-knighting" shit back down to their mom's basement and fap to their hentai porn. :lol

It may not have been right to post his nudes but if Seth wouldn't have cheated, this wouldn't have happened. 

:fact 

I'd say the same if the situation was reversed. Don't be a douche and generally other people won't be douches either.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

exile123 said:


> I can't blame his fiancee at all for being pissed off enough to do what she said.


This is where the factor of being a mature adult with self control comes into the equation. If my lover cheated on me I'd be livid and would wish the worst for her, but guess what? Id never fathom myself leaking nudes or personal info of the person who cheated on me. Why? Because I am a mature, sensible, and properly functioning adult who reacts on logic and not emotions.

I'd fucking move on.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA this really sucks. Crazy bitches can be more fun, but they can really fuck up your life if you piss them off. Sucks he had to learn that this way, but it wasn't that bad. Hopefully they don't stop pushing him, people forget quickly, and he quits pissing off crazy bitches before one of them shoots him.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Aside from an immature girlfriend leaking nudes for revenge, I honestly don't see what the big deal is. Penises and boobs are natural parts of the human body. We are born with them WITHOUT clothing covering them up. The purpose of clothing is for warmth and protection but society is the one that makes body parts a taboo subject that we need to cover up.
> 
> Logic says Rollins will suffer not even a sliver of punishment due to the fact that this was not something he did, but was something a bitter spiteful girlfriend did. They could have easily taken him out of the main event yet kept him in it. He will be fine and I sincerely doubt his career will be affected by this in even the slightest of ways.
> 
> ...


Very true.

There was another thread asking whether WWE can/will be sued for what fans (ie children) saw on Seth Rollins WWE.com Bio... and the answer is No. If a child is on the internet, it is up to the parents to supervise that, there is no guarantee that comes with browsing WWE.com.... and it needs to be said that the benefits of social media will always out way the negatives.

Also, WWE will not punish Seth Rollins for any of this, mostly due to that they (WWE) cannot afford too.

Seth Rollins is going too, however, have some difficult moments when he gets home.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Women are just out right fucking evil man, You just don't fuck with them in today's society because no matter what they have all the cards man.

Shouldn't have cheated, but don't know his situation so can't really comment but damn, Gotta be more subtle then that lol although this other chick is hot as fuck.

Unfortunate for Seth though because he is more fucked up then a can of worms now.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> This is where the factor of being a mature adult comes into the equation. If my lover cheated on me I'd be livid and would wish the worst for her, but guess what? Id never fathom myself leaking nudes or personal info of the person who cheated on me. Why? Because I am a mature, sensible, and properly functioning adult who reacts on logic and not emotions.
> 
> I'd fucking move on.


That's the fucking thing. You don't really know how you are going to react until you are in certain situations. You can claim you know but you really don't. I would like to think i wouldn't do that but who knows what you are going to do when you are upset and angry. I'm realistic about it. People do shit when their emotions get out of control. And again, it all boils down to the one simple fact. If he hadn't cheated, this wouldn't have happened. It fucking amazes me how stupid people can be... Especially people who have everything in the world: money, fame, a super hot girlfriend, a great career and they risk throwing it all away over something stupid.. We see this shit all the time in pro-sports. Seth is a great wrestler but he is a fucking moron as a person.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

exile123 said:


> That's the fucking thing. You don't really know how you are going to react until you are in certain situations. You can claim you know but you really don't. I would like to think i wouldn't do that but who knows what you are going to do when you are upset and angry. I'm realistic about it. People do shit when their emotions get out of control. And again, it all boils down to the one simple fact. If he hadn't cheated, this wouldn't have happened. It fucking amazes me how stupid people can be... Especially people who have everything in the world: money, fame, a super hot girlfriend, a great career and they risk throwing it all away over something stupid.. We see this shit all the time in pro-sports. Seth is a great wrestler but he is a fucking moron as a person.


I'd agree except for the fact that we don't now the full story. For all we know his fiance could have been emotionally unstable causing problems which made him look for love elsewhere.

On the other hand, if she is a true sweetheart who he cheated on purely because of sexual lust, than he is an asshole. We dont know though.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

A wrestler cheating? Nothing new, surprised so many people kick up a fuss, read Bret hart's book, when you're on the road 95% of the year things happen. I'm not saying it's right or wrong but that's the wrestling business, very few of our 'heroes' haven't strayed.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

And some would say that a mature adult also wouldn't be running around sending out nude pics & angsty love letters, while publicly claiming another woman.

They're both immature.

You know the saying that what's done in the dark always comes to light eventually. I have found that to be so, so, true in life, and people really should keep that in mind. 



p862011 said:


> or maybe he is just an asshole


"It's not cheating if it's in a different area code."

That really sounds like a guy who's just cheating because it's all his fiances fault, and he's in terribly emotionally abusive relationship, and poor, poor, him... :haha Yeah, downtrodden guys really just trot out lines like that. :lol

Dude was just out here cavalierly cheating with no regard. Call it what it is. 




Sarcasm1 said:


> I think so but she deleted those tweets. I did find these past tweets though.





Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Wow. She sounds like a horrible person. She made racist, sexist, condescending, shallow, slut shaming and purely obnoxious comments in those tweets.
> 
> She clearly likes the male attention after claiming she has never had to try to get it.
> 
> ...


But, but, I thought Seth was driven away by an emotionally unstable gf, per the geniuses here. Yet here's he attracted to this incredible new human being...you know, the one who proudly states that she breaks beer bottles over peoples' heads for messing with her man.

Says a lot about Seth that he would even be attracted to someone who comes off the way that she does in all of those tweets. I doubt she hides her personality much.

Her rants about women are hysterical, and exactly why women get the worst card dealt when it comes to public debates like this. Most men just side with men anyway, but a lot of women have been conditioned to hate other women as well. A lot if it comes from idol worship. When have you ever seen males dedicate entire websites to hating celebrities' spouses? With women, it's a common thing. 

She has a fiance too:



> Chad Ruhlig ‏@ChadRuhlig
> 
> My fiancé @realmisszahra started her first day at WWE/ NXT today. So proud of her! Bow down to da Queen! #futurewomenschampion
> 
> 4:29 PM - 27 Oct 2014



So in just three month's time, she's already fucking a top dog in the WWE. Makes all of her hypocritical rants about women even funnier.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm feelin very bad for Zahra, just checked her Instagram and people are calling her " hoe, bitch, home wrecker " like crazy. 
There is no doubt than she ll be the one terminate before the end of the week. 

Seth and her are bit dumb... if you have an affair ( cause Zahra have BF too ) just keep on the down low and not send pics of your dick


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> I'd agree except for the fact that we don't now the full story. For all we know his fiance could have been emotionally unstable causing problems which made him look for love elsewhere.
> 
> On the other hand, if she is a true sweetheart who he cheated on purely because of sexual lust, than he is an asshole. We dont know though.


In that case, you break it off. Its not an excuse to cheat, period. There is no fucking excuse, unless you are drunk out of your mind. Even then its still your fault to some extent. That clearly wasn't the case here since he was in possession of nude photos of the chick. Sounds to me like you're just trying to make excuses and shift the blame out of some stupid ass "bro loyalty" shit. 

I don't know about you but i prefer being objective and think for myself. Just sayin'


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

94 pages?

Seth Rollins dick is more powerful than it appears


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> A wrestler cheating? Nothing new, surprised so many people kick up a fuss, read Bret hart's book, when you're on the road 95% of the year things happen. I'm not saying it's right or wrong but that's the wrestling business, very few of our 'heroes' haven't strayed.


I think it's obvious that the majority of wrestlers cheat but some don't you know.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

thingstoponder said:


>


:lmao


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

What is with all the fake outrage. Rollins cheated. So what? Yea he is a cunt for doing it but really, are any of us in the position to criticise? Has nobody on here ever cheated on someone, even once, before?

Shocked really how much people are talking about this, it's a non-story for me.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I get that he cheated on her but posting those pics of her, hacking his account, posting his nudes?

Bitch you deseves a curb stomp


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

exile123 said:


> In that case, you break it off. Its not an excuse to cheat, period. There is no fucking excuse, unless you are drunk out of your mind. Even then its still your fault to some extent. That clearly wasn't the case here since he was in possession of nude photos of the chick. Sounds to me like you're just trying to make excuses and shift the blame out of some stupid ass "bro loyalty" shit.
> 
> I don't know about you but i prefer being objective and think for myself. Just sayin'


Did you not read any of my fucking posts? I am the most objective person here. Both are in the wrong. I am just bringing color to a situation that is viewed only as "Black and White" by some in which the cheater is solely the bad one. 

Plus "Breaking it off" may seem to be the best option but sometimes it causes more danger. I've been in that very position. Seth shouldn't have cheated, but we don't know why he did. 

What we know as objective fact is that his girlfriend acted like a retard and if anything her actions confirm her to being emotionally unstable.


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

CenaNuff123 said:


> What is with all the fake outrage. Rollins cheated. So what? Yea he is a cunt for doing it but really, are any of us in the position to criticise? Has nobody on here ever cheated on someone, even once, before?
> 
> Shocked really how much people are talking about this, it's a non-story for me.


Seth Rollins rubs me as the guy to be cheating and taking dick pics. Not shocked one bit by this nor do I really give a fuck. 

Cena or Bryan? Ok... you caught my attention


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

LilOlMe said:


> And some would say that a mature adult also wouldn't be running around sending out nude pics & angsty love letters, while publicly claiming another women.
> 
> They're both immature.
> 
> ...


That's call a booty call saying shit like I love you is part of the game.

Seth probably wasn't attracted he just wanted to keep her around to just fuck.

Just like that lindsay chick he had on instagram a booty call. But in this case he just wanted to keep it strictly internet wise Jesus some of you need to go out some more.

Seth was a douche for cheating there's no denying that but the way his ex handled the situation by putting his penis out there to harm him nd his career wasn't the way to go.

And for everyone making fun of his Dick size I am gonna quote chucky the killer doll on this one.
"Is not the size what counts asshole is what you do with it"


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

CenaNuff123 said:


> What is with all the fake outrage. Rollins cheated. So what? Yea he is a cunt for doing it but really, are any of us in the position to criticise? Has nobody on here ever cheated on someone, even once, before?
> 
> Shocked really how much people are talking about this, it's a non-story for me.


Yeah, I haven't... not once. Don't project your douchiness on to other people.



BornBad said:


> I get that he cheated on her but posting those pics of her, hacking his account, posting his nudes?
> 
> Bitch you deseves a curb stomp


Who said his fiancee was the one who hacked his account? So now we're just making shit up?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

exile123 said:


> I'd say the same if the situation was reversed. Don't be a douche and generally other people won't be douches either.


This sums up my feeling exactly. Reps.



JamJamGigolo said:


> HAHA this really sucks. Crazy bitches can be more fun, but they can really fuck up your life if you piss them off. Sucks he had to learn that this way, but it wasn't that bad. Hopefully they don't stop pushing him, people forget quickly, and he quits pissing off crazy bitches before one of them shoots him.


lol, exactly. Sums it up quite succinctly.

I also get the feeling that Seth likes drama, and I would not be surprised if that person's prediction of Seth being back with his fiance in a few weeks or months ends up being true...

This might be their foreplay.

It's all the more reason why I laugh at the notion of legal proceedings, but hey...


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

exile123 said:


> Who said his fiancee was the one who hacked his account? So now we're just making shit up?


Who said Seth cheated? So now we're just making shit up?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

exile123 said:


> Who said his fiancee was the one who hacked his account? So now we're just making shit up?


She admitted on twitter that she posted his nudes.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Did you not read any of my fucking posts? I am the most objective person here. Both are in the wrong. I am just bringing color to a situation that is viewed only as "Black and White" by some in which the cheater is solely the bad one.
> 
> Plus "Breaking it off" may seem to be the best option but sometimes it causes more danger. I've been in that very position. Seth shouldn't have cheated, but we don't know why he did.
> 
> What we know as objective fact is that his girlfriend acted like a retard and if anything her actions confirm my speculations of her being emotionally unstable.


No, what we know for a fact is that Seth Rollins cheated on his fiancee. That is the only fact we know of in this case. What she did was act like a normal human being who is angry about being betrayed. If you never act with emotion in any situation then you're probably a fucking psychopath because that is not normal for humans. 

Yeah, you think both are wrong but she is more wrong, right? That is my point. You're not being objective. If you were, you would realize the person who created the situation in the first place should get most of the blame.

If I walk up to you and punch you in the face and you respond by hitting me with a baseball bat, would you deserve most of the blame or the person who created the situation in the first place? Yes, the cheater is always the bad one regardless of the situation. There is no valid excuse for it and the person is never right for cheating.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well thats that girls career ruined before its even started lol


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> She admitted on twitter that she posted his nudes.


She posted his nudes on her twitter. She didn't say she hacked his account and posted the nude of Zahara which is what that other guy is saying. FFS dude... Try to keep up.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Who said Seth cheated? So now we're just making shit up?


He had nude photos of woman he works around in his possession. Yeah, it probably doesn't mean anything. The fact that he didn't deny it probably doesn't mean anything either.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

B*tches will be moaning at what Seth done but if they were offered the same chance they would not hesitate for a second AND YOU KNOW THIS MANG.

Rollins is a god.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> This sums up my feeling exactly. Reps.


That's pretty much my motto in life. lol


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

exile123 said:


> He had nude photos of woman he works around in his possession. Yeah, it probably doesn't mean anything. The fact that he didn't deny it probably doesn't mean anything either.


That means fucking nothing. I mean we all know he cheated but if you are going to be pedantic then so am I.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Well thats that girls career ruined before its even started lol


Oh yeah, they seem to be high on Seth so he will probably be able to salvage his career in WWE but Zahara fucked up before she was even able to make a name for herself. She's done.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

CenaNuff123 said:


> That means fucking nothing. I mean we all know he cheated but if you are going to be pedantic then so am I.


It means quite a bit unless you're naive as fuck. You don't have to be fucking Sherlock Holmes to solve this case.


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

if I get this rite then there is only one pic of Zahara that is leaked? And 2 pics of Seth? is that it?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone else absolutely bricking it and thinking the thread says "Seth Rollins Sacked".

Thank f*ck it was only hacked.

Phew


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

adventurousman said:


> if I get this rite then there is only one pic of Zahara that is leaked? And 2 pics of Seth? is that it?


Yeah, so far. But if Seth had more pics of her, then the person who hacked it probably has them and they could get released. Who knows. I don't really care because they are both fucking idiots. Seth threw away his relationship with a hot chick (and possibly his push) and Zahara threw away her career in WWE. The sex better had been good at least.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Apparently he's cyber cheated before with another girl


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

exile123 said:


> She posted his nudes on her twitter. She didn't say she hacked his account and posted the nude of Zahara which is what that other guy is saying. FFS dude... Try to keep up.


Yes she did. She admitted it on twitter, her reply to someone who asked her was along the lines of "Yes, I did hahahahahaha" legitimately. She then proceeded to delete said tweet.

I'm sure someone has a screenshot somewhere?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

At the end of the day Seths career is not going to be ruined cause of this. Was Edges career ruined after what happened between him and Lita? No. So this won't do anything

Also LOL at the Dean Ambrose fans girls hoping this will ruin Seth just so Dean could get a push.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Yes she did. She admitted it on twitter, her reply to someone who asked her was along the lines of "Yes, I did hahahahahaha" legitimately. She then proceeded to delete said tweet.
> 
> I'm sure someone has a screenshot somewhere?


No, someone said that it wasn't her who posted the nudes of Seth on her twitter account. They thought it was hacked too. So she responded saying that it WAS her who posted the nudes of Seth on her account. Get your shit straight. If you are going to comment on things then at least know what you're talking about next time.

http://www.sescoops.com/seth-rollins-fiance-responds-hack-posts-nude-photos-rollins/

"A fan tweeted Leighla saying that it wasn’t her who posted the nude photos of Rollins, since she rarely uses Twitter. She responded:

@I_am_blazer I definitely did Hahahaha

— Leighla Schultz (@leighlaschultz) February 10, 2015"


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Love how half of this debate is about cheating and morals, an the other half is about if seths chubby is big or not lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

No way I'm reading through 97 pages about Seth Rollins dick. Hopefully Rollins isn't completely screwed. However, this Zahara person is done before she got started.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> At the end of the day Seths career is not going to be ruined cause of this. Was Edges career ruined after what happened between him and Lita? No. So this won't do anything
> 
> *Also LOL at the Dean Ambrose fans girls hoping this will ruin Seth just so Dean could get a push*.


WTH?
Where did you see that?
I saw a lot Dean Ambrose fans defending Rollins and hope that nothing bad from happening


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

:ti at people thinking this will cost him career. Stuff like this gets forgotten in weeks. No one gives a shit about Jennifer Lawrence nudes anymore and that was much bigger thing.

Also all this dick talk itt....guess some of us really do watch it for oiled, muscular men :chlol


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sixth said:


> No way I'm reading through 97 pages about Seth Rollins dick. Hopefully Rollins isn't completely screwed. However, this Zahara person is done before she got started.


Supposedly HHH and Vince have an erection for Seth so I'm sure he will keep his job. I think the worst thing that may happen to him is a de-push until this blows over. But yeah, Zahara got involved in something like this before she even really started on NXT so she will be getting future endeavored before her career even started.



Jimshine said:


> Love how half of this debate is about cheating and morals, an the other half is about if seths chubby is big or not lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


:lol

I just can't believe there aren't more "small package" jokes. I'm fucking disappointed.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

exile123 said:


> Supposedly HHH and Vince have an erection for Seth so I'm sure he will keep his job. I think the worst thing that may happen to him is a de-push until this blows over. But yeah, Zahara got involved in something like this before she even really started on NXT so she will be getting future endeavored before her career even started.


Hopefully they keep that erection. Seth has quickly grown on me as my 2nd favorite (Very close to my first).


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*This will be Seth's New Job*:mj2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I want Zahra on my screen more than ever now. Please don't let her be fired.

When/if she ever comes up to NXT, the fans could be brutal though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 0 sympathy for Seth if he didnt want to be with his girlfriend then END IT, don't be a cunt and cheat on her and leave a trail she'll find, this is what karma does. I hope the next girlfriend is far more vigilant. Being cheated on isn't nice it fuckin sucks trust me


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sixth said:


> Hopefully they keep that erection. Seth has quickly grown on me as my 2nd favorite (Very close to my first).


Eh, he is kinda douchy as a person but as a wrestler I would put him in my top 5 right now in WWE, behind DB, Finn Balor, Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens. 

He'll be fine I'm sure. Now as for his chances of salvaging his relationship, I don't like his odds. :lol


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw this posted on another board. Gives a little of the background, and probably helps explains why the fiance might feel so aghast:


> Leighla:
> - Met Seth when he was a dead broke bum Indy wrestler (and fell in love with the broke indy wrestler)
> - Stood by him as he worked part time at a restaurant, got multiple surgeries, wrestled around the world
> - Supported her man once he achieved his dream
> ...


I could see how this might have been a totally rash decision. Like if she saw that photo in his DMs or something, and just said "fuck it" after seeing the private messages & more pics being exchanged between the two of them, and just decided to blast it to the world.

I get the feeling that it was all already there, and she just instinctively, figuratively stuck her middle finger up to the both of them by sending it out to the world.

If it were more planned, rather than a quick, gut, reaction, I feel it would have come across a lot more prepared. She could have _really_ gotten him, if she'd put more thought into it. Definitely could have gotten the court of public opinion more on her side if she aided it with her tale. I mean, if you're gonna get revenge, be downright surgical about it. Leave no stone unturned. This was very piecemeal.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I find this hilarious more than anything now. They're all so stupid.

Those facebook posts his fiancee did were hilarious and definite proof that Seth was cheating. You have to be a complete dumbass to write "I hate my life and my fiancee so much" to another woman. Zahra does look like Seth's type with all those tattoos and stuff. And she's a proven rat now, already banging an main roster guy a few months after being signed. Probably banged a couple of guys to get a WWE contract too :lol

And Seth's fiancee airing their dirty laundry in public :lmao What a crazy bitch.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

exile123 said:


> Eh, he is kinda douchy as a person but as a wrestler I would put him in my top 5 right now in WWE, behind DB, Finn Balor, Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens.
> 
> He'll be fine I'm sure. Now as for his chances of salvaging his relationship, I don't like his odds. :lol


If we are counting NXT guys, then yeah, he takes number 3.
As far as his relationship goes, well, that's not looking so good.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> I want Zahra on my screen more than ever now. Please don't let her be fired.
> 
> When/if she ever comes up to NXT, the fans could be brutal though.


They should give her a homewrecker gimmick.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> Saw this posted on another board. Gives a little of the background, and probably helps explains why the fiance might feel so aghast:
> 
> I could see how this might have been a totally rash decision. Like if she saw that photo in his DMs or something, and just said "fuck it" after seeing the private messages & more pics being exchanged between the two of them, and just decided to blast it to the world.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong posting the pics wasn't an ideal way to handle it but when your with someone thru thick and thin and support them no matter what, and then you get shit on and betrayed in the worst way....only one i feel bad for is poor Leighla and i hope this doesn't put her off dating dor good as there is a good guy out there who wont' be a cheating scumbag


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> I want Zahra on my screen more than ever now. Please don't let her be fired.
> 
> When/if she ever comes up to NXT, the fans could be brutal though.


She isn't even that hot and I'm into women with tats. But she is most likely done in WWE. You don't fuck up that early in your career in WWE. Ask Bram over in TNA. lol



LilOlMe said:


> Saw this posted on another board. Gives a little of the background, and probably helps explains why the fiance might feel so aghast:


Damn, yeah, that makes it even more fucked up. WTF, Seth.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

exile123 said:


> No, someone said that it wasn't her who posted the nudes of Seth on her twitter account. They thought it was hacked too. So she responded saying that it WAS her who posted the nudes of Seth on her account. Get your shit straight. If you are going to comment on things then at least know what you're talking about next time.
> 
> http://www.sescoops.com/seth-rollins-fiance-responds-hack-posts-nude-photos-rollins/
> 
> ...


Oh so she did post revenge porn, great, confirmed crazy bitch. (Y)


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

I don't feel bad for Seth, I won't be shocked of the chick is cut from NXT.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

100 pages about a dick.

I love this fuckin place.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Oh so she did post revenge porn, great, confirmed crazy bitch. (Y)


Ah your first argument didn't work out so you changed it to some other way to put all the blame on her. rofl Confirmed neckbeard.



Simply Flawless said:


> Don't get me wrong posting the pics wasn't an ideal way to handle it but when your with someone thru thick and thin and support them no matter what, and then you get shit on and betrayed in the worst way....only one i feel bad for is poor Leighla and i hope this doesn't put her off dating dor good as there is a good guy out there who wont' be a cheating scumbag


And what is really fucking mind-boggling is that Leighla is like 10 times hotter than Zahara. WTF...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> 100 pages about a dick.
> 
> I love this fuckin place.


And Boobs. Don't forget the Boobs.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> And what is really fucking mind-boggling is that Leighla is like 10 times hotter than Zahara. WTF...



Yup the probably now EX girlfriend is way hotter as she seems a nice humble kind of girl while the girl he was banging kinda looks trashy with all those tats


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> 100 pages about a dick.
> 
> I love this fuckin place.


I'm just waiting for all the hilarious memes to start. This shit will be gold. :lol


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Ill choose Rollins side instead of some crazy bitch any day of the week


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

exile123 said:


> I'm just waiting for all the hilarious memes to start. This shit will be gold. :lol


Already has, there are a few in the Funny Pictures thread.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

exile123 said:


> And what is really fucking mind-boggling is that Leighla is like 10 times hotter than Zahara. WTF...


Just because she is hot doesn't mean she has a likable personality. Keep in mind you're talking about Seth almost marrying this chick and becoming her life partner. 


Revenge porn has no justification, no matter how you look at it. I bet If this was the other way around with Seth posting her nudes on the internet, the reaction would be completely different.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Isnt Obama try a pass a law where shit like this will lead to facing jailtime? As far as the logging into someone elses account online goes?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yup the probably now EX girlfriend is way hotter as she seems a nice humble kind of girl while the girl he was banging kinda looks trashy with all those tats


Eh, personally I'm into the tats but I don't think this particular woman is all that hot compared to the ex-fiancee.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Rollins' girlfriend on the left, Zahra Schrieber on the right. 

Zahra set her instagram to private after people were posting negative comments.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

He shouldn't have cheated. I read that he has done gay porn as well and they won't let Chyna in the HOF? Anyways I wonder if Stone Cold cheated on Debra? Or Stephanie ever cheated on HHH?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Darkod said:


> Just because she is hot doesn't mean she has a likable personality. Keep in mind you're talking about Seth almost marrying this chick and becoming her life partner.
> 
> 
> Revenge porn has no justification, no matter how you look at it. I bet If this was the other way around with Seth posting her nudes on the internet, the reaction would be completely different.


I already said I would have the same opinion if the situation had been reversed. The problem is you are acting like Seth didn't do anything wrong here. Like he was some innocent victim. I bet if she had cheated on him, you be saying "that fucking cheating bitch got what she deserved" or some shit.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rollins girlfriend is gorgeous. He should have just stuck with his hand until he got home to hit that ass again. 

He dun fucked up.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought Zahra's instagram was always private. I followed her once whilst she was private and that was after she was signed with the WWE. Anyway this whole situation is a mess.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Well in, son.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> :ti at people thinking this will cost him career. Stuff like this gets forgotten in weeks. No one gives a shit about Jennifer Lawrence nudes anymore and that was much bigger thing.
> 
> Also all this dick talk itt....guess some of us really do watch it for oiled, muscular men :chlol


Tell that to Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Da fuck, I go to bed early one night and all hell breaks lose.

Seth taking that heel attitude home with him :lmao


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Isnt Obama try a pass a law where shit like this will lead to facing jailtime? As far as the logging into someone elses account online goes?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Uh, there are already laws against hacking.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Appparently Tyler Black in some softcore Porn movie...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I have seen some pictures of him and his (I guess now ex) girlfriend together and they seemed so happy together, you fucked up Seth.

Hope Rollins doesn't get punished by the WWE for this. You know they are like. I don't think I can look at Rollins the same again after seeing a picture of his penis.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

Mainstream Newspapers are writing about the incident.

New York Daily News
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...ins-zahra-schreiber-surface-article-1.2109319

The Independent (UK)
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...-nude-photos-of-zahra-schreiber-10035746.html

Crave Online
http://www.craveonline.com/sports/a...lins-fiancee-posts-nude-photos-online-revenge


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I don't think I can look at Rollins the same again after seeing a picture of his penis.


Dude, when he was on RAW tonight it was hard not to get that image of those pics in my head even though I didn't want to... Some things just shouldn't ever been seen. :lol

I swear if he would have pulled off a small package during the match and Cole said something like "Rollins with the small package" I would still be laughing.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Rollins' girlfriend on the left, Zahra Schrieber on the right.
> 
> Zahra set her instagram to private after people were posting negative comments.


One on the right is hotter. Anyways, as bad as cheating is, airing Seth out like his girlfriend did is a dick move.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

I am interested to see WWE's response to this. This sure as hell ain't PG.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Wwe's knee jerk response will be interesting, fire both of them?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yup the probably now EX girlfriend is way hotter as she seems a nice humble kind of girl while the girl he was banging kinda looks trashy with all those tats


Nice Humble girls wouldn't go posting personal pics on Twitter like a immature little bitch, and then admitting to it in the way she did "I certainly did hahahaha" really? Grow the fuck up and talk your problems out like an adult don't go airing your dirty laundry in public. Cheating or not shes worse than Rollins now for her response to this.

Hopefully Rollins kicks her to the kerb and sues her for everything she has. Lets see her laughing at that.


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah man, to stand there with your tight leggings (ahwell why not call it that), swinging your MITB purse in the air..., whwhehehe, thats brutal.

But ok, seth is a man, does stuff, great wrestler, and becoming one of the best heels in years. So, as a stress reliever, curbstomp your way through the entire roster!


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Too much make-up on these women.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

exile123 said:


> She isn't even that hot and I'm into women with tats. But she is most likely done in WWE. You don't fuck up that early in your career in WWE. Ask Bram over in TNA. lol



Dude, Bram assaulted a police officer.

Zahra got a nude leaked from someone else's account.

Hardly the same thing.

It wouldn't surprise me if she was let go or if she chose to resign but I'm hoping it doesn't happen. The fans slut shaming Lita essentially led to her retirement.


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

Ha: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwes-reaction-to-the-seth-rollins-situation/

So, thats the end of PG!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



> The pictures also appeared on the official WWE website as a result of its automatic stream of wrestler’s social media post


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I really hope this doesn't result in punishment for Seth, he's got so much momentum behind him at the moment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> One on the right is hotter. Anyways, as bad as cheating is, airing Seth out like his girlfriend did is a *dick move*.


It most certainly was. :troll


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

inzenity said:


> Ha: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwes-reaction-to-the-seth-rollins-situation/
> 
> So, thats the end of PG!!!





> WWE is said to be extremely unhappy about the situation with Seth Rollins. The talents were told not to mention anything on social media, in interviews, or anywhere about this.
> 
> It’s one thing to have nude photos of Rollins posted on social media accounts that are not controlled by WWE but the fact that the photos showed up on Rollins feed on his profile page on WWE.com made things worse. I’m told that officials freaked out when they were made aware of this. His feed was completely removed from his profile page on WWE.com. Just for the record, WWE has no control of the contents of their WWE Superstar twitter feeds so none of this falls on them.
> 
> I don’t know this for sure but I would assume that the statement from Rollins on his twitter account was something WWE asked him to put out. The other thing that the company was concerned with is the fact that WWE targets their product to kids and teens I can imagine that some of their partners would not be happy with a story like this getting out


Anyone could write this report.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Didn't see the pics, didn't want to. But why is everyone commenting on his junk size? Is he soft? He could be 12 inches. Is he hard and small? He could hit the sweet spot every thrust and make it feel like 12.

Most of you fools don't know shit about wrestling. VOLOR ME SUPRISED YOU Don't Know ANYTHING About SEX either.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

Must be slow news day. 

You know what this really shows, Bryan being on these mainstream news outlets and magazines means absolutely fucking nothing. It certainly doesn't reflect on his stardom. False overness.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I really hope this doesn't result in punishment for Seth, he's got so much momentum behind him at the moment.


WWE cannot afford too punish/sack him.... he currently has an integral part to the WWE storylines at the moment.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Didn't see the pics, didn't want to. But why is everyone commenting on his junk size? Is he soft? He could be 12 inches. Is he hard and small? He could hit the sweet spot every thrust and make it feel like 12.
> 
> Most of you fools don't know shit about wrestling. VOLOR ME SUPRISED YOU Don't Know ANYTHING About SEX either.


Haha, Rollins marks even needing to defend his dick size now.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Yesterday when I went to Leighla's twitter the only person I followed who follows her was Seth. Now Renee Young follows her too :lol I guess she is a real journalism after all.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

exile123 said:


> StupidSexyFlanders said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I can look at Rollins the same again after seeing a picture of his penis.
> ...


Does he really have a small package.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

I wonder what WWE will do about the whole incident. I just hope it doesn't hurt or affect Rollins too much.

At least everyone will have their eye on this Zahara now to see what she is like (if she is given the chance).

She looks like some bit of gear anyway.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

This will all blow over within a week or two. If Seth tries to cash in that MITB briefcase and loses next week or whenever Lesnar is next on Raw then that wouldn't surprise me at all though :lol 

Hope this doesn't ruin all his momentum now because he is by far the most improved and most ready member of the new generation of stars coming through in The Shield and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Only fair that we get to see the other Shield guys dicks. Then we can really see who the strong one and MVP was out of the three of them :troll

In all seriousness I can see where she is coming from to give a guy 7/8 years of your life and then have them turn around and say they hate their life is enough to make anyone act out. Sure she's made herself look slightly foolish in doing so but he is just as bad if not worse in engaging in these actions to begin with rather than just pulling his fiancée aside and saying "I'm not happy". 

What the fuck is wrong with people today? Why does no one seem to know how to communicate with each other? 

The much wants more mentality, prevalent as ever. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



njcam said:


> WWE cannot afford too punish/sack him.... he currently has an integral part to the WWE storylines at the moment.


They could easily punish Seth by making him job out to Orton and give him a failed cash in attempt on Brock.

Shit like this can ruin Mania plans, just look at what happened to Swagger a couple years back, except that wasn't as explicit as Seth's gaff.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Penises always look smaller on more muscular + taller guys. A dwarf could have a 4 inch cock and everyone would think he's hung like a horse. It was also not a very good angle to judge. No ****.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

I doubt this has any severe implications. Things like this, although they can be avoided are just mistakes that absolutely anybody can make. I understand Seth is in the public eye but nobody knows what happens behind the scenes, having a GF outside of the company, and with the schedule they run with... it's not a suitable foundation for a relationship to blossom.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Seth keeping up the tradition of being the MVP of Raw :lol


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

WWE will come out and say, Seth Rollins' social media accounts were hacked, which brought on retaliation by someone external and that is a private matter.

How they 'Teflon' their way out of their own website showing pictures of Seth Rollins is another hurdle for WWE.

Or perhaps they will not say anything.... act like it never happened.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



House Blackbeard said:


> They could easily punish Seth by making him job out to Orton and give him a failed cash in attempt on Brock.
> 
> Shit like this can ruin Mania plans, just look at what happened to Swagger a couple years back, except that wasn't as explicit as Seth's gaff.


This wasn't illegal or Seths fault really, but he took the pics or let someone... When will people, especially celebs learn to stop doing this??


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



Arca9 said:


> I doubt this has any severe implications. Things like this, although they can be avoided are just mistakes that absolutely anybody can make. I understand Seth is in the public eye but nobody knows what happens behind the scenes, having a GF outside of the company, and with the schedule they run with... it's not a suitable foundation for a relationship to blossom.


:batista3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

Dat mainstream attention! :vince5


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Censored pics. Courtesy of New york daily...


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



House Blackbeard said:


> They could easily punish Seth by making him job out to Orton and give him a failed cash in attempt on Brock


Nah.. you're dreamin'... business as usual.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> Dude, Bram assaulted a police officer.
> 
> Zahra got a nude leaked from someone else's account.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter. You can't fuck up at all when you are just starting because WWE wants to protect their image. Btw, she did a bit more than have nude pics posted. She was involved in adultery and that is something that doesn't fit their PG image.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks12 said:


> Does he really have a small package.


I wish I could say I didn't know the answer to that question but i do. And I'm thinking its probably about average. :lol


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

And Leighla quoting Seth's text messages to Zahra, on facebook...


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

Darkod said:


> Anyone could write this report.


Of course, i was just trying to turn it into something positive, and grasping at straws for that matter:grin2:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks12 said:


> Does he really have a small package.


Average sized package is a more accurate description. :lol

I think some people on here are so thrilled that they may have a larger or similarly sized penis to Seth that they are forgetting the fact that he is Internationally famous TV star and professional Athlete who was banging two very hot women at the same time whilst they are posting on a wrestling forum. 

Others are just simply joking and joining in with the banter. It's fair game now that they seen he is not ''larger than life'' :vince2 

:lol The whole thing is just ridiculous and a gross invasion of privacy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Nice Humble girls wouldn't go posting personal pics on Twitter like a immature little bitch, and then admitting to it in the way she did "I certainly did hahahaha" really? Grow the fuck up and talk your problems out like an adult don't go airing your dirty laundry in public. Cheating or not shes worse than Rollins now for her response to this.
> 
> Hopefully Rollins kicks her to the kerb and sues her for everything she has. Lets see her laughing at that.


Seth isn't innocent in this he CHOSE to be a cheating scumbag this entire situation wouldn't have happened if he hadn't stuck his dick in some other girl and sent her messages he hated his life and his girlfriend. Seth should have handled this like a MAN not a fucking wimp and told his girl "sorry but i dont think we should be together". No he didn't do that he chose to be a cheating cunt and went behind her back. When you get cheated on by a guy who you were with 7/8 years the hurt and pain makes you do things.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys, negative publicity like this will only up a heel's career. "He's a heel to his own fiancee!" 

As to the size of the penis, ever hear of "It's a grower, not a show-er"? Ask women who know about this(not men, you'll get biased opinions) and you'll understand. Not that the size of his dick should matter to us as to how good a wrestler he is and he's one of the best.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

exile123 said:


> I wish I could say I didn't know the answer to that question but i do. And I'm thinking its probably about average. :lol


As someone who has seen a lot of dick i wouldn't say it's small


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



AboveAverageBob said:


> This wasn't illegal or Seths fault really, but he took the pics or let someone... When will people, especially celebs learn to stop doing this??


His actions still lead to explicit images being leaked on a children's website. And there's also the adultrey part.

There will be repercussions! just depends on how severe.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Does he really have a small package.
> ...


I've heard that The Rock has a very big package!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Airing Seth out like his girlfriend did is a dick move.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

Well ,now we know why Seth never was given the appellation "The Big Dog" upon arriving in WWE. It went to Reigns for some reason...hmmm... Vince might know something we dont know.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Punkholic said:


> Gimme dat rep, Shield fangirls!
> 
> https://twitter.com/chaseziggle/status/564966489141161984


Fuck, didn't read the post and clicked I thought that was the naked chick, cannot be unseen.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

Chick has a terrible personality going by the dumb ass tweets she's made.

Seth didn't choose a classy one :lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Guys, negative publicity like this will only up a heel's career. "He's a heel to his own fiancee!"
> 
> As to the size of the penis, ever hear of "It's a grower, not a show-er"? Ask women who know about this(not men, you'll get biased opinions) and you'll understand. Not that the size of his dick should matter to us as to how good a wrestler he is and he's one of the best.


Second paragraph means nothing in this case.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I guess someone on the show (Orton) will be making fun of Seth's small wee-wee very shortly lol...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Well ,now we know why Seth never was given the appellation "The Big Dog" upon arriving in WWE. It went to Reigns for some reason...hmmm... Vince might know something we dont know.


Clearly the air conditioning was on :side:


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Bahahaha


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol 105 pages about Seth Rollins' junk? Anyways, hilarious stuff even if I feel bad for the guy a bit , still he fucked up big time


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

Seth 's career is gonna be fine, they invested too much on him and he's been delivering on almost every show for months now. The one that should be worried is his ex-fiance for doing something illegal, although I don't she'll get punished for this for obvious reasons. After the whole rumble incident and now this, WWE is getting so much attention which can only mean more $$


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Kevin Lockard said:


> I guess someone on the show (Orton) will be making fun of Seth's small wee-wee very shortly lol...


:lol If he ad libs it and Seth responds with his own dig Orton is about the easiest guy on the roster to completely bury in response given his past history. 

This interaction would be gold though if they went off script.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

the story more than likely dies after 48hrs... however if concerned parents and or board members get hold of this. it will get interesting very quickly


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

He was about to do a tripod curbstomp hahaha


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Seth is going to get ribbed so hard for at least a month :lol

Better than getting fired, for sure.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



House Blackbeard said:


> His actions still lead to explicit images being leaked on a children's website. And there's also the adultrey part.
> 
> There will be repercussions! just depends on how severe.


I agree, just saying it's not illegal. Maybe immoral, but that's not for me to say. 

Point is Swagger knew he was breaking the law, I just think allowing these pictures to be taken is dumb for anyone much less a public figure of company geared to children.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*

I have it on good authority that this is the person who hacked Seth Rollins social media account.....


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



SkolVikings94 said:


> :batista3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Well.... I guess we know Zahra Schreiber now*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I agree, just saying it's not illegal. Maybe immoral, but that's not for me to say.
> 
> Point is Swagger knew he was breaking the law, I just think allowing these pictures to be taken is dumb for anyone much less a public figure of company geared to children.


I agree with you, why I had virtually no sympathy for those celebs who complained about the fappening.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Kevin Lockard said:


> I guess someone on the show (Orton) will be making fun of Seth's small wee-wee very shortly lol...


A Genetic Jackhammer he certainly is not lol.


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

https://twitter.com/WWENetwork/status/565003905168596992 

Yeah, good timing by WWE


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

hounted said:


> https://twitter.com/WWENetwork/status/565003905168596992
> 
> Yeah, good timing by WWE


:heston :maury :duck

I'm dying of laughter...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SóniaPortugal said:


> WTH?
> Where did you see that?
> I saw a lot Dean Ambrose fans defending Rollins and hope that nothing bad from happening


Twitter and Facebook man


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> :heston :maury :duck
> 
> I'm dying of laughter...


Are they really that stupid or are they doing it on purpose ? I fucking hope it does not cost him his push .


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kevin Lockard said:


> I guess someone on the show (Orton) will be making fun of Seth's small wee-wee very shortly lol...


Then Seth can get revenge by posting Orton's shower pics on the Titantron

:maury


----------



## ROANREIN (Feb 10, 2015)

Steph is after Seth. The lust in her eyes after Rollins and now that she probably saw his huge SHAFT she must want it inside her. I bet that she begs Hunter to let Rollins get inside her.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

At least I can say good for Seth : Zahra is one hot piece of ass LOL


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I've just came in here to ask for an outline of what happened as I've been off Social Media to deter Raw spoilers and just watched, but in writing for that outline I realised that I don't actually care.

I mean, I know why people care and I don't judge at all for people discussing this, but I had the epiphany whilst writing this post initially.

This is just a dreadful situation - Seth is to blame for cheating on his fiance on a personal level, but on a professional level this would fall on the initial hacker, which was understandably done considering what was going on. WWE has no issue here, and if they suffer for this (Ie, from what I know, of it appearing on their website), then they're hard done by and don't deserve it. 

Just, dreadful. Deplorable from Rollins to do that to his fiance. On a creative, professional level then Seth is at the zenith in the sport for me, but on that personal level, he's a scumbag.


----------



## ROANREIN (Feb 10, 2015)

Bet Steph wants Seth right now. The lust in her eyes after Rollins and now that she probably saw his huge SHAFT she must want it inside her. I bet that she begs Hunter to let Rollins get inside her.


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

108 pages. You sick motherfuckers.

Also, it must be hard to be Seth right now. All this stuff blew up in his face.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Would not be mad at some leaked Orton pics. :tucky


----------



## ROANREIN (Feb 10, 2015)

bet Rollins' indy marks are wanting his dick in their ass. fucking fudge packers.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

exile123 said:


> It doesn't matter. You can't fuck up at all when you are just starting because WWE wants to protect their image. Btw, she did a bit more than have nude pics posted. She was involved in adultery and that is something that doesn't fit their PG image.



It's just adultery, pretty commonplace in WWE.

If she tweeted that herself, they'd be more severe. This just warrants a slap on the wrist, but yeah it is the WWE and they arent above petty things.

But she is also the victim in this and firing her now would earn them some negative publicity. She'll likely be punished but not terminated.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

OK, I'm not trying to read 108 pages of Seth Rollins weewee...

But I'm seeing Seth cheated on his fiance? Wasn't he hacked?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

ROANREIN said:


> bet Rollins' indy marks are wanting his dick in their ass. fucking fudge packers.


:agree: :yum:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A 100 pages dedicated to Seth's dick.

I'm in this thread at 9 in the morning like a morning newspaper...

what is my lack of life :cry


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Honestly I've never saw this much pages in here. :lol


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> It's just adultery, pretty commonplace in WWE.
> 
> If she tweeted that herself, they'd be more severe. This just warrants a slap on the wrist, but yeah it is the WWE and they arent above petty things.
> 
> But she is also the victim in this and firing her now would earn them some negative publicity. She'll likely be punished but not terminated.


I agree , she is the victim as well and by the way do we know how her nude leaked . Obviously it's not Seth , is it his fiancee ?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

VForViper said:


> Would not be mad at some leaked Orton pics. :tucky


If there were Orton leaked dick pics i'd think i'd die and go to heaven

:done


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

That was a really powerful boner.

That zahara girl is gross though. Tattoos are so gross.

Seths fiancée is hot if she would chill on that ridiculous makeup.

Dean Ambrose definately wins the Shield pussy contest. Renee is a damn 10


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Guys, negative publicity like this will only up a heel's career. "He's a heel to his own fiancee!"
> 
> As to the size of the penis, ever hear of "It's a grower, not a show-er"? Ask women who know about this(not men, you'll get biased opinions) and you'll understand. Not that the size of his dick should matter to us as to how good a wrestler he is and he's one of the best.


Apparently you aren't a biologist. That picture was about a "growed" as they get. Rock hard and shiny


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Meanwhile nobody care about this poor guy feelings ? 


https://twitter.com/ChadRuhlig/status/526878277584297984

:HA


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Meanwhile nobody care about this poor guy feelings ?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChadRuhlig/status/526878277584297984
> ...


Oh damn. I wasn't even aware that this broad had a fiance as well. I'd hate to be that guy right now. Damn.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> I agree , she is the victim as well and by the way do we know how her nude leaked . Obviously it's not Seth , is it his fiancee ?


There are two stories of this. Either Seth got hacked, pic was leaked, fiance saw and blew up.

Or the Fiance found out he was cheating, put him on blast by posting the naked pic of Zahra on his instagram and twitter. And then embarrassing him more by posting naked pics.

It might be Leighla because in both her tweet and in the instagram post, Zahra's name is spelled wrong in the exact same way. I think Seth would know how to spell her name since he works with her, texts her and was sexing her :lol

Leighla just might have got into his phone and went ape shit.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Nice Humble girls wouldn't go posting personal pics on Twitter like a immature little bitch, and then admitting to it in the way she did "I certainly did hahahaha" really? Grow the fuck up and talk your problems out like an adult don't go airing your dirty laundry in public. Cheating or not shes worse than Rollins now for her response to this.
> 
> Hopefully Rollins kicks her to the kerb and sues her for everything she has. Lets see her laughing at that.


Youve obviously never been cheated on by someone you love, and if you have and youre saying you "talked it out like an adult" then youre 100% full of shit.

The world found out her fiance hated her and was cheating on her so she got him back. Fuck him.

Oh and "kerb":maisie3


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr Money in the bank should be able to have a little side piece without some wanna be model blowing up his spot.

This Leigha should consider herself lucky to get 50% of that money in the bank dick.

Greedy bitch


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> There are two stories of this. Either Seth got hacked, pic was leaked, fiance saw and blew up.
> 
> Or the Fiance found out he was cheating, put him on blast by posting the naked pic of Zahra on his instagram and twitter. And then embarrassing him more by posting naked pics.
> 
> ...


OK thanks . :wink2: Well if it is Leighla , she is really a bitter bitch .


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope this doesnt force wwe's hand. Trips did just give that whole bullshit reason why chyna cant be in the hof. I could see some pissed off feminists fucking things up for everyone over this... i hope im wrong


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*

Now we'll need a group for Seth's dick too I guess. :toomanykobes


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Darkod said:


> And Leighla quoting Seth's text messages to Zahra, on facebook...



:lmao I love Seth but man he sounds like such a dork if those texts are true. "I hate my life and fiancee, let's run away together!" Wtf? Sounds like a damn angsty teenager :lol Seth officially has no game, so corny.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..As soon as they announced him for HOF I should have known something was gonna go down.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is everyone worked up? It is just a picture of a penis.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

This thread is gold.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> Youve obviously never been cheated on by someone you love, and if you have and youre saying you "talked it out like an adult" then youre 100% full of shit.
> 
> The world found out her fiance hated her and was cheating on her so she got him back. Fuck him.
> 
> Oh and "kerb":maisie3


I have been cheated on I didn't go airing it all out on social media like a immature little bitch. I talked it out with her did we "settle it" not there is no settling it in a situation like that, we yelled and screamed at each other and I eventually decked the guy she cheated on me with. 

It sucks being cheated on but there are better ways to go about things and this bitch has done it the wrong way, by doing this she proves shes just as bad or worse.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

he's giving up


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

LoveHateWWE said:


> :lmao I love Seth but man he sounds like such a dork if those texts are true. "I hate my life and fiancee, let's run away together!" Wtf? Sounds like a damn angsty teenager :lol Seth officially has no game.


I can't tell if he's pussy whipped to hell, or he is gassing this chick up to get in those pants :lol

Hopefully, he doesn't have feelings for this chick. Because I think this girl gonna play him in the end lol Obviously they've been messing for a while. But she had a fiance just this October and her and Seth knew each other for years.

Her (ex?)fiance has to feel some type of way. He probably met Seth before and got smiled in his face :mj2


----------



## ROANREIN (Feb 10, 2015)

Steph is after Seth. The lust in her eyes after Rollins and now that she probably saw his huge SHAFT she must want it inside her. I bet that she begs Hunter to let Rollins get inside her.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just saw the pics and omfg.

Private me, reporting for sploosh.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Non-issue other than Seth maybe gets punished some what for not having a stronger password or something. Why should his finance have access to his work twitter account? 

Other than that - HHH was engaged to Chyna while screwing around with Stephanie for crying out loud. 

If anything, the wwe could go after the finance for posting nude photo's on their twitter account - I mean Seth Rollins is a wwe trademarked character and their product is targeted at kids - so this scorned woman decided to post nude pics for kids to see. 

And if the law gets involved the only person who could be in any legal jeopardy is the scorned fiancee here.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

LoveHateWWE said:


> :lmao I love Seth but man he sounds like such a dork if those texts are true. "I hate my life and fiancee, let's run away together!" Wtf? Sounds like a damn angsty teenager :lol Seth officially has no game, so corny.


No game? Clearly he is finding success with whatever he is doing to the ladies. :rollins


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes his fiancee obviously blew off the deep end here but that still doesn't excuse Seth cheating. And you can say 'well they're on the road, surrounding by hot guys and gals, it's bound to happen'... shit no it's not, have some damn self control. I think the guy is an awesome talent but an explanation is not an excuse. 

On a related note, not that I'm normally one to compare... I'm bigger than Rollins. bama


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think anyone is excusing that Seth cheated on his what I can only assume is now ex fiancee, but the fact is that cheating isn't illegal, revenge porn, on the other hand, is.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Those of you commentating on the size of Seth's dick, just remember that "BIG" Titus O'Neil leaked a pic of his dick some time back too by accident and believe it or not it was smaller than Seth's, I don't know if that is a result of steroids or whatever but yeah..just bare that in mind!


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

Think seth might have to job to randy at mania now


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, so any more pics got leaked of the NXT diva


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't mess with a woman scorned. Rollins has learned it the tough way to be a bit more respectful when it comes to his fiancé, while Zahara will probably get a rep backstage too, not great for a new girl in WWE. 

He will get slagged in a jokey way when it comes to smarky crowds. But he won't be punished by the WWE .


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> On a related note, not that I'm normally one to compare... I'm bigger than Rollins. bama


Congrats. Post us all a full body shot and then another of your girlfriend. 

Then you can more accurately compare yourself to Rollins. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Non-issue other than Seth maybe gets punished some what for not having a stronger password or something. Why should his finance have access to his work twitter account?


Stronger password - RomanReigns.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well one plus that might come out of this is that hopefully the WWE will shut the fuck up about Twitter already.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I am wondering why people are claiming that Seth's fiancee was the one that hacked his accounts and posted the picture of that girl? What lead them to this conclusion?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

can't wait to see the signs at Raw next week. :ti


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Youve obviously never been cheated on by someone you love, and if you have and youre saying you "talked it out like an adult" then youre 100% full of shit.
> 
> The world found out her fiance hated her and was cheating on her so she got him back. Fuck him.
> 
> Oh and "kerb":maisie3




But the world didn't find out until Leighla decided to go public.

What a strange world where cheating on someone is more heinous than leaking a nude pic to the internet for thousands of people to see, effectively jeopardizing their career.

I'll never understand people justifying this behaviour. Seth was an asshole for cheating, his ex isn't making herself look any good with this shit as well.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol what sort of ****'s are commenting on the size of Seth's d*ck? Haters, that's who.

I'm just glad for Seth that the leaked pics weren't of him whilst he was...........

S 
A
W
F
T

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWFT


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> I am wondering why people are claiming that Seth's fiancee was the one that hacked his accounts and posted the picture of that girl? What lead them to this conclusion?


She admitted to posting his dick pics. No idea about the NXT girl.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> I am wondering why people are claiming that Seth's fiancee was the one that hacked his accounts and posted the picture of that girl? What lead them to this conclusion?


I was asking myself the same question , apparently she wrote the other girl name in her tweet with the same mistake than in the nude . And the fact that who else would it be if it is not her .


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Shagger Rollins


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> The fact that she admitted to it on twitter.


No, as far as I understand she admitted to posting Seth's nude on her own account. I'm talking about the girl's nude.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> No, as far as I understand she admitted to posting Seth's nude.


Yeah I realized that the second after I posted.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> Can't believe all the legal bullshit being talked here, and people defending the whore involved (Zahara?) as well as rollins.. Typical blame the victim mentality. Rollins is the scumbag here and the only victim is his fiance whose life was shattered today by what he did (as well as the boyfriend or husband of the slut involved).
> 
> There will not be any lawsuit, the last thing WWE wants to do is call more attention to this situation, and they have no case. The whole thing was instigated by Rollins posting a nude pic of the girl he was cheating with. They would get shut down when a jury sees that, and sees big corporation trying to go after the victim in order to protect their adulterer employee who caused the whole thing.


If you think that Seth Rollins, who has been an ultimate company man, posted a nude pic of a coworker as Raw was going on the air...well, you probably can't be helped as a human being. Jesus Christ...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The One Man Gang said:


> can't wait to see the signs at Raw next week. :ti


Rollins screwed Rollins....and Zahra.

>


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Youve obviously never been cheated on by someone you love, and if you have and youre saying you "talked it out like an adult" then youre 100% full of shit.
> 
> The world found out her fiance hated her and was cheating on her so she got him back. Fuck him.
> 
> Oh and "kerb":maisie3


The world found out? No, no one would've known if she didn't tell everyone on twitter. Fuck her, she's as mature as a 15 year old. Would love to see her get fucked by the law over this. Leaking two people's nudes? Good luck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

mattheel said:


> If you think that Seth Rollins, who has been an ultimate company man, posted a nude pic of a coworker as Raw was going on the air...well, you probably can't be helped as a human being. Jesus Christ...


There was some speculation that he stupidly posted it as private where ever he was storing his pictures and it automatically showed up on his twitter feed. I don't have a twitter so I don't know how it works but I'm assuming that is what he was implying.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't even wanna start on the question how fuckin stupid you are to take nudes with your face on it when you are some kind of celebrity.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Why are people surprised at wrestling fans blaming the female victim?

Seth cheated, he got what he deserved. If he didn't want this to happen then he should have called it off with his girl or proposed an open relationship.

If it was Seth that was cheated on and he posted nudes of her that she was sending to another guy, Seth would be heavily supported, but since it's the other way round the wrestling fans are attacking the real victim who is probably going through a lot emotionally right now.

People like these make me ashamed to be a wrestling fan and don't get me started on those blaming Nancy Benoit for Chris killing her and Daniel, or accusing Nancy of killing her family and framing Chris.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

LoveHateWWE said:


> :lmao I love Seth but man he sounds like such a dork if those texts are true. "I hate my life and fiancee, let's run away together!" Wtf? Sounds like a damn angsty teenager :lol *Seth officially has no game,* so corny.


Doesn't matter, had sex


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> No, as far as I understand she admitted to posting Seth's nude on her own account. I'm talking about the girl's nude.



I was a bit confused too but then I got to thinking:

1. Zahra's nude pic shows up on Seth's Twitter, Facebook and Instagram. Now, in all these sites, her name is misspelled as Zahara.

2. Rollins' girlfriend comments on the pic saying "This is so amusing hahaha". Keep in mind she hasn't tweeted anything since December 2013. More than a year.

3. Rollins' gf tweets his dick pics with the caption Zahara. Misspelled again. And she confirms she tweeted the dick pics.

Now we can assume, it was just a knee jerk reaction and she wasn't behind the Zahra nude pic leak. That would imply she wasn't aware of the affair.

BUT then she goes on Facebook and posts the text messages between Seth and Zahra, so she clearly was aware of what's going on, and after more than a year long absence on Twitter, just happened to comment on the nude pic and leak one of Rollins' own? I call BS.

I'm 100% positive she's behind Zahra's nude pic leak as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonder if the NXT special tomorrow will product any humorous chants. :westbrook5

Then again, those shows are usually entertaining time-to-bottom so no real time for "off-topic" chants.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Why are people surprised at wrestling fans blaming the female victim?
> 
> Seth cheated, he got what he deserved. If he didn't want this to happen then he should have called it off with his girl or proposed an open relationship.
> 
> ...


No , you got it the wrong way , if Seth had been the one to leak nudes of his GF after she cheated , he would have been litterally crucified and rightfully so . The female victim is being blamed because her reaction to the dick move of Seth was to break the law and do revenge porn .


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

thingstoponder said:


> The world found out? No, no one would've known if she didn't tell everyone on twitter. Fuck her, she's as mature as a 15 year old. Would love to see her get fucked by the law over this. Leaking two people's nudes? Good luck.


Judging by his fiances posts and stuff since yesterday, she seems like a really dumb floozy. If she was smart, she'd have stuck it out, got married, then gone after his money. Her only fame now will be Mr. Money In The Bank's former slam piece and have nothing to show for it. :bitchplz


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..Those of you commentating on the size of Seth's dick, just remember that "BIG" Titus O'Neil leaked a pic of his dick some time back too by accident and believe it or not it was smaller than Seth's, I don't know if that is a result of steroids or whatever but yeah..just bare that in mind!


Thats cause dick size doesn't correlate to height, shoe size, or any of that nonsense.

You can be 7 ft tall with micropenis, 6 ft tall with a normal one, or 5 ft tall with a Pringles Can for a dick.

In the end it doesn't really matter. People are just making fun of him/ribbing him because when you put what happened into perspective, holy shit

Dick size is just a silly pride thing.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yes his fiancee obviously blew off the deep end here but that still doesn't excuse Seth cheating. And you can say 'well they're on the road, surrounding by hot guys and gals, it's bound to happen'... shit no it's not, have some damn self control. I think the guy is an awesome talent but an explanation is not an excuse.
> 
> On a related note, not that I'm normally one to compare... I'm bigger than Rollins. bama


We're talking about 300+ days on the road, not a 2 week vacation. It doesn't take huge math skills to figure out that he's home on average 1 day a week. Show me an attractive guy of his age who's OK with getting laid once a week? And also, 1 day a week is an average, which means sometimes he's home for 3 or 4 days in a row and sometimes he's not home for 3 weeks.

I don't wanna defend the guy, because cheating is a very bad and hurtful thing to do. But honestly what did his girlfriend expect? IMO, these guys shouldn't really have girlfriends back home, because they're either cheating bastards or guys who get laid four times a month. Both pretty depressing. That's why I totally understand Bryan and Brie, and other real-life wrestling couples and I think WWE banning these relationships between talent is a real dick move.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Zarra said:


> I don't even wanna start on the question how fuckin stupid you are to take nudes with your face on it when you are some kind of celebrity.


Do they ever learn. 

I'm surprised at people defending a guy who cheated on his finance and they given her hell for acting that way. "please think about their careers" Rollins will be fine he's not the first wrestler to mess about behind his partners back , the other chick might be canned or her debut might be pushed back. She should have learned not to fuck around with another woman's man. Plus her man will give her shit.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> I was a bit confused too but then I got to thinking:
> 
> 1. Zahra's nude pic shows up on Seth's Twitter, Facebook and Instagram. Now, in all these sites, her name is misspelled as Zahara.
> 
> ...


Well done Sherlock . >


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Do they ever learn.
> 
> I'm surprised at people defending a guy who cheated on his finance


I wish I was clever enough in the morning to crack a worthy joke to this honest mistake but fuck its too early

*sips coffee, peruses thread like morning news*


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Reign Man said:


> Why are people surprised at wrestling fans blaming the female victim?
> 
> Seth cheated, he got what he deserved. If he didn't want this to happen then he should have called it off with his girl or proposed an open relationship.
> 
> ...


You disgust me you know, I'm physically disgusted right now.

If it was the other way around and Seth _*illegally*_ hacked her account and posted private pictures on the internet he would get fucking lynched worse than what she is now.

Like it or not, there is cheating and then there is trying to ruin a persons life by illegally hacking and spreading nude pics.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> I was a bit confused too but then I got to thinking:
> 
> 1. Zahra's nude pic shows up on Seth's Twitter, Facebook and Instagram. Now, in all these sites, her name is misspelled as Zahara.
> 
> ...


Yeah, exactly what I was saying. This smells like she planned all of this. She simply was pissed and out to ruin him. And the way she posted the instagram pic by acting like he wrote message? It was a heart eyes face with Zahra's name spelled wrong next to it?

Yeah, she tried to make it seem like Seth mistakenly posted it that and then she swooped in with her "reaction."

Like you said, she had all this info already. She posted Seth's quotes from the texts quickly after on her friend's facebook.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> Why are people surprised at wrestling fans blaming the female victim?
> 
> Seth cheated, he got what he deserved. If he didn't want this to happen then he should have called it off with his girl or proposed an open relationship.
> 
> ...


Get your head out of your ass. Life isn't always as easy as just calling it off so you can fuck other people. 

What he did was bad from a moral standpoint given the committed nature of his relationship but he did not broadcast this to thousands of people on the internet or hack into an account and post highly personal materials for everyone to see. 

He cheated on his girlfriend. That is all. It was a private matter and it should have been dealt with internally between the two of them. 

And Yes if Seth had been the one to post pics like she had done I'd think he was a fucking immature idiot as well and to be honest he probably still is. 

Dick pics? :lol They still should not have been put online for the world to see.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Louaja89 said:


> No , you got it the wrong way , if Seth had been the one to leak nudes of his GF after she cheated , he would have been litterally crucified and rightfully so . The female victim is being blamed because her reaction to the dick move of Seth was to break the law and do revenge porn .


Nope, lots of these wrestling fans are probably mentally ill and most seem to be misogynistic. Hulk Hogan cheated on his wife but I never see wrestling fans calling him out on it but when Linda cheated they acted like she was the worst person imaginable.

Anybody who cheats deserves to be shamed, there's really no excuse for it. People don't have to side with someone no matter what they do just because they like their character they portray on tv.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You know, over in the Raw thread on page 12 when I made that post with Paige and Noelle Foley's tweets to each other, I started it with "Internet>Raw"

Little did I know how that would forecast the entire night


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Xchamp said:


> We're talking about 300+ days on the road, not a 2 week vacation. It doesn't take huge math skills to figure out that he's home on average 1 day a week. Show me an attractive guy of his age who's OK with getting laid once a week? And also, 1 day a week is an average, which means sometimes he's home for 3 or 4 days in a row and sometimes he's not home for 3 weeks.
> 
> I don't wanna defend the guy, because cheating is a very bad and hurtful thing to do. But honestly what did his girlfriend expect? IMO, these guys shouldn't really have girlfriends back home, because they're either cheating bastards or guys who get laid four times a month. Both pretty depressing. That's why I totally understand Bryan and Brie, and other real-life wrestling couples and I think WWE banning these relationships between talent is a real dick move.


Well if he doesn't love her, have the decency to break up with her and screw around all he likes. Sounds like you are defending him, She should be expecting a faithful spouse, not every guy is screwing around on their wives or girlfriends in the wrestling business. All he has to say is "NO" not a cery hard word to say if you have a partner and you love them. Rollins comes off like a dick who wanted his fun without his girl finding out, but all I care about is his work and he's great at that.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

The One Man Gang said:


> can't wait to see the signs at Raw next week. :ti


They'll most likely be confiscated on the spot.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

This was obviously work of :reigns in order to sabotage emergency Mania plans. I fully expect Bryan to have an..."accident" in the upcoming weeks. No one is saving you from the Reigns revolution. YOU BETTER BLEE DAT.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Xchamp said:


> We're talking about 300+ days on the road, not a 2 week vacation. It doesn't take huge math skills to figure out that he's home on average 1 day a week. Show me an attractive guy of his age who's OK with getting laid once a week? And also, 1 day a week is an average, which means sometimes he's home for 3 or 4 days in a row and sometimes he's not home for 3 weeks.
> 
> I don't wanna defend the guy, because cheating is a very bad and hurtful thing to do. But honestly what did his girlfriend expect? IMO, these guys shouldn't really have girlfriends back home, because they're either cheating bastards or guys who get laid four times a month. Both pretty depressing. That's why I totally understand Bryan and Brie, and other real-life wrestling couples and I think WWE banning these relationships between talent is a real dick move.


I think that it's best to have a road wife if you're in WWE but Zahra Schrieber doesn't travel with the main roster. She hasn't even debuted in NXT yet. So it's not like this is something that happened while they were travelling together. 

Maybe he was planning ahead. I don't understand why he didn't just dump his girlfriend before this happened.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Genking48 said:


> You disgust me you know, I'm physically disgusted right now.
> 
> If it was the other way around and Seth _*illegally*_ hacked her account and posted private pictures on the internet he would get fucking lynched worse than what she is now.
> 
> Like it or not, there is cheating and then there is trying to ruin a persons life by illegally hacking and spreading nude pics.


That's right just gloss over my sentence about Benoit and try and tell me that wrestling fans will automatically go against someone for doing something illegal.

Are you trying to tell me that fans justifying murder and supporting a child killer is acceptable but them even trying to side with someone who sent a picture of someone's penis would be reprehensible?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, exactly what I was saying. This smells like she planned all of this. She simply was pissed and out to ruin him. And the way she posted the instagram pic by acting like he wrote message? It was a heart eyes face with Zahra's name spelled wrong next to it?
> 
> Yeah, she tried to make it seem like Seth mistakenly posted it that and then she swooped in with her "reaction."
> 
> Like you said, she had all this info already. She posted Seth's quotes from the texts quickly after on her friend's facebook.



Cold blooded but dumb. Had she just posted those texts or something, she'd get a lot more sympathy.

Instead she leaked another two people's nudes, tried to pull it off like Seth mistakenly leaked the first pic and actually admitted leaking the dick pics.

Stupid.

Or she could have just tweeted Zahra's nude pic from Seth's account and not done anything further, that'd be pretty damaging to his reputation and she'd still be a more sympathetic figure which is what she was aiming to do.

Not that Rollins taking dick pics with his face visible is smart either :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Cold blooded but dumb. Had she just posted those texts or something, she'd get a lot more sympathy.
> 
> Instead she leaked another two people's nudes, tried to pull it off like Seth mistakenly leaked the first pic and actually admitted leaking the dick pics.
> 
> ...


Yeah, she went too far. But you know how some women get when they're pissed. Rampage mode :lol

And psh, this is Seth Rollins. The dude who is a bit narcissistic and is very proud of his body and looks. You know damn well he had to have his face in the pics 

Rookie move for sure though :no:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Xchamp said:


> I think WWE banning these relationships between talent is a real dick move.


*They didn't. They banned staff and talent relationships to avoid a conflict of interest, ie people getting undeserved pushes and promotions.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Annihilus said:


> Translation: "I'm sorry.. that I got caught". typical scumbag, he isnt sorry that he was cheating on his fiance. Shifts blame to the only victim in the situation as if what she did was unprovoked.
> 
> He won't be "buried" for this because most people in power in WWE are also adulterers and don't look down on it.. they pushed Edge after he cheated with Lita. They pushed Punk/AJ after also ironically cheating _on_ Lita.


Here's more for you :


*EVERYONE IN THE WWE CHEATS ON EACH OTHER.*

This isn't anything new. :shrug


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Still no Big Dick Johnson joke? 


I guess we found the new gimmick for Rollins. For a few ppl it might be Small Dick Rollins (oh yeah, everyone has shlongs like Long Dong Silver), Average/Normal Dick Rollins or staying on Big Dick Rollins.

Topic: It's not fair to any of the involved people to prejudice them, until we know the full story. 

Hi btw.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> People are just going to side with Seth because they like him as a wrestler? I'm really ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes. This is the mentality of wrestling fans.
> 
> I am 100% on the side of his fiance. Hopefully this will mean a depush for Seth. His promos never really got better anyway as some people say.


You're crucifying him because you don't like him. No difference. Stop being a hypocrite.

The truth is that all 3 parties are wrong. Seth was wrong for cheating. If he was so unhappy, he should have left her. 

His fiancé was wrong for leaking nude photos of him and another women who are public figures. Being cheated on is no excuse to behave in such ways. In fact, what she did is absolutely against the law in numerous states.

Zahra was wrong for banging a dude she probably knew was in a relationship.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The fact that she posted the pictures using multiple accounts shows what kind of nut job she is. Like RAVEN said,

She leaks Zahras nudes on Seths account to make it look like Seth posted it, then the "Victim" retaliates to his tweet by posting his nudes as revenge. The entire thing is stupid and poorly thought out.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Reign Man said:


> That's right just gloss over my sentence about Benoit and try and tell me that wrestling fans will automatically go against someone for doing something illegal.
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that fans justifying murder and supporting a child killer is acceptable but them even trying to side with someone who sent a picture of someone's penis would be reprehensible?


No I'm glossing over your Benoit sentence because I've never seen a wrestling fan blame it on Nancy, I've seen them blame other people than Chris but never Nancy.

And siding with, are you kidding me, no one is siding with Rollins, everyone knows it's a scummy thing to do what he did, but he broke no law, his fiancee however commenced in posting nude pictures on his twitter (which she hacked) this is illegal, against the law.

You can try and make her the victim all you want but fact is that Seth broke no laws, she did mate, sorry if this ruins your point so much you have to bring murderers into it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Chael Sonnen joins Wrestling Forum to discuss Rollins' dick.

2015 off to a great start already :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Looks like Leighla deleted the tweet where she admits to posting the nude tweet of Seth. Probably too late homegirl.
> 
> But that by itself has to mean something.


She probably doesn't realize that those "Deleted tweets" can EASILY be undeleted by the feds.

She's FUCKED, Period.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Never understood the fascination with wrestlers personal lives.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

looper007 said:


> Well if he doesn't love her, have the decency to break up with her and screw around all he likes. Sounds like you are defending him, She should be expecting a faithful spouse, not every guy is screwing around on their wives or girlfriends in the wrestling business. All he has to say is "NO" not a cery hard word to say if you have a partner and you love them. Rollins comes off like a dick who wanted his fun without his girl finding out, but all I care about is his work and he's great at that.


Well, it's sad but unfortunately it doesn't really work like that these days. (coming from a guy who once got cheated on after 4 years of a relationship)

Btw are we sure she wasn't banging someone behind Seth's back too?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

SonnenChael said:


> Topic: It's not fair to any of the involved people to prejudice them, until we know the full story.
> 
> Hi btw.


I agree. I think people are taking it a little overboard in their defense for Seth. The theory behind the fiancee hacking his accounts needs to be proven first. It may as well have been just her reaction to this rather than a planned thing. We really don't know yet.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Protokletos said:


> I don't think anybody is concerned that the WWE would bury him for cheating on his fiance. However, the WWE could slow down his push for forcing them to perhaps apologize, or at least perform some damage control, because of the kids that may have seen the photos.


He shouldn't have to apologize for something SOMEONE ELSE did, you know?


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



glenwo2 said:


> Here's more for you :
> 
> 
> *EVERYONE IN THE WWE CHEATS ON EACH OTHER.*
> ...


And it's because of close mindedness like this that wrestlers get bad rep and issues with their families.

Not everybody is the same and not everybody is going to do the same things as everybody else.

You hear about these cheaters in the business because it's bound to garner attention, reports on wrestlers not cheating isn't interesting to most people. I'm sure there are faithful people in the business and are very committed to their partners.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> I agree. I think people are taking it a little overboard in their defense for Seth. The theory behind the fiancee hacking his accounts needs to be proven first. It may as well have been just her reaction to this rather than a planned thing. We really don't know yet.


The same misspelling of Zahras name is used in both tweets.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> The fact that she posted the pictures using multiple accounts shows what kind of nut job she is. Like RAVEN said,
> 
> She leaks Zahras nudes on Seths account to make it look like Seth posted it, then the "Victim" retaliates to his tweet by posting his nudes as revenge. The entire thing is stupid and poorly thought out.


Yeah, the spelling of Zahra's name gave that away. Leighla spelled it like Zaharah or some shit. The same way the one on instagram was spelled. I'm pretty sure Seth would know how to properly spell her name since they knew each other for years, was fucking, work together and text.

And like I said, the fact she got on her friend's facebook posting shit Seth said during the text messages tells me she already knew this. If she just found out by twitter, how she know all of this??

And look at this, they talked about this HOURS before the leak.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

lol at the few of you who are mad at Seth's girlfriend.

*Yes, she went overboard...* but what she probably felt was pain, mistrust and flat out disgusted with Rollins.

Tons of people cheat, and its a pathetic thing...maybe next time Seth shouldn't have nudes of girls (WHO AREN'T his GF) on his phone...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Legion103 said:


> lol at the few of you who are mad at Seth's girlfriend.
> 
> *Yes, she went overboard...* but what she probably felt was pain, mistrust and flat out disgusted with Rollins.
> 
> Tons of people cheat, and its a pathetic thing...maybe next time Seth shouldn't have nudes of girls (WHO AREN'T his GF) on his phone...


I'd feel those very same emotions if I were cheated on. I'd wish the worst for my cheater.

But the difference is I have enough maturity not to go around leaking her personal life in an attempt to get back and ruin her.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Xchamp said:


> Well, it's sad but unfortunately it doesn't really work like that these days. (coming from a guy who once got cheated on after 4 years of a relationship)
> 
> Btw are we sure she wasn't banging someone behind Seth's back too?


right on brother.



glenwo2 said:


> He shouldn't have to apologize for something SOMEONE ELSE did, you know?


He cheated...that's an apology in it's own self tho.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I see you Detective Wynter bama*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:buried


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> I'd feel those very same emotions if I were cheated on. I'd wish the worst for my cheater.
> 
> But the difference is I have enough maturity not to go around leaking her personal life in an attempt to get back and ruin her.


Did she really ruin her personal life? Think about Rollin's girlfriends personal life is now...

the amount of embarrassment she feels is probably thru the roof...

not to mention the pain, and how hurt she is that the guy she "loves" did that to her...

*___________________________________*

Should she have posted another girls nudes? No...

but I don't fault her for doing so.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I see you Detective Wynter bama*



All thanks to my detective work first ositivity


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I see you Detective Wynter bama*


She ain't low :lol This chick calculated this shit. She made sure it happened right on Raw time too :lmao


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Genking48 said:


> No I'm glossing over your Benoit sentence because I've never seen a wrestling fan blame it on Nancy, I've seen them blame other people than Chris but never Nancy.
> 
> And siding with, are you kidding me, no one is siding with Rollins, everyone knows it's a scummy thing to do what he did, but he broke no law, his fiancee however commenced in posting nude pictures on his twitter (which she hacked) this is illegal, against the law.
> 
> You can try and make her the victim all you want but fact is that Seth broke no laws, she did mate, sorry if this ruins your point so much you have to bring murderers into it.


Don't bother getting into this whole idiotic law vs morality argument, total cop-out. 

We know that there are laws out there that allow absolutely despicable behavior while things that should not be crimes and don't hurt anybody or anything are basically tickets to a jail cell.

What happened with Seth was instant karma if he's stupid to cheat on his lady and disrespect and humiliate her and leaves all the evidence in a way that isn't secure then he deserves the consequences.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Legion103 said:


> Did she really ruin her personal life? Think about Rollin's girlfriends personal life is now...
> 
> the amount of embarrassment she feels is probably thru the roof...
> 
> ...


I meant ruin the cheaters life. Rollins is a top guy in a PG company. Sending out his nude pictures could have caused some huge issues. Hopefully this whole thing blows over and WWE just ignores it.

Like I said I'd feel all of those emotions as well, I'd just have the composure not to leak nudes for revenge.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> All thanks to my detective work first ositivity


Lies! I was already saying that before your post :homer2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


:jordan4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legion103 said:


> Did she really ruin her personal life? Think about Rollin's girlfriends personal life is now...
> 
> the amount of embarrassment she feels is probably thru the roof...
> 
> ...


I don't know how you can't fault her for doing so. She did it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> All thanks to my detective work first ositivity


*YOU'RE CHEATING ON ALEXA WITH ZAHRA TOO? @Tommy-V and @Lumpy McRighteous SEIZE HIM FOR TREASON!!!*


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Some of you people...Listen, Seth cheated. Is it a nice thing to do? No. Who fucking cares though? Men and women have been doing it for fucking ages. Ultimately it is a private matter. His dumb bitch of an ex fiancé decided to make it a public matter.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

When they said Rollins was replacing Batista in Evolution, i didn't expect it to go like this...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

All I know. She obviously wasn't a chick to play with lol She premeditated this shit :lmao

She was out to kill his whole image :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *YOU'RE CHEATING ON ALEXA WITH ZAHRA TOO? @Tommy-V and @Lumpy McRighteous SEIZE HIM FOR TREASON!!!*



Don't you go all moral police on me BBR :kobe

I'm on the Sasha train as well btw :woo


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

As atrocious as this is for all parties involved, if this was the 90's Russo would probably have Zahra called up for tonight's Smackdown and book Rollins in a nudes on a pole match. They'd ride this all the way to Mania :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> And look at this, they talked about this HOURS before the leak.


Case cracked, no way they'd discuss this hours before the leak and than have it magically appear on Rollins accounts.



SonnenChael said:


> Hi btw.


Hi Chael


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Reign Man said:


> Don't bother getting into this whole idiotic law vs morality argument, *total cop-out*.
> 
> We know that there are laws out there that allow absolutely despicable behavior while things that should not be crimes and don't hurt anybody or anything are basically tickets to a jail cell.
> 
> What happened with Seth was instant karma if he's stupid to cheat on his lady and *disrespect and humiliate her and leaves all the evidence in a way that isn't secure then he deserves the consequences*.


All in all, "everything is fair game if it isn't secure enough and you feel like you have a good reason"

Alrighty then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She probably lost it because she realized her lifestyle is about to take a major hit and she's no longer going to be living off of the salary of a WWE wrestler and now has to live off of her salary, and I believe she is a hairdresser or something.

Quite the lifestyle hit for her.

:ti


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Where are the pics?

Edit: just saw them LOL that chick is damn hot


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

FireCena555 said:


> I hope he gets released.



If Cena didn't get released for his antics...


If Orton didn't get released for failing the Wellness Policy for the 50th time....



Answer : He's not getting released. lol.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> She probably lost it because she realized her lifestyle is about to take a major hit and she's no longer going to be living off of the salary of a WWE wrestler and now has to live off of her salary, and I believe she is a hairdresser or something.
> 
> Quite the lifestyle hit for her.
> 
> :ti


There was an interview at Mania last year where Seth had his girl with him. And you can tell she didn't want to be there. And Seth was like she didn't like all the fans coming up to them and stuff. And he basically went, she will be fine once I give her my credit card.

He played it off as a joke, but he might have been low key shading lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ravensflock88 said:


> its killer to be cheated on by someone you love and trust. ive seen it destroy people. people lash out. she also found messages saying "i love you so much" "i hate my life and i hate my fiance. i just wanna run away with you" "i cant stop thinking about you and your sleepy voice. i love you so fucking much. youre the best thing that has ever happened to me". Reading stuff like that brings it to another level. Especially if her friends are fueling the fire. We dont know the full story. she lashed out in a shitty way no doubt but lets not pretend like her world may or may not been seriously shattered. 7 year relationship right? *shell probably calm down and regret it but its too late. hope this doesnt effect his career.*
> 
> edit
> 
> my post includes the messages she posted while talking to her friend on facebook.


It won't although I see his push being slowed down considerably this next month or so. 

And she'll regret it, alright....She has no clue as to what's in store for her in a legal sense. NO F'N CLUE.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> People are just going to side with Seth because they like him as a wrestler? I'm really ashamed to be a wrestling fan sometimes. This is the mentality of wrestling fans.
> 
> I am 100% on the side of his fiance. Hopefully this will mean a depush for Seth. His promos never really got better anyway as some people say.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you would rather they depush Seth because you're not a fan, not because of what he did.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> Some of you people...Listen, Seth cheated. Is it a nice thing to do? No. Who fucking cares though? Men and women have been doing it for fucking ages. Ultimately it is a private matter. His dumb bitch of an ex fiancé decided to make it a public matter.


The girl was hurt, dude. How long has she invested in Rollins? And was ready to marry him? What if she figured it out on wedding day, or after? She reacted like probably some other angry people would. Some would even do worse than this. 

Also is it confirmed she was the hacker? people talking her breaking the law. Did she hack the account and share pics of that Zahra chick? I don't think she hacked his phone to obtain these pics of Rollins that Rollins probably gave to her for their own use. I'm not entirely sure if she had the other chick's photos to display.

Also, if those texts are real, Rollins girl has even more reason to be pissed off. lol what is truly confirmed? :lol before my ignorant ass goes any further


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been laughing my ass off at this since last night. 

Welcome to the reality era, WWE. Let's see how you handle this one. I think it could add a lot to his character, like Edge, but we're in the PG world now so they can't mention it. But, on the other hand, the fans know and we're probably going to give him a *snicker* hard time *chuckle* about it. Or, it could just blow over and not be a big deal at the end of the day.

But right now? This is the funniest shit I've seen in wrestling. Seth Rollins taking dat big ass L. 

First of all, don't save nudes on your damn phone. Dropbox that shit. Then put a password on the app on top of having a password for your Dropbox. 

Secondly, if you're texting a sidebitch, you gotta rename her something stupid in your phone like "Ted" or "Carlton" lol. 

I don't think he deserves to get buried over this, but some kind of punishment for being this stupid is in order. If I were WWE, I'd have him taken off TV.

Just have Orton show up coked out and kill him off for a few weeks. Seth doesn't even need to say a word. Bring Rollins back before Mania and set up the match then and hope this blows over by then.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The girl was hurt, dude. How long has she invested in Rollins? And was ready to marry him? What if she figured it out on wedding day, or after? She reacted like probably some other angry people would. Some would even do worse than this.
> 
> Also is it confirmed she was the hacker? people talking her breaking the law. Did she hack the account and share pics that Rollins GAVE to her privately? I don't think she hacked his phone to obtain these pics that Rollins probably gave to her for their own use. I'm not entirely sure if she had the other chick's photos to display.
> 
> Also, if those texts are real, Rollins girl has even more reason to be pissed off. lol what is truly confirmed? :lol before my ignorant ass goes any further


Actually, it seems she set him up. Her and her friend were talking about those texts like 10 or more hours before the leak happened.

She knew about this already and her "reaction" with the Seth nudes were pretty much fake. What are the chances of them talking about Seth's cheating and then his account suddenly posts a nude pic of Zahra with her named spelled wrong? Spelled the exact way his fiance mistakenly spells it??


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth is a better athlete then me, has a better body then me, might even be better looking, but at the end of the day my dick is bigger than his. AND THAT IT IS ALL THAT MATTERS!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



glenwo2 said:


> Read that part, I hope.


yeah I did


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Actually, it seems she set him up. Her and her friend were talking about those texts like 10 or more hours before the leak happened.
> 
> She knew about this already and her "reaction" with the Seth nudes were pretty much fake. What are the chances of them talking about Seth's cheating and then his account suddenly posts a nude pic of Zahra with her named spelled wrong? Spelled the exact way his fiance mistakenly spells it??


Nothing gets past the internet :lol 

Seriously though i think Seth is fine when he works out what all happened and explains it to WWE. 

Btw was the dick pic really on the official WWE bio page for Rollins? 

How the fuck did that happen? haha


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I like Seth but I can not be on his side in this issue
> He cheated on his girlfriend (7 or 8 years), *they were married*
> 
> Yes they could have problems, but he could talk to her before making shit like this


No they weren't. Where did you get this from? :shrug


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*The amount of people acting like dick size even matters in this thread. :lmao

Bruh, you could have 12 inches it means fuck all if you don't know how to use it.*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Btw was the dick pic really on the official WWE bio page for Rollins?
> 
> How the fuck did that happen? haha


Wrestlers official twitter feeds update directly on WWE's roster pages so when that pic got posted it showed up on Seth's official roster page on wwe.com.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Nothing gets past the internet :lol
> 
> Seriously though i think Seth is fine when he works out what all happened and explains it to WWE.
> 
> ...


:lol nah, it was the pic of Zahra. Because his Twitter account is linked to the wwe site, it was up there for hours, even though he deleted it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Hopefully this will be the end of Seth Rollins and his boring promos/.


Says the poster with a Jeff Hardy Avy. You have no room to mock anyone for having "boring promos".


Hell even R-Truth(My avy) can cut a better one than Jeff. lol.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Damien Sandow said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you would rather they depush Seth because you're not a fan, not because of what he did.


Well yes, of course. This incident confirmed my opinion of him as a person. This reinforces my thoughts of him as a wrestler. Whether he actually deserves a depush for this, maybe not. But I'd like to see it happen. I'm just against the people that would blame his fiancee just because they are fans of Rollins. If they are afraid for his push, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The girl was hurt, dude. How long has she invested in Rollins? And was ready to marry him? What if she figured it out on wedding day, or after? She reacted like probably some other angry people would. Some would even do worse than this.
> 
> Also is it confirmed she was the hacker? people talking her breaking the law. Did she hack the account and share pics of that Zahra chick? I don't think she hacked his phone to obtain these pics of Rollins that Rollins probably gave to her for their own use. I'm not entirely sure if she had the other chick's photos to display.
> 
> Also, if those texts are real, Rollins girl has even more reason to be pissed off. lol what is truly confirmed? :lol before my ignorant ass goes any further



Pretty sure she was behind it. Gave my reasonings in a previous post, lemme find it.



RAVEN said:


> I was a bit confused too but then I got to thinking:
> 
> 1. Zahra's nude pic shows up on Seth's Twitter, Facebook and Instagram. Now, in all these sites, her name is misspelled as Zahara.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Seth, what a jerk you are.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Says the poster with a Jeff Hardy Avy. You have no room to mock anyone for having "boring promos".
> 
> 
> Hell even R-Truth(My avy) can cut a better one than Jeff. lol.


Going to agree on this. Jeff Hardy promos are unintentionally hilarious but at times painful to listen to. 

TNA tried to cover up for him by having you hear his thoughts when he was looking into the mirror too in what was some of the most cringe inducing scenes I'd seen on a wrestling show :lol and that is really saying something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> Pretty sure she was behind it. Gave my reasonings in a previous post, lemme find it.


:lol y'all don't miss a beat. :dead3

Did Seth share his pass with this chick or something? :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Never understood the fascination with wrestlers personal lives.


It was kind of unheard thing back in the Attitude Era, but then again there was no social networking sites back then like there is today where athletes and celebrities freely commence with the rest of the world.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, Seth is the #1 trend on Facebook right now. 

I was kind of hoping it would go the other direction


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lol y'all don't miss a beat. :dead3
> 
> Did Seth share his pass with this chick or something? :lmao


He knew her for years and met her through his friend Jimmy Jacobs. I think Zahra was Jimmy's protégé. 

Now I'm wondering if Seth helped her get signed at NXT. If he did, who brings side chicks to their jobs fpalm


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

At the end of the day, the cunt is probably just upset that she lost a rich boyfriend. Its not about revenge but about ruining Seth's career. Its obvious when you look at the fact that she set him up right before RAW was on-air. She knew it would be big news and he will be punished somehow. Money grubbing whores like that always worry about $$$ first and foremost.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> She probably lost it because she realized her lifestyle is about to take a major hit and she's no longer going to be living off of the salary of a WWE wrestler and now has to live off of her salary, and I believe she is a hairdresser or something.
> 
> Quite the lifestyle hit for her.
> 
> :ti


Exactly.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dalexian said:


> Well, Seth is the #1 trend on Facebook right now.
> 
> I was kind of hoping it would go the other direction


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollins is lucky that he didn't wife this broad up so now she can't take half of what he got. He dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rollins is lucky that hedidn't wife this broad up so now she can't take half of what he got. He dodged a bullet there.


A million times this. Might not seem like it, but guy got off lucky, tbh.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't remember, but didn't Seth once say that the fiancee hates wrestling and the fact that Seth is a wrestler?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like Zahra deleted her twitter.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rollins is lucky that hedidn't wife this broad up so now she can't take half of what he got. He dodged a bullet there.


He really did. Lucky him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Darkod said:


> At the end of the day, the cunt is probably just upset that she lost a rich boyfriend. Its not about revenge but about ruining Seth's career. Its obvious when you look at the fact that she set him up right before RAW was on-air. She knew it would be big news and he will be punished somehow. Money grubbing whores like that always worry about $$$ first and foremost.


lolwut. 

Maybe if he broke up with her, and then she found out about the cheating, or he just broke up with her period, and she did this. 

Dude just tossed her in the bushes with the texts, if they're real.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth Rollins fiance/girlfriend is a nutjob and this is coming from someone who unfortunately experienced something even worse.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Looks like Zahra deleted her twitter.


:mj2


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't condone cheating, Rollins is a pig if it's true, but this was such a low class, immature thing to do.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> He knew her for years and met her through his friend Jimmy Jacobs. I think Zahra was Jimmy's protégé.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if Seth helped her get signed at NXT. If he did, who brings side chicks to their jobs fpalm


Source?

It was reported that she only trained with Jimmy Jacobs a few months before she started at the performance center. Probably just learned basics and wanted to beef up her resume abit. 

http://squaredcirclesirens.com/zahra-schreiber-signs-with-wwe/


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Wouldnt be surprised if Seth and his now ex did this on purpose to save Seths failing career via publicity.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Why are people surprised at wrestling fans blaming the female victim?
> 
> Seth cheated, he got what he deserved. If he didn't want this to happen then he should have called it off with his girl or proposed an open relationship.
> 
> ...


Who is the female victim?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if Seth and his now ex did this on purpose to save Seths failing career via publicity.


This makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if Seth and his now ex did this on purpose to save Seths failing career via publicity.


:bryanlol Clearly the best theory in this thread


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if Seth and his now ex did this on purpose to save Seths failing career via publicity.


Damn. You figured it out, bro. Why did it take this long for any of us to figure it out?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, where is Raw next week? cause he'd getting roasted alive if it's even remotely smarky. 

'You got busted' chants abound.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ain't it funny that what's going on the personal lives of the wrestlers is 1000 times more entertaining than the shit they put on TV? :lol


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't understand all these posters talking about "he should have broke up with her"

Why?

He had some at home, and some on the road..... Why fuck that up.

This is Mr Money in the Bank we're talking about. If anyone deserves a couple broads it's him.

His only mistake is taking dick pics. And even then... Fuck it. He's got a great dick. I would show my dick to anyone who wanted to see because it's awesome too.

Dicks are art you fucking prudes.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Damn. You figured it out, bro. Why did it take this long for any of us to figure it out?


I wonder how Zach Ryder feels if Seth's career is said to be failing :lol


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm really disappointed with Seth Rollins! Take nothing away from him as a performer, but not only is this incredibly unprofessional, I've lost some respect for him as a person because cheating on your fiancée is a despicable thing to do! 

He got caught and his girl got her revenge and to be honest he deserves the consequences of it! Too many people get away with cheating and it's not right. Even though it wouldn't be best for business, and not what I want to see, I hope his career suffers for this because he's messed up somebody else's life and it's not fair!

I'm going to take his picture out of my signature and move him down the rankings in my Fav 5 as a mark of my disapproval of what he's done!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if Seth and his now ex did this on purpose to save Seths failing career via publicity.


After that post I don't think Kane should be the only one to retire.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Again, why are we blaming the GF?

What Rollins did (cheating) is at fault.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

WWE_Ultrastar said:


> I'm going to take his picture out of my signature and move him down the rankings in my Fav 5 as a mark of my disapproval of what he's done!


Yeah that'll show him!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Well, where is Raw next week? cause he'd getting roasted alive if it's even remotely smarky.
> 
> 'You got busted' chants abound.


Him and Zahra should do a live sex show, J&J can offer assistance for them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Well, where is Raw next week? cause he'd getting roasted alive if it's even remotely smarky.
> 
> 'You got busted' chants abound.


Orlando. I think he's safe. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legion103 said:


> Again, why are we blaming the GF?
> 
> What Rollins did (cheating) is at fault.


Because what she did was illegal. Rollins didn't break the law.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Seth is a better athlete then me, has a better body then me, might even be better looking, but at the end of the day my dick is bigger than his. AND THAT IT IS ALL THAT MATTERS!


No it's not, and no it's not.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> After that post I don't think Kane should be the only one to retire.


Thats a bit harsh. Send Seth to the indies or make him divas champion where he belongs.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Yeah that'll show him!!


Haha, I knew that somebody would say this. 

It's not to show him. He'll never see it and he won't care. It's for myself as I don't want to endorse what he's done!


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

IMO Seths fiance is hotter than this Zahara chick,


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

It's insane that so many of you are taking his ex girls side.... 

Cheating isn't against the law, and Seth is a heel. It fits his character. Reality era Leigha.... Welcome to it


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So can we confirm now that Rollins is on roids? The size of that tiny penis is laughable. "Is it in yet?"


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

> As noted, there was relationship drama on social media last night as nude photos of Seth Rollins and NXT Diva Zahra were posted on Rollins' social media accounts, apparently by his fiancee.
> 
> It appears there will be no heat within WWE on Rollins for the incident. WWE officials believe that Rollins' social media accounts were "obviously" hacked. WWE officials felt that because the photo was re-posted several times after he initially deleted it, that he wasn't the culprit.
> 
> WWE issued a memo to the roster after last night's RAW and requested that they do not discuss or make reference to the situation publicly because doing so would be "insensitive" to Rollins.


PWInsider.

Looks like he's safe.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> So can we confirm now that Rollins is on roids? The size of that tiny penis is laughable. "Is it in yet?"


*Bruh, that's like...average. He's far from 'tiny'. :woah*


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Punt said:


> It's insane that so many of you are taking his ex girls side....
> 
> Cheating isn't against the law, and Seth is a heel. It fits his character. Reality era Leigha.... Welcome to it


What is a crime is all these neckbeards looking at seths dick pic 

And youre right cheating is not against the law revenge nude pics should be


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Vince is gonna be more angry as to why Rollins wasn't in possession of naked pictures of Roman Reigns.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> PWInsider.
> 
> Looks like he's safe.


As if there was any doubt.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> PWInsider.
> 
> Looks like he's safe.


Thanks mate . Great news if true .


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Solomon Crowe has taken this "hacker" gimmick way too far. These are people's lives, man!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As noted, there was relationship drama on social media last night as nude photos of Seth Rollins and NXT Diva Zahra were posted on Rollins' social media accounts, apparently by his fiancee.



> It appears there will be no heat within WWE on Rollins for the incident. WWE officials believe that Rollins' social media accounts were "obviously" hacked. WWE officials felt that because the photo was re-posted several times after he initially deleted it, that he wasn't the culprit.
> 
> WWE issued a memo to the roster after last night's RAW and requested that they do not discuss or make reference to the situation publicly because doing so would be "insensitive" to Rollins.
> PWInsider.
> ...


Good job by WWE protecting their own.

Looks like his ex's plan failed.

:clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> because doing so would be "insensitive" to Rollins.



I LOLed. 

It's like the teacher telling the class to shut the hell up about the kid who just wet his pants. :dead3


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Well that's the end of Seth's push. Now I am relying they push Ambrose...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Bruh, that's like...average. He's far from 'tiny'. :woah*


I don't want to participate in a dick debate....but it needs to be said that his stature and physic make it look far smaller than it is. On an average body he'd be packing heat.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone who really thought Seth was gonna get punished is crazy lol Trips gonna protect his boy :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mr21gf said:


> Well that's the end of Seth's push. Now I am relying they push Ambrose...


You should read what was just posted, bro. Ain't the end of anything.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

He truly is Sith Rollins now, he's fully embraced the dark side.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> As if there was any doubt.


I thought they might punish him to a degree, but considering they are so desperate for top level stars, they really can't.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Relieved :moyes1


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Posting nudes is illegal?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> So can we confirm now that Rollins is on roids? The size of that tiny penis is laughable. "Is it in yet?"


Doesn't look small to me...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Anyone who really thought Seth was gonna get punished is crazy lol *Trips gonna protect his boy* :lol


Kind of funny cause he wanted to bury Edge for doing the same thing.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

You guys need to stop talking about dick.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Cydewonder said:


> IMO Seths fiance is hotter than this Zahara chick,


Nah, she just wears makeup well, how she wants people to view her











How she really looks


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Rollins heelin' it up IRL too... I like it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Spurned Fiancee probably boiled his Yorkie as well. 

(And he better hope he hid his PED use from her, or that will likely come out next).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I LOLed.
> 
> It's like the teacher telling the class to shut the hell up about the kid who just wet his pants. :dead3


*What school did you go to where students pissed their pants on a normal basis or at all?

:dahell*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> So can we confirm now that Rollins is on roids? The size of that tiny penis is laughable. "Is it in yet?"


fpalm steroids shrink your balls not your dick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Legion103 said:


> Posting nudes is illegal?


She hacked his account and posted personal pics of the chick, apparently. I'm fairly certain Seth gave her these passwords and all except for the pic of the chick.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Nah, she just wears makeup well, how she wants people to view her
> 
> 
> 
> ...




shes better without the makeup 

you must be gay


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Kind of funny cause he wanted to bury Edge for doing the same thing.


Seth is his protégé though. When there were rumors years ago about a talent down at NXT getting heat for being a cocky little shit and not listening to superiors, it was Seth. They touched on it a bit in the Shield documentary. Trips had to save his ass from being fired :lol
. 
Trips has his back. He might have scolded him a bit, but I'm sure he vouched for him.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Legion103 said:


> Again, why are we blaming the GF?
> 
> What Rollins did (cheating) is at fault.


You know? More than one party CAN be considered in the wrong in situations such like these. Its not a "one or the other" game.

Or are you just incapable of reasoned thought?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope the chick Zahra is not punished as well , I want to see more of her .


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the introduction of Solomon Crowe's hacker gimmick on NXT. Dunno why nobody thought of that, is kinda obvious


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Goat Face Killer said:


> shes better without the makeup
> 
> you must be gay


chill, white knight, I'm not saying she's ugly, I just don't think she is as hot as this Zahra chick.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Punt said:


> It's insane that so many of you are taking his ex girls side....
> 
> Cheating isn't against the law, and Seth is a heel. It fits his character. Reality era Leigha.... Welcome to it


We take her side because Seth wasn't man enough to be open with her he should have outright told her he didn't wanna be with her, but no he was a fucking weasel and was fucking another girl behind her back. Seth is 100% in the wrong here


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> She hacked his account and posted personal pics of the chick, apparently. I'm fairly certain Seth gave her these passwords and all except for the pic of the chick.


I will bet you any amount of money that the girlfriend didn't HACK her fiance's accounts.

She had his passwords.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Cydewonder said:


> IMO Seths fiance is hotter than this Zahara chick,


She definitely has a much prettier face. Thats for sure.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The amount of people acting like dick size even matters in this thread. :lmao
> 
> Bruh, you could have 12 inches it means fuck all if you don't know how to use it.*


Fuck, I feel bad for the guys with 12 inches. Funny as it may be to brag about that sort of thing, that is so far on the extreme side of the scale that girls would probably run screaming and they'd have no opportunity to use it lololol


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Of course their not gonna punish Seth, look at

HBK Sunny/Chris Candido
HHH Chyna/Steph
Edge Lita/Matt Hardy

they shouldnt either its not like he leaked them himself


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

mattheel said:


> You know? More than one party CAN be considered in the wrong in situations such like these. Its not a "one or the other" game.
> 
> Or are you just incapable of reasoned thought?


plus the gf posted nudes on his twitter which is followed by kids which is bad for business


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *What school did you go to where students pissed their pants on a normal basis or at all?
> 
> :dahell*


LOLwut. On a normal basis? If a kid in school wets his or her pants in class for any reason, they're gonna get teased, no? And the teacher will step in, will they not? 

:lmao I'm just comparing the 2 situations, geez.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

mattheel said:


> You know? More than one party CAN be considered in the wrong in situations such like these. Its not a "one or the other" game.
> 
> Or are you just incapable of reasoned thought?


Pppshh...

How many briefcases does "Leigha" have? How many GOAT stables is she the Archtect of? 


She's lucky to get SOME of Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TBH, not many people are siding with her. Seems like most think she went way overboard, which she did.

I get a kick out of that she's surprised, though. All wrestlers cheat. Did she think she was special, or something? She's nowhere near that hot. The chick he cheated with is a clear upgrade.

:ti


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> I hope the chick Zahra is not punished as well , I want to see more of her .


I think we saw enough ...
Bitch was a ho ,racist and sexist
out


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> Rollins heelin' it up IRL too... I like it.


You gotta live the gimmick. He put the relationship together and then he destroyed it. 

The Architect at work. :rollins


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Being a heterosexual male, I didn't look at the photos of Seth. 

Anyways, shit happens. I'm sure this will blow over in a week. Remember that time all of those celebrity photos leaked? Yeah, that's not really talked about anymore and that was on a much bigger scale.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

129 pages of Seth Penis.

I can finally say Seth Penis has reached GOAT status.

Blee dat :reigns


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Goat Face Killer said:


> What is a crime is all these neckbeards looking at seths dick pic
> 
> And youre right cheating is not against the law *revenge nude pics should be*


It is in many states. Not sure about Iowa (where im assuming the jurisdiction will be). Dont really care enough to look because i doubt Seth will really try to take any legal recourse. Probably will just try to put it behind him and move on.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth is his protégé though. When there were rumors years ago about a talent down at NXT getting heat for being a cocky little shit and not listening to superiors, it was Seth. They touched on it a bit in the Shield documentary. Trips had to save his ass from being fired :lol
> .
> Trips has his back. He might have scolded him a bit, but I'm sure he vouched for him.


Well that's all fine and dandy. But I do find a slight hint of hypocrisy from the people who are glad Seth is being protected suddenly turn around and bash Reigns for being protected. Poor Emma was almost fired because she had nobody to protect her. Is that fair?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> We take her side because Seth wasn't man enough to be open with her he should have outright told her he didn't wanna be with her, but no he was a fucking weasel and was fucking another girl behind her back. Seth is 100% in the wrong here




*Tbf, we don't know the whole story which is why people like myself aren't taking sides.
For all we know they were already kinda broken up, for all we know she was abusive, and for all we know she's actually a man or something.

:shrug

And imho, if you can't tell that both are in the wrong here, then I think you need to better observe the situation.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm on her side more than Rollins, it's a typical reaction from someone whose just found out their fiancée has cheated on them, yeah posting pictures of him may be a step to far but I can't tolerate cheating and showing up someone whose cheated on you is quite fine by me.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Kind of funny cause he wanted to bury Edge for doing the same thing.


Trips used to be a bigger asshole back in those days, these days he's helping his guys as much as he can.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> 129 pages of Seth Penis.
> 
> I can finally say Seth Penis has reached GOAT status.
> 
> Blee dat :roman


Seth's penis is more over than Reigns :vince6


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> We take her side because Seth wasn't man enough to be open with her he should have outright told her he didn't wanna be with her, but no he was a fucking weasel and was fucking another girl behind her back. Seth is 100% in the wrong here


She's dating a wrestler.. Not just a wrestler. Mr Money in the bank. She needs to figure it out.

She can be "one of". Not "the one"


He did what was best for humans turned on his brothers, what about some girl is gonna be any different.

You guys need to see the World for how it is


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> Fuck, I feel bad for the guys with 12 inches. Funny as it may be to brag about that sort of thing, that is so far on the extreme side of the scale that girls would probably run screaming and they'd have no opportunity to use it lololol


Yeah the penis size thing is a strange thing in the West. Surely if anything it should be the width and circumference rather than length.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> 129 pages of Seth Penis.
> 
> I can finally say Seth Penis has reached *GROWTH* status.
> 
> Blee dat :reigns


Fixed <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> Well that's all fine and dandy. But I do find a slight hint of hypocrisy from the people who are glad Seth is being protected suddenly turn around and bash Reigns for being protected. Poor Emma was almost fired because she had nobody to protect her. Is that fair?


They thought Emma stole from a store. Rollins didn't break the law. He cheated on his gf. Not sure what he did that was illegal in this situation. :hmm: 

And we all know WWE values their male talent over their female talent, for obvious reasons.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Legion103 said:


> I will bet you any amount of money that the girlfriend didn't HACK her fiance's accounts.
> 
> She had his passwords.


I'm pretty sure people know this isn't the worst thing that could happen to a cheating individual. And also implying that Rollins wouldn't do the exact same thing if he wasn't a top star atm. Rollins shared these pics of himself and then went on to cheat with a chick that he was about to marry. I can only fend for Rollins that he would lose a bunch of shit off a divorce. Hate to see anybody lose their success and hard work like that :mj2


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> TBH, not many people are siding with her. Seems like most think she went way overboard, which she did.
> 
> I get a kick out of that she's surprised, though. All wrestlers cheat. Did she think she was special, or something? She's nowhere near that hot. The chick he cheated with is a clear upgrade.
> 
> :ti


Seth "hated" her according to the text she leaked, and based on what she did as revenge she obviously has issues. Who knows what's gone on between them, but she's not some great person herself based on her reaction.

Is cheating wrong? Yeah, most people aren't gonna argue against that, but Rollins was clearly in a bad relationship as well. He should have ended it. That's his mistake: cheating instead of ending it.

Hopefully everyone moves on and this doesn't hurt his push in the end.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Zarra said:


> Seth's penis is more over than Reigns :vince6


Vince ain't happy about that didn't make Reigns look strong.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Well that's all fine and dandy. But I do find a slight hint of hypocrisy from the people who are glad Seth is being protected suddenly turn around and bash Reigns for being protected. Poor Emma was almost fired because she had nobody to protect her. Is that fair?


Not at all. Anyone who claims Seth isn't a chosen one and protected, are lying their asses off. 

Some people get away with shit that other talents wouldn't have because they're liked by the right people. 

Emma totes would have been gone if there wasn't so much backlash for their impulsive decision.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Punt said:


> She's dating a wrestler.. Not just a wrestler. Mr Money in the bank. She needs to figure it out.
> 
> She can be "one of". Not "the one"
> 
> ...


:rockwut:rockwut:rockwut


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the chance of this going away is next to none. Deadspin, NY Daily News, and some other sites have picked up on it and have reposted the whole thing. Not sure what else you can do. It's going to be something that follows Rollins now for the rest of his career in the public.

From now on when you google Seth Rollins you're going to get his dick pics. Triple H himself just said the other day there is essentially no relationship from the WWE with someone like Chyna because of what comes up when you google her as they're now trying to be a family friendly publicly traded on the stock market corporation. So...I'll definitely be curious to see how WWE reacts to this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOLwut. On a normal basis? If a kid in school wets his or her pants in class for any reason, they're gonna get teased, no? And the teacher will step in, will they not?
> 
> :lmao I'm just comparing the 2 situations, geez.


*
But you talked as if you had experience with it. :lol

It's just such a weird and specific example. No need to get offended, I just...honestly have never gone to a school where someone accidentally pissed themselves.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> *Being a heterosexual male, I didn't look at the photos of Seth.
> *
> Anyways, shit happens. I'm sure this will blow over in a week. Remember that time all of those celebrity photos leaked? Yeah, that's not really talked about anymore and that was on a much bigger scale.


:HHH2 The lady doth protest too much.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Fuck, I feel bad for the guys with 12 inches. Funny as it may be to brag about that sort of thing, that is so far on the extreme side of the scale that girls would probably run screaming and they'd have no opportunity to use it lololol


And hiding an awkward moment boner would be almost impossible.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oakue said:


> I think the chance of this going away is next to none. Deadspin, NY Daily News, and some other sites have picked up on it and have reposted the whole thing. Not sure what else you can do. It's going to be something that follows Rollins now for the rest of his career in the public.
> 
> From now on when you google Seth Rollins you're going to get his dick pics. Triple H himself just said the other day there is essentially no relationship from the WWE with someone like Chyna because of what comes up when you google her as they're now trying to be a family friendly publicly traded on the stock market corporation. So...I'll definitely be curious to see how WWE reacts to this.


Porn and 1 dick pic are 2 different things.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> But you talked as if you had experience with it. :lol
> 
> It's just such a weird and specific example. No need to get offended, I just...honestly have never gone to a school where someone accidentally pissed themselves.*


Weird and specific? :dead3

You've never seen any example of this even in a tv series or something? :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Yeah the penis size thing is a strange thing in the West. Surely if anything it should be the width and circumference rather than length.


It really does depend on how you use it. Length and girth are both irrelevant.

I have a friend who told me about her relations with two different men(at different times, she's goody goody). One guy had the kind of dick dudes brag about having, and because he thought size was all that mattered, he didn't really try anything special when they were getting it on, so it bored her.

She had relations with another dude after she wasn't with that first guy anymore. The second dude had the dreaded, "pencil dick". Length was fine, but girth was under what is expected. According to her, this made him self-conscious, and in an effort to please her, went out of his way to try new stuff and keep her excited. So she had more fun with the second dude in the bedroom than she did with the first guy.

Basically, the key is to be humble, and never assume what you have is sufficient on its own. You can rock someone's day whether you're undersized, oversized, or something in the middle;just gotta work for it.

And judging by Seth's supposed relations with these women, he's making his work. Gotta give him that.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Porn and 1 dick pic are 2 different things.


They are...

...But they're also not when talking about a publicly traded corporation trying to maintain a family friendly image for it's shareholders. Both present an equal problem when trying to brand yourself in that regard.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> As noted, there was relationship drama on social media last night as nude photos of Seth Rollins and NXT Diva Zahra were posted on Rollins' social media accounts, apparently by his fiancee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope Zahra's safe too. Want her on my screen and I'm hoping for a Rated R kinda run here :rollins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Weird and specific? :dead3
> 
> You've never seen any example of this even in a tv series or something? :lol


*Honestly?


No. :draper2*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

They're talking about Seth in Finland according to my friend

And they rarely cover wrestling news :wall.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Zarra said:


> Seth's penis is more over than Reigns :vince6


Vince as we speak is getting shot of that hot Samoan dick ready to leak it :creepytrips


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> It really does depend on how you use it. Length and girth are both irrelevant.
> 
> I have a friend who told me about her relations with two different men(at different times, she's goody goody). One guy had the kind of dick dudes brag about having, and because he thought size was all that mattered, he didn't really try anything special when they were getting it on, so it bored her.
> 
> ...


Hello Mr.Pencil. :troll


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oakue said:


> I think the chance of this going away is next to none. Deadspin, NY Daily News, and some other sites have picked up on it and have reposted the whole thing. Not sure what else you can do. It's going to be something that follows Rollins now for the rest of his career in the public.
> 
> From now on when you google Seth Rollins you're going to get his dick pics. Triple H himself just said the other day there is essentially no relationship from the WWE with someone like Chyna because of what comes up when you google her as they're now trying to be a family friendly publicly traded on the stock market corporation. So...I'll definitely be curious to see how WWE reacts to this.


You are definitely blowing this out of proportion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Far too much penis discussion in this thread. Where is Right To Censor when you need him?


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Until Seth paints himself green and takes it in the b-hole on film, can we not compare this to Chyna? (To be fair, I think it is fucking retarded that she won't be put in the hof. She deserves it.)


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> And hiding an awkward moment boner would be almost impossible.


Aye. Honestly, its best to be humble about it.

If you brag, you set up an expectation that is almost always guaranteed to let the other partner down.

If you don't hype anything up, they are far more likely to appreciate it or be surprised.

Knowing your own length and girth should be necessary for protection purposes(condoms and such), but bragging, or taking dick pics, is ridiculous.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*"Backstage WWE Reaction to Seth Rollins' Nude Photo Debacle, Memo Sent to Talents After RAW
By Marc Middleton
Feb 10, 2015 - 11:23:08 AM

- As noted, there was relationship drama on social media last night as nude photos of Seth Rollins and NXT Diva Zahra were posted on Rollins' social media accounts, apparently by his fiancee.

It appears there will be no heat within WWE on Rollins for the incident. WWE officials believe that Rollins' social media accounts were "obviously" hacked. WWE officials felt that because the photo was re-posted several times after he initially deleted it, that he wasn't the culprit.

WWE issued a memo to the roster after last night's RAW and requested that they do not discuss or make reference to the situation publicly because doing so would be "insensitive" to Rollins."*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> I hope Zahra's safe too. Want her on my screen and I'm hoping for a Rated R kinda run here :rollins


That'd be awesome. And it would make his ex feel awful. I'm all for it!


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oakue said:


> I think the chance of this going away is next to none. Deadspin, NY Daily News, and some other sites have picked up on it and have reposted the whole thing. Not sure what else you can do. It's going to be something that follows Rollins now for the rest of his career in the public.
> 
> From now on when you google Seth Rollins you're going to get his dick pics. Triple H himself just said the other day there is essentially no relationship from the WWE with someone like Chyna because of what comes up when you google her as they're now trying to be a family friendly publicly traded on the stock market corporation. So...I'll definitely be curious to see how WWE reacts to this.


Idk mate, he's gotten away with his softcore gay wrestling


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I just googled Seth Rollins and these were the top results: 










:vince2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> I hope Zahra's safe too. Want her on my screen and I'm hoping for a Rated R kinda run here :rollins


That would be glorious. :mark:

Could easily see Rollins reaping the benefits of this bad publicity. 

Live sex celebration the night after WM31 please.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> I hope Zahra's safe too. Want her on my screen and I'm hoping for a Rated R kinda run here :rollins


Yeah I want her on my screen too . I am so proud of Seth : following in the footsteps of Edge .


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Honestly Zahra would look great by Seths side in WWE. If she can actually wrestle well then that's even better. New power couple incoming.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> *"Backstage WWE Reaction to Seth Rollins' Nude Photo Debacle, Memo Sent to Talents After RAW
> By Marc Middleton
> Feb 10, 2015 - 11:23:08 AM
> 
> ...


That gif :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Hello Mr.Pencil. :troll


LOOOL, I've never done anything with her hahaha. I've only known her online(thru the web and gaming). I'm actually glad I'll never have the pencil problem.

But I respect the attempt at a catch. /might've done the same hahaha


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I just googled Seth Rollins and these were the top results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vince4


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> It really does depend on how you use it. Length and girth are both irrelevant.
> 
> I have a friend who told me about her relations with two different men(at different times, she's goody goody). One guy had the kind of dick dudes brag about having, and because he thought size was all that mattered, he didn't really try anything special when they were getting it on, so it bored her.
> 
> ...


The "another dude" is you, isn't it?


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

Some of you are really disgusting individuals. 
Not excusing what his ex did at all, but the fact some people are taking pleasure in her obvious pain and excusing an obviously shitty behavior is pretty gross.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Darkod said:


> The "another dude" is you, isn't it?


Hahaha, nah. I've never actually met her in person.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I just googled Seth Rollins and these were the top results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll blow over. 

Atleast it doesn't say pornographic film actress on Seth's wikipedia.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> Honestly Zahra would look great by Seths side in WWE. If she can actually wrestle well then that's even better. New power couple incoming.


That'd be great. Book them just like Edge and Lita.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Seth Rollins truly is a great heel. Leaking nude pictures of up and coming Diva's :creepytrips

But seriously, it's pretty low for people to do something like that.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

damnbrose said:


> Some of you are really disgusting individuals.
> Not excusing what his ex did at all, but the fact some people are taking pleasure in her obvious pain and excusing an obviously shitty behavior is pretty gross.


I agree. I have to say, this makes me really depressed to see people glorify that Zahra person. Defending Seth is one thing but praising that slut is just too much. I'm out of this thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dark Paladin said:


> Seth Rollins truly is a great heel. Leaking nude pictures of up and coming Diva's :creepytrips
> 
> But seriously, it's pretty low for people to do something like that.


Which is exactly why his ex lost all sympathy the second she decided to do that.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

You don't even know if the bitch can wrestle,stop booking her.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

damnbrose said:


> Some of you are really disgusting individuals.
> Not excusing what his ex did at all, but the fact some people are taking pleasure in her obvious pain and excusing an obviously shitty behavior is pretty gross.


Except most are only saying that what she did crossed the line. We don't know if he cheated or simply broke up with her or what. However, we do know her response and it was pathetic. This isn't excusing any cheating, if any happened, it just isn't letting her off the hook for being an utter petty bitch.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

damnbrose said:


> Some of you are really disgusting individuals.
> Not excusing what his ex did at all, but the fact some people are taking pleasure in her obvious pain and excusing an obviously shitty behavior is pretty gross.


Seth broke Lesnars rib and single handedly brought back the authority. He can do anything.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Zahra mean racist home wrecking ass can get fired for all I care lol her personality is awful.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> I don't want to participate in a dick debate....but it needs to be said that his stature and physic make it look far smaller than it is. On an average body he'd be packing heat.


We're adults, we can handle a dick debate.

Besides, how often does this shit happen within the wrestle sphere? lololol

Only story that would get more traction than this is if the internet finally learned the answer to "How big is Batista's dick?"

Entire internet would crash. lololol


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

damnbrose said:


> Some of you are really disgusting individuals.
> Not excusing what his ex did at all, but the fact some people are taking pleasure in her obvious pain and excusing an obviously shitty behavior is pretty gross.


Look I am not a fan of Seth Rollins. I think he is another Blandy Boreton but lets put sexist double standards to one side. If it was a woman cheating on a man and that man releasing nudes of her we would have full sympathy. He would probably have been reported to the police and charged with something. This woman is going to get away with it. 

I am siding with Rollins on this one regardless of the affair. Yes, its shitty behaviour but its not a crime and everyone has a right to sexuality.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> I agree. I have to say, this makes me really depressed to see people glorify that Zahra person. Defending Seth is one thing but praising that slut is just too much. I'm out of this thread.


and the whole "good for him, she's hot" is pretty repulsive. Literally every single person involved acted in a shit manner. But the "atta boy seth mentality" and mocking of someone's heartbreak is ridiculous. But I'm glad to know people think cheating is okay because "everyone does it!":jordan5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

damnbrose said:


> Some of you are really disgusting individuals.
> Not excusing what his ex did at all, but the fact some people are taking pleasure in her obvious pain and excusing an obviously shitty behavior is pretty gross.


Surely if it was a lesser liked star they would be roasted with no exception. But I really wouldn't want to see Seth depushed in any form seeing as the WWE desperately needs star power regardless of anything, and they know it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> He truly is Sith Rollins now, he's fully embraced the dark side.


You don't even know if went for anal, lets not get ahead of ourselves here


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oakue said:


> I think the chance of this going away is next to none. Deadspin, NY Daily News, and some other sites have picked up on it and have reposted the whole thing. Not sure what else you can do. It's going to be something that follows Rollins now for the rest of his career in the public.
> 
> From now on when you google Seth Rollins you're going to get his dick pics. Triple H himself just said the other day there is essentially no relationship from the WWE with someone like Chyna because of what comes up when you google her as they're now trying to be a family friendly publicly traded on the stock market corporation. So...*I'll definitely be curious to see how WWE reacts to this*.


The two situations are fundamentally different.

Seth sent a nude photo to a woman he was in a relationship. Shit went down behind closed doors and she made it public without his consent.

Chyna on the other hand. Shot numerous sex tapes that she then negotiated with porn companies to release for a monetary gain. She then performed in multiple other professional porn scenes. One of which was an anal scene if im not mistaken (Im not. The nightmares still return from time to time).

The WWE will probably have Seth's back on this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, his ex can take a selfie and post it the moment she realizes she no longer gets to live on Seth's salary.

Now, that's Twitter post worthy!

:rollins


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Surely if it was a lesser liked star they would be roasted with no exception. But I really wouldn't want to see Seth depushed in any form seeing as the WWE desperately needs star power regardless of anything, and they know it.


The fact people thought anything would happen to Seth is laughable. The sexism in this company is rampant. They were never going to punish him for this.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you people actually siding with some broke ass ho,you don't know shit about besides that she has nice boobs and fucked Rollins while he was with other woman?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *What school did you go to where students pissed their pants on a normal basis or at all?
> 
> :dahell*


Elementary schools definitely have kids pissing their pants. You never had a kid in a class you were in back then do that?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> You don't even know if went for anal, lets not get ahead of ourselves here


If he did go there , the heat would be too much .


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zahra mean racist home wrecking ass can get fired for all I care lol her personality is awful.


I agree. She can be the next biggest thing in woman's wrestling and hot as fuck, but her being a crazy racist bitch makes me not care about her future at all.

Although, i would like to see a Rated R-like character for Seth with someone else, maybe Paige since she already had an angle with him when both were on FCW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Look I am not a fan of Seth Rollins. I think he is another Blandy Boreton but lets put sexist double standards to one side. If it was a woman cheating on a man and that man releasing nudes of her we would have full sympathy. He would probably have been reported to the police and charged with something. This woman is going to get away with it.
> 
> I am siding with Rollins on this one regardless of the affair. Yes, its shitty behaviour but its not a crime and everyone has a right to sexuality.


Exactly. If it was the other way around, certain folks would feel differently, no doubt about it.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

And finally, Leighla deleted her twitter. Fallout continues.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mattheel said:


> And finally, Leighla deleted her twitter. Fallout continues.


She's screwed and she knows it. Nice.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> can't wait to see the signs at Raw next week. :ti


I bet their store rooms will be overflowing with confiscated signs talking about Seth's dick size or anything alluding to that.


No way they will allow anything remotely mentioning this to be shown on Live TV. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Elementary schools definitely have kids pissing their pants. You never had a kid in a class you were in back then do that?


*...no. :maury*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Why is it "good" on Seth for cheating on his girlfriend with another woman? He couldn't keep his dick in his pants so suffers the consequences of it. And the other woman isn't any less guilty she knew Seth was with another woman yet still dropped her panties for him. No matter what the now ex did doesnt mean she deserved her ratbag boyfriend to cheat, again he had every option to tell her its over yet chose to be a cunt and cheats.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *...no. :maury*


One day when I become a parent, I'm going to enroll them in the elementary school you attended just to be safe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why is it "good" on Seth for cheating on his girlfriend with another woman? He couldn't keep his dick in his pants so suffers the consequences of it. And the other woman isn't any less guilty she knew Seth was with another woman yet still dropped her panties for him. No matter what the now ex did doesnt mean she deserved her ratbag boyfriend to cheat, again he had every option to tell her its over yet chose to be a cunt and cheats.


She lost all sympathy when she decided to do what she did. People get cheated on, it's fact of life. Trying to ruin someone is taking it to another level, and against the law. She's going to be getting what's coming to her and she knows it, which is why the coward decided to delete her twitter account.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I just googled Seth Rollins and these were the top results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The day after. Yeah thats to be expected.

Just hope its not that way in like a month.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why is it "good" on Seth for cheating on his girlfriend with another woman? He couldn't keep his dick in his pants so suffers the consequences of it. And the other woman isn't any less guilty she knew Seth was with another woman yet still dropped her panties for him. No matter what the now ex did doesnt mean she deserved her ratbag boyfriend to cheat, again he had every option to tell her its over yet chose to be a cunt and cheats.


and the girl in question was also engaged to another dude. But of course people won't laugh at him :hmm:


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*How do you think Rollins will be punished?*

Lose the MITB Briefcase in a humiliating fashion?
Losing streak for the rest of the year?
Fine heavily?
Fired?

He was hacked so it wasn't _strictly_ his fault but we know how Vince reacts to things like this nowadays. So I'm guessing Rollins is going to have to eat shit and like the taste of it for a while.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> She lost all sympathy when she decided to do what she did. People get cheated on, it's fact of life. Trying to ruin someone is taking it to another level, and against the law. She's going to be getting what's coming to her and she knows it, which is why the coward decided to delete her twitter account.


You are fuckin disgusting .


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> So can we confirm now that Rollins is on roids? The size of that tiny penis is laughable. "Is it in yet?"


It can't be that too shabby considering the two broads involved. Seth must be doing something right.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: How do you think Rollins will be punished?*

I don't think anything's going to change really.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Hopefully, his ex can take a selfie and post it the moment she realizes she no longer gets to live on Seth's salary.
> 
> Now, that's Twitter post worthy!
> 
> :rollins


She was hardly living off him, she's still slogging it out as a hairdresser in Iowa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zarra said:


> You are fuckin disgusting .


Not really. I don't feel the need to post nudes of two people because I got cheated on. It's called maturity, something she clearly lacks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zarra said:


> Are you people actually siding with some broke ass ho,you don't know shit about besides шгьш she has nice boobs and fucked Rollins while he was with other woman?


I'm not really siding with her, but Seth marks are really going off on her like it's the worst thing she could have done while being pissed off at what he did.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: How do you think Rollins will be punished?*

He won't be punished. He is one of the golden boys.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: How do you think Rollins will be punished?*

WWE has already stated they wouldnt.

Also there's nothing to punish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> She was hardly living off him, she's still slogging it out as a hairdresser in Iowa


Exactly. Going to be quite the lifestyle change for her.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> Why is it "good" on Seth for cheating on his girlfriend with another woman? He couldn't keep his dick in his pants so suffers the consequences of it. And the other woman isn't any less guilty she knew Seth was with another woman yet still dropped her panties for him. No matter what the now ex did doesnt mean she deserved her ratbag boyfriend to cheat, again he had every option to tell her its over yet chose to be a cunt and cheats.


First, none of us know what happened. Second, cheating or not what she did was stupid and petty and bitchy. I don't like cheating either, but her reaction was beyond pathetic and it has put her in a worse light. Granted, you have some of the strange posts applauding the cheating, but then this is the internet...


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

mattheel said:


> The day after. Yeah thats to be expected.
> 
> Just hope its not that way in like a month.


In light of recent events, Seth Rollins will be inducted into the Hall of the Fame alongside Chyna. :creepytrips


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Literally nobody comes out of this well.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: How do you think Rollins will be punished?*

Triple H will make a subtle jab about it during a promo and only we will pick up on it.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

mattheel said:


> And finally, Leighla deleted her twitter. Fallout continues.


Nothing better than someone doing something stupid on twitter and then shamefully deleting their entire account as damage control.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> Nothing better than someone doing something stupid on twitter and then shamefully deleting their entire account as damage control.


Weak and gross on her part. But typical, too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Zarra said:


> You are fuckin disgusting .


Because we don't applaud her for being a petty, pathetic little bitch? He cheated on you... fine, be angry, throw shit at him, toss his stuff out the window. That is all acceptable. But post nudes of him and the alleged other girl for revenge? Fuck that shit, she lost the high ground on the spot and deserves every bit of disdain she is getting. 

There is being angry and being a bitch. She crossed the line the moment she posted the pics.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Look I am not a fan of Seth Rollins. I think he is another Blandy Boreton but lets put sexist double standards to one side. If it was a woman cheating on a man and that man releasing nudes of her we would have full sympathy. He would probably have been reported to the police and charged with something. This woman is going to get away with it.
> 
> I am siding with Rollins on this one regardless of the affair. Yes, its shitty behaviour but its not a crime and everyone has a right to sexuality.


Well put. While i dont really agree with your "siding with Rollins" statement (im not siding with him or his girlfriend...they both did something wrong), it is kinda crazy how some are completely brushing off the photo leaking...like its no big deal. Or it is something that Seth has coming to him. I just dont agree with that. And I think that anyone who thinks that its an appropriate reaction to being cheated on is an unfortunate individual.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

This is where the mainstream media gets the idea that WWE is trashy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So I came across the dick pic and I was expecting something ridiculously tiny from all the comments I've seen. Dude is average. Grow the fuck up. Stop spending all your time watching giant dicked freaks shag plastic bimbos. Porn isn't an accurate reflection of how the world works.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm not really siding with her, but Seth marks are really going off on her like it's the worst thing she could have done while being pissed off at what he did.


The bitch is racist and sexist and she cheated on her guy with and engaged man. People can get off at her all they want,she is a piece of trash for all we know


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Zarra said:


> You are fuckin disgusting .


So you condone acting like a child and leaking your cheaters nudes as revenge? Nobody is fucking saying Rollins did nothing wrong. Just trying to point it out to stubborn people like you that she did something just as idiotic.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :buried


THANK YOU!



Okay now. Any of you "White Knights" care to repeat how she DIDN'T admit that she leaked the pics again? 


http://i.imgur.com/rAk6nUF.jpg


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zarra said:


> The bitch is racist and sexist and she cheated on her guy with and engaged man. People can get off at her all they want,she is a piece of trash for all we know


I think I read your post wrong. I thought you meant Rollins supposed ex. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a woman, though. So, it's okay what she did.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins Responds to Nude Photo Leak*



Reign Man said:


> And it's because of close mindedness like this that wrestlers get bad rep and issues with their families.
> 
> Not everybody is the same and not everybody is going to do the same things as everybody else.
> 
> You hear about these cheaters in the business because it's bound to garner attention, reports on wrestlers not cheating isn't interesting to most people. I'm sure there are faithful people in the business and are very committed to their partners.


Maybe you're right but it's not really all cut-and-dry or black and white. 300+ days a year....I wouldn't be surprised if all the superstars did not have at least one affair during that time...


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> So you condone acting like a child and leaking your cheaters nudes as revenge? Nobody is fucking saying Rollins did nothing wrong. Just trying to point it out to stubborn people like you that she did something just as idiotic.


I didn't say what she did wasnt stupid as shit,but be a human and stop for a moment to think how she feels,not laugh at her like a scumbag. I'll would chop his fuckin dick off if I was her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, so much for not going overboard..

Case closed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Zarra said:


> I didn't say what she did wasnt stupid as shit,but be a human and stop for a moment to think how she feels,not laugh at her like a scumbag. I'll would chop his fuckin dick off if I was her.


And we're the disgusting ones?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zahra mean racist home wrecking ass can get fired for all I care lol her personality is awful.



Eh I don't get where this racist thing came from tbh lol (I may be mistaken on this so dont nobody flame me), and those tweets you showed me were like 4 years old so I'm willing to give her a new slate.

I just want to see her on screen and see how she is as a performer.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Zarra said:


> I didn't say what she did wasnt stupid as shit,but be a human and stop for a moment to think how she feels,not laugh at her like a scumbag. I'll would chop his fuckin dick off if I was her.


That is the problem. Both you and her function on emotion and not logic. 

I'd feel every emotion she does. I would wish the worst for my cheater. But I'd never act out in a way to get revenge. I'd move on because I am a responsible adult.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

Also FYI, there aren't any revenge porn laws in Iowa where she posted the pics from. And it's not a federal crime yet so, she basically gets the last laugh while Rollins and the other girl get their buisness on the internet forever.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Zarra said:


> You are fuckin disgusting .


Cheating on someone does not necessarily make you a spiteful or bad person. There a ton of reasons as to why it occurs. Sex is one of out most basic human desires. You can love someone as much it's humanly possible and still cheat on them because you are not trying to hurt them. You are just being selfish and giving in to lust. It does not necessarily make you a scumbag or evil. 

Leaking very personal images in an attempt to embarrass and potentially effect the career of someone else does do that however as even if you feel hurt and betrayed by the action of the person who cheated on you they still did not mean you any harm by their action and what they did gives you no right to try and humiliate them and invade their privacy in this way. 

It should have been a private matter.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Also is it confirmed she was the hacker? people talking her breaking the law. Did she hack the account and share pics of that Zahra chick? I don't think she hacked his phone to obtain these pics of Rollins that Rollins probably gave to her for their own use. I'm not entirely sure if she had the other chick's photos to display.*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Eh I don't get where this racist thing came from tbh lol (I may be mistaken on this so dont nobody flame me), and those tweets you showed me were like 4 years old so I'm willing to give her a new slate.
> 
> I just want to see her on screen and see how she is as a performer.


What did she say that was racist?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

damnbrose said:


> Also FYI, there aren't any revenge porn laws in Iowa where she posted the pics from. And it's not a federal crime yet so, she basically gets the last laugh while Rollins and the other girl get their buisness on the internet forever.


He and/or WWE can still sue her. Plus, the fact that she is now just a hairdresser in Iowa while Rollins gets to travel the world and makes millions makes me think he gets the last laugh.

:rollins


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

This thread has now been taken over by feminists....


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Genuinely surprised so many people are defending Rollins and shaming his ex. It's one thing to hold both parties accountable but to completely absolve Rollins is just wrong. He cheated on his fiancée and she reacted in a way a lot of scorned women would. That said, I don't think Rollins should be punished and I don't think he will, but he's definitely in the wrong in this situation. The NXT girl should be fired though just on the strength of her tweets.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

A statement from the WWE to Leighla "Seth Rollins would like to extend a thank you for your services and good luck in your future endeavors."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't think it's particularly that small but it gives me an excuse to post this.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

has nothing to do with rollins but does anyone know why wwe never does smackdown live? like why do they record it on tuesdays and play it on thursdays/fridays?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Goddamn it Juggernaut.

"Key is oral" :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Eh I don't get where this racist thing came from tbh lol (I may be mistaken on this so dont nobody flame me), and those tweets you showed me were like 4 years old so I'm willing to give her a new slate.
> 
> I just want to see her on screen and see how she is as a performer.


The other pic was tweets from last year and this year lol 

I guess the whole "And she has a black face but that's not what she annoys me." thing? And apparently she doesn't date minorities. She still hates women from her recent tweets lol And it's safe to bet she was sleeping with Seth while she had that fiance :lol


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Zarra said:


> The bitch is racist and sexist and she cheated on her guy with and engaged man. People can get off at her all they want,she is a piece of trash for all we know


Your Username :ti


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Genuinely surprised so many people are defending Rollins and shaming his ex. It's one thing to hold both parties accountable but to completely absolve Rollins is just wrong. He cheated on his fiancée and she reacted in a way a lot of scorned women would. That said, I don't think Rollins should be punished and I don't think he will, but he's definitely in the wrong in this situation. The NXT girl should be fired though just on the strength of her tweets.


People aren't defending him as much as they are pointing out that what his fiance did was also wrong. Both are wrong but some people don't see anything wrong with what his fiance did.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

:maury :LOL :duck im dead I just saw the pic Seth you old dog I dont care what wrestlers do in they private life I aint going to judge.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

damnbrose said:


> Also FYI, there aren't any revenge porn laws in Iowa where she posted the pics from. And it's not a federal crime yet so, she basically gets the last laugh while Rollins and the other girl get their buisness on the internet forever.


Weren't you saying how awful human beings we were for laughing at someone else disgrace just a few pages ago?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rollins is lucky that he didn't wife this broad up so now she can't take half of what he got. He dodged a bullet there.


BIG-TIME! :side:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> That is the problem. Both you and her function on emotion and not logic.
> 
> I'd feel every emotion she does. I would wish the worst for my cheater. But I'd never act out in a way to get revenge. I'd move on because I am a responsible adult.


Not to mention that her "response" is brutally violent and would not be acceptable in any culture on the face of the earth.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Zarra said:


> I didn't say what she did wasnt stupid as shit,but be a human and stop for a moment to think how she feels,not laugh at her like a scumbag. I'll would chop his fuckin dick off if I was her.


While it's completely understandable why his wife would be hurt by the situation (some people suffering from pain don't think rationally), to even think along the lines of mutilating his penis as a reaction to an affair, is just fucking insane and a thousand times worse than the affair itself fpalm



mattheel said:


> Not to mention that her "response" is brutally violent and would not be acceptable in any culture on the face of the earth.


Not entirely true. 




Sharon Osborne finds this funny, and recently there was a case where a woman tracked down a guy online and mutilated his penis with acid, and the feminist community on Tumblr praised her for it. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dark Paladin said:


> While it's completely understandable why his wife would be hurt by the situation (some people suffering from pain don't think rationally), to even think along the lines of mutilating his penis as a reaction to an affair, is just fucking insane and a thousand times worse than the affair itself fpalm


Sick world we live in, isn't it?


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

XLNC04 said:


> has nothing to do with rollins but does anyone know why wwe never does smackdown live? like why do they record it on tuesdays and play it on thursdays/fridays?


Cost cutting from what I understand. Plus Vince loves piping in those cheers for The New Day. 

I'd prefer SD on Tuesdays, Live. Would make better TV, esp. with this Rollins shit lol.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Well what little respect I had for him just vanished. I mean, even if I don't like him as a talent he seemed like a nice guy.

I mean... at least Reigns sounds like he's faithful to his wife.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

#Mark said:


> Genuinely surprised so many people are defending Rollins and shaming his ex. It's one thing to hold both parties accountable but to completely absolve Rollins is just wrong. He cheated on his fiancée and she reacted in a way a lot of scorned women would. That said, I don't think Rollins should be punished and I don't think he will, but he's definitely in the wrong in this situation. The NXT girl should be fired though just on the strength of her tweets.


Very few are absolving Rollins... most are waiting to see exactly what happened to cause her to loose control, but even then most here are willing to admit that he isn't in the clear himself if he cheated. Zahra's tweets and this however do paint her in a bit more negative of a light... more so the tweets than the cheating though.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

As for how I feel about those involved, I don't know the circumstances so I'm taking a step back and not shitting on anybody

Though it does look like everyone involved fucked up and should be ashamed, for various reasons.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if Seth and his now ex did this on purpose to save Seths failing career via publicity.


Are you trolling?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Goddamn it Juggernaut.
> 
> "Key is oral" :lmao


 work with what ya got.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Is that second tweet on the second screencap where all these racist accusations stem from?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Has there been any SHIELD 2.0 fan fiction yet?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Well, where is Raw next week? cause he'd getting roasted alive if it's even remotely smarky.
> 
> 'You got busted' chants abound.


Can you imagine if it was Philly?

The roof would basically get blown off with all the chants and everything. :lol

I mean it's wrong what happened(and that chick should get what's coming to her) but what's done is done and all we can do is see what the RAW Crowd's reaction will be.


Though I think any attempt to bring signs relating to this will be confiscated and probably the fans kicked out as well.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Seth is a better athlete then me, has a better body then me, might even be better looking, but at the end of the day my dick is bigger than his. AND THAT IT IS ALL THAT MATTERS!


It's weird that you felt the need to tell everyone that.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I love Rollins but why is he sending d*ck pics to his fiance? Am i missing something. She should be seeing enough of it already without needing a pic as a reminder. 

If it turns out Seth was cheating as has been speculated then he should have known this would come back to bite him on the a*s and he should have deleted all incriminating evidence from his pics to the pics of that NXT diva with her t*ts out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Is that second tweet on the second screencap where all these racist accusations stem from?


So she goes on about "sluts and whores" and such then turns around and basically saying only women like her can get a boob job..... she isn't all there is she.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> She's a woman, though. So, it's okay what she did.


Nah, dude, it's not ok. I thought she took it out of line as well in almost trying to cost the dude his job and shit. It's the fact that you're not realizing that this is a completely understandable reaction for someone who has just been cheated on and is pissed off. This chick could have been deeply insane and waited till the dude got home and killed, or cut him. I can only speak for the situation at hand. She probably isn't a saint herself, but that's for another day. lol

And she probably deleted the twitter because the same shame posting by Rollins marks in here were reaching her there, and she didn't feel the need to have that spam anymore. :lol



glenwo2 said:


>


I kinda figured she did with the detective work earlier.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WWE_Ultrastar said:


> I'm really disappointed with Seth Rollins! Take nothing away from him as a performer, but not only is this incredibly unprofessional, I've lost some respect for him as a person because cheating on your fiancée is a despicable thing to do!
> 
> He got caught and his girl got her revenge and to be honest he deserves the consequences of it! Too many people get away with cheating and it's not right. Even though it wouldn't be best for business, and not what I want to see, I hope his career suffers for this because he's messed up somebody else's life and it's not fair!
> 
> I'm going to take his picture out of my signature and move him down the rankings in my Fav 5 as a mark of my disapproval of what he's done!


Can you please then remove Brock from Sig. 

You're disgusting me and every other Brock fan with that viewpoint of yours. :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> What did she say that was racist?


Honestly curious about it myself.



WynterWarm12 said:


> The other pic was tweets from last year and this year lol
> 
> I guess the whole "And she has a black face but that's not what she annoys me." thing? And apparently she doesn't date minorities. She still hates women from her recent tweets lol And it's safe to bet she was sleeping with Seth while she had that fiance :lol



Did she? That black face comment confused me, I thought she didn't mean it as an insult, I could be wrong.

Either way, I don't know much about her to defend her lol, she could be a bitch for all I know. I'm trying to find her fiance's twitter account now :lmao

The other tweets with her hating girls just seemed like she was bitching, nothing offensive, and they were from before WWE signed her lol. She still shouldn't have cheated on her partner, but this ain't the first or last time this has happened in the WWE so I'm not being that harsh on her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nah, dude, it's not ok. I thought she took it out of line as well in almost trying to cost the dude his job and shit. It's the fact that you're not realizing that this is a completely understandable reaction for someone who has just been cheated on and is pissed off. This chick could have been deeply insane and waited till the dude got home and killed, or cut him. I can only speak for the situation at hand. She probably isn't a saint herself, but that's for another day. lol
> 
> And she probably deleted the twitter because the same shame posting by Rollins marks in here were reaching her there, and she didn't feel the need to have that spam anymore. :lol
> 
> ...


I get that she's pissed. That's obvious. But posting nude pics of everyone involved on Twitter is not a normal reaction. A normal reaction is getting pissed and yelling and taking it out on him at home and fighting. Posting nude pics for the world to see isn't normal.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Just imagine if Dean Ambrose did this, he'd be fired no questions asked or buried so far :lmao 

Seth comes out looking bad and so does everyone else. Sad story.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> PWInsider.
> 
> Looks like he's safe.


Good find.


Looks like the Verdict is in :

His EX *did* send those pics.


So all you White Knights can go back to whining about other things.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

This Zahra girl works for the WWE? With tweets like that?

Standards have dropped.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

RustyPro said:


> Just imagine if Dean Ambrose did this, he'd be fired no questions asked or buried so far :lmao
> 
> Seth comes out looking bad and so does everyone else. Sad story.


But if it happened to Ambrose, ovaries in here would go kaboom.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

If this happened with Dean Ambrose he'd be fired... because those nudes would emasculate the entire roster.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> work with what ya got.


LOOOL

When I read the +rep message I was like, "If I was an ass I'd give dimensions to prove myself, jeeeeesus"

hahaha


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Well what little respect I had for him just vanished. I mean, even if I don't like him as a talent he seemed like a nice guy.
> 
> *I mean... at least Reigns sounds like he's faithful to his wife*.


let's hope you didn't just jinx it


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

XLNC04 said:


> let's hope you didn't just jinx it


There are no more heroes in the WWE anymore. Except for Bryan I guess.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Zarra said:


> I didn't say what she did wasnt stupid as shit,but be a human and stop for a moment to think how she feels,not laugh at her like a scumbag. I'll would chop his fuckin dick off if I was her.


Cutting ones genitals off over an affair is the equivalent to beating a wife for the meal being cold.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Imagine what the tags for this thread would've been if we could still add them with free will

Fucking hell


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

It's amazing how Zahras tweets show a painfully apparent superiority complex yet on the flipside her tweets reveal her to be EXACTLY what she mocks, detests, and hates.

She precisely defines what it is to be a conceited hypocritical dunce. Good thing she's pretty....


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Well what little respect I had for him just vanished. I mean, even if I don't like him as a talent he seemed like a nice guy.
> 
> I mean... at least Reigns sounds like he's faithful to his wife.


Well Reigns has a daughter as well, so there's her to think about, I'd like to think that if Rollins had a daughter he wouldn't have cheated on his wife, but I kind of doubt it :shrug


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Still 211 active users viewing this thread :lmao

GOAT thread.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

The fact that he kept those nudes and that those photos existed in a place where his wife could find them makes him dumb as a brick.

I never understood how people lacked common sense like that. Get rid of them, or hide them properly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Genking48 said:


> Well Reigns has a daughter as well, so there's her to think about, I'd like to think that if Rollins had a daughter he wouldn't have cheated on his wife, but I kind of doubt it :shrug


Rollins and his ex weren't even married, let alone having a kid together..


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can someone give me a detailed timeline to everything that has happened so far? I heard about and saw the picture Rollins accidentally posted and then the pic of Rollins manhood that his fiancée posted. 

Any other tweets or news since?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Imagine what the tags for this thread would've been if we could still add them with free will
> 
> Fucking hell


Ah, I miss the tags. I miss reading shit like 'tyrion lannister to win rumble' and 'shane dies twd' :maury


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

If this was ECW, it'd be an angle to introduce Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Still 211 active users viewing this thread :lmao
> 
> GOAT thread.


I guess you can say that Seth's dick is a draw.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Imagine what the tags for this thread would've been if we could still add them with free will
> 
> Fucking hell


*BRING BACK TAGS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DudeLove669 said:


> It's amazing how Zahras tweets show a painfully apparent superiority complex yet on the flipside her tweets reveal her to be EXACTLY what she mocks, detests, and hates.
> 
> She precisely defines what it is to be a conceited hypocritical dunce. Good thing she's pretty....


Though with that attitude, many people will slowly find her less so and more unattractive.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Genking48 said:


> Well Reigns has a daughter as well, so there's her to think about, I'd like to think that if Rollins had a daughter he wouldn't have cheated on his wife, but I kind of doubt it :shrug


True, but either way. Reigns can be an ass but he has a certain tone when he talks about his wife. It's sappy, but at least it's not this. 



RAVEN said:


> Still 211 active users viewing this thread :lmao
> 
> GOAT thread.


We've had bigger audiences before.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> I guess you can say that Seth's dick is a draw.


Seths dick to main event Wrestlemania against Brock? Book it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

damnbrose said:


> *and the whole "good for him, she's hot" is pretty repulsive. *Literally every single person involved acted in a shit manner. But the "atta boy seth mentality" and mocking of someone's heartbreak is ridiculous. But I'm glad to know people think cheating is okay because "everyone does it!":jordan5




Good for him, she's hot. :dance2:dance2:dance2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure Seth is the only guy to cheat on his gf in wrestling. Gold.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth's dick outdraws Roman's hair


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Seths dick to main event Wrestlemania against Brock? Book it


But the size difference is too much. 

I'll let you interpret that how you see fit. :creepytrips


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

DudeLove669 said:


> Seths dick to main event Wrestlemania against Brock? Book it


Against Codys mustache.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> We've had bigger audiences before.



Oh absolutely, I wasn't being completely serious. It's just funny how most of the pages are filled with posts discussing a man's dick :hayden3


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Zarra said:


> You are fuckin disgusting .


But not wrong. :shrug


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Against Codys mustache.


A tag team would result in some awkward pubic hair.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Oh absolutely, I wasn't being completely serious. It's just funny how most of the pages are filled with posts discussing a man's dick :hayden3


Well I'd be concerned if we were discussing a lady's dick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I get that she's pissed. That's obvious. But posting nude pics of everyone involved on Twitter is not a normal reaction. A normal reaction is getting pissed and yelling and taking it out on him at home and fighting. Posting nude pics for the world to see isn't normal.


An attempt to sabotage a dude, or chick after being pissed after figuring all that out, and reading all the things he said about her in texts isn't understandable? 

My dude, have you watched the show cheaters?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Seth is now a draw. Brace yourselves for HBK 2.0... or Edge.

:rollins


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

:rollins Girl send a naked pic of your boobs and ass and ill send the D 

:LOL :maury shit.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I got cheated on 3 times and I never posted any of the more private pictures.

Why? Because I'm an adult.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> An attempt to sabotage a dude, or chick who's pissed after figuring all that out, and reading all the things he said about her in texts isn't understandable?
> 
> My dude, have you watched the show cheaters?


Um, trying to ruin someone's livelihood is normal? No, in most circles it isn't. Basing reactions to real life situations on a television show ('reality' tv, or not) is a bit shaky, to say the least, IMO.

Scary world we live in.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Nothing better than someone doing something stupid on twitter and then shamefully deleting their entire account as damage control.


Funny thing is that even though she deleted that account, if this shit goes "LEGAL", the feds can easily recover her deleted account complete with all her deleted posts. Even this one :










She's going to be in deep shit IF Seth wants to go after her(I would).


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nine99 said:


> Can someone give me a detailed timeline to everything that has happened so far? I heard about and saw the picture Rollins accidentally posted and then the pic of Rollins manhood that his fiancée posted.
> 
> Any other tweets or news since?


Timeline

Seth cheats on fiance with NXT Girl 
Fiance finds out 
Does those posts on Facebook where she quotes his texts
Raw starts
Simultaneously posts NXT girls nudes to his Facebook, Twitter and Instagram 
Backstage finds out and Seth quickly has to delete them all
Suddenly nude pic of Seth appears 
Fiance admits on Twitter she posted the pictures
Seth goes out and has to perform a match
Later apologises on Social Media for the pictures being posted without his permission
WWE issues statement about how Seth will not get heat for this seeing as he was "hacked"
Fiance deletes twitter account
Stolen from /wooo/


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> I got cheated on 3 times and I never posted any of the more private pictures.
> 
> Why? Because I'm an adult.


You're a bigger man than she is. And Rollins as well apparently :grin2:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

You know the product sucks when a dick pic is the most interesting subject coming off of a Monday. :lol

I think they're all in the wrong but Seth doesn't need to be punished for having his privacy invaded. Yeah, it's a shit thing to cheat but it's still his personal life and doesn't give his ex the right to just start posting nudes all over the internet. It's normal to be frustrated, but this is going too far. Still, I say the same thing I said when the mass nudes were leaked by hackers belonging to various celebrities last summer... if you're dumb enough to have naked pics, then don't be surprised if they go public accidentally or intentionally by others. And if you're gonna have them, DON'T SHOW YOUR FACE IN THEM!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*What happened to good old fashioned phone sex?*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> She's a woman, though. So, it's okay what she did.


Damn. You're right. I completely forgot. :lol


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *What happened to good old fashioned phone sex?*


Hey, it's still phone sex... sort of.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *What happened to good old fashioned phone sex?*


What happened to the days when people would shut up, have regular sex, and then get to sleep before 9:30?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *What happened to good old fashioned phone sex?*



That's for mic skills marks like Pyro, not workrate marks :hayden3

Only joking Pyro, please don't kill me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This thread taught me that irrational behavior is a-okay from women because they can't control themselves.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Genuinely surprised so many people are defending Rollins and shaming his ex.


Eh, i think it's more that they don't want her to not be held accountable for what she did. Rollins did some pretty scummy shit, but she handled the situation like a child and don't think she should come out of this clean either. 



RAVEN said:


> That's for mic skills marks like Pyro, not workrate marks :hayden3
> 
> Only joking Pyro, please don't kill me.


:maury


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *What happened to good old fashioned phone sex?*


Funny you should say that :lol


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

_*Looks like Edge passed The Torch to The Right Person*_:rollins


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What did the texts say from Rollins an Zahra?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> What happened to the days when people would shut up, have regular sex, and then get to sleep before 9:30?


*Only nerds go to sleep before 10:00.

Seriously though the fuck bruh you gonna teleport to your wife when you're 100+ miles away from them? This isn't just necessarily for Rollins. I have no doubt in my mind these dudes have taken and have loads of nudes for their significant others. And undoubtedly have phone sex.*



X Spectrum said:


> Hey, it's still phone sex... sort of.


*You're not wrong, technically. :lmao*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Funny thing is that even though she deleted that account, if this shit goes "LEGAL", the feds can easily recover her deleted account complete with all her deleted posts. Even this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine that her deleting the twitter is more in reaction to the harassment she received. People were laying into her.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Only nerds go to sleep before 10:00.
> 
> Seriously though the fuck bruh you gonna teleport to your wife when you're 100+ miles away from them? This isn't just necessarily for Rollins. I have no doubt in my mind these dudes have taken and have loads of nudes for their significant others. And undoubtedly have phone sex.*


Then there are more nerds in this world than I realized.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

mattheel said:


> I would imagine that her deleting the twitter is more in reaction to the harassment she received. People were laying into her.


*That kinda happens when you publicly admit to trying to sabotage someone's career. :/

Cheating aside, she had to have expected that kind of backlash. His fans are vicious.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> That's for mic skills marks like Pyro, not workrate marks :hayden3
> 
> Only joking Pyro, please don't kill me.


Further proof that workrate > mic skills.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Um, trying to ruin someone's livelihood is normal? No, in most circles it isn't. Basing reactions to real life situations on a television show ('reality' tv, or not) is a bit shaky, to say the least, IMO.
> 
> Scary world we live in.


Straight up trying to ruin someone's livelihood is actually done on a regular basis in case you haven't seen on the trolling and leaks of celebs that have ever been released on the net. And that is from people who aren't even in the same boat as the chick. It's not a normal or right thing to do, what she did, but she was pissed off and acted irrational like I'm pretty sure a lot of other angry people would. 

And yes, it really is a scary world we live in.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wwe should go after the scorned woman for posting porn on their twitter account for kids to see.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *That kinda happens when you publicly admit to trying to sabotage someone's career. :/
> 
> Cheating aside, she had to have expected that kind of backlash. His fans are vicious.*



Tbf she released the pics fully knowing (and maybe even wanting) him to face online backlash and it kinda backfired on her.

She just got more than she bargained for I think. Admitting she did it was stupid.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Can you please then remove Brock from Sig.
> 
> You're disgusting me and every other Brock fan with that viewpoint of yours. :side:


Lol, what are you talking about?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *What happened to good old fashioned phone sex?*


Pornhub happened.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

This was just Seth's version of reaching for that brass ring. He knows what's best for business. :rollins


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Seriously though the fuck bruh you gonna teleport to your wife when you're 100+ miles away*


DEAD


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Then there are more nerds in this world than I realized.



It's the best time ever to be a nerd though. Marvel comics and movies, Game of Thrones the show and the books, the video game industry etc.

Nerds are winning.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Is that second tweet on the second screencap where all these racist accusations stem from?


It's cute that she seems to feel that she's full of profound insights. :heyman6


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> I guess you can say that Seth's dick is a draw.


Holy hnnnnnnnng @ the Caitlin McSwain and Charlotte McKinney girls in your sig...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> It's the best time ever to be a nerd though. Marvel comics and movies, Game of Thrones the show and the books, the video game industry etc.
> 
> Nerds are winning.


Even not-nerds are getting in on our shit.

Fantasy Football is Dungeons and Dragons for Jocks.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

> *Triple H Comments On Seth Rollins Photo Scandal*
> Posted By: Kenny Williams on Feb 10, 2015
> _Source: PWInsider.com_
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/37927/Triple-H-Comments-On-Seth-Rollins-Photo-Scandal/


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I had no idea his last name as Lopez.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nine99 said:


> What did the texts say from Rollins an Zahra?


I think the texts are what Leighla Schultz are throwing up in this post:










Plus another I can't find where he writes something like "I hate my life and fiance...wanna run away with you" something along those lines.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

What's this about Rollins having a small penis?

And I find his ex posting nudes of him as a form of "revenge" incredibly funny. I don't know why everyone is so sensitive about this. I don't find what he did wrong either. But it was high risk behavior that had the potential have this exact outcome. He obviously thought the risk was worth the reward.

Having said that, I am not a fan of the guy and I hope this results in a "de-push."


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

HHH said on the NXT conference call that Rollins won't be punished and it's something they'll move past.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Holy hnnnnnnnng @ the Caitlin McSwain and Charlotte McKinney girls in your sig...


They're quite dreamy.



RAVEN said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/37927/Triple-H-Comments-On-Seth-Rollins-Photo-Scandal/


Well, its safe to assume that this incident won't affect his professional career. His personal life is fucked in a way.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> What's this about Rollins having a small penis?
> 
> And I find his ex posting nudes of him as a form of "revenge" incredibly funny. I don't know why everyone is so sensitive about this. I don't find what he did wrong either. But it was high risk behavior that had the potential have this exact outcome. He obviously thought the risk was worth the reward.
> 
> Having said that, I am not a fan of the guy and I hope this results in a "de-push."


This will absolutely not result in any sort of de push. Bad for you, great for wrestling fans.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> But I do find a slight hint of hypocrisy from the people who are glad Seth is being protected suddenly turn around and bash Reigns for being protected.



Protecting an amazing talent because he messed up in his private life seems the reasonable thing to do to me.
Protecting a bad talent because he's just plain bad AT HIS WORK is a completely different thing.

Find a better comparison. Glad he's fine anyway.

Don't know how I should feel about some comments in there though. The fiancee did get overboard, but she had the right to be pissed, that's being human, and calling her a bitch when she was the one who was wronged in the first place is cringeworthy.

But heh, Rollins is a guy so it's "normal" for him to cheat, apparently.

Just wanted to say that I stand in the camp of those who adore him as a performer, and think that this shouldn't and musn't slow down his career, but that we don't know anything about this story, and that we should keep our judgemental comments to ourselves.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I had no idea his last name as Lopez.


That and he was named after a cheese


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

DudeLove669 said:


> This will absolutely not result in any sort of de push. Bad for you, great for wrestling fans.


Bad for the company, as he cannot draw or sell merch. But it's their company I suppose. They're willing to kill it over guys like Reigns and Rollins. So be it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> Funny thing is that even though she deleted that account, if this shit goes "LEGAL", the feds can easily recover her deleted account complete with all her deleted posts. Even this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth is the least of her problems, the pics were posted on WWE's sites. If WWE decides to go after her she better be ready to do porn like Chyna did lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ImitationGame said:


> Bad for the company, as he cannot draw or sell merch. But it's their company I suppose. They're willing to kill it over guys like Reigns and Rollins. So be it.


Heels usually don't sell alot of merch. At least wait until he turns face and has been a face for awhile before we claim this to be truth.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> HHH said on the NXT conference call that Rollins won't be punished and it's something they'll move past.


Girl underestimated being a HHH guy with them benefits :banderas 

Rollins looking like :rollins "I'm gonna kill the pussy anyway"


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Heels usually don't sell alot of merch. At least wait until he turns face and has been a face for awhile before we claim this to be truth.


He has been outsold by plenty of other heels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ImitationGame said:


> He has been outsold by plenty of other heels.


Even if that is true(which I doubt), just shows what a great heel the guy has been from day 1 in his run on the main roster. Once he's a face, for the first time in his time on the main roster, he's going to have a legit chance to grow his fanbase, which is going to happen in spades.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Solf said:


> Protecting an amazing talent because he messed up in his private life seems the reasonable thing to do to me.
> Protecting a bad talent because he's just plain bad AT HIS WORK is a completely different thing.
> 
> Find a better comparison. Glad he's fine anyway.
> ...


Agreed and by the way completely OT I just saw you were from France : where exactly ?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Well what little respect I had for him just vanished. I mean, even if I don't like him as a talent he seemed like a nice guy.
> 
> I mean... at least Reigns sounds like he's faithful to his wife.


that's the key words, though : "sounds like..."

We don't know. He might be dipping his 1-inch pecker into some other broad on the side and we'd never know it because his wife didn't find out....yet.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> He has been outsold by plenty of other heels.


Like who? I doubt any of them match up against Rollins as a traditional top heel who gets proper heat. 

Rollins gets real heel heat unlike anyone else on the roster which means he's dong his job.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Seth is so hot.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

In 30 years when Seth goes into the Hall of Fame I can say "I saw that guys dick"


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Trips is a fan of Rollins 

Now Trips can you look past Chyna and induct her into the hall of fame.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Louaja89 said:


> Agreed and by the way completely OT I just saw you were from France : where exactly ?


Caen, Normandy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This thread could've been locked after the first post and it would be still be #LongerThanRollins


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nah, dude, it's not ok. I thought she took it out of line as well in almost trying to cost the dude his job and shit. It's the fact that you're not realizing that this is a completely understandable reaction for someone who has just been cheated on and is pissed off. This chick could have been deeply insane and waited till the dude got home and killed, or cut him. I can only speak for the situation at hand. She probably isn't a saint herself, but that's for another day. lol
> 
> And she probably deleted the twitter because the same shame posting by Rollins marks in here were reaching her there, and she didn't feel the need to have that spam anymore. :lol
> 
> ...


Yeah but here is ACTUAL SOLID PROOF, though, to support that "detective work". 

She's fucked if Seth decides to go after her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Yeah but here is ACTUAL SOLID PROOF, though, to support that "detective work".
> 
> She's fucked if Seth decides to go after her.


He doesn't need this dragging out any longer. He's already got all the back support he needs.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Seths dick to main event Wrestlemania against Brock? Book it


Seth's Dick vs. Brock's "Dick" Tattoo(even though it's supposed to be a sword)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Seth's dick outdraws Roman's hair


Belee' dat. :cool2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> What happened to the days when people would shut up, have regular sex, and then get to sleep before 9:30?


I don't know man, its those damn millennials :vince3


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Why are girls so greedy wit the dick? It's like Seth can't love you even if he screws someone else?

Sex doesn't equal Love. This whole monogamy thing is a racket.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> This thread could've been locked after the first post and it would be still be #LongerThanRollins


Oh please.I'm sure all of you have 14 inches dicks,right?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mattheel said:


> I would imagine that her deleting the twitter is more in reaction to the harassment she received. People were laying into her.


You're probably right about that.


And for that, she's also dumb not to realize the massive legal ramifications of what she did, as well....


I truly hope the WWE and Seth go after her. They can't let someone get away with trying to destroy one's career and damaging(by proxy) the entire company just because she's a woman.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Zarra said:


> Oh please.I'm sure all of you have 14 inches dicks,right?


Nope but it's #LongerThanRollins


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Seth's fiancee was one pill away from John Wayne Bobbit being forced to make his second RAW appearance.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> Tbf she released the pics fully knowing (and maybe even wanting) him to face online backlash and it kinda backfired on her.
> 
> She just got more than she bargained for I think. Admitting she did it was stupid.


Raven, I'm glad she idiotically ADMITTED IT because that basically made all the "White Knights" around here to SHUT THE F UP about how there's no proof she admitted anything..blahblahblah.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Protokletos said:


> It's cute that she seems to feel that she's full of profound insights. :heyman6


So Seth doesn't fuck around(literally) with women because he loves them for their minds. 

Big surprise.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

If I was a WWE road agent I would definitely have Rollins win his next match with a small package.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> They're quite dreamy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its safe to assume that this incident won't affect his professional career. *His personal life is fucked in a way.*


There's plenty of fish in the sea, DemBoy. 

Especially now that he displayed the actual BAIT for them. :evil


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> There's plenty of fish in the sea, DemBoy.
> 
> *Especially now that he displayed the actual BAIT* for them. :evil


:bryanlol

I know there's plenty of fish in the sea, but the guy is now known as a cheater, a lot of girls see that as a big no-no.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Nope but it's #LongerThanRollins


Do you really want to be compared to Rollins? 

Ok, Post a full face and body shot with your wang out like he did and then a picture of your girlfriend too. 

This way you can get a more accurate reading on were you stand in relation to the guy with the average sized dick. 

Do you think you'll still get a sense of superiority after doing this with your extra inch or two :lol 

Banter like the ''small package'' jokes etc are funny and their fair game. What is with the ''I've got a bigger dick'' posts though :lol like it's some sort of achievement. 

No one cares about your dick. Don't post about it.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He doesn't need this dragging out any longer. He's already got all the back support he needs.


He doesn't, but he could and she deserves it but he won't. 
But who knows what WWE or that girl Seth cheated with might do. :laugh:

Owh Seth... now we know why you kept that vibrating thing in your money in the bank briefcase.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh well poor Seth man.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He doesn't need this dragging out any longer. He's already got all the back support he needs.


You're right. I kind of feel he just wants to sweep this under the rug as fast as possible.

But the WWE could go after her themselves if they feel so inclined considering she utilized Seth's OFFICIAL WWE Twitter account to do the "deed" she did.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I wonder if The Rock penis is big or not?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks12 said:


> I wonder if The Rock penis is big or not?


It's called the peoples strudel. Get it right.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ImitationGame said:


> He has been outsold by plenty of other heels.


Would like to see proof of this claim.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> It's called the peoples strudel. Get it right.


Easy, big fella!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> :bryanlol
> 
> I know there's plenty of fish in the sea, but the guy is now known as a cheater, a lot of girls see that as a big no-no.



Uhh....So what? There are plenty of women(not girls, okay?) that would want to have a romp in bed with Seth, I bet.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Do you really want to be compared to Rollins?
> 
> Ok, Post a full face and body shot with your wang out like he did and then a picture of your girlfriend too.
> 
> ...


I knew there would be serveral. Bigger or not, kids will say that to give the illusion they are a certain size. Men, won't post this shit.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I seriously hope this will be Rollins new theme


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ And Billy Gunn is conspicuous by his absence. 

*OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW?

YOUR PENIS BETTER CALL SOMEBODAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!*


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Doloph said:


> Marrakesh said:
> 
> 
> > It's called the peoples strudel. Get it right.
> ...


So it's offical its BIG


----------



## azKaR (Nov 4, 2014)

I was having a shit day but then i saw mah boy seth's dick an oh god oh god oh god


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The only thing I take away from this is remembering how much poon WWE stars must slay*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> You're right. I kind of feel he just wants to sweep this under the rug as fast as possible.
> 
> But the WWE could go after her themselves if they feel so inclined considering she utilized Seth's OFFICIAL WWE Twitter account to do the "deed" she did.


That part is still weird to me. I don't know how she got that info.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Uhh....So what? There are plenty of women(not girls, okay?) that would want to have a romp in bed with Seth, I bet.


Dunno what the passive aggressive shit is for, but i did get your point dude. Girls, gals, women, ladies, call them whatever you want, some of them like to point fingers and judge people for shit like this. Not uncommon and seeing that even some people here defended the ex's action by saying that he had it coming for cheating, it wouldn't surprise me if this didn't affect Seth's personal life in at least some way.

Anyways, the dude its great at his job and seeing that this won't affect that, his personal life isn't my concern.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Watch Seth start using The Small Package as his finisher now!

:rollins


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> I know there's plenty of fish in the sea, but the guy is now known as a cheater, a lot of girls see that as a big no-no.


Some girls like a bad boy cause they feel like they can change him, some girls like being treated bad and are attracted to assholes instead of nice guys.

Seth's a young good looking dude and probaly has girls falling all over him in all the different citys he goes too. Im sure he wont have a problem getting another girl. 

Look at flair he's been married like 10 times, Hogan supposedly cheated and he has a hot young wife.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Caleb Crotchshot said:


> Watch Seth start using The Small Package as his finisher now!
> 
> :rollins


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Do you really want to be compared to Rollins?
> 
> Ok, Post a full face and body shot with your wang out like he did and then a picture of your girlfriend too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone is #SmallerThanRollins


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

This needs to be posted again:



Trifektah said:


> So I came across the dick pic and I was expecting something ridiculously tiny from all the comments I've seen. Dude is average. Grow the fuck up. Stop spending all your time watching giant dicked freaks shag plastic bimbos. Porn isn't an accurate reflection of how the world works.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Dick jokes to begin with aren't funny, but you'd think one should have to have a small dick in the first place to be a target.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Seths dick isn't small. The guy is tall and jacked so he could have a 7 inch penis in that shot. Oh, wait, 7 inches is probably small on the internet.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:vince5 *"Next Monday NIGHT on RAW, a preview the naked scoop you ALL really wanted!"*





























:vince2


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

The fiance deleted her twitter LOL she must of got hacked too. Crazy


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> :vince5 *"Next Monday NIGHT on RAW, a preview the naked scoop you ALL really wanted!"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^ I'M BLIND!!!! ARRRGH!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Next week on TNA Impact:

''We're watcing great match between this two guys but wait, wait a minute!! Is that, is that who I think it is? What is Roll Sethins doing in the Impact zone??''


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I_Hate_You said:


> Seths dick isn't small. The guy is tall and jacked so he could have a 7 inch penis in that shot. Oh, wait, 7 inches is probably small on the internet.


I literally just looked up averages( SCIENCE FOR ROLLINS )-

Global average for length is somewhere between 5.2 to 5.8 inches, girth 4.2 to 4.8 inches

U.S. average for length is 5.6

Both Koreas are around 3.8

The Congo is at fuckin 7 inches lololol

And that page said that dudes obsess over this nonsense more than ladies

http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...e-erect-penis-size-5-6-inches-study-finds.htm

Given I just looked that up(fuckin PMs damn it), they have a point

Actually WHAT THE FUCK THERE'S A WIKIPEDIA PAGE FOR THIS

Yeah I need to go back to talking wrestling


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> Dunno what the passive aggressive shit is for, but i did get your point dude. Girls, gals, women, ladies, call them whatever you want, some of them like to point fingers and judge people for shit like this. Not uncommon and seeing that even some people here defended the ex's action by saying that he had it coming for cheating, it wouldn't surprise me if this didn't affect Seth's personal life in at least some way.
> 
> Anyways, the dude its great at his job and seeing that this won't affect that, his personal life isn't my concern.


Pretty much. I mean it's messed up that he ruined his 7 year relationship with Leighla, but this shit happens. I'm not condoning it by any means, but people everywhere for the longest time were all like "we don't know yet!" or "it doesn't make any sense that he'd ruin a solid 7 year relationship as well as an engagement." Alls I gotta say is that until all three cooled down and publicly owned up to their mistakes in the matter no one will know if Seth always had that Zahra photo or if it was planted by a hacker trying to ruin his life. Either way it's their business, not ours, and neither of the three owe the public more than an apology and Seth already did that. I can understand acting out of anger and doing unreasonable shit, but Leighla could have potentially ruined his career. Something that shouldn't take a hit on account of infidelity.

I spoke my 2 cents on the matter on tumblr and twitter, but got right outta dodge because it became a warzone. I regret going into twitter when really I needed the sleep. First thing I see when I go on? Leighla posting Seth dicks. I went from groggy to woke in a heartbeat and man... Seth is hot, but I honestly never cared to see private shots of his dong. :jose Not in the fashion which everything went down at least. I don't approve of the kind of personal decisions the man behind the mask made in relation to this, but like I said this isn't my business and things will hopefully sort themselves out behind closed doors this time. I'm still a Seth Rollins fan.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

It was his fiances first tweet in 2 years. Hacked.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

This whole situation is a cluster-fuck, and this thread has gone to shit.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> And that page said that dudes obsess over this nonsense more than ladies


It's always been a consistent fact but this thread just adds further proof that guys care more about dick size than girls.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy that Rollins won't be in hot water for this, he handled himself well on RAW last night which shows how professional he is.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I_Hate_You said:


> Seths dick isn't small. The guy is tall and jacked so he could have a 7 inch penis in that shot. Oh, wait, 7 inches is probably small on the internet.


A 7 inch isn't small. It's above average. It's still pretty good. I heard that HHH has a small one though hahaha.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> It's always been a consistent fact but this thread just adds further proof that guys care more about dick size than girls.


I think I along with every other man on the planet need to just be like, "THEY DON'T GIVE A FUCK, SO WHY DO WE?"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Calahart said:


> Pretty much. I mean it's messed up that he ruined his 7 year relationship with Leighla, but this shit happens. I'm not condoning it by any means, but people everywhere for the longest time were all like "we don't know yet!" or "it doesn't make any sense that he'd ruin a solid 7 year relationship as well as an engagement." Alls I gotta say is that until all three cooled down and publicly owned up to their mistakes in the matter no one will know if Seth always had that Zahra photo or if it was planted by a hacker trying to ruin his life. Either way it's their business, not ours, and neither of the three owe the public more than an apology and Seth already did that. I can understand acting out of anger and doing unreasonable shit, but Leighla could have potentially ruined his career. Something that shouldn't take a hit on account of infidelity.
> 
> I spoke my 2 cents on the matter on tumblr and twitter, but got right outta dodge because it became a warzone. I regret going into twitter when really I needed the sleep. First thing I see when I go on? Leighla posting Seth dicks. *I went from groggy to woke in a heartbeat and man... Seth is hot*, but I honestly never cared to see private shots of his dong. :jose Not in the fashion which everything went down at least. I don't approve of the kind of personal decisions the man behind the mask made in relation to this, but like I said this isn't my business and things will hopefully sort themselves out behind closed doors this time. I'm still a Seth Rollins fan.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Calahart said:


> DemBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno what the passive aggressive shit is for, but i did get your point dude. Girls, gals, women, ladies, call them whatever you want, some of them like to point fingers and judge people for shit like this. Not uncommon and seeing that even some people here defended the ex's action by saying that he had it coming for cheating, it wouldn't surprise me if this didn't affect Seth's personal life in at least some way.
> ...


You have got to be kidding me! So you say cheating is alright? The reason why women in general take it to heart is that it's morally wrong and females are emotional creatures. How would you feel if your life partner cheated on you knowing you spent 7 years with that same partner?


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> A 7 inch isn't small. It's above average. It's still pretty good. I heard that HHH has a small one though hahaha.


That's not true. HHH has been confirmed as having a great penis.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lol i knew Rollins couldn't compete wit Roman 

Roman is known to be THE most hung guy in WWE, possibly one of the biggest in the world. his cock has been described as "like an evian bottle", with gargantual thickness that would rival shane diesel and shorty mac. im estimating his size to be at least 8.5" bone pressed, with OVER 7" of girth. he would have absolutely destroyed his wife's pussy. 

they would have spent hours and hours on foreplay, getting herself wet enough just so she can take it. i can just imagine her begging for it, with Roman barely able to force it past the knob, and his wife moaning and squirming, demanding him to force it in deeper. she would have orgasm'd within seconds of taking the entire length, being filled and stretched right up to her cervix.. the orgasm would have been powerful, with her vaginal muscles clamping down on Roman's throbbing monstrosity, her whole body quivering in euphoria

bet she still masturbates to the memory of it


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> lol i knew Rollins couldn't compete wit Roman
> 
> Roman is known to be THE most hung guy in WWE, possibly one of the biggest in the world. his cock has been described as "like an evian bottle", with gargantual thickness that would rival shane diesel and shorty mac. im estimating his size to be at least 8.5" bone pressed, with OVER 7" of girth. he would have absolutely destroyed his wife's pussy.
> 
> ...


I get the feeling you needed to masturbate after writing that.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks12 said:


> A 7 inch isn't small. It's above average. It's still pretty good. I heard that HHH has a small one though hahaha.


Oh..no, son
I hear HHH's other nick name is Cockasaurus Rex :hunter


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks12 said:


> You have got to be kidding me! So you say cheating is alright? The reason why women in general take it to heart is that it's morally wrong and females are emotional creatures. How would you feel if your life partner cheated on you knowing you spent 7 years with that same partner?


I never said it was alright.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Punt said:


> That's not true. HHH has been confirmed as having a great penis.


This post out of context is brilliant


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> lol i knew Rollins couldn't compete wit Roman
> 
> Roman is known to be THE most hung guy in WWE, possibly one of the biggest in the world. his cock has been described as "like an evian bottle", with gargantual thickness that would rival shane diesel and shorty mac. im estimating his size to be at least 8.5" bone pressed, with OVER 7" of girth. he would have absolutely destroyed his wife's pussy.
> 
> ...


You forgot about Damien Miz/Sandow


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Where's Brock when you need him, this thread is too much.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh and Soup I've always thirsted over all 3. Don't act like that was some revelation. :lol

#ThirstMostForAmbrose :ambrose3


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> This post out of context is brilliant


It's true.

There have been multiple confirmed reports that HHH has a "great penis", "a big treat" and "a real wow"

These are quotes.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Punt said:


> It's true.
> 
> There have been multiple confirmed reports that HHH has a "great penis", "a big treat" and "a real wow"
> 
> These are quotes.


What the FUCK


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

159 pages? Now Seth penis deserves to be in the WWE hall of fame it's already more over than Austin Rock Bryan Hogan


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

159 pages about a dick.
This forums amazes me sometimes.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Wrestlemania 40 opener

Daniel Bryan comes out, cutting a promo

Then John Cena, also cuts promo

Then Seth Rollins' penis

Just his penis


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

WWE better not deal out any punishments to Seth or Zahara when they have an active Lana on the roster. 

Until Zahahrhahrahra has coke snorted off her tits in a movie.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Sixth said:


> 159 pages about a dick.
> This forums amazes me sometimes.


Ummm.... If it was just "a dick" there wouldn't be 160+ pages about it.


Did you see it? It's glorious.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Wrestlemania 40 opener
> 
> Daniel Bryan comes out, cutting a promo
> 
> ...


Sounds like something Vince would do.



Punt said:


> Ummm.... If it was just "a dick" there wouldn't be 160+ pages about it.
> 
> 
> Did you see it? It's glorious.


I don't have all day to read 160 pages. All I know is people are arguing if this is okay, and if Rollins dick is small or big.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Punt said:


> Ummm.... If it was just "a dick" there wouldn't be 160+ pages about it.
> 
> 
> Did you see it? It's glorious.


Brah.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Wrestlemania 40 opener
> 
> Daniel Bryan comes out, cutting a promo
> 
> ...


I'm good with that but without Cena's promo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LEAVE HIM ALONE!










Zahra is so sexy BTW.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Looks like his fans are all backing him but what's the balanced view?*


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins becoming the new HBK more and more everyday.

:hbk1

Imagine if social media was around in HBK's heyday? Holy fuck. His career might not have happened.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sixth said:


> 159 pages about a dick.
> This forums amazes me sometimes.


To be fair, it's actually a mix of "dick" and "crazy bitch committing a crime".


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LEAVE HIM ALONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol your sig Seth reaction when he found out his penis was put out there for the world to see.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Zarra said:


> I'm good with that but without Cena's promo


Just accept its gonna happen.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JD said:


> WWE better not deal out any punishments to Seth or Zahara when they have an active Lana on the roster.
> 
> Until Zahahrhahrahra has coke snorted off her tits in a movie.


I thought the WWE made it clear that Seth is in the clear, so to speak?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Dick jokes/dick contests are fucking stupid.
a) it's not something you can choose. You gotta learn to work with tools you've been given. 
b) having monsterdong =/= being great at sex. Also, and I know this might be shocking for some of you who have been educated by pornography - not all girls can handle big dicks.

>inb4 Majmo_Mendez is jealeous tiny dicked manlet


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Zarra said:


>



Your username makes this so much funnier no offense :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

> - Regarding Seth Rollins, he (HHH) said that Rollins issued an apology and called it “an unfortunate personal incident, and that’s all it is.” He gave the indication there would be no punishment involved and it was something they wanted to move past.
> 
> F4WOnline


Whew.

:rollins


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Lol your sig Seth reaction when he found out his penis was put out there for the world to see.


:aryalol

MOMS GOT DICK PICS!!!


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

He announced on his twitter that as a tribute to this whole ordeal, his new finisher is going to be a small package.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Reigns getting groped by fat women during his entrance while Seth getting his dick sucked by Zahra.

We have a winner!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting that HHH referred to this as "The Colby Lopez situation" - separating the character from the wrestler portraying it. Now this could be just in hopes main stream news sites refer to him as Colby Lopez so kids googling him won't get figuratively poked in the eye by a image of his erect penis, or he could have consulted legal and is doing this to lay the ground work for a lawsuit or legal case against the woman. She is in a relationship with Colby Lopez, but used the Seth Rollins account, owned by WWE, to post revenge porn. It might not be illegal in Iowa, but the wwe being a national and international company based out of Ct could file the case just about anywhere and claim she attacked/damaged the company with her stunt.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> >inb4 Majmo_Mendez is jealeous tiny dicked manlet


I'm not gonna be that guy. lol

hahaha


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> :aryalol
> 
> MOMS GOT DICK PICS!!!


Erick Rowan looks like he's face palming too kinda which makes it even funnier.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Whew.
> 
> :rollins


Yeah, I'm glad his career didn't take a hit. He deserves to lose Leighla, but they both can eventually move on from this. Seth doesn't deserve to lose his job. Especially over leaked pics. That was out of his control.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Dick jokes/dick contests are fucking stupid.
> a) it's not something you can choose. You gotta learn to work with tools you've been given.
> b) having monsterdong =/= being great at sex. Also, and I know this might be shocking for some of you who have been educated by pornography - not all girls can handle big dicks.
> 
> >inb4 Majmo_Mendez is jealeous tiny dicked manlet


There's no correlation between height and penis size so there was no need for you to write 'manlet'. Also, you mentioned that penis size is not something you choose... you also don't choose your height.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What I love the most about this thread is all the arm chair lawyers talking about WWE suing Seth's fiance. 

What is WWE (multi-million dollar company) going to ask for exactly?

Money for damages?

It's going to be worse if they hold on to the issue, or if they appear like they are bullying this woman who was cheated on.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Must be awkward for those that look at Rollins in the eyes for a moment too long to be comfortable, hahaha


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Punt said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > A 7 inch isn't small. It's above average. It's still pretty good. I heard that HHH has a small one though hahaha.
> ...


Bye who? What about Stone Cold or The Rock?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Whew.
> 
> :rollins


I think Rollins suffered enough lol. No need for any punishment for this.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

You know some where Jericho is thinking of having Leighla in his podcast lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> You know some where Jericho is thinking of having Leighla in his podcast lmao


:washed2


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> You have got to be kidding me! So you say cheating is alright? The reason why women in general take it to heart is that it's morally wrong and females are emotional creatures. How would you feel if your life partner cheated on you knowing you spent 7 years with that same partner?


Morals have nothing to do with it. Females are VINDICTIVE creatures that crave status and power, not emotional ones. The reason why she did what she did was revenge and to reclaim some status. There is nothing more embarrassing to a woman than to have her man stepping out on her and so she'll 'make him pay' in order to look good in the eyes of other women.

Morally? Who gives a shit. Its like saying that sticking your hand in a pot of boiling water is morally wrong. No, its just bad, and if you insist on doing it, you realize why.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> I think Rollins suffered enough lol. No need for any punishment for this.


Yeah I'd say the public humiliation is good enough.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Sounds like someone is #SmallerThanRollins


fpalm on so many levels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calahart said:


> Yeah, I'm glad his career didn't take a hit. He deserves to lose Leighla, but they both can eventually move on from this. Seth doesn't deserve to lose his job. Especially over leaked pics. That was out of his control.


Yep. I agree that anyone who cheats is an asshole in that situation, never said he wasn't. But to lose your job or anything like that is where the line should be drawn. Hopefully, he learned a lesson here as well, and will stop taking nudes, or having nudes of others, and take a step back from Twitter for awhile.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The amount of likes in this thread, lololol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> Bye who? What about Stone Cold or The Rock?


Dude...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Dude...


Missy Hyatt. lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> fpalm on so many levels.


Shit is just jokes it's really not that serious.

Harmless ribbing never hurt anyone, well Seth isn't touching anyone's ribs with that

Okay I'm done :lol


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. I agree that anyone who cheats is an asshole in that situation, never said he wasn't. But to lose your job or anything like that is where the line should be drawn. Hopefully, he learned a lesson here as well, and will stop taking nudes, or having nudes of others, and take a step back from Twitter for awhile.


I mean, didn't people learn anything from the Fappening?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Also I hope the crowd don't start chanting tiny penis at him you know that shit is bound to happen it would be so fucking humiliating.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Shit is just jokes it's really not that serious.
> 
> Harmless ribbing never hurt anyone, *well Seth isn't touching anyone's ribs with that*
> 
> Okay I'm done :lol


FUCKIN HELL LOOOL

The best shit is its not even small, it just looks that way cause Seth's a big dude

Rofl

Today is a bad day to be Seth Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> I mean, didn't people learn anything from the Fappening?


I know, right? You know what it is, though? Most people have that line of thinking that "Well, it happened to them, but something like that could never happen to me." I've had it in the past with certain situations, too. Everyone does, until it happens to them. :lol

I think it's safe to say Seth has learned his lesson with stuff like this.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHAT YOU SAY BOUT MY DICK?!? :rollins2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHAT YOU SAY BOUT MY DICK?!? :rollins2


Pizza Rolls >>>>> Dick.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHAT YOU SAY BOUT MY DICK?!? :rollins2


I said it made you look like you got some pizza rolls for christmas


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> Missy Hyatt. lol


She sure would know about a lot of penises just ask her she's the penis expert.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> She sure would know about a lot of penises just ask her she's the penis expert.


Missy Hyatt said in an interview that Ric Flair's penis slightly curves to the left.

FUCKIN ROFL


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

I just heard about this now so i don't get it does he have a freakishly small dick or something?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ahhahaha this threads got the lulz :drake1


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I'm certain there wouldn't be tons of articles about how you're a "rapist" if you looked at the nudes if this were a WWE Diva or some other female celebrity.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> Missy Hyatt said in an interview that Ric Flair's penis slightly curves to the left.
> 
> FUCKIN ROFL


I know I saw it on YouTube one of those shoot interviews.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DudeLove669 said:


> I get the feeling you needed to masturbate after writing that.












This thread killing me


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Every time I try moving away from this thread, some post pulls me back in :maury


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

volt28 said:


> Yeah I'm certain there wouldn't be tons of articles about how you're a "rapist" if you looked at the nudes if this were a WWE Diva or some other female celebrity.


If this happened to Paige no one would be posting they'd be busy fappin till they die of dehydration.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> If this happened to Paige no one would be posting they'd be busy fappin till they die of dehydration.


Imagine if Paige was in the ring, and of all of the jizz from fans who have jerked it to her dropped on her from the ceiling? She'd be absolutely drenched.

aige


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Mr W said:


> I just heard about this now so i don't get it does he have a freakishly small dick or something?


it's actually not small at all, no ****.

but everyone on the internet has 10+ inches themselves, of course.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Meh. I'd rather see nikki than paige


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> If this happened to Paige no one would be posting they'd be busy fappin till they die of dehydration.


For some reason though, I feel Paige has no photos of such content. :$


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Shit is just jokes it's really not that serious.
> 
> Harmless ribbing never hurt anyone, well Seth isn't touching anyone's ribs with that
> 
> Okay I'm done :lol


See it's those jokes that are worth posting. The ribbing and banter is funny like i said originally :lol 

It's when people start talking about their own dick that i was ''fpalm''ing about .

A million people have come into this thread and just said ''My dick is bigger than Rollins'' like it's an awesome joke or the first time it's been said. That was what i was referring to. (Y)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

But why are geeks claiming to be more endowed than Rollins?


Talk is cheap, gonna have to ask you all to PM me some photographic evidence.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That dick is totally fine, 6 inches and change. What, are you all a bunch of size queens in the thread? Want somebody to perforate your colon? 

That Diva is great. One of the rare women who is enhanced by some decent tattoos.

:homer


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

MetsFan4Ever is at it again:



> I have been told from a backstage source that despite Seth Rollins having not much to do with what transpired last night, Seth will likely be fined a small amount of money. The reason being that although it was likely a mistake on Rollins' part, he originally leaked the first photo.
> Triple H was against the idea of any kind of fine, but Vince feels someone needs to be held responsible and he can't punish any of the females involved so Seth is the last resort.
> Another issue that caused a bit of panic this morning from WWE officials is that Elvis Duran spent a good 15 minutes discussing the situation on his morning radio show. Officials know Elvis is the most listened to radio show in New York City and his show is also syndicated nationally.
> With this issue causing a bit of a stir, there are some that believe Seth will not be WWE champion any time soon. There was a belief that Seth was going to cash in his Money in the Bank and win the WWE title in June. But that may all change now.
> A short company wide meeting was held both at the Smackdown tapings and in Stamford reinforcing proper social media etiquette. All talent were told to pull any photos that would be considered risky from their phone immediately.


Not sure if i believe this guy since he's been quite off in his "reports" lately.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

My new sig


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> MetsFan4Ever is at it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i believe this guy since he's been quite off in his "reports" lately.


That guy has proved he isn't reliable. In fact, I think they'll be having Rollins cashing in at Wrestlemania. It's what makes sense kayfabe-wise, and the story seems to be leading up to that too.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr W said:


> I just heard about this now so i don't get it does he have a freakishly small dick or something?


Nah, Rollins' dick is probably in the 5 inch or so region. Maybe 5 and change.

Girth wise its normal too.

People are just giving him shit. hahaha


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They not gonna give him the title now are they enaldo :jose


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth Rollins' dick got more mainstream attention in one night than Roman Reigns has in his whole career.

BASED BELLEND IS BASED


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

DemBoy said:


> MetsFan4Ever is at it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i believe this guy since he's been quite off in his "reports" lately.


That fucking sucks if true triple h gets away with cheating on chyna with Steph and gets multiple reigns but Seth can't? Wow.. I think I'm canceling the network I will not watch a year of Roman Reigns as champion.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> MetsFan4Ever is at it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i believe this guy since he's been quite off in his "reports" lately.


He's a bullshitter. He knows someone that works backstage in WWE but no one with any real insider info. 

He usually just responds to rumors with non definitive answers and uses the tried and tested dirt sheet phrase of ''Plans can still change'' :lol usually while outlining about three different scenarios for any given match or feud.

And btw how the fuck would he know HHH was against a fine when the only people discussing a matter like that would be in Vince's inner circle :lmao Is he trying to say that's who his source is? 

He pulled similar stuff about The Rock being in philly the day before. Total bullshit artist.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is Rollins banging Zahra though?

#jealous


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't wait for the smackdown report to know if there were any chant .


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Seth Rollins' dick got more mainstream attention in one night than Roman Reigns has in his whole career.
> 
> BASED BELLEND IS BASED


Seth's dick to headline Mania? 

:vince3 He's too small damnit!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Seth's dick to headline Mania?
> 
> :vince3 He's too small damnit!


Seth's penis to dickheadline Wrestlemania


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Didn't wwe and Trips acknowledge it wasn't Rollins who posted it? Now MetsFan saying that he did it?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Vince cheated on Linda, and HHH cheated on Chyna!!! Those losers!!! Now I hear that Seth has done gay porn? Like WTF? So why can't Chyna be in the HOF? Now I don't belive the person who said that HHH package is huge? It doesn't look like it. Now The Rock I believe has a huge package!


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Solf said:


> Caen, Normandy.


I am a good old parisian.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Seth's dick to headline Mania?
> 
> :vince3 He's too small damnit!


But hornswaggle won the cruiserweight belt..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Didn't wwe and Trips acknowledge it wasn't Rollins who posted it? Now MetsFan saying that he did it?


Yeah, Trips did say that. No way Rollins would do something like that, especially to another WWE employee. He knows if he did it purposefully, he'd be fucked, and rightfully so. Metsfan wrong again.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> Vince cheated on Linda, and HHH cheated on Chyna!!! Those losers!!! Now I hear that Seth has done gay porn? Like WTF? So why can't Chyna be in the HOF? Now I don't belive the person who said that HHH package is huge? It doesn't look like it. Now The Rock I believe has a huge package!


Why are you obsessed with wrestlers dicks?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth better hope to fuck that Orlando doesn't have creative chanters


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Didn't wwe and Trips acknowledge it wasn't Rollins who posted it? Now MetsFan saying that he did it?



Yeah the earlier PWInsider report said that WWE was convinced his account was hacked.

Maybe MetsFan was trying to say it came from his Twitter account, is all.

I'd buy maybe Rollins accidentally tweeting that pic but the timing is too suspicious plus I'm pretty sure he wouldn't add Zaharah Schreiber with a heart smiley if it was an accidental tweet and it'd be too stupid to do it on purpose.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> Seth better hope to fuck that Orlando doesn't have creative chanters


It's bound to happen you know one of those fat mouth breathing smarks neckbeard is going to try start the chant and hopefully I hope his fat ass get kicked out the arena.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth's next work day. Fucking shit the amount of giggles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Seth's next work day. Fucking shit the amount of giggles.


He seems to be well liked backstage though and appears to have alot of friends. I'm sure alot of people feel bad for him. It can happen to any of them, as well.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Yeah the earlier PWInsider report said that WWE was convinced his account was hacked.
> 
> Maybe MetsFan was trying to say it came from his Twitter account, is all.
> 
> I'd buy maybe Rollins accidentally tweeting that pic but the timing is too suspicious plus I'm pretty sure he wouldn't add Zaharah Schreiber with a heart smiley if it was an accidental tweet and it'd be too stupid to do it on purpose.


Dude is losing a lot of credibility lately. First his report about Kalisto changing his gimmick to a gay hairdresser and then the WWE saying that it was bullshit. Then the whole Roman vs. Lesnar is not changing for nothing in the world, a few days later Vince changes his mind and decides to put Bryan at the main event again. 

I posted his quote because it contradicted earlier reports about the whole deal.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> He seems to be well liked backstage though and appears to have alot of friends. I'm sure alot of people feel bad for him. It can happen to any of them, as well.


True, they might have sympathy. But you know they're all gonna look up his images when no one's looking. That pride thing's gonna be even bigger backstage. lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, Rollins is cool with everyone backstage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> He seems to be well liked backstage though and appears to have alot of friends. I'm sure alot of people feel bad for him. It can happen to any of them, as well.


Some probably felt badly for his fiancee after they saw his "mighty" member.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Seth's dick to headline Mania?
> 
> :vince3 He's too small damnit!


Would probably get more buys than that geek Reigns being in it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Some probably felt badly for his fiancee after they saw his "mighty" member.


They were together for like 7 years (before he was even in WWE), obviously he/it was doing something right.

:rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They were together for like 7 years (before he was even in WWE), obviously he/it was doing something right.
> 
> :rollins


It gives all new meaning to the term "vanilla midget",


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Shit is just jokes it's really not that serious.
> 
> Harmless ribbing never hurt anyone, well Seth isn't touching anyone's ribs with that
> 
> Okay I'm done :lol


:Jordan


From Death Valley said:


> Also I hope the crowd don't start chanting tiny penis at him you know that shit is bound to happen it would be so fucking humiliating.


Way to open Pandora's box :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They were together for like 7 years (before he was even in WWE), obviously he/it was doing something right.
> 
> :rollins


The jokes may be hilarious, but it IS really what you do with it that counts.

Unless you suffer from micropenis. That has to suck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TB Tapp said:


> If I was a WWE road agent I would definitely have Rollins win his next match with a *small package.*


or with the *briefcase.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You know how people teepee'd Cena with toilet paper at ECW One Night Stand 2006?

Rollins.

Raw.

Condom boxes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just throwing it out there I am bigger then Rollins if you know what I mean. Not that I really looked at the picture even if i did there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth "The guru of gherkins" Rollins.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Just throwing it out there I am bigger then Rollins if you know what I mean. Not that I really looked at the picture even if i did there is nothing wrong with that.


Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hahaha, what's even funnier to me than all the dick jokes are all the people rushing to his defense like, "It isn't THAT small."


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

I never realized this place was a breeding ground for comedic hacks.

Douche chills everywhere at people trying to get over with their lame an unoriginal jokes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The analysis of a penis. And people wonder why this generation gets shit on.

:jordan4


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It gives all new meaning to the term "vanilla midget",


Ironic, because Seth is legit taller than Reigns.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Just throwing it out there I am bigger then Rollins if you know what I mean. Not that I really looked at the picture even if i did there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Hahaha, what's even funnier to me than all the dick jokes are all the people rushing to his defense like, "It isn't THAT small."


The insecurity of those who feel the need to claim that theirs is supposedly bigger is what cracks me up the most.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth "The guru of gherkins" Rollins.


Hayes- "Ready to jerk the curtain Seth?"

HHH-"For fuck's sake"

Hayes-"Wha-"

Ambrose-"JERKIN THE GHERKIN BOOOOY!"

*Ambrose runs out to start the show*

Rollins-"I deserve better friends"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

How do we know it's even Rollins in the pictures? His face isn't shown I don't think. It could be someone else.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The analysis of a penis. And people wonder why this generation gets shit on.
> 
> :jordan4


Because penis


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

VanHammerFan said:


> I never realized this place was a breeding ground for comedic hacks.
> 
> Douche chills everywhere at people trying to get over with their lame an unoriginal jokes.


Douche chills for using the term douche chills. Fuck off you turd.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The analysis of a penis. And people wonder why this generation gets shit on.
> 
> :jordan4


Like i said before, the only people that worries about dick sizes are usually the ones who have a problem with size themselves.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Being in this thread while listening to November Rain = Gold.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

If it gets the job done don't worry about it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Natecore said:


> How do we know it's even Rollins in the pictures? His face isn't shown I don't think. It could be someone else.


There's two images. One of his body with his 5 inch fishing rod and the other with only a partial of the aforementioned rod but with Seth's unmistakeable face looking right into the lens. lol

No mistake. Its Seth Rollins.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Natecore said:


> How do we know it's even Rollins in the pictures? His face isn't shown I don't think. It could be someone else.


His face was shown. Trust me.
Also only sef got dat crossfit bod.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Calahart said:


> His face was shown. Trust me.
> Also only sef got dat crossfit bod.


But does he have da crossfit dick


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol I'm watching Harold and Kumar and that song my dick just started playing :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> There's two images. One of his body with his 5 inch fishing rod and the other with only a partial of the aforementioned rod but with Seth's unmistakeable face looking right into the lens. lol
> 
> No mistake. Its Seth Rollins.


Haha, I haven't seen them except edited ones without his face so I guess my deadpan joke doesn't work.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Haha, I haven't seen them except edited ones without his face so I guess my deadpan joke doesn't work.


Fucking gold is what all this is, jeeeeesus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The jokes were good at first. Now? Not so much. All of the material has been done.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, the dick jokes have been run dry.

No pun intended.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

69 (oh shut up) pages of 'discussion' about Seth Rollins' cock.

Only on WF.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> The jokes were good at first. Now? Not so much. All of the material has been done.


Were they really good at first :cudi. 

Who would have thought a Rollins thread would get 1k replies . #1 heel in the business :mj2. He'll be the opposite of Reigns and Cena. The women will boo him while the males cheer him.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Were they really good at first :cudi.
> 
> Who would have thought a Rollins thread would get 1k replies . #1 heel in the business :mj2. He'll be the opposite of Reigns and Cena. The women will boo him while the males cheer him.


BUT WHAT ABOUT THE KIDS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Were they really good at first :cudi.
> 
> Who would have thought a Rollins thread would get 1k replies . #1 heel in the business :mj2. He'll be the opposite of Reigns and Cena. The women will boo him while the males cheer him.


They were alright. They're in the process of being run into the ground right now, though. That's just how it goes, though.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*insert Rollins has a small penis joke*
Okay so what's up are people just gonna be making fun of the guy for the rest of the week?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

mightymike1986 said:


> BUT WHAT ABOUT THE KIDS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


He can curbstomp some kids and become the biggest heel of all time. :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That @Calahart quote in Soup's sig :lmao

The Rollinites have won :honoraryblack


I guess we'll know when he cashes in. If the best booked MITB winner ever loses his cash in, we can safely assume he won't touch the title for 1-2 years atleast :jose

Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I feel sorry for Seth; although I'm still a huge fan I can't help but feel sorry for the dude. To have your dick plastered all over Twitter like that ain't cool, man; but it ain't a big deal, it is what it is; shit happens.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> The women will boo him


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im a woman, i don't even like big things but this one was small even by my humble standards..sorry to say this but i'm disappointed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> He can curbstomp some kids and become the biggest heel of all time. :mark:


That HBK mention in your sig. :mark:

:hbk1 :rollins


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> 69 (oh shut up) pages of 'discussion' about Seth Rollins' cock.
> 
> Only on WF.


Keep focusing on the dick posts if you want, but this thread is mainly about the cheating, the revenge, whether or not he was gonna get punished, and what's gonna happen afterwards.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> That @Calahart quote in Soup's sig :lmao
> 
> The Rollinites have won :honoraryblack
> 
> ...


I always expected him to fail his cash in because I felt that had no intentions on even having a briefcase this year due to them only announcing the match days before and having it filled with guy who lost their match to get in the title match.

Seth didn't do anything to warrant punishment but it is WWE so who knows :shrug.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

About the D: *shrug* Seen better, seen worse. Would still let him do me.

About the whole thing: Anyone who plasters nude pictures of any over any social media or internet platform against that person's will is a dickhead of the highest calibre.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I always expected him to fail his cash in because I felt that had no intentions on even having a briefcase this year due to them only announcing the match days before and having it filled with guy who lost their match to get in the title match.
> 
> Seth didn't do anything to warrant punishment but it is WWE so who knows :shrug.



I think Hunter and Steph support him and know it wasn't his fault but I have some worries regarding them putting the belt on him.

The champion needs to make media appearances, do interviews and such and they'll likely try to make Seth avoid those atm :jose

This better pass off soon. Otherwise it's gonna be more Reigns and Cena with a month of Bryan thrown in maybe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> I think Hunter and Steph support him and know it wasn't his fault but I have some worries regarding them putting the belt on him.
> 
> The champion needs to make media appearances, do interviews and such and they'll likely try to make Seth avoid those atm :jose
> 
> This better pass off soon. Otherwise it's gonna be more Reigns and Cena with a month of Bryan thrown in maybe.


I doubt we even get a month of Bryan with the title sadly. Hopefully, I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

What i think happened, Seth's wife found out he was getting nudes from that NXT girl, so she logged his twitter and posted them, then she grabbed the pics Rollins sent and posted it on her own twitter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> I think Hunter and Steph support him and know it wasn't his fault but I have some worries regarding them putting the belt on him.
> 
> The champion needs to make media appearances, do interviews and such and they'll likely try to make Seth avoid those atm :jose
> 
> This better pass off soon. Otherwise it's gonna be more Reigns and Cena with a month of Bryan thrown in maybe.


If he fails the cash in, the speculation will be wild for sure. Even if it was planned long before the incident. lolit would suck, but it's WWE for you.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> What i think happened, Seth's wife found out he was getting nudes from that NXT girl, so she logged his twitter and posted them, then she grabbed the pics Rollins sent and posted it on her own twitter.


She's his fiancee (well ex fiancee now lol) but yeah that's pretty much what happened. She knew about it and took revenge.

Her twitter account is deleted now.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If he fails the cash in, the speculation will be wild for sure. Even if it was planned long before the incident. lolit would suck, but it's WWE for you.


Yeah there's no other reason he'd lose the cash in, so if he does, everyone will know why.

Maybe they have him win to swerve the fans but he loses it in 1-2 days like Christian :side: 

Don't know which would be worse tbh.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Im in a hard situation  I like Seth so much as a wrestler but i HATE and can't tolerate cheating. What should i do? Oh well. I shouldn't mind about wrestler's personal lives i guess.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> What i think happened, Seth's wife found out he was getting nudes from that NXT girl, so she logged his twitter and posted them, then she grabbed the pics Rollins sent and posted it on her own twitter.


:bryanlol

I dont even know why thats funny but it is.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh man now this is making me want to know other wrestlers size. I bet they are all small from all the roids. I do know that Raven supposedly has a very big won that's why he doesn't wear those trunks. Also Randy supposedly has a big one. Does anyone have that pic of Rock where his balls ardently came out of his trunks?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *YOU'RE CHEATING ON ALEXA WITH ZAHRA TOO? @Tommy-V and @Lumpy McRighteous SEIZE HIM FOR TREASON!!!*


Treason is too light for Raven. Instead, he's gon' get got, nomsayin'?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

GOAT thread by the GOAT :rollins

At this point, I really wanna see how things progress after this. This is literally all over the web right now, even from big websites like Rolling Stone. I'm pretty sure he's learned his lesson.

Stop going for brunettes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> She's his fiancee (well ex fiancee now lol) but yeah that's pretty much what happened. She knew about it and took revenge.
> 
> Her twitter account is deleted now.
> 
> ...


:Jordan2 I'm just figuring that's Zahra in your sig. The tatts caught me. 

You enjoying her heel work already? :jordan girl could get some monster heat if she debuts.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

From Death Valley said:


> Also I hope the crowd don't start chanting tiny penis at him you know that shit is bound to happen it would be so fucking humiliating.


If the Crowd chants that, I'd call that Penis Envy. :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Treason is too light for Raven. Instead, he's gon' get got, nomsayin'?


Alexa still my wifey. This tattooed girl is the side bitch 



VForViper said:


> GOAT thread by the GOAT :rollins
> 
> At this point, I really wanna see how things progress after this. This is literally all over the web right now, even from big websites like Rolling Stone. I'm pretty sure he's learned his lesson.
> 
> Stop going for brunettes.


That's why Alexa Bliss >>>>> 

I wonder how Zahra's fiancee feels about this :Jordan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Oh absolutely, I wasn't being completely serious. It's just funny how most of the pages are filled with posts discussing a man's dick :hayden3


You said a mouthful.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Didn't wwe and Trips acknowledge it wasn't Rollins who posted it? Now MetsFan saying that he did it?


Never trust a METS FAN to post real news.

Next thing you know, he'll say that Sandy Alderson actually signed someone worth a damn.....*grumble* *grumble*....


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Alexa still my wifey. This tattooed girl is the side bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know she was engaged as well :lmao Maybe they were having one last round of fun before being chained down.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :Jordan2 I'm just figuring that's Zahra in your sig. The tatts caught me.
> 
> You enjoying her heel work already? :jordan girl could get some monster heat if she debuts.



Avy and sig are both Zahra :lmao

Yeah girl's drawing good heat. If I was the booker I'd call her up immediately and pair em together for Rated R V2.0 :lol

Better if she skips NXT, that crowd would be brutal towards her lol.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Not sure about you guys but i think situations like this make vince horny, he's going to promote Seth to levels never before imagine. I really think there will be endlessly subliminal insults about seths dick for the rest of his life...i mean the attitude era was all about cocks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> Avy and sig are both Zahra :lmao
> 
> Yeah girl's drawing good heat. If I was the booker I'd call her up immediately and pair em together for Rated R V2.0 :lol
> 
> Better if she skips NXT, that crowd would be brutal towards her lol.


Vince probably sitting back there really wishing he could feed from the controversy. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

VForViper said:


> I didn't know she was engaged as well :lmao Maybe they were having one last round of fun before being chained down.



Dude is the singer for some metal band. Had a tweet sometime in October saying how he's so proud of his fiancee for getting into NXT, and some fan replied to that today with a video of Rollins laughing :lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Can Zahra wrestle? No need for her to get called a "slut" and can't even runt he ropes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> Not sure about you guys but i think situations like this make vince horny, he's going to promote Seth to levels never before imagine. I really think there will be endlessly subliminal insults about seths dick for the rest of his life...i mean the attitude era was all about cocks.


I think Seth will get groomed by Vince and HHH to takeover the business. Vince probably wasn't faithful to Linda and we know about HHH/Steph/Chyna. They outta take him in and treat him like their son. He can replace Shane and the son HHH can't have for some reason. :vince2 :trips3 :rollins


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Man I could never see Rollins same again ever since I saw his junk.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

To be fair to Seth the Goat.. 

Zahra's fucking fantastic

:millhouse


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

As far as Rollins ex wife is concerned, i got three words for seth.........


*SUE DAT BITCH!*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

VForViper said:


> Can Zahra wrestle? No need for her to get called a "slut" and can't even runt he ropes.



Should be okay. She was training before she signed up for NXT with Seth's old tag team partner Jimmy Jacobs from ROH so she should atleast be well versed with the basics.

Can be a valet who's willing to bump at the very least.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Zahra vs Leighla Seth Rollins in a pole match


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rollins/Zhara = Edge/Lita

bama


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> Rollins/Zhara = Edge/Lita
> 
> bama


Let's wait for the successful cash in !!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> LPPrince said:
> 
> 
> > Seth better hope to fuck that Orlando doesn't have creative chanters
> ...


A lot of wrestlers seem to talk about how big their penis are so And have a feeling some of them lie and I want to know!!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I hate watching Divas fight(unless AJ) on WWE so if she gets the sack then I honestly dont care but what do you think will happen to Seth??


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> Should be okay. She was training before she signed up for NXT with Seth's old tag team partner Jimmy Jacobs from ROH so she should atleast be well versed with the basics.
> 
> Can be a valet who's willing to bump at the very least.


Well, if she trained with Jacobs that explains her "closeness" to Seth.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Addychu said:


> I hate watching Divas fight(unless AJ) on WWE so if she gets the sack then I honestly dont care but what do you think will happen to Seth??


HHH said in the conference call that it's done and dusted, and seeing as how none of the leaked images are his fault they will just forget about it and move on.

And seeing as Seth is an IWC favorite he isn't really going to get heat from fans at shows either.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

some where Leighla is listening to i shouldve cheated by keysha cole


----------



## pmay (Aug 9, 2014)

I've seen some discussion saying that Seth's fiancée admitted to leaking Zahra's nudes. But that's not actually accurate. Like, if you're going to post the tweet, make sure the context is correct.









She admitted to posting Seth's nudes, which is no secret because it was on her Twitter that she never uses. But nowhere is there some confirmation about the Zahra's nudes on Seth's accounts.

Not to mention, it's so annoying to see shit like "women are never wrong" coming from the people who solely want to crucify Seth's fiancée. Like, you are aware that there is another women involved, right? One that you are basically admitting ISN'T WRONG. You're just as much as part of the people as the people you're trying to discredit.

That's not to say that Seth's fiancée is completely innocent. But let's not try to pain Seth and Zahra as perfect little saints that are some martyrs to this drama.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> A lot of wrestlers seem to talk about how big their penis are so And have a feeling some of them lie and I want to know!!


Same as most others that claim to have a big penis. Insecurity on their part, trying to disguise the fact they have an average or small penis.

I looked back through this thread and laughed at all the penis remarks and mocking of Rollins. You know that none of these people are pornstar size and I'm willing to bet that a lot of them haven't even had sex yet are willing to make fun of Rollins. SMH


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

1459 likes for Seth penis :fact the number don't lie


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> HHH said in the conference call that it's done and dusted, and seeing as how none of the leaked images are his fault they will just forget about it and move on.
> 
> And seeing as Seth is an IWC favorite he isn't really going to get heat from fans at shows either.


But did they cheat etc because that really isnt professional to do it with work colleagues etc, but I hope its forgotten about but im slightly surprised as WWE are so PG.0


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Addychu said:


> But did they cheat etc because that really isnt professional to do it with work colleagues etc, but I hope its forgotten about but im slightly surprised as WWE are so PG.0


Oh he cheated all right but then again, even golden boy Cena cheated on his wife, and Randy has cheated so many times they have lost count.

They'll sweep this under the carpet like they did with the other two.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Well he cheated what's done is done. People should respect their privacy and quit gossiping about it. Is over.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Oh he cheated all right but then again, even golden boy Cena cheated on his wife, and Randy has cheated so many times they have lost count.
> 
> They'll sweep this under the carpet like they did with the other two.


Ill never understand cheating... just dump the poor girl!

Hes a >


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Addychu said:


> But did they cheat etc because that really isnt professional to do it with work colleagues etc, but I hope its forgotten about but im slightly surprised as WWE are so PG.0


Didn't :cena4 bang a porn star while married?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> Rollins/Zhara = Edge/Lita
> 
> bama


:vince


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Addychu said:


> Ill never understand cheating... just dump the poor girl!
> 
> Hes a >


Nope casual sex need to stay casual sex... it's man nature i guess


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Didn't :cena4 bang a porn star while married?


TBH I KNOW NOTHINGGGG... Lol. :crying:


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Didn't :cena4 bang a porn star while married?


Yeah and he is still the face of the company ; by the way I saw in the RAW thread that you were saying goodbye to Seth's push . Well , I think he is safe because of HHH so there is still a chance .


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Nope casual sex need to stay casual sex... it's man nature i guess


Meh casual sex sucks lol. :wink2:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Well he cheated what's done is done. People should respect their privacy and quit gossiping about it. Is over.


:clap


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Ziggler and Cena has bang pornstar I am going to throw Orton there too


----------



## Breaking Point (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like Seth is hiding half of his penis in briefcase.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Well he cheated what's done is done. People should respect their privacy and quit gossiping about it. Is over.


Of course he cheated, he is a heel after all, gotta get dat heat


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



LilOlMe said:


> Seth is not small length-wise. Not huge, but probably slightly more than average. It's the (lack of) width *that's the issue*, though. I think that's where the small comments are coming from


kay


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/y8HLVWOUqh/


:sodone


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Ill never understand cheating... just dump the poor girl!
> 
> Hes a >


It's the temptation of getting away with it. Everyone believes they can pull it off :rollins



TheLooseCanon said:


> Didn't :cena4 bang a porn star while married?


Kendra Lust :cena3


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

tobe honest, at least there are no children involved in this whole thing, my mom walked out on my dad 3 years ago for some fuckwad that (rofl) only ended up PIMPING my mom out to pay off debts, my mom left behind a 10 year old daughter, and left a 23 year old marriage where the husband NEVER ONCE even raised a hand at her, , she left all that to be with some shithead, now she's somewhere in Iowa, in a womens shelter with no family by her side whatsoever.

fact is, Seth is a prick but AT LEAST he did not rip apart a family that involved children, i don't respect him much now because he's a dishonest cheater whop, instead of just ending the engagement AND THEN going to this other girl i never heard of, he simply lied to his fiance, it's greedy and disrespectful, and any of you who still have respect for this guy, you are an idiot.

I don't HATE him, and i don't think he should be punished by WWE, now, if kids were involved, yes, i would then say Seth would deserve to be thrown back down into NXT and maybe, 3 or 4 years down the road brought back to main roster ONLY for mid card status and never to even be hinted at a main event roll.

This guy is a peice of shit for cheating but, at least he didn't bring kids into the situation.

as for the nudes, who gives a fuck, we've all sent nudes to somebody before and don't pretend you havn't


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I guarantee Seth is going to get MORE chicks wanting to have sex with him off this :lol

Honestly, it's going to embarrass him for a few weeks/month, but I think the topic will get boring quite quickly.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Frico said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y8HLVWOUqh/
> 
> 
> :sodone


Holy shit , I posted it in the funny pictures thread just 5 minutes after you .


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

TrueUnderdog said:


> tobe honest, at least there are no children involved in this whole thing, my mom walked out on my dad 3 years ago for some fuckwad that (rofl) only ended up PIMPING my mom out to pay off debts, my mom left behind a 10 year old daughter, and left a 23 year old marriage where the husband NEVER ONCE even raised a hand at her, , she left all that to be with some shithead, now she's somewhere in Iowa, in a womens shelter with no family by her side whatsoever.
> 
> fact is, Seth is a prick but AT LEAST he did not rip apart a family that involved children, i don't respect him much now because he's a dishonest cheater whop, instead of just ending the engagement AND THEN going to this other girl i never heard of, he simply lied to his fiance, it's greedy and disrespectful, and any of you who still have respect for this guy, you are an idiot.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you're being serious or not but help your mom the past can't be undone but you can do something about the future. I'm pretty sure she has regretted her idiotic decision and is very sorry about it.

I didn't had my mom in my childhood met her when I turned 14 for the first time. 
If my mom ever end up in a shelter I'll pay for her plane ticket and give her the guess room and take care of her.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Frico said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y8HLVWOUqh/
> 
> 
> :sodone



:done :done :done :done

Dead

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I guarantee Seth is going to get MORE chicks wanting to have sex with him off this :lol
> 
> Honestly, it's going to embarrass him for a few weeks/month, but I think the topic will get boring quite quickly.


Wynter quickly joins Team Rollins and makes haste to Stamford.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

At least we know Rollins next entrance music...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Wynter quickly joins Team Rollins and makes haste to Stamford.


She's bout to get future endeavored. I should have done it months ago when I said it, it's obvious that the Wynter Curse is in play now. 

She can be an Ambrose Fangirl instead of a Rollinite.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Bad For Business said:


> At least we know Rollins next entrance music...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw


Eww Limp Bizkit please no.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Eww Limp Bizkit please no.


I love alittle bit of Limp Bizkit!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> She's bout to get future endeavored. I should have done it months ago when I said it, it's obvious that the Wynter Curse is in play now.
> 
> She can be an Ambrose Fangirl instead of a Rollinite.


I agree with this. 

Sorry Wynter but it's to pack it up and leave. We don't know what worse things will happen to my poor Rollins :rollins


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I see why he had the vibrator in the bank


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Eww Limp Bizkit please no.


Would "Wake up Dead" by Megadeth be better for you? Actually thinking about it, it's more relevant as it's about trying to get away with having a bit on the side...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Shalashaska said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Sorry Wynter but it's to pack it up and leave. We don't know what worse things will happen to my poor Rollins :rollins



Concur with this. Wynter pls go so Rollins can have a good future :jose


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is the one time i want Vince Russo back, think of the angles you could run here. You could have Rollins come out next week and heel it up Rick Rude style, basically try and pull all the women in the crowd, the heat he'd get would be glorious.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Bad For Business said:


> Would "Wake up Dead" by Megadeth be better for you? Actually thinking about it, it's more relevant as it's about trying to get away with having a bit on the side...


Yes Megadeth is better.


I was also thinking Last Resort by Papa roach that's the themesong I gave him in WWE 2K14


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> No they weren't. Where did you get this from? :shrug



I meant that they were getting married


----------



## Edge11X (Sep 22, 2012)

Tell me why his probably now ex-fiance deleted her Twitter account?

http://twitter.com/leighlaschultz

:kermit


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Edge11X said:


> Tell me why his probably now ex-fiance deleted her Twitter account?
> 
> http://twitter.com/leighlaschultz
> 
> :kermit


Is understandable she was in a 7 year relationship with the guy for fucks sake. That and the trolls blowing her twitter.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

From Death Valley said:


> Is understandable she was in a 7 year relationship with the guy for fucks sake. *That and the trolls blowing her twitter*.


Who's fault is that?


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Seth rollins is tiger woods of wwe.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Sith Rollins said:


> Who's fault is that?


Both yes i be joking around like in earlier pages but this my honest opinion If Seth did not wanted to be with her anymore all he had to do was break up with her not cheat and she should've handled it a bit more mature instead of doing what she did jeopardizing his career and harming his image but at the moment people need to leave things alone stop gossiping about it shit is over.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

People have forgotten about his homosexual wrestling matches back in the day so they're likely to forget about this too.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

So, was watching Countdown on the network, and number 10 on "Oddest Odd Jobs" is the good ol' Godfather... When the superstars on the show begin discussing whether they would take up everyone's favorite pimp's nightly offer to take a Ho for the night in exchange for a forfeit, out comes... Seth. 


And Seth casually comments that it would take, well, more than one Ho.




Who knew?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> So, was watching Countdown on the network, and number 10 on "Oddest Odd Jobs" is the good ol' Godfather... When the superstars on the show begin discussing whether they would take up everyone's favorite pimp's nightly offer to take a Ho for the night in exchange for a forfeit, out comes... Seth.
> 
> 
> And Seth casually comments that it would take, well, more than one Ho.
> ...


Wasn't even kayfabe, lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Zarra said:


>


I laughed at this for, like, 8 minutes.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

mattheel said:


> I laughed at this for, like, 8 minutes.


You-"I swear I'm an adult" hahaha


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> But does he have da crossfit dick


Let's just say that guys on reddit felt the need to get into crossfit after the incident.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reign Man said:


> People have forgotten about his homosexual wrestling matches back in the day so they're likely to forget about this too.


We need pics to further discuss this subject.....from a science perspective...:nerd:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is already dying down.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

pmay said:


> I've seen some discussion saying that Seth's fiancée admitted to leaking Zahra's nudes. But that's not actually accurate. Like, if you're going to post the tweet, make sure the context is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I feel like it's a fake account :shrug I don't feel like she really did it. Just because the account said it did, I don't know. And then deleted the comments and deactivated? I just find that weird.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> You-"I swear I'm an adult" hahaha


No shame with that one.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Seth screwed Seth


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shouldn't hold the guy accountable for something that his fiancée did. If he did cheat on her, that's nothing WWE can enforce considering it's his own personal life and has nothing to do with WWE.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Dick Rollins


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Why are people shocked at Seth cheating as if wrestling isn't notorious for it's infidelity?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

weProtectUs said:


> Why are people shocked at Seth cheating as if wrestling isn't notorious for it's infidelity?


I think alot of folks are young and new to their wrestling fandom here. :shrug


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I think alot of folks are young and new to their wrestling fandom here. :shrug


Hasn't Ric Flair had as many wives as he has Championships? >


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> This shit is already dying down.


It's dying down because Trips MADE IT die down. 

Trips basically "BURIED" this scandal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> Hasn't Ric Flair had as many wives as he has Championships? >


Probably, yeah, or somewhat close :lol

:flair3


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> We need pics to further discuss this subject.....from a science perspective...:nerd:







There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

lifebane said:


> To the people saying she is being petty, *he didn't just cheat he texted the girl that he hated his life AND his FIANCE.*
> No fucking shit she is mad, he is lucky she didn't cut his dick off, go to the hospital after his surgery and cut it off again and throw it out a window like happened in china recently.


This is seriously such a stupid assumption, and I don't get why so many people are under this belief. 

Nowhere has it been said that Rollins made those comments himself. *There's a much stronger possibility that the NXT girl made those comments TOWARDS Rollins.* She was also engaged, and she was also going behind her fiancee's back. First off, it would explain the mocking tone with which his fiancee was making fun of those comments on facebook, and secondly, why the hell would Rollins tell a girl that works in the same industry as him that he hates his life? He has gorgeous women fawning over him and he's slated as the future superstar of the biggest wrestling production in the world. Why would he hate his life and want to "run away"?

Those comments sound like they're in the tone of a needy woman. Until the psycho ex comes out and flat out says it, there's absolutely no reason to assume that those "quoted" comments were made by Rollins himself. No man with even an iota of game would mention that he "hates his life" when trying to charm an extremely hot model.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.


What the hell did my eyes just witness?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *:confused
> 
> :maisie3
> 
> wow*


Do you not find it strange that you posted GIFs of two different underage girls in response to a post that was pondering about the penises of three different grown men? :lol

And don't give me that "Chloe Moretz turned 18 today" shit, there's no way you knew that :ti


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

How is Rollins penis small? The average is about 14-15 cm in the western countries and his looks way bigger. All of you supposed women have never seen a dick irl and all of you dudes are porndamaged.


Why am I discussing some dudes dick fpalm


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> How is Rollins penis small? The average is about 14-15 cm in the western countries and his looks way bigger. All of you supposed women have never seen a dick irl and all of you dudes are porndamaged.
> 
> 
> Why am I discussing some dudes dick fpalm


Its been happening for close to 200 pages, no worries


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I think alot of folks are young and new to their wrestling fandom here. :shrug


Right. 

A lot of them need to read Bret Hart's book if they haven't already. The poster boy of the "good guys" cheated on his wife with almost anything that moved. Most of the locker room is cheating. 

As for that Seth Rollins video, I saw it last night for the first time. I still don't know what to make of it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Stoping dicking off. Seriously if you don't take dick pics they can't show up on the Internet. Well I guess that would make you dickless in the Cloud. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> I don't know if you're being serious or not but help your mom the past can't be undone but you can do something about the future. I'm pretty sure she has regretted her idiotic decision and is very sorry about it.
> 
> I didn't had my mom in my childhood met her when I turned 14 for the first time.
> If my mom ever end up in a shelter I'll pay for her plane ticket and give her the guess room and take care of her.


Let me just give you a lil image of the entire situation for you

My dad, brain tumor, stress can kill him, my mom leaving = stress

My mom knew this, and weeks before all of this, she asked me if something ever happened to my dad, would i go back to Iowa with her?

My mom was basically just hoping something would happen to my dad, 

oh, and as far as income, i quit my job 2 weeks before she left due to mistreatment by the employer, i was searching for another job when she did all this, SHE was the only person working, my dad cannot work due to his brain tumor and stress issues.

she left, and almost caused me, my dad, and sister to be basically homeless, 

her excuse for leaving (which by the way she didn't even say anything, just told us she was going to the store for tea), but her excuse for leaving? she claimed my dad was unloyal when she wanted to put my 16 year old sister in a girls home, my dad refused to give up on her....and because of that, she claimed he was unloyal

and has she sent us money since she left? birthday card? christmas card? not even once, all she has done is sent my dad messages complaining about how bad things are for her, it's ALL about her, even tho we had to fucking pawn off a tv and computer just to keep bills paid, and almost could not afford Thanksgiving until my sisters school helped out with that, but since my mom left she has done ZERO to help us....so why in the hell would i help her?

you know why she has no other family to help her? cuz she has turned her back on them to, this isn't her 1st time of running from problems, she ran away from home when she was a kid, got pregnant at 16, put that child up for adoption, got married at 17, ran away and divorced him, got pregnant with me, who knows who the father is, the name on my birth certificate is some ass clown she was dating at the time (who later kidnapped me when she left him) and if you don't believe that story i have a link to a front page news story from 1988, you know who else is part of that story? the guy i call my dad now, the one i take care of and the one she left for no reason, 

in fact, i did leave her a nice little message on facebook, under a fake account that i never accecced again cuz i will not give her the option to ever hear my voice, or have a chance to respond to my message, and i told her just how much of a piece of shit she is, and how miserable she deserves to be, and i am happy that she is finally alone with NOBODY to go to, and i can't wait for her to hurry up and die alone and miserable so i can hire a bunch of bums to take a shit on her grave, cuz nobody in her family will even visit her funeral.

And to be honest, i really don't care how much of an asshole that makes me look, you can all judge if you wish but none of you had to deal with the shit i dealt with.


----------



## Salt&Vinegar (Dec 23, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Let me just give you a lil image of the entire situation for you
> 
> My dad, brain tumor, stress can kill him, my mom leaving = stress
> 
> *Rest of story*


Yo I just got here. And .... woah.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Let me just give you a lil image of the entire situation for you
> 
> My dad, brain tumor, stress can kill him, my mom leaving = stress
> 
> ...


 I am not going to judge you or call you an asshole I understand your reasonings.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

My best female friend who knows nothing about wrestling said Rollins is fucking hot and will probably have no issues getting any after seeing his pics
Women know what they want.. plus Rollins Dick looks normal I thought he'd have a bigger one, but seems same length as me which is a little over average so I hope he gets more pussy from this


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Can someone really get in trouble for someone else doing something to them?


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

People saying his dick is small must be comparing it to the hours of porn they watch daily rather than themselves. He's fairly above average. Plus he's fit as hell so yeah im sure he's better off than you guys with your foot long cocks posting on wrestling message boards.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.












Tell me I didnt just see that, tell me I didnt just see that.

I need to go soap out my eyes.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The funny thing about the "gay wrestling" video is tons of legit indy workers do them 

its more common with the women but "non nude wrestling fetish" videos are on every video site (and pop up when I am trying to find real wrestling because they don't like to let you know) 

I can tell you how many times I saw a "full match" video and its a female indy work who I recognize kicking a man in the groin or being bodyslammed in an emypty gym for 10 minutes


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Logo is now reporting on the hack on their site and they are fawning over how hot Seth is. I wonder if WWE are tempted to do a storyline like this.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

Seth is such a dick.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

If this was a dude posting "revenge" pics of his ex, he'd probably be sitting on death row by now.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Hahaha, what's even funnier to me than all the dick jokes are all the people rushing to his defense like, "It isn't THAT small."


Because it's not even small. A 7 inch dick on a muscular tall guy is going to look like it's 5 inches. 

The jokes are stupid and got old after 10 minutes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.


:westbrook4
:wtf
:tenay
:gameover
uttahere


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know if it's been mentioned, and it should've been:



> Seems to me she (his fiance) has his phone and she caught him up to no good . Posted the picture on his account, and is now posting some of his tweets on fb.
> 
> Delete your texts and pics dude!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Bird said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned, and it should've been:


Interesting.

If he had that stuff on his phone, and gave his gf his phone, then he's an idiot.

But what's done is done and maybe it's for the best that it all came out now instead of years down the line when it could hurt him even more. It's already blowing over, anyway.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If he had that stuff on his phone, and gave his gf his phone, then he's an idiot.
> 
> But what's done is done and maybe it's for the best that it all came out now instead of years down the line when it could hurt him even more. It's already blowing over, anyway.


More than anything, I'm concerned about him "hating his life". In wrestling, that stuff has a history of suicidal follow up, so I really hope he's ok.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Bird said:


> More than anything, I'm concerned about him "hating his life". In wrestling, that stuff has a history of suicidal follow up, so I really hope he's ok.



I think he was just sweet talking to get Zahra in bed lol. He seems pretty chilled and happy with his current positioning, I don't think he was that depressed.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Is there any genuine proof he was having affairs with her? Or is that just speculation and hearsay?


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

:ralph let's talk about his dick size some more and make more dick jokes.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

Today www advertised their Australian tour in August and Seth Rollins wasn't mentioned as one of the talents 
It had
John Cena
Roman Reigns
Dean Ambrose
And Bray Wyatt

I know it's card subject to change, but why drop Seth?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone want to fill me in on what's happened since last night on this? Any new info?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

She shoulda smelled that dick

Riskay - Smell Yo Dick: http://youtu.be/lgWgEoaAYDY


----------



## heydoc05 (Oct 7, 2004)

Im just saying Rollins got into the right business... Cause porn wouldn't have worked.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Kfchicken said:


> Today www advertised their Australian tour in August and Seth Rollins wasn't mentioned as one of the talents
> It had
> John Cena
> Roman Reigns
> ...


Probably just temporary until things die down.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> Is there any genuine proof he was having affairs with her? Or is that just speculation and hearsay?


Leighla seemed convinced enough that he was having an affair. Hense her lashing out the way she did. Everything else is speculation.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Calahart said:


> Leighla seemed convinced enough that he was having an affair. Hense her lashing out the way she did. Everything else is speculation.


Yeah, she was a bit hasty about that though, still wasn't ensured. Pretty stupid move on her part I think.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.


i'm extremely disturbed by this. I just ate my breakfast dude lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I already knew about cyber fights. (Thanks Shield thread) He was young and needed the money!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Calahart said:


> I already knew about cyber fights. (Thanks Shield thread) He was young and needed the money!


Too bad it wasnt Ambrose that needed the money right lol
You would be in heaven


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Too bad it wasnt Ambrose that needed the money right lol
> You would be in heaven


Maybe. There's fanfiction for that though.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Calahart said:


> Leighla seemed convinced enough that he was having an affair. Hense her lashing out the way she did. Everything else is speculation.



See I think she'd known for a while and not just when Zahra's nude leaked. Coz she commented on that pic before tweeting Seth's pic and Zahra's name was misspelled in both.

And then she was discussing their text messages on Facebook so she obviously knew since a few days and those pics weren't just a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.


I was trying to think of what to say about this. But I have no words for that.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

The text messages may have actually been Zahra texting Seth. They kind of sound more like the way a girl would speak tbh.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> Because it's not even small. A 7 inch dick on a muscular tall guy is going to look like it's 5 inches.
> 
> The jokes are stupid and got old after 10 minutes.


He does not have a 7 inch dick. :lol That is taking it too far in the opposite direction. 

It is an average sized looking dick which looks at it's biggest because he is completely clean shaven as well. 

He wasn't packing an extra two inches just because he is muscular :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> The text messages may have actually been Zahra texting Seth. They kind of sound more like the way a girl would speak tbh.


Maybe. I think people assume it's Seth because it reads "fiancee" which refers to a woman.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Maybe. I think people assume it's Seth because it reads "fiancee" which refers to a woman.


True. Could also be spell check?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

J&J Security did a terrible job of protecting Rollins' privacy.


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> J&J Security did a terrible job of protecting Rollins' privacy.


J&J Security better be fired live next Raw.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Addychu said:
> 
> 
> > But did they cheat etc because that really isnt professional to do it with work colleagues etc, but I hope its forgotten about but im slightly surprised as WWE are so PG.
> ...


But I do believe though The Rock has a very big one though


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> The text messages may have actually been Zahra texting Seth. They kind of sound more like the way a girl would speak tbh.


Now that I think about it you're probably right. At first I assumed they were Seth and laughed because it makes him sound like a whiny 15 year old. I don't want this to come off wrong but I think it's more likely a girl would say that as an adult though.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Lol that's one tiny dick.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Sol Katti said:


> Maybe. I think people assume it's Seth because it reads "fiancee" which refers to a woman.



The only difference between the two forms is one "E" and most people
aren't smart enough to use separate forms for each gender so it doesn't mean anything imo. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rollins truely always has a plan B .


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

I_Hate_You said:


> There's no correlation between height and penis size so there was no need for you to write 'manlet'. Also, you mentioned that penis size is not something you choose... you also don't choose your height.


I don't know how they do it in your country but I picked my height and penis size. You sound poor.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.


I can't even.....:maury

What the hell...

Damn its a shame Orton never did this i think i'd fucking die and go to heaven.

:done


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

:lmao

Y'all have no right to ever say "no ****" again after all the dick talk that goes on not only in here, but in pretty much every facet of wrestling discussion on the internet. There's more dick talk than all the shield discussion threads combined. Leave it to Rollins to bring out every dude's inner ****. 

:rollins


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

Is that why he is losing match after match all of a sudden?


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Calahart said:


> Leave it to Rollins to bring out every dude's inner ****.
> 
> :rollins


And make obvious their insecurities.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> The text messages may have actually been Zahra texting Seth. They kind of sound more like the way a girl would speak tbh.



I think it was Seth texting Zahra. If it was the girl sending those texts, his fiancee wouldn't be that pissed.

They do sound like a teenager expressing his undying love, but guys do these things to get laid sometimes. Whatever works right?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The Broodling said:


> Lol that's one tiny dick.


Someone watches too much porn.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

This thread delivers. I have not read this since last night so the gay wrestling thing is new to me. I am in work right now so i tried to watch it but was too busy looking over my shoulder incase someone caught me.

Most people already think wrestling is gay so am i f*ck letting them see that lol.

I found out just how big a Rollins mark i am these past few days. Never did i envisage myself sticking up for another dudes junk but yup that's where i'm at.

As many, many others have said previously this is Wrestling and it is a macho environment. Whilst i don't agree with Seth cheating (if that's what has happened) it's his own life and he shouldn't be punished for something that happened in his personal life. He's too good a talent for some bullsh*t like that to ruin his momentum.

HHH cheated on Chyna with Stephanie and that seemed to be OK so what's the big deal? There is NO way his WWE career should be affected by this.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

The Broodling said:


> Lol that's one tiny dick.


People who make fun of other people's penises are usually the ones with the smallest. Just saying.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

https://vid.me/PBAQ


LOL


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> This thread delivers. I have not read this since last night so the gay wrestling thing is new to me. I am in work right now so i tried to watch it but was too busy looking over my shoulder incase someone caught me.
> 
> Most people already think wrestling is gay so am i f*ck letting them see that lol.
> 
> ...


Except triple h doesn't have photos of his dick floating in cyber space and wwe wasn't catering to children


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reading through this thread has been simply hilarious. 

Thank you!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.

Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6

She did this on the week when he was scheduled to go overseas. When he gets back to Davenport; She will be long gone with Kevin. 



Zahra tried to come for me when she was exposed making those hateful comments about Down Syndrome children and now she's quiet in these e-streets. :bitchplz 

The name is cindel25; Ask about me. :Frankie


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Reading through this thread has been simply hilarious.
> 
> Thank you!


You really have to go balls deep to find all the good stuff.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.


Don't make specific claims like that. Your point's rendered meaningless because you went out of your way to claim that it was "EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM". If you'd have said "MANY MALES ON THIS FORUM" or "30% OF MALES ON THIS FORUM", it wouldn't sound like such a damning argument would it?

Don't speak for me and tell me what I've done when I haven't done it. Even if you saw a thread with 50 people doing it, that's far from everybody - you're a blind man/woman standing in a room listening to people talk and thinking you have the faintest idea how many people are in the room. Just because you didn't hear me talk doesn't mean I wasn't in the room.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.
> 
> Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6
> 
> She did this on the week when he was scheduled to go overseas. When he gets back to Davenport; She will be long gone with Kevin.


More importantly, who is Kevin? :edge2

If this saga ends up with Seth Rollins' fiancee chewing a cigar on some island, boy :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

samizayn said:


> More importantly, who is Kevin? :edge2
> 
> If this saga ends up with Seth Rollins' fiancee chewing a cigar on some island, boy :lmao


I think Kevin is Seth's little dog. Or maybe it was leighla's dog? Idk, but there are some pics here and there.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.
> 
> Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6
> 
> ...


The girls on The Shield thread were talking about the D 24/7 and it was hard (no pun intended) to get a word in edgeways to discuss actual wrestling topics. This has only really been a 48 hour thing at best so it's hardly the same thing. And what is this post all about anyway? Do you claim to know Rollins and his (ex) Fiancee?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.
> 
> Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6
> 
> ...


It's really sad how into this you are.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.
> 
> Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6
> 
> ...


:kobe11


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So when are we gonna see Seth and his ex on Judge Judy fighting over custody of their dog?

:maury


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ViolentRiC said:


> Don't make specific claims like that. Your point's rendered meaningless because you went out of your way to claim that it was "EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM". If you'd have said "MANY MALES ON THIS FORUM" or "30% OF MALES ON THIS FORUM", it wouldn't sound like such a damning argument would it?
> 
> Don't speak for me and tell me what I've done when I haven't done it. Even if you saw a thread with 50 people doing it, that's far from everybody - you're a blind man/woman standing in a room listening to people talk and thinking you have the faintest idea how many people are in the room. Just because you didn't hear me talk doesn't mean I wasn't in the room.


:trips4




samizayn said:


> More importantly, who is Kevin? :edge2
> 
> If this saga ends up with Seth Rollins' fiancee chewing a cigar on some island, boy :lmao


Kevin is Leighla's dog. 



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> The girls on The Shield thread were talking about the D 24/7 and it was hard (no pun intended) to get a word in edgeways to discuss actual wrestling topics. This has only really been a 48 hour thing at best so it's hardly the same thing. And what is this post all about anyway? Do you claim to know Rollins and his (ex) Fiancee?


There was actual wrestling topics in those thread and all people had to do was skip the non-wrestling stuff. 



DudeLove669 said:


> It's really pathetic how into this you are.


No, what's pathetic is that comment. ut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheering on someone trying to ruin someone's livelihood is just low.

At least she has to go back to living off of her hairdresser salary. That's a nice, little bonus.

:rollins


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.
> 
> Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6
> 
> ...


:What?

Can someone explain to me what the fuck just happened here?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> No, what's pathetic is that comment. ut


Good one. 

Now stop while you have the chance. You don't need to do this to yourself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :what
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the fuck just happened here?


I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.
> 
> Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6
> 
> ...


I swear this thread just keeps getting weirder and weirder :laugh:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> The girls on The Shield thread were talking about the D 24/7 and it was hard (no pun intended) to get a word in edgeways to discuss actual wrestling topics. This has only really been a 48 hour thing at best so it's hardly the same thing. And what is this post all about anyway? Do you claim to know Rollins and his (ex) Fiancee?


24/7 is a gross over exaggeration. There was plenty of actual discussion in between. Some men were just too intimidated by the thirst levels. Which is actually silly because a few dudes were ballsy enough to just roll with it and/or ignore it. Some people moaned about being ignored. Well maybe your topic of discussion sucked? Simple solution would have been to try again with another topic or come back at another time. I will admit that sometimes it turned into a chat room where all some people would do was go in there to say hi. Or respond to someone with a hugging reaction gif. Sometimes it became a damn therapy session. I was guilty in being a part of that too sometimes. Stuff like that got out of hand and so I don't blame the Admins for closing the thread. With that said, though, you can't say no one discussed anything. If you were there as often as we regulars were (I practically lived there) then you'd know. All you and most others know is a biased viewpoint towards the thread and the regulars in it because you just happen to peek in during a time of thirst.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

To feature


















:creepytrips


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^

Well you are what you eat, and Seths been dining out:rollins


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lets not bring up the Shield threads again :woah

Keep moving on.


There's an actual dick pic out in this case, which would explain all the jokes and "debates" between people, not that I see why that's necessary, but the cheating is being discussed too ositivity


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> Lets not bring up the Shield threads again :woah
> 
> Keep moving on.
> 
> ...


You're right. Leaving the memories alone.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :What?
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the fuck just happened here?


I'm still waiting on an answer to the same question aswell.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Paladin said:


> To feature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your getting some rep for mentioning Jeremy Kyle (Y)


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

hope we get some dick puns during commentary


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Calahart said:


> 24/7 is a gross over exaggeration. There was plenty of actual discussion in between. Some men were just too intimidated by the thirst levels. Which is actually silly because a few dudes were ballsy enough to just roll with it and/or ignore it. Some people moaned about being ignored. Well maybe your topic of discussion sucked? Simple solution would have been to try again with another topic or come back at another time. I will admit that sometimes it turned into a chat room where all some people would do was go in there to say hi. Or respond to someone with a hugging reaction gif. Sometimes it became a damn therapy session. I was guilty in being a part of that too sometimes. Stuff like that got out of hand and so I don't blame the Admins for closing the thread. With that said, though, you can't say no one discussed anything. If you were there as often as we regulars were (I practically lived there) then you'd know. All you and most others know is a biased viewpoint towards the thread and the regulars in it because you just happen to peek in during a time of thirst.


I didn't have any issues with it, i was just responding to another poster who said we should move on despite taking pot shots at Seth.

I was merely pointing out we put up with it days upon days, months even so it's unfair to tell us when to stop. I enjoyed contributing to The Shield thread, it had a good vibe and there was alot of cool chicks.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Well you are what you eat, and Seths been dining out:rollins


Every time I think there is no good jokes left , you guys keep proving me wrong .
:grin2:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

The tattoo chick is good looking and could've gotten a much bigger dick then that little one lmao:bill


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If he had that stuff on his phone, and gave his gf his phone, then he's an idiot.
> 
> But what's done is done and maybe it's for the best that it all came out now instead of years down the line when it could hurt him even more. It's already blowing over, anyway.


Wow. That's like...IDIOTIC of Seth. Seriously.


He basically dared her to find those pics. If I were him, I would've put those nudie pics in a folder deep within a directory with an innocent-sounding name like google or something. 

OR he could just LOCK THOSE FILES(there has to be an APP for that on his phone) with a password so that only he can view them or something like that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ToddsAutographs said:


> :ralph let's talk about his dick size some more and make more dick jokes.


Says the one with the ass fetish(both avy and sig).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Insecurities runnin' wild, brother!

:rollins


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> J&J Security did a terrible job of protecting Rollins' privacy.


That reminds me....


I wonder what Brock thinks of all this? :brock4


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> That reminds me....
> 
> 
> I wonder what Brock thinks of all this? :brock4


Brock is probably just upset about his 2 incher.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

glenwo2 said:


> That reminds me....
> 
> 
> I wonder what Brock thinks of all this? :brock4


He's probably too busy training for real fighting.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> So much dick talk in here but when the ladies did it in the Shield threads; EVERY MALE ON THIS FORUM complained to high heaven.
> 
> Major props to my girl Leighla aka Nina(o) Brown. :clap Flawless execution once it's became obvious to her Seth was cheating (believe me HE WAS and Got Messy) :heyman6
> 
> ...


Excuse me but who the fuck are you? :side:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Cheering on someone trying to ruin someone's livelihood is just low.
> 
> At least she has to go back to living off of her hairdresser salary. That's a nice, little bonus.
> 
> :rollins


Maybe cindel25 can hook her up with a position at her job working at Burger King? 8*D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:damn


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Brock is probably just upset about his 2 incher.


Which one?

The one between his legs or the one on his chest? :dance


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Seth Rollins running with his legs between his legs


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

All jokes aside it would really suck if WWE de-pushed this guy being one of the most legit promising rising stars of the company today. Hopefully they can get over it and Seth's ok. At least he can look back when he's the next face of the company and joke about all this one day.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> So when are we gonna see Seth and his ex on Judge Judy fighting over custody of their dog?
> 
> :maury


:LIGHTS

I hope Seth changed the locks to his place or something. I'm sorry she got her heart broken, but I don't think she's done making him pay.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

The fuckery in this thread alone....


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> :LIGHTS
> 
> I hope Seth changed the locks to his place or something. I'm sorry she got her heart broken, but I don't think she's done making him pay.


This is all that will be left when he comes back.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HHH has Seth's back so I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Don't really see him as world champ material but whatever


----------



## Skronk (Jan 2, 2015)

NoDQ are saying that this might stop Rollins from winning the title any time soon but its just hearsay from that Metsfan4ever guy so you know, pinch of salt.

http://nodq.com/wwe/425678904.shtml


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

In light of these recent events, he is changing his finisher to the small package.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Can the pictures be posted here?


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Maybe Seth should take some time away to change his ways and come back as an incarnation of The Crow/Batman:mark:*


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Empress said:


> :LIGHTS
> 
> I hope Seth changed the locks to his place or something. I'm sorry she got her heart broken, but I don't think she's done making him pay.


Being wronged by somebody you love makes you do some ridiculous, vengeful shit. I've been there; I did some real douchebag things in the past to chicks out of anger (when I was younger and stupid), so I can see where Seth's ex is coming from. I would have done the same thing. I also don't think she's done, either. I wouldn't be lol. 

Not unless WWE slaps her with a lawsuit (if Rollins doesn't beat them to it). She's picking a big fight, though. WWE's legal team is Godlike. At this point if she even whispers Rollins' name I'm sure she's getting sued or severely threatened with legal action. 

She's gonna get offered a ton of money for a shoot interview. I'd see her doing it if it wasn't so self incriminating LOL.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

This is some Sam and Ronnie shit right here:lmao


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> This is some Sam and Ronnie shit right here:lmao


How did it end for them ? I don't remember anything but fights and reconciliation LOL .


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

paqman said:


> Being wronged by somebody you love makes you do some ridiculous, vengeful shit. I've been there; I did some real douchebag things in the past to chicks out of anger (when I was younger and stupid), so I can see where Seth's ex is coming from. I would have done the same thing. I also don't think she's done, either. I wouldn't be lol.
> 
> Not unless WWE slaps her with a lawsuit (if Rollins doesn't beat them to it). She's picking a big fight, though. WWE's legal team is Godlike. At this point if she even whispers Rollins' name I'm sure she's getting sued or severely threatened with legal action.
> 
> She's gonna get offered a ton of money for a shoot interview. I'd see her doing it if it wasn't so self incriminating LOL.


Yeah, I agree with you for the most part. Except that I think the WWE will pay her to go away. I don't think Seth/WWE will sue her because that just keeps the story going. And if it goes to court, even more stuff might come out. He has a right to sue, but I just don't think he will. 

Although, if she does a shoot interview, I'd listen. opcorn


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.


Holly.....what.......


That's....hilarious. But wow would I not want to explain that to anyone who already thinks wrestling is....questionable.

And more importantly....how is Rollins expected to defeat Brock Lesnar and be WWE heavyweight champion one day, when he has something like that on his resume? Joke, long time ago, whatever....it ain't gonna work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I doubt she'll be doing a shoot inteview anytime soon. The fact that she took down her Twitter speaks volumes. She'll..."disappear."

:vince5

:rollins


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Ive seen some pictures.

Obviously, not intrested in Rollins' dick but just had to see them.

A few comments:

1: Zahra Schreiber has a amazing physic. No wonder WWE hired her.
2: Colby Lopez's fiancée also looks amazing. Zahra has that "fuck her until I die" look while Leighla has that great looking physic that lasts forever. Both look awesome.
3: There is a instagram picture of her and Lopez in Vegas I think and his muscles look NOTHING like the leaked picture. I mean you can work out but just SO much......Its almost impossible to have THAT much muscle gain in 6 months. I think that raises more eyebrows than whatever his penis size was.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> Holly.....what.......
> 
> 
> That's....hilarious. But wow would I not want to explain that to anyone who already thinks wrestling is....questionable.
> ...


Well hardly anybody knew about this until recently. He even did it under a different wrestler name. No casual viewer is going to know about Tyler Black. It is stuff like this though where it's like Trips... Here's another hole burned in your argument regarding Chyna and the HOF. Your golden boy used to be a porn star. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thread is still funny as fuck almost 2 days later :lmao :lmao


They'll make an out of court settlement at the most but I'd love seeing a shoot interview.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Closing her Twitter, I wouldn't surprised if someone from WWE contacted her and said something that scared her.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

opps


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

At least we know Raw will be interesting next week :sip


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, at least no one can question if he's gay or not..

:lmao

:rollins


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> opps


WTF Is this real ? Who is he talking to ?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> opps



:lmao :lmao

Is this the Snapchat chick?

So Seth was cheating on Zahra as well? :rollins

Anyone know this girl's Instagram or the timeline of these events?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins, what the hell? :lmao


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Louaja89 said:


> WTF Is this real ? Who is he talking to ?


Heard something on a radioshow discussing him sending her something like this, don't know if it's the same girl or another.

Fairplay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins straight up pimp.

Some of these hot brunettes...

:done


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Tiger Woods of WWE minus the golf clubs.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Is this the Snapchat chick?
> 
> ...


I don't think so, this instagram/snapchat chick is from The Shield days...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

New life injected into the thread Goddamn :lmao :lmao

Rollins going the Tiger Woods way :rollins


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

So what's the consensus? This spoiling his push or not?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> So what's the consensus? This spoiling his push or not?


Triple H already said no.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> So what's the consensus? This spoiling his push or not?


They aren't going to waste a year of pushing him just to throw it away because of this. there might be a delay in his cash in and he hazed about this for months, but that is probably it.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

My GOAT Seth seems to be a fucking player .
:rollins2


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Triple H already said no.


Wasn't there that report that said his title push would be held off with?



Sarcasm1 said:


> They aren't going to waste a year of pushing him just to throw it away because of this. there might be a delay in his cash in and he hazed about this for months, but that is probably it.


Ehhh? 

Shame.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> opps


Rollins you god damn slut

:sodone


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> New life injected into the thread Goddamn :lmao :lmao
> 
> Rollins going the Tiger Woods way :rollins


The MVP of the WWE comes through again! This drama is more entertaining than anything on the WWE TV right now. 

If the WWE weren't in PG mode, I could see them making a story out of this. Rollins would be the new "R" in Rated R.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wasn't there that report that said his title push would be held off with?


Only from a guy called "MetsFan" who has been way off with his 'reports' in recent months. None of the big names have reported it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Only from a guy called "MetsFan" who has been way off with his 'reports' in recent months. None of the big names have reported it.


Then his fiancé has failed me. Now there's dick pics and a push incoming. That's just gravy.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Seth rollins hacked*



Riptear said:


> My ex wife cheated on me too. I had a ton of nudes of her too.
> 
> Guess what I did ... I deleted them.
> 
> THAT is the decent thing to do, not post them on the internet.


same here. Had a lot of nudes. and they were hot as hell. didn't save any nudes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Then his fiancé has failed me. Now there's dick pics and a push incoming. That's just gravy.


As long as he didn't do anything illegal, it's all gravy.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Only from a guy called "MetsFan" who has been way off with his 'reports' in recent months. None of the big names have reported it.


This guy has been wrong more times than right lately. And I hope this doesn't get in the way of Rollins' push. Rollins is my favorite wrestler at the moment, him cheating on his girlfriend isn't getting in the way of him doing his job. I want the belt on Seth by summer. He's earned it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Keep it in your pants Seth goddammit :lmao

Although this chick is from the Shield days reportedly, why have an online affair when you can get the real thing?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Empress said:


> This guy has been wrong more times than right lately. And I hope this doesn't get in the way of Rollins' push. Even if he wasn't my favorite wrestler at the moment, him cheating on his girlfriend isn't getting in the way of him doing his job. I want the belt on Seth by summer. He's earned it.


I just read a report saying that what MetsFan was saying was untrue .


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> As long as he didn't do anything illegal, it's all gravy.


Nah, WWE has depushed and ruined guys for lesser offences than this. For some petty stuff come to think of it.

But Rollins will carry on. Because he's better than Edge. Apparently.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Reign Man said:


> There are more, just search on Google. I don't want to.












:lol

Looking at the bright side, at least this whole twitter shit drama has made him look "straighter" if anything. So it's not all bad after all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Nah, WWE has depushed and ruined guys for lesser offences than this. For some petty stuff come to think of it.
> 
> But Rollins will carry on. Because he's better than Edge. Apparently.


Probably for guys they weren't high on. But they're high on Seth and view him as one of the main guys of the future, so that helps.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

kronos96 said:


> :lol
> 
> Looking at the bright side, at least this whole twitter shit drama has made him look "straighter" if anything. So it's not all bad after all.


Yeah it seems like he likes to litterally fuck around .


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Probably for guys they weren't high on. But they're high on Seth and view him as one of the main guys of the future, so that helps.


Course it does. It makes sense, it just isn't fair really.

It's an... injustice.

Hyukhyukhyuk.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> Yeah it seems like he likes to litterally fuck around .


https://vid.me/PBAQ

He did warn everyone.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Skronk said:


> NoDQ are saying that this might stop Rollins from winning the title any time soon but its just hearsay from that Metsfan4ever guy so you know, pinch of salt.
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/425678904.shtml


Why are people talking about Metsfans' report as if there's any grain of truth in it?

He's a METS FAN for god's sake. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:edge2 "Seth, I know you idolize me and all but this is getting ridiculous."

:rollins "But I'm the future!"

:edge2 "Seriously. Dude, you need to chill."

:rollins "But why stop there? I can screw any chick on the block and I'll protected! You know why? Cause I'm the futu...."

*TWO MONTHS LATER*

:rollins2 "Got any spots left on Haven?

:edge2 "You tried to fuck Nikki, didn't you?"


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> https://vid.me/PBAQ
> 
> He did warn everyone.


Ohmygod :chlol


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> https://vid.me/PBAQ
> 
> He did warn everyone.


He seems to particularly like the brunette hoes . Seeing their faces and bodies , I seriously can't blame him .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> He seems to particularly like the brunette hoes . Seeing their faces and bodies , I seriously can't blame him .


He's got a good eye.

Brunettes with brown eyes. (Y)


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> He's got a good eye.
> 
> Brunettes with brown eyes. (Y)


Wonder who's next in line ? Any idea ?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> Wonder who's next in line ? Any idea ?


Twin magic?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

If it wasn't for the dick pics, they could make it into an angle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> Wonder who's next in line ? Any idea ?


Stephanie?

Kidding.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Louaja89 said:


> How did it end for them ? I don't remember anything but fights and reconciliation LOL .


You pretty much answered it yourself. Thats how it went. They broke up, got back together. Broke up got back together. About 30 times or so. I dont know if theyre together today but last year they were.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Stephanie?
> 
> Kidding.


Seeing how she looks at him , I would not write it off . LOL


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> Wonder who's next in line ? Any idea ?


Renee Young. They gotta revitalize that Ambrose feud somehow. :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Stephanie?
> 
> Kidding.


Well some of the looks she gives him and some of the hugs.....:hmm

:rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well some of the looks she gives him and some of the hugs.....:hmm
> 
> :rollins


Could be a hell of a storyline. Rollins vs HHH, winner gets Stephanie's "services." Kind of like the Golddust/Pillman feud in 1997 with Terri. Can see it now, Rollins lying in bed with Stephanie cutting promos..

"What up, H.."

:rollins

Would make Rollins an even bigger heel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Could be a hell of a storyline. Rollins vs HHH, winner gets Stephanie's "services." Kind of like the Golddust/Pillman feud in 1997 with Terri. Can see it now, Rollins lying in bed with Stephanie cutting promos..
> 
> "What up, H.."
> 
> ...


OR turn him face?

Though HHH is worried about what kid swill see when they google Rollins HHH and Steph :trips3


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> opps



Lol what a "bump" to a thread

This is the fan that little Rollins fangirls said was lying.... Well well well


Oh dear oh dear oh dear










^^^ UK peeps get it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Not very important for his future.

Austin beat his wife, Hogan made a porno, Bret splited on McMahon, Rcok did Tooth Fairy.... he will be back.

But,

what is that skinny dick?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> OR turn him face?
> 
> Though HHH is worried about what kid swill see when they google Rollins HHH and Steph :trips3


I do want him to turn face. But this would be the one storyline where I'd like to see him stay as a heel. It would be epic. The cocky, little shit with the boss's wife..oh my.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Rollins, man. Just can't keep it in his pants.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol what a "bump" to a thread
> 
> This is the fan that little Rollins fangirls said was lying.... Well well well
> 
> ...


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

luckily Seth is a heel right now, if he was face....imagine being a 10 years old WWE fan in this internet age. One day you wake up and you find out that your hero is whoring himself on the internet...I would be scarred for life :regal


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> Holly.....what.......
> 
> 
> That's....hilarious. But wow would I not want to explain that to anyone who already thinks wrestling is....questionable.
> ...


Rollins is more believable to beat Brock than Roman fuk'n Reigns, though.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

He will never be in the Hall of Fame. Chyna Curse.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

This Snapchat chick sure waited and bode her time to strike well.

Stupid on Seth's part, even if this happened reportedly during his Shield days and isn't illegal or anything, they likely wouldn't want these screenshots floating around on the interwebs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

frenchguy said:


> He will never be in the Hall of Fame. Chyna Curse.


20-25 years from now none of this will even be remembered.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol what a "bump" to a thread
> 
> This is the fan that little Rollins fangirls said was lying.... Well well well
> 
> ...












To Me to you.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> luckily Seth is a heel right now, if he was face....imagine being a 10 years old WWE fan in this internet age. One day you wake up and you find out that your hero is whoring himself on the internet...I would be scarred for life :regal


I just imagined 8 year old me Googling The Hulkster showing off his "python". 


those poor children. :kd


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> 20-25 years from now none of this will even be remembered.


Girls will ! They will never forget Rollin's or Bieber's dick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> *This Snapchat chick sure waited and bode her time to strike well.*
> 
> Stupid on Seth's part, even if this happened reportedly during his Shield days and isn't illegal or anything, they likely wouldn't want these screenshots floating around on the interwebs.


Cunts gonna cunt. He gets to go on with his life tavelling the world, making tons of money. They go on with their lives doing absolutely nothing with themselves and going back to irrelevance for the rest of their sad, little lives. Hope they enjoy their 10 seconds in the spotlight.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Could be a hell of a storyline. Rollins vs HHH, winner gets Stephanie's "services." Kind of like the Golddust/Pillman feud in 1997 with Terri. Can see it now, Rollins lying in bed with Stephanie cutting promos..
> 
> "What up, H.."
> 
> ...


This thread is killing me. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

frenchguy said:


> Girls will ! They will never forget Rollin's or Bieber's dick.


That's pretty sad then, and either way won't keep him out of the HOF.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> opps


And some people here say he doesn't have any game. unk2


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Seth is by no means the only guy backstage who cheats. No way. About 90% of the locker room probably cheat on their girlfriends/wives.

Seth was just the reckless, stupid guy whose dirty secrets got uncovered by a pissed off petty ex.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Cunts gonna cunt. He gets to go on with his life tavelling the world, making tons of money. They go on with their lives doing absolutely nothing with themselves and going back to irrelevance for the rest of their sad, little lives. Hope they enjoy their 10 seconds in the spotlight.


I disagree. Everybody does not want to be famous and deserves it. Wee, it's Seth's fault. He knows that he is famous and do not you have the fappening some times ago in your country ? He was stupid.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

frenchguy said:


> He will never be in the Hall of Fame. Chyna Curse.


Lol no. Chyna does hardcore pornography, Rollin's girlfriend leaked his nudes, not his fault, that's probably why they aren't going to punish him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> That's pretty sad then, and either way won't keep him out of the HOF.


Hell the way it is drawing here on WF, Seth's dick may make the HOF before Seth does. :maury


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That's pretty sad then, and either way won't keep him out of the HOF.


I hope. It means he will have a great career.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Could be a hell of a storyline. Rollins vs HHH, winner gets Stephanie's "services." Kind of like the Golddust/Pillman feud in 1997 with Terri. Can see it now, Rollins lying in bed with Stephanie cutting promos..
> 
> "What up, H.."
> 
> ...


And then he'd drop that fucking laugh that he does










Oh god......... It's horrible, but SO. DAMN. GOOD


Still think he's an utter wanker though, I mean Leighla was a babe


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Hell the way it is drawing here on WF, Seth's dick may make the HOF before Seth does. :maury


Are you kidding me? That's not a possibility, that's 100% garanteed :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

frenchguy said:


> I disagree. Everybody does not want to be famous and deserves it. Wee, it's Seth's fault. He knows that he is famous and do not you have the fappening some times ago in your country ? He was stupid.


Pretty obvious the girl who released the snapchat today wants some kind of attention. She even waited until the initial shock of him and his ex died down to release their snapchat stuff today. That was calculated and the sure sign of someone who wants some attention.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Robbyfude said:


> Lol no. Chyna does hardcore pornography, Rollin's girlfriend leaked his nudes, not his fault, that's probably why they aren't going to punish him.


What is hardcore pornography ?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

frenchguy said:


> What is hardcore pornography ?


Chains, leather, some gags, whips, and an obvious gangbang incoming.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

frenchguy said:


> What is hardcore pornography ?


sex using tables, ladders and chairs. :jericho2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> And then he'd drop that fucking laugh that he does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the laughs. Heels have some great laughs...

Same laugh/facial expression, check this out:



















Same exact laugh/facial expression.

:done


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I feel so bad for Rollins, Monday will be interesting :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:sodone :sodone


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty obvious the girl who released the snapchat today wants some kind of attention. She even waited until the initial shock of him and his ex died down to release their snapchat stuff today. That was calculated and the sure sign of someone who wants some attention.


Not to mention she wants to see him fail even though it won't happen. But yeah the world already knows he's a dick IRL now. That shouldn't translate over into his character. I kinda sometimes wonder how live crowds are going to treat him now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Just imagine when he met the rest of the locker room the next day :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calahart said:


> Not to mention she wants to see him fail even though it won't happen. But yeah the world already knows he's a dick IRL now. That shouldn't translate over into his character. I kinda sometimes wonder how live crowds are going to treat him now.


I don't think it's going to be that much different, re: the crowd responses. He is a heel and a portion of the crowd will probably think it's great. In a month or two, all of this will be a footnote. Too many short attention spans today and people are always looking to move onto the next thing. Just my thoughts.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just imagine when he met the rest of the locker room the next day :ti


Nothing. Noone in the locker room gives a shit about this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> I feel so bad for Rollins, Monday will be interesting :lol


It will be in Orlando, FL. 

So I don't think it will be THAT bad but I'm sure there will be a good number there who will try to start X-Rated chants, though. :lol


Imagine if this was in Philly, though? Good lord.....


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just imagine when he met the rest of the locker room the next day :ti


I think I read there was some kind of memo being sent to all the wrestlers and staff not to make any mention of this to him or something like that. :shrug


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> :sodone :sodone


*I feel absolutely awful for laughing.

In all seriousness...makes me wonder how depressed/discontent Rollins is to say something so bluntly.

*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just imagine when he met the rest of the locker room the next day :ti



Us Rollinites may actually have to thank Reigns when he beats Lesnar at Mania or Bryan at Fast Lane so the attention of the fans gets diverted that way :rollins

What are brothers for right? :reigns :rollins2 :ambrose


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> :sodone :sodone


:ha

gold.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Gotta be said, and I love a bit of cock as much as the next raging ****, but its not much of a cock is it? very disappointing Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That "Valentine" is absolutely hilarious. I wouldn't be surprised if Seth himself would have chuckle to himself after seeing that.

Good chance he said that to that girl just to try to bed her, get some sympathy, etc. It's been done before, trust me.

:hbk1


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I feel absolutely awful for laughing.
> 
> In all seriousness...makes me wonder how depressed/discontent Rollins is to say something so bluntly.
> 
> *



Could be due to tensions in his own relationship or could be he was just trying to sweet talk Zahra into getting in bed with him lol.

Many guys do that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Poster ideas for Raw

"This match is longer than Rollins' dick"

"HHH's promos are longer than Rollins' dick' :HHH2 (DA GOAT)

"HHH's nose is bigger than Rollins' dick"

Don't really wanna post this one but....
"Lawler's list of underage girlfriends is longer than Rollins' dick"


Keep 'em coming peeps, keep 'em coming


----------



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeez....


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think it's going to be that much different, re: the crowd responses. He is a heel and a portion of the crowd will probably think it's great. In a month or two, all of this will be a footnote. Too many short attention spans today and people are always looking to move onto the next thing. Just my thoughts.


Yeah I'm not worried per say. It's just a thought that crossed my mind. I'm not worried at all as far as what the wwe will do with him. At least not right now, but it isn't out of the realm of possibility for the crowds to ruin moments and leave an impression for viewers at home. Then again, like you said, chances are good that people will forget about this.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Poster ideas for Raw
> 
> "This match is longer than Rollins' dick"
> 
> ...


Still to make up for his lack of a cock, I'd literally eat her arsehole like I was backwards digesting. I'd wear her like a hat.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

badboicasey said:


> Jeez....



Wow :maury

What's this girl hoping to gain from this though? She'll gain a few followers but fans will insult her as well.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> Wow :maury
> 
> What's this girl hoping to gain from this though? She'll gain a few followers but fans will insult her as well.


She will get lots of dick pics


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Rollins sucks. Well are we stupid with all that shit ? Are Facebook and Twitter the stupiest tools ever ?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

badboicasey said:


> Jeez....



Fuck sake fpalm :lmao

WHEN WILL IT ENDDDD

:sip



He's well cringe 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Wow :maury
> 
> What's this girl hoping to gain from this though? She'll gain a few followers but fans will insult her as well.


She did an interview about it on some podast a few months/weeks ago. Probably just giving out proof of it now that this scandal has happened.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Fuck sake fpalm :lmao
> 
> WHEN WILL IT ENDDDD
> 
> ...


She will have a few weeks/months of this so could get a few weeks out of it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Wow :maury
> 
> What's this girl hoping to gain from this though? She'll gain a few followers but fans will insult her as well.


:vince$

probably for interviews etc


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Iti is the Reality era. I want Rusev or Orton Lesnar to crush Rollin's dick and have some words for him about that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

At this rate, something tells me that Bayley and Rollins have done more than hug. :evil


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

badboicasey said:


> Jeez....












But really now, I don't think that many people will care about this INstagram post. It's just a stupid hater who wants to ruin Rollins more


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of these rats will do anything for attention..

Don't they realize they're just screwing themselves? No guy with any bit of fame will want to touch these hoes when they rat people out :lmao Idiots.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Rollins screws Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

frenchguy said:


> Rollins screws Rollins


Looks like he has other people do that for him, actually.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like he has other people do that for him, actually.


Did you sent pics of you naked to a girl ?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> But really now, I don't think that many people will care about this INstagram post. It's just a stupid hater who wants to ruin Rollins more


That gif is gold :lmao


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

I want rusev to come out on raw and say "ROLLINS, YOU SAY YOU FUTURE OF WWE UNIVERSAL. YOU BETTER HOPE SO, BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO FUTURE IN PORN. NOT WITH THAT SKINNY AMERICAN COCK. MWAHAHAHA, MINE IS LIKE GIRTHY LIKE MOSKOVITE T90 TANK, RUTHLESSLY ENDLESSLY BATTERING AWAY AT FREEZING SIVBERIAN WOLVES PUSSY" 

All while Lana laughs and does that childish thing at him with her little finger.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd probably bang that mouth til it was time to finish on your tits

:ti


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"I won the sexy lottery" LOL

WELL I'm convinced. Seth Rollins in Kayfabe is exactly like he is in real life.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Sexy ass lottery AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

looking at this thread at work and having to contain laughter <


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

This thread should go into the Hall of Fame :applause


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> opps





badboicasey said:


> Jeez....





Juggernaut Reigns said:


> "I won the sexy lottery" LOL
> 
> WELL I'm convinced. Seth Rollins in Kayfabe is exactly like he is in real life.



These are all Fake. Snapchat girl was a plant on that radio show.

The Radio show is run by a pedophile; caught an Assault Rape charge. His criminal records are online and he is in the sex offender database.

:summer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Guy is actually going to become likable among guys with lines like that. :lol

EDIT: OR NOT. Damn, those are all fake?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I doubt he's going to get punished tbh. They invested so much into him, to drop him right now after a scandal that's only going to be relevant for a few weeks seems kind of idiotic.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Those messages from him though! Can't say I've not sent similar cringe stuff though >_<*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This will be the only time in Seth's career that he and hack are ever uttered in the same sentence.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This is getting worse and worse by the minute :sansa


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> These are all Fake. Snapchat girl was a plant on that radio show.
> 
> The Radio show is run by a pedophile; caught an Assault Rape charge. His criminal records are online and he is in the sex offender database.
> 
> :summer


You sure? Where did you get that info?

Hope you're right lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> This is getting worse and worse by the minute :sansa


The snapchat stuff is fake. I'm not surprised, though. Thinking about it, lines like the "sexy lottery" just seem too good to be true. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> *These are all Fake.* Snapchat girl was a plant on that radio show.
> 
> The Radio show is run by a pedophile; caught an Assault Rape charge. His criminal records are online and he is in the sex offender database.
> 
> :summer


*Er...is anyone surprised by that?

Whenever there's a scandal like this someone always pops up claiming that they've slept with someone.*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who cares about those tweets/chat whatever it was. Guy is lonely on the road looking for some fun. He's already been established as a cheater - so all this stuff is more or less amusing. 

Lucky he is a smarmy heel right now as this could kill a babyface push/run - Edge had a great career, arguably it was good for his career in that it gave him a new edge (pun unavoidable) and he screwed over a fellow wrestler with another fellow wrestler for crying out loud.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> You sure? Where did you get that info?
> 
> Hope you're right lol.


Raven how long have you known a bitch? I don't tell lies and I don't come back to WF for shits and giggles boo. 

That radio show started some mess which in turn got his business spilled out in these e-streets.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Seth


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Raven how long have you known a bitch? I don't tell lies and I don't come back to WF for shits and giggles boo.
> 
> That radio show started some mess which in turn got his business spilled out in these e-streets.



Trust you boo, wanted to read for myself that's all :woah

Good for him then, got enough trouble as it is.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Raven how long have you known a bitch? I don't tell lies and I don't come back to WF for shits and giggles boo.
> 
> That radio show started some mess which in turn got his business spilled out in these e-streets.


That shit was spilled all over tumblr, right? With legit police records from what I saw on my dashboard. Creepy dude or something.

Btw, heyy booo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> Trust you boo, wanted to read for myself that's all :woah
> 
> Good for him then, got enough trouble as it is.


Check your pm in a minute. :summer


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

tylermoxreigns said:


> That shit was spilled all over tumblr, right? With legit police records from what I saw on my dashboard. Creepy dude or something.
> 
> Btw, heyy booo


Hey boo. :x

Yep, records and everything. Now since this situation with Seth has come out; he and his crew are trying to legitimize that fake interview. :rock5


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

:lol

Poor Seth and his tiny penis.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Insecurity-mania still runnin' wild, brothers!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry but couldn't resist :lol


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Insecurity-mania still runnin' wild, brothers!


I am almost dissapointed the snapchat stuff is fake , that shit was fucking gold .


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

badboicasey said:


> Jeez....


But that isn't PG! :vince4


I know Seth is a total cunt for this, but I'm strangely an even bigger Rollins fan now. :lmao What a fucking guy!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^^

Those snapchat pics are fake apparently lol. Don't know how I feel about it tbh, as sad as it is, it'd be pretty hilarious if legit.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> opps


Although a total fake

"squishy but tight, soft and supple" 

may be one of the best things I read this year.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This whole shit has me like bama4


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Poster ideas for Raw
> 
> "This match is longer than Rollins' dick"
> 
> ...


Too bad none of those signs will ever make it on the air.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

As a chick, I'm going straight to hell for loving Seth more after all of this :lmao.

Shawn Michaels is my all time favorite, what you expect :evil


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> As a chick,* I'm going straight to hell for loving Seth more after all of this* :lmao.
> 
> Shawn Michaels is my all time favorite, what you expect :evil


You'll get your justice.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Too bad none of those signs will ever make it on the air.



I should hope not they're pretty shocking and by that I mean utter shite. So cheap 

:maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> You'll get your justice.


: I can't help it, cocky shit head wreslters are my weakness :lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm making this useless post because it will get buried in these 200+ pages soon enough and no one will ever see it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> : I can't help it, *cocky* shit head wreslters are my weakness :lol


Very poor choice of words.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

The snapchat bitch is really a fucking attention whore with those fake screenshots , I hear she will talk on some stupid radio show . And I see people on twitter believing that crap , how fucking sad .


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> Seth is by no means the only guy backstage who cheats. No way. About 90% of the locker room probably cheat on their girlfriends/wives.
> 
> Seth was just the reckless, stupid guy whose dirty secrets got uncovered by a pissed off petty ex.


You do some of them are faithful right? Don't assume


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Honestly I wouldn't be shocked if Stephanie has cheated on HHH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> As a chick, I'm going straight to hell for loving Seth more after all of this :lmao.
> 
> Shawn Michaels is my all time favorite, what you expect :evil


I wish Twitter existed during his day.

Getting beat up by 9 marines in a Syracuse nightclub, pictures would have been all over Twitter when that happened.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Very poor choice of words.


Or was it a choice of words purposely chosen?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Er...is anyone surprised by that?
> 
> Whenever there's a scandal like this someone always pops up claiming that they've slept with someone.*


Kind of like 5000 women who claim they got bonked non-consensually by Bill Cosby, right? :bored


But yeah...I'm not surprised it's as fake as a Diva's Boobs.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I wish Twitter existed during his day.
> 
> Getting beat up by 9 marines in a Syracuse nightclub, pictures would have been all over Twitter when that happened.


Dude, can you imagine it social media was prevalent back when Shawn was rampant in these streets?? Or a Jericho or even Bret's hoe ass :lmao 

So many chicks, pics and videos lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Social Media had existed back in HBK's heyday, we'd have pictures of him doing lines of coke off Sunny's ass or something...


Damn i miss coked up Shawn...


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I wish Twitter existed during his day.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting beat up by 9 marines in a Syracuse nightclub, pictures would have been all over Twitter when that happened.



All that tea we missed out. It's a damn shame @WynterWarm12

STRUGGLE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Trips: You gotta stay relaxed. Do you jerk off?

Seth: Do I jerk off? Yeah.

Trips: How many times a week?

Seth: Like um... three, three or four times maybe.

Trips: All right, pump those numbers up, those are rookie numbers in this racket. I myself, I jerk off at least... twice a day.

Seth: Wow.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

If this thread keeps going at this rate maybe next week on raw we will hear Cole say.

:cole Look wwe universe Seth Rollins Penis is trending worldwide. Join in on the conversation at #WWEROLLINSWEINER


:cole Hihi I like Wieners.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> All that tea we missed out. It's a damn shame @WynterWarm12
> 
> STRUGGLE
> 
> ...


Wf is lucky the Official Shield thread is gone :evil . Because it would be no good at the moment :lmao

Dean better toss his phone in the ocean and buy a new one


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Wf is lucky the Official Shield thread is gone :evil . Because it would be no good at the moment :lmao
> 
> Dean better toss his phone in the ocean and buy a new one


Why?

I thought he was with Renee Young?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Why?
> 
> I thought he was with Renee Young?


The Titty Master has to have some crazy shit on his phone before Renee :lol.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> If this thread keeps going at this rate maybe next week on raw we will hear Cole say.
> 
> :cole Look wwe universe Seth Rollins Penis is trending worldwide. Join in on the conversation at #WWEROLLINSWEINER
> 
> ...


Seth Rollins loves to have fun MAGGLE :jbl


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Plz close thread, it's turning into the Shield thread again. I'm seeing numerous posts by the regulars.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Plz close thread, it's turning into the Shield thread again. I'm seeing numerous posts by the regulars.


To be fair it kind of turned into a joke thread about 9 pages in.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> Seth Rollins loves to have fun MAGGLE :jbl














Hit me baby one more time. From behind.


:cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Plz close thread, it's turning into the *Shield thread again. I'm seeing numerous posts by the regulars.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

kendoo said:


> To be fair it kind of turned into a joke thread about 9 pages in.


:lol exactly. Most of the men in this thread have been talking about his dick. This thread went to hell quite quickly :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

kendoo said:


> To be fair it kind of turned into a joke thread about 9 pages in.


Was a joke 2 pages in. It's a work Kendoo, my sources are telling me it's all a plan to get Seth booed by the females.

Good thing I avoided most of the filth. Haven't even seen any of the pics or tweets :banderas.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol exactly. Most of the men in this thread have been talking about his dick. This thread went to hell quite quickly :lol


Problem with me liking spunk?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

thevaliumkid said:


> Problem with me liking spunk?


Nah, spunk on, buddy. Bathe in it for all I care :lol


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't wait for monday to see how the crowd reacts to the real Titty Master , I hope we see signs in the booking that he will be fine


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, spunk on, buddy. Bathe in it for all I care :lol


I have a shiny special shower that I just get my bear like lovers to empty their rubber into after they have given my arse a good thumping. 
It even warms it up so I get a real feel when it spays out.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be shocked if Stephanie has cheated on HHH


with Seth Rollins.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The One Man Gang said:


> with Seth Rollins.












You see her face when he said he wasn't finished yet? I am sure she's heard that from him after an Iron Man Match, Steph probably welcomes the overtime :rollins


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

You guys are still goin with this? :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> You see her face when he said he wasn't finished yet? I am sure she's heard that from him after an Iron Man Match, Steph probably welcomes the overtime :rollins


Jesus....If this goes on, Trips really *will* BURY Seth...FOR REAL. :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> I'd probably bang that mouth til it was time to finish on your tits
> 
> :ti


I lost it at that too, even if it's fake :maury


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

A joke about his pee pee will definitelee make it on tee vee at some point.

E


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Dean strikes again*

Is it possible for this to become the largest thread ever?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Was a joke 2 pages in. It's a work Kendoo, my sources are telling me it's all a plan to get Seth booed by the females.
> 
> Good thing I avoided most of the filth. Haven't even seen any of the pics or tweets :banderas.


You're not a true Rollinite then. I have his cock as the wallpaper for my phone.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Jesus....If this goes on, Trips really *will* BURY Seth...FOR REAL. :lmao


Hey buddy, any updates on WWE's big hacking lawsuit? Did they file yet?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Was a joke 2 pages in. It's a work Kendoo, my sources are telling me it's all a plan to get Seth booed by the females.
> 
> Good thing I avoided most of the filth. Haven't even seen any of the pics or tweets :banderas.


Neither have I nor do I have any desire to.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*/thread*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Some of you are incredibly gullible. You know how easy it is to fake those snapchat conversations?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

What snapchat conservations? Pics?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> A joke about his pee pee will definitelee make it on tee vee at some point.
> 
> E


That sounds almost word for word something John Cena would say.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

just for the record TNA'S lockdown special has a total of 13 pages 
NXT rival has 147 
and Seth Rollins dick picks has 213 
this is still a WRESTLING FORUM RIGHT?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

donne said:


> just for the record TNA'S lockdown special has a total of 13 pages
> NXT rival has 147
> and Seth Rollins dick picks has 213
> this is still a WRESTLING FORUM RIGHT?


He's the best thing in WWE right now and he made mainstream headlines with his actions so of course we are going to discuss it at length (pardon the pun).

Not ALL of it has been d*ck talk or at least i would hope not.

One thing i will admit though it this thread is not good for us wrestling fans if a neutral (i.e non wrestling fan) was to look in. For the amount of times i've heard the term "wrestling ****" this thread does not do us any favours.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

This thread still going? Depressing.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> He's the best thing in WWE right now and he made mainstream headlines with his actions so of course we are going to discuss it at length (pardon the pun).
> 
> Not ALL of it has been d*ck talk or at least i would hope not.
> 
> One thing i will admit though it this thread is not good for us wrestling fans if a neutral (i.e non wrestling fan) was to look in. For the amount of times *i've heard the term "wrestling ****" this does not do us anoy favours*.












no no, it doesn't maybe we will get lucky and some diva snapchats will get leaked and that way we go back to being pervs instead


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

and then he tweets this http://instagram.com/p/y__aWpOU35/ :grin2:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Seth Rollins dick have more drawin power than TNA Lockdown 


:fact


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Doloph said:


> and then he tweets this http://instagram.com/p/y__aWpOU35/ :grin2:


He's getting so much heat.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Doloph said:


> and then he tweets this http://instagram.com/p/y__aWpOU35/ :grin2:


That picture says a thousand words. Well more like 6...

"You think I give a fuck?"


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

DudeLove669 said:


> That picture says a thousand words. Well more like 6...
> 
> "You think I give a fuck?"


Exactly! or somthing like

"have fun discussing about my dick while I cruise on my lambo"


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Holy shit. Seth is the man! He must be getting paid a nice salary and bangin hot bitchez on the side. Thats the life that plent of males 18-35 yr olds dream of. Dont hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha that pic is Gold. Over in Abu Dhabi driving Lambos whilst guys on the internet try to feel better about themselves by saying he has a small dick. 

:rollins wins


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Solf said:


> He's getting so much heat.


Holy shit I didn't think I could like him more than I did but that pic is just ...
rollins:rollins



You're the men .


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

I could be wrong, but has TMZ not covered this story at all? Isn't that a little odd? They're usually all over this stuff.

When I see that pic w/the lambo the first thing that came to my mind is a scene from the 'The Interview'. "They hate us cuz they ain't us."


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> That sounds almost word for word something John Cena would say.


My point exactly. hahaha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

donne said:


> just for the record TNA'S lockdown special has a total of 13 pages
> NXT rival has 147
> and Seth Rollins dick picks has 213
> this is still a WRESTLING FORUM RIGHT?


If it was Orton's dick we'd be waaay into 400 plus pages


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> If it was Orton's dick we'd be waaay into 400 plus pages


If it were Cenas dick the world would end.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Are people really discussing wrestlers penile drawing power?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hahaha Rollins literally doesn't give a fuck. If WWE de-pushes him it would be the biggest mistake ever.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Seth with that rental Lamborghini :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> If it was Orton's dick we'd be waaay into 400 plus pages


And I think we'd know who to thank for that. :fuckedup


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We need a Lana nudes (and there are ALOT out there) thread to un-gay the Forum.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Hahaha Rollins literally doesn't give a fuck. If WWE de-pushes him it would be the biggest mistake ever.


I think he gave at least ONE fuck(the one that got him in trouble, lol)


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> We need a Lana nudes (and there are ALOT out there) thread to un-gay the Forum.


That was one of the best things about the Banshee TV Series.

Those Tittaaaaaaaaaaays


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

The page count bar on the bottom has more girth then that D hahaha.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The Broodling said:


> The page count bar on the bottom has more girth then that D hahaha.


Your comedic capabilities are really being stretched thin with that one.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

donne said:


> just for the record TNA'S lockdown special has a total of 13 pages
> NXT rival has 147
> and Seth Rollins dick picks has 213
> this is still a WRESTLING FORUM RIGHT?


Seth's dick worth more than 213


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shattered Dreams said:


> Hey buddy, any updates on WWE's big hacking lawsuit? Did they file yet?


I don't know.


You're the FAKE ATTORNEY here. Why don't you tell me your lies? :shrug


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Doloph said:


> and then he tweets this http://instagram.com/p/y__aWpOU35/ :grin2:


As if he's saying "So everyone saw my dick? Fk you all. Check out my wheels!"


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Why is thread still here? It's time to move on people.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone care about this anymore? As in the non-wrestling media?

I knew this would blow over and be no big deal.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> 
> You're the FAKE ATTORNEY here. Why don't you tell me your lies? :shrug


Oh okay! No, they haven't pressed charges, because they can't. I explained that to you earlier. Then you called me a fake attorney and also the worst attorney, and said that they would clearly sue her for breaking the law, for a ton of money, anyone could see that. Then I made a bet that they would never sue and asked if you wanted in on it. Then your mom said "Glen sweetie, bedtime!" and you said "NO MOM IM DOING MY WRESTLING" and she said "NOW, Glen." and you had to leave. Ringing any bells? 

Anyway I was just wondering what the holdup is on the lawsuit and recovering their bigtime damages. Does Vince not like money?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> As if he's saying "So everyone saw my dick? Fk you all. Check out my wheels!"


Comments-

"Decent sized hog"

"Looks like Mizdow"

"Hobo beard"-fack that shite


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:trips2


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


When a man cries it means its pretty bad... Deans a real cool dude! But what were the fans doing? Some fans aye!


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


Dean is the best! He really should be the face of the company right now. It's a tragedy how he's being misused.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


And que the ridiculous rumors.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


Aaaand here comes everybody believing this despite no evidence that it actually happened.

Like the two posters right beneath your post..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


Is your friend MetsFan?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shattered Dreams said:


> Oh okay! No, they haven't pressed charges, because they can't. I explained that to you earlier. Then you called me a fake attorney and also the worst attorney, and said that they would clearly sue her for breaking the law, for a ton of money, anyone could see that. Then I made a bet that they would never sue and asked if you wanted in on it. *Then your mom said "Glen sweetie, bedtime!" and you said "NO MOM IM DOING MY WRESTLING" and she said "NOW, Glen." and you had to leave. Ringing any bells? *
> 
> Anyway I was just wondering what the holdup is on the lawsuit and recovering their bigtime damages. Does Vince not like money?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


Wow, seriously? 

Provided that this is true(if it isn't, that's not a nice rumor to spread), I mean we all liked to joke around about this but I suppose it wouldn't be all that funny if it happened to any of us guys here(cheating or no cheating). 


And yeah...Dean is an absolute friend of the highest order there. 

And conspicuous by his absence is the "Golden Boy" himself. Hmmm....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

https://vid.me/PBAQ


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

tiotom92 said:


> Aaaand here comes everybody believing this despite no evidence that it actually happened.
> 
> Like the two posters right beneath your post..





Simply Flawless said:


> Is your friend MetsFan?


I said supposedly. Not my fault if people take it for 100% fact. :shrug

I guess someone else read the fan report, relayed it to my friend, and then she relayed it to me. I don't care that much to verify it, but if it is true then yeah... Shitty situation. I wouldn't put it past it happening though. Roman, Dean, and Seth are good friends backstage and I can imagine I'd cry (no matter what gender I was) if there was a chance my livelihood was ruined because I fucked up and because of something out of my control. Take it with a grain of salt though.




glenwo2 said:


> Wow, seriously?
> 
> Provided that this is true(if it isn't, that's not a nice rumor to spread), I mean we all liked to joke around about this but I suppose it wouldn't be all that funny if it happened to any of us guys here(cheating or no cheating).
> 
> ...


I wondered about Roman as well in all this, but from what I was told Dean supposedly rushed Seth out of there. Pushing through crowds and all that jazz.

I don't fully believe it, especially without any sources or facts, and neither should any of you, but it seemed like a semi-plausible story and figured I'd share anyways.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

Woah does this mean were losing the blonde streak? Seth did after all say it was his fiancée who "coloured" his hair?!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I wouldn't really care. Human body is nothing to be ashamed of. There are far worse things on the internet then just a penis. I would be very upset though if it affected my career.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Embarrassed because it got out, happy because I'd have more fangirls? If I was Reigns and my dick pics got out I'd be upset, because most of my male fanbase would be trying to get on it.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

If my parents were dead id be like :dance YEAH WHAT YOU WANNA TASTE IT BITCHES.. But the thought of my mom and dad watching me sending boner pics to a girl im cheating with uh hell no.

Am I the only one that thinks like this or am I just a sad 19 year old mommas boy?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

If I were famous and my small cock were floating around the internet, I'd be very ashamed. Thankfully I'm not famous, so nobody cares about my small cock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

He should be a little embarrassed that it leaked,but he should be thankful that it hasnt adversely affected his employment


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Pretty embarrassed but it's the end of the world.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

The guy is living his dream, making tons of money, banging hot women, and on the top of his game. I'm sure he's already over it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Not at all. Why would he be?

And necessary thread is...you guessed it, necessary.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

It's not like he's got a small pecker or anything


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I walk out with my cock out all the time, so no biggie.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Don't think I'd give a shit tbh.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

For starters, the majority of people making jokes or saying he has a small cock probably have a smaller cock than he does and secondly he's Seth Rollins, the top heel in the business he loves, I doubt he gives two fucks, shit happens.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Btw why is everyone going on about him having a small pecker? It looked like an ok sized one to me. (no ****)


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

*About this much:*










*But seriously I would be embarrassed by my family seeing the photos but probably wouldn't care much about anyone else. I mean c'mon he's not the first one to have nude pictures out there and probably won't be the last.*


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Honestly? Even though there not punishing him now I get a feeling there going to have to punish him somewhere down the line when they go to smarks towns.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

On TV every week, banged a hot chick, has lots of fans...nothing to be ashamed of really. A small ding dong seems irrelevant compared to all that.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

My ex leaked out a photo of me, I didn't care after a couple of days. It actually looked good and no one really made fun of me, so I'm sure Rollins doesn't care either, he's still one of the top guys in the company.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I bet he got more groupies who got excited seeing that I dont give a shit what any guy would say about my penis lots of insecure dudes its how you use it not size.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I dont want to see the pics but does he have a little johnson? if so thats kinda embarrasing. If he's adequatley equipped then who the f*** cares


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I'd wouldn't be embarrassed if my dick gets the job done every time is all it matters if anything I'd wonder why all of these dudes having a conversation about my penis in a wrestling forum. Creepy


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

My 12 year old niece has a bigger package than Rollins lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> My 12 year old niece has a bigger package than Rollins lol


Why are you starring at a 12 year old package....


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



From Death Valley said:


> Why are you starring at a 12 year old package....


Sentou


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I'd be embarassed in front of my family and closest friends at first, but I wouldn't give a damn a few days later. Wouldn't even waste my time thinking about what IWC thinks.

Honestly, I'd be a lot more embarassed to go on an internet forum and type posts about how small his penis is. I saw that pic 1 time and as far as I can remember, I thought it was like 6 inches long. (This guy thinks similar http://www.reddit.com/r/4chan/comments/2vhjwy/canada_calculates_seth_rollins_penis_size/ ). Since when 6 inches is considered a small size for a dick, I really don't know. Like I know a lot of guys on these forums are 13-14 year olds, who's ding dongs haven't fully grown yet, they feel insecure about it and feel the need to ridicule every other smaller-than-8-inches dick in the world, but come on...

Let's end this post with a fun fact. From what I witnessed on these forums, WrestlingForum is probably a website with the biggest concentration of users with above-average penis size in the world. Congratulations WF.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't even know that :lol

It would be an adjustment for him to go without it, but wwe also has their own set of hairdressers.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cat_L said:


> Woah does this mean were losing the blonde streak? Seth did after all say it was his fiancée who "coloured" his hair?!


I never liked the blonde streak he looked too much like an emo high school girl


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


I want this to be true, but it sounds like fan fiction sadly.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how big is the Rollins pop going to be on Monday?:hunter


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

El Capitan said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how big is the Rollins pop going to be on Monday?:hunter


It won't be nearly as big as the 


"YOU HIT CHYNA!" chants



:trips7


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


:lel
Dude,come on. There is about 0 chance this is true.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Calahart said:


> I never personally read the report (a friend on Skype told me just now), but supposedly some fans witnessed Dean breaking kayfabe to help get Seth out of the building as fast as possible once the show ended. Dean was red in the face with anger pushing them both through the crowds and Seth was crying. I stand by what I said about the cheating, but man if this is true then I feel so much more bad for the guy. Dean's a real bro.


Sounds like some tumblr fanfiction shit :lol


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I'd feel a bit embarrassed/ashamed that my gf found out about my infidelity this way. I would be most concerned that hurt my image more than any pic could. That says what kind of person I really am. And it tells the world I'm a bit of a prick.

Although people will forget. It won't matter in the long run. But short term if you have a conscience, that's what should bother you most. 

Who cares about the naked pic. We all look similar and we've all seen it all before.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Sounds like some tumblr fanfiction shit :lol


Yeah i have to say that report does sound like it was made up i mean really...Seth crying.....:fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I would be embarrassed if this was like 1999 but today guys are showing their penis off online like they are chicks. 

Rollins is only a blip on the radar. In a sea amongst millions of voyeur guys online doing selfies and cams. 



Now Triple H on the other hand. 



He has a Cosby-lite matter to deal with. Those allegations of abuse from 15 years ago lingers in the air. :trips


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> If my parents were dead id be like :dance YEAH WHAT YOU WANNA TASTE IT BITCHES.. But the thought of my mom and dad watching me sending boner pics to a girl im cheating with uh hell no.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks like this or am I just a sad 19 year old mommas boy?


sad 19 year old mama's boy.

don't feel bad, I'm still a moma's boy at 41.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah i have to say that report does sound like it was made up i mean really...Seth crying.....:fpalm


Hey, maybe Seth is really sensitive after what has happened...NAH, that sounds ways to fan fantasy inspired.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

This is how I would be








rollins:rollins


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Who cares? He's a young guy, who's in shape, he's on tv, and he's got money. The bitches are gonna be swinging off his dick.

On top of that, his pimp game was on full display with that nxt girl.

This will all blow over and Rollins will keep on. It's only a matter of time now till we see him on total divas, banging these ho's and causing drama.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I wouldn't feel embarrassed because I have a large cock.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Embarassed? I'd be proud of this scandal, dude has exquisite taste in women.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Embarrassed. Ashamed. And most importantly, disappointed in my self for taking a photo of myself in the nude!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I would be deeply ashamed for a while, I mean photos of your dick there for all to see including your friends and family? That's rough. However he is living his dream as a pro wrestler in the WWE so he's probably already over it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



NastyYaffa said:


> This is how I would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth Rollins personifying 'no fucks given' since the start of WWE's UAE tour 2k15


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



House Blackbeard said:


> Embarassed? I'd be proud of this scandal, dude has exquisite taste in women.


I am disappointed he didnt leak a photo of his fiancee, in kind. A little tit for tat so to speak.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

don't know cause i'm too smart to taking pics of my dick and sending her to my hot coworker when i've a girlfriend around my phone.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Seth Rollins personifying 'no fucks given' since the start of WWE's UAE tour 2k15


He's probably still embarrassed but he can't let it get to him. He has a job to do.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I'd trade places with him.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I would be embarrassed about what i did (cheating and being promiscuous) and i would learn from the situation and try to become a better person.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



NastyYaffa said:


> This is how I would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You see, the Middle East doesn't have internet, that's why he is so comfortable there. But wait till he is back in the USA 

And before anyone tells racist, I'll let you know I'm of Palestinian decent 
Sooooo


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



Kfchicken said:


> You see, the Middle East doesn't have internet, that's why he is so comfortable there. But wait till he is back in the USA
> 
> And before anyone tells racist, I'll let you know I'm of Palestinian decent
> Sooooo


Isn't Rollins adopted? maybe he felt at home there.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

can someone post the dick pick? i dont understand


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Depends on your self image braaaaah, but end of the day he's a made man and like the old saying goes, everybody's got one. So not a huge deal.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> can someone post the dick pick? i dont understand


Just bing image 'gay selfie' . You'll get the idea.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

Probably be relieved more didn't come of it from the punishment end of things.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



Cobalt said:


> Probably be relieved more didn't come of it from the punishment end of things.


that's because the Triple H beating Chyna allegation buried it overnight. 


:trips7


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*

I'd be embarrassed big time. Not cause of the penis pictures, but more so because of the alleged implications of the affair and the leaked photo of the "other" woman.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> If my parents were dead id be like :dance YEAH WHAT YOU WANNA TASTE IT BITCHES.. But the thought of my mom and dad watching me sending boner pics to a girl im cheating with uh hell no.
> 
> *Am I the only one that thinks like this or am I just a sad 19 year old mommas boy?*


I think it's because you're 19. 


10 years from now your mindset will probably be "I don't give a fuck".


----------



## Veradun (Sep 14, 2013)

This has been gold, still have to feel bad for Rollins though


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Zarra said:


> :lel
> Dude,come on. There is about 0 chance this is true.





NastyYaffa said:


> Sounds like some tumblr fanfiction shit :lol


Probably is the case. :lol

Like I said take it with a grain of salt.


One thing is for certain, this whole thing has caused quite a rift within the fandom on social media. If one is like me (and some of you) and continue to support the character Seth Rollins despite what the guy behind him did, then we also support infidelity...according to some. Things aren't anywhere near as crazy as it was when it happened on Monday, but some people just cannot separate the fictional character from the actor behind it.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: If you were Seth Rollins how embarassed would you be?*



House Blackbeard said:


> Embarassed? I'd be proud of this scandal, dude has exquisite taste in women.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That sign :jordan4*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe there was only one sign, and it was a weak one like that.

:ti

It's over, before it even began, tbh.

:rollins


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

It's Solomon Crowe doing all the hacking, Switchblade Conspiracy reunion confirmed :ambrose


----------

